# What are you smoking today?



## Zillerz (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


----------



## Zillerz (Jan 19, 2015)

jalonjalon said:


> What type of lighter do you guys use?
> 
> I was so tired of burring myself with normal bic lighters until i found the Linse Lighter, a brand new lighter that lets you move the base of the flame away from your thumbs when lighting a bong, piece, bubbler, one hitter, candle, or virtually anything else.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, those lighters are awesome looking!!!!
I do use a bic lighter though, i rarely burn my fingers unless i use a bong which sadly broke  the bass in my room from my speakers made it fall down from the table 
I would definitely buy one, hopefully they ship to Canada


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheese and deisel in the trusty vape.


----------



## Zillerz (Jan 19, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> View attachment 3334642 Cheese and deisel in the trusty vape.


Lookin goood!
I also have a vape, but i don't use it, I don't get the same high as smoking it in zig zags


----------



## codyscafe (Jan 21, 2015)

Blowing on some blueberry kush here!


----------



## Zillerz (Jan 22, 2015)

codyscafe said:


> Blowing on some blueberry kush here!


Beautiful! I haven't had blueberry kush myself yet, I remember trying Kandy Kush (or candy kush not sure anymore) sometime around 4/20 last year and oh my god, best day of my high life. My dealer is currently dry waiting on some new stuff, so I'm anxiously waiting to try new goodies out!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmm, haven't smoked anything today, yesterday, day before.....$$$$ tight...shit I havent smoked since sunday

Oh, I did smoke the tires on my truck LOL

fuckin still waiting for a Mortgage tax statement..cant wait to get my taxes done...I want to get my grow going


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 23, 2015)

Pineapple Chuck


----------



## Zillerz (Jan 23, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Hmm, haven't smoked anything today, yesterday, day before.....$$$$ tight...shit I havent smoked since sunday
> 
> Oh, I did smoke the tires on my truck LOL
> 
> fuckin still waiting for a Mortgage tax statement..cant wait to get my taxes done...I want to get my grow going


LMAO What strain do you usually grow?



Bubbashine said:


> Pineapple Chuck


looks like good crystals 

I got some FIYYAAHHHH kush


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks it's nice that was an old photo & I don't have a lot of it left but it was nice it reeks of sour cheese! That Kush also looks bomb as fuck!


----------



## Lucifder (Jan 23, 2015)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


Nice! Looks like some good bud, enjoy for us! Im smoking on some white girl (white fire x girl scout cookie) topped with some master kush wax...feels nice to be toasty at work


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 23, 2015)

Zillerz said:


> LMAO What strain do you usually grow?
> 
> 
> looks like good crystals
> ...


This will be my first grow ever indoors.. I just got out of the Army in 2013 and jsut never got around to it ..plus my job...I'd like to land a job where they wont critisize me for using marijuana


Anyway, I am looking to do some heavy yeild

Id like to get a Blue Dream, Tora Bora, maybe a Chem4...Hemp10 and Hemp4 are nice.

I'd like a Kandy Kush too


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 23, 2015)

allen Johns said:


> MEDICAL MARIJUANA & MARIJUANA CONCENTRATES FOR SALE
> email: [email protected]
> 
> We are



Hey look at my avatar!


----------



## Zillerz (Jan 23, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Nice! Looks like some good bud, enjoy for us! Im smoking on some white girl (white fire x girl scout cookie) topped with some master kush wax...feels nice to be toasty at work


Oh my god, I enjoyed it alright!!!!!!!! This is such a crazy high! I'm watching House M.D. and I feel like i understand every single thing they're talking about!!


----------



## Zillerz (Jan 30, 2015)

Smoking up some PINK KUSH!


----------



## Royal Concentrates (Jan 31, 2015)

Im so boring, I have a new brand vape pen I am loving. When is the last time someone flew on a plane and got HIGH? Ever hear of Royal Concentrates Vape Cartridges? Super clean, super strong, no burned oil taste like most on the market. Ultra refined and tasty! Strain specific, I am loving my Jack Herer tonight!


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 31, 2015)

Bubble kush


----------



## lilroach (Jan 31, 2015)

I know that the clone-only blue dream has been around for awhile, but it's new to me and by God it's the best weed I've grown so far. I'm a functional stoner and went to a Christmas party and burned one on the way. When I got there I couldn't string an entire sentence together. Considering I've been smoking for 43 years you would think that I'd be able to handle good weed...but this shit is over and above my normal stash.

So, that's what I'm smoking now.....and am growing a shit-ton of now and in the future.

PS I'm not the only one that thinks so as all my future grows are already spoken for by my best customers.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Feb 1, 2015)

this morning i start with some Sugar punch

super silver haze x the one


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Feb 1, 2015)

amsterdam-kush said:


> this morning i start with some Sugar punch
> 
> super silver haze x the one
> 
> View attachment 3343036 View attachment 3343038


Yumm yumm I would deff like that bud on the left there. Haha


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 15, 2015)

Durga Mata II from Paradise, and some Sleestack Skunk from Seedsman.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 18, 2015)

Lemon haze here ))) yammy!))


----------



## atxlsgun (Feb 24, 2015)

Blue dream left kong right ran out of wax forced to smoke week

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## boilingoil (Feb 24, 2015)

Super Lemon Haze today


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm getting weeded out today I'll choose meth...


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 25, 2015)

Smokin Hashish right now ) Listen Bonobo, relaxin, Life is Beautiful !!! Peace )


----------



## Bear420 (Feb 25, 2015)

some Cindy 99 and a bucket of Boss Hog  Happy Grow Put Up Smoke em down. )


----------



## StonedSandwich (Feb 27, 2015)

What i just got. Don't now that name though!


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 27, 2015)

Woohoo you got some supply there! Hows the smoke and burn?

Friday is like- holy day for me. These are the mornings I live for, nice wake me up before I do some Halo multiplayer






Im still working on this Blue D shatter and Comfortably Numb White wax, they go a long way!


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 27, 2015)

undercoverfbi said:


> I'm getting weeded out today I'll choose meth...


....I can't imagine you'll be popular around here with that avatar....


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Feb 28, 2015)

bubblekush pheno #2


----------



## atxlsgun (Feb 28, 2015)

Ran out of bud and was tripin till my chick told me to scrape the trim bins now I got a ounce of keef

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greenvalley907 (Mar 1, 2015)

cocoa kush, granddaddy purp, bit of girl scout cookies left and wife got some mr. nice today


----------



## ayr0n (Mar 2, 2015)

Sweet Black Angel kief w/ green apple wrap mmmmmm.....cancel your plans 4 the day


----------



## SpondyMama27 (Mar 3, 2015)

Some superb sour tsunami until I'm brave enough to try that hash


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 3, 2015)

OG sour d 

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hookahpimp (Mar 4, 2015)

....for now it's OG kush man it smells and tastes awesome.


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 6, 2015)

Lemon diesel and charlie sheen wax and some sort of kush had to go to dispens today not only that red card expired 2 grams wax and a 1/4 for $200 

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 6, 2015)

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 8, 2015)

Any guesses?

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 8, 2015)

Smoking blunts of this crappy-ass sleestack x skunk - The blueberry wraps make it tolerable  :


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 9, 2015)

Captain kush 

Sent from my D6616 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## willienelson1stgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

Zillerz said:


> Holy crap, those lighters are awesome looking!!!!
> I do use a bic lighter though, i rarely burn my fingers unless i use a bong which sadly broke  the bass in my room from my speakers made it fall down from the table
> I would definitely buy one, hopefully they ship to Canada


Get a hemp light


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 14, 2015)

Smoking my Sunshine Daydream. Superb bud! Soft, smooth, kushy, very hashy. Burns like hash in my bowl. I fuckin love it!


----------



## Cpappa27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Flying Dutchmen Skunk Classic. Probably one of the top 3 buds Ive ever had. Smells like a skunks ass and tastes skunky, menthol with a hint of pine.


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 20, 2015)

LEmonHaze


----------



## Zillerz (Mar 23, 2015)

Purple OG
Found at https://twitter.com/DailyWeedLife 
Most posts will be 100% original!


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Mar 27, 2015)

Silver Haze


----------



## atxlsgun (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm on that blue dream 

Sent from my D6616 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 14, 2015)

Green Crack - seed from CC


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 18, 2015)

*Some Medijuana buds
*


*With a couple layers of some dry ice kief*



*Rolled into joints and rolled across some flowering plants, Soma style!*


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 18, 2015)

og kush


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 19, 2015)

Hong Kong
Larry OG 
Cantaloupe Kush


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## innerG (May 16, 2015)

Dutch Treat

So piney and skunky it burns your sinuses (in a good way!)


----------



## Dooly (May 16, 2015)

This is my thing right now. Its a silver haze from seed that smells of sour orange candyfloss.


----------



## bbens69 (May 16, 2015)

Homegrown in Colorado. White widdow


----------



## markymark88 (May 21, 2015)

Some advanced seeds black diesel. I only bought 1 been and grew it out. It grew so nice and looked so good I took a clone at 11 weeks of flower. It rooted hopefully it grows! Anyone ever smoke this strain before? Tastes like some sour


----------



## norcal mmj (May 22, 2015)

Tastes like cherries in my mouth super fire!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 22, 2015)

i have been tossin it up lately... OG kush / last years blue dream / this years CFL afghani.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 22, 2015)

markymark88 said:


> Some advanced seeds black diesel. I only bought 1 been and grew it out. It grew so nice and looked so good I took a clone at 11 weeks of flower. It rooted hopefully it grows! Anyone ever smoke this strain before? Tastes like some sour


yup. its like that gassy blackberry taste that makes your jaw tickle lol


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 22, 2015)

some organic black russian from a local delivery is what i got at the moment 
its lineage i believe is black domina x white russian 
this collective has always brought me organic headies so i respect what they do 

the bud is a creeper starts out a little mellow but before you know it 
the eyes get heavy and pain relief sets in well,  
if i can find a seed of these i might grow it in super soil and see how i do 
happy toking all!


----------



## DG1959 (May 24, 2015)

Just tried my last grow, "Querkle"... not big yield because of my own fault but fantastic stone. Stuff turned kind of purple during the cure. Very good head stone.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 24, 2015)

DG1959 said:


> Just tried my last grow, "Querkle"... not big yield because of my own fault but fantastic stone. Stuff turned kind of purple during the cure. Very good head stone.


love tga genes  i might have to grow querkle soon myself


----------



## RockinDaGanja (May 24, 2015)

My last indoor run was qrazy train by tga. Some super dank giant spear shaped nugz! Ive been using super soil with my lemon kush, Loving it. We'll see what happens when I Flower these girls.


----------



## JackHererSki (May 26, 2015)

I'm not even sure. Green and crystally. With a strong taste of earth and haze. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Ray black (May 26, 2015)

Fire OG is smellin up my house.... Yummy


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (May 26, 2015)

today i've been smoking some GG#4 
that my buddy got the other day 
it's potent and terpy, but not organic like my usual choice of meds

makes me want to run a cross of it indoors with super soil see how she does 
sounds like a future project to me! 

happy toking everyone!


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (May 26, 2015)

I'll get around to getting pictures up soon. My phone is broken atm. But I have Chemdawg, Blue Dream, Girl Scout Cookies & Blueberry Kush. A ounce of each. I also got a quarter slab of concentrates. 710 is right around the corner!!!


----------



## mouse1818 (May 30, 2015)

Cannatonic and harlequin
I smoke harlequin and cannatonic when I go to bed makes me feel tired yet euphoric so I sleep like a baby.
I pretty much just smoke joints and vape cuse I have no glass.


----------



## atxlsgun (Jun 2, 2015)

5280


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 4, 2015)

Smoking my CFL blu seeds candyland. Very pleased


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## ChiefAlot (Jun 13, 2015)

gg#4


----------



## bbens69 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sheis looking so great!! One of my first Bruce Banner #3 is 1 month from harvest, slow dried one of the top smaller branches, let's way more light inside her too. Awesome high, lasts about 2hr, mind & body mix nice this early. Pic in am, girls sleeping already Y'all


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jul 3, 2015)

I got a bruce banner o pen (hash oil). Straight fire. 
Right now i got some frosty sour D and some other shit that taste so nice and piney like pine sap i dont know what it is. I Was told it was Guava Kush..not sure though. I am sure of one thing though its some fuego!!


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jul 3, 2015)

My manicuring skills could have been better but the sugar leaves were so frosty.. Pine tar shit is on top. Both grown in super soil.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry for the size, im not the best with mobile photography haha. Og kush top left, almost the last of my blue dream on the right and some grape ape on the left, which taste amazing btw lol.


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jul 5, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> View attachment 3453925
> Sorry for the size, im not the best with mobile photography haha. Og kush top left, almost the last of my blue dream on the right and some grape ape on the left, which taste amazing btw lol.


this is my last little glob after that I'm gonna be smokin straight flowers for three more weeks.


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jul 5, 2015)

Ray black said:


> Fire OG is smellin up my house.... YummyView attachment 3427420


That looks like my cheese OG. Do you know what cut OG that is? Looks fuckin great.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 5, 2015)

RockinDaGanja said:


> this is my last little glob after that I'm gonna be smokin straight flowers for three more weeks.
> View attachment 3454037


 i seem to get more fucked up off flowers now days anyway lol. Sometimes a dab feels too clean


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jul 5, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> i seem to get more fucked up off flowers now days anyway lol. Sometimes a dab feels too clean


I totally agree. Especially since when i get BHO down here the quality is up and down. I know my nugs are fire though because there mine


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 5, 2015)

RockinDaGanja said:


> I totally agree. Especially since when i get BHO down here the quality is up and down. I know my nugs are fire though because there mine


I make my own BHO And always have. After dabbing BHO for over 3 years, it starts to just feel like nothing at all, even though rhe truth is i just dont enjoy it like i used to.. At that point i can literally take dab after dab untill i give myself unexplainable anxiety lol.


----------



## Ray black (Jul 5, 2015)

RockinDaGanja said:


> That looks like my cheese OG. Do you know what cut OG that is? Looks fuckin great.


Don't know the cut man, it's def fire but not as sweet as some others I've had


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Jul 6, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I make my own BHO And always have. After dabbing BHO for over 3 years, it starts to just feel like nothing at all, even though rhe truth is i just dont enjoy it like i used to.. At that point i can literally take dab after dab untill i give myself unexplainable anxiety lol.


In usually on too many xanax to have any anxiety...(just kidding) but what kind of extractor do you have. Or if its home made. Do you have pics.
What's a good little extractor for a beginner BHO blaster. Or whatever the Hell there called. I thought blaster sounded cool...


----------



## Coloradokidd (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone smoke hash?? See lots of bud very little hash. I actually prefer it. (


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 6, 2015)

Lmao whatever your willing to offer.........i'll let meh band sexual choclate do a set for ya generosity too!


----------



## 0ffice (Jul 6, 2015)

Coloradokidd said:


> Does anyone smoke hash?? See lots of bud very little hash. I actually prefer it. (


Blueberry


and some Pollen
 
I don't get hash in very often because I have to travel a bit further for it


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 6, 2015)

Coloradokidd said:


> Does anyone smoke hash?? See lots of bud very little hash. I actually prefer it. (


I dont mind it at all, im gonna try and run some under ISO tonight. Nothing beats the taste of fruity flowers though.


----------



## Coloradokidd (Jul 6, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I dont mind it at all, im gonna try and run some under ISO tonight. Nothing beats the taste of fruity flowers though.


I do love the taste of some good bud but the high I get from hash can't beat it.


----------



## Coloradokidd (Jul 6, 2015)

0ffice said:


> Blueberry
> View attachment 3454771
> 
> and some Pollen
> ...



How far would the travel be ?? I usually go about 9 miles to my depo my old one was 16.


----------



## 0ffice (Jul 7, 2015)

Coloradokidd said:


> How far would the travel be ?? I usually go about 9 miles to my depo my old one was 16.


About 20 miles each way for the hash. Only about 1 mile for bud usually


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 7, 2015)

No more grabass.................................GAME ON!


----------



## Coloradokidd (Jul 7, 2015)

Just pick up a lot at a time make it worth it lol that's what I do. 


0ffice said:


> About 20 miles each way for the hash. Only about 1 mile for bud usually


----------



## sean78 (Jul 8, 2015)

Trinity Kush. Knocking us out. Total couch lock.


----------



## bbens69 (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's a 3 week early Purple Kush. Powerful already, lasts about 3 hrs and awesome to function with pain relief. Yum :~}. .5 gram dried


----------



## Arnbjorn (Jul 9, 2015)

There are some tasty lookin buds on here, as for me I am relaxin with some Pineapple & Purple Kush


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

Tahoe blue dream. Got from the street dealer. Or what ever you call it. But I don't think its any of that. Just good weed ...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Tahoe blue dream. Got from the street dealer. Or what ever you call it. But I don't think its any of that. Just good weed ...View attachment 3456774


That does look like some type of dream mix. Looking good too! My BD xx Hollands Hope looks very simular.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> That does look like some type of dream mix. Looking good too! My BD xx Hollands Hope looks very simular.


I haven't smoked blue dream in quite some time. But its def a pleaser


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I haven't smoked blue dream in quite some time. But its def a pleaser


Eh, not my cup of tea lol. If anything, the after aroma it leaves behind smells pretty damn good though. My all time favorite high would be "gods gift" & "OG Ghost train" , i enjoy forcing my cross-eyed vision back stright lol. I have never grew neither and cant wait to get my hands on some seeds! When it comes to quality and taste, im a sucker for grape ape and purple erkels though. the sweet tasting pheno's especially, i could smoke it all day and i would never ever in my life blast it into hash/bho ect.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

Dude gods gift is the one !! I can't find seeds or clones. Man the taste is bomb dot com!

And a nice uplifting high too. Gotta find some..

And I mean this Tahoe blue dream is good. Blue dream is ok but doesn't do it for me anymore


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Dude gods gift is the one !! I can't find seeds or clones. Man the taste is bomb dot com!
> 
> And a nice uplifting high too. Gotta find some..


Haha yes, gods gift feels pretty damn good. Uplifting,happy but real heavy on the eyes and a little rubber feeling in the legs when smoked too much


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 9, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Haha yes, gods gift feels pretty damn good. Uplifting,happy but real heavy on the eyes and a little rubber feeling in the legs when smoked too much


Ya def feel it in the eyes. Always have to have the avaitor glasses


----------



## sean78 (Jul 11, 2015)

Headband since last night. And vaping Pure pen's Lamb's Bread. Tasty.


----------



## 420noobie (Jul 12, 2015)

And a very dank good morning to you all


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 12, 2015)

Nada, out like trout. I'll be lovin life in late august though believe that! We need to develop a organic headies network where us oldschool heads can take care of each other between grows lol. man am i out there today huh?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 13, 2015)

OH SORRY update smoking a fucken 3 gram STEM some WONDER DOUCHEBAG CALLS GRAPE OG, .8 of flower and 3.4 of fucken stem for 100 bucks worth of quality top shelf gear? nah your a fucken scam artist. That's the problem today.....to many folks using herbs as there greed mechansism......bullshit scumbags!


----------



## danbridge (Jul 17, 2015)

Brain Damage OG
15 G
45 1/8
85 1/4





28.1% THC .1% CBD .0% CBN (Best Choice Pick of the Week. A powerful OG with an extremely loud smell! This one is very frosty and tasty. Great for improving mood and pain relief.)


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 17, 2015)

i have some jack the ripper i got from a dispensary in orange county a buddy of mine showed me, not too bad i like it to start my day , just wish it was organic :/

miss the headies! haha 

and i have some og shatter i got from a local dispensary 
decent but not killer like the live resin i had last week 

peace, love, and weed 
happy gardening and toking up my RIU friends!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

Grapefruit Krush, and Sour Tangie. Both great. Wish I had better nugs of this Sour Tangie. But for $20, for 4 grams, I won't bitch. Mostly lower stuff but I got the last bit. Still stinks of sour and oranges. Tastes great too. GFK I've had ever day for the past 6 years or so. It's awesome, but I generally only get excited about new stuff..


----------



## Qmonwy (Jul 20, 2015)

Hitting some skunk dawg myself


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 20, 2015)

Niiiice mexican swagg


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jul 21, 2015)

some nice northern lights and true og, i got from a dispensary i saw driving by went in and was happy to see some pretty nice herbs and good shatter at a fair price 

they threw me an extra gram and pipe liter and gave me a price break on top of that so i felt they hooked it up pretty well  

peace, love, and weed 
have a good day everyone!


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Aug 9, 2015)

Candy Kush, and Sour D.


----------



## The303Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm smoking on some Bruce banner, blue dream, and blueberry diesel. Had to get stocked for Sublime.


----------



## Pizip (Aug 23, 2015)

Sativa and indica


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 23, 2015)

Hso purple trainwreck from my first ever grow


----------



## alaskind (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 24, 2015)

that Kimbo... hows the flavor


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 24, 2015)

Torglodyte Kush.... soon after a smoke session you run to the nearest
wooded area and build yourself a cave and dwell in it for a good hour.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 24, 2015)

Nirvana super skunk, oh so sticky


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 24, 2015)

Sonoma Coma. Ice cold percolator hits. About to smash on this jalapeno grilled cheese then it's back to trimming.


----------



## innerG (Aug 24, 2015)

Dutch Treat


----------



## doobdoobious (Aug 27, 2015)

pink alien shatter


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't know what it really is but I heard it was Skunk OG? What ever the fuck. Doesn't smell like skunk. Wasn't cured right either. Still wet. But. Packs a punch. 

Makes me all warm and fuzzy like


----------



## ChewDude420 (Sep 2, 2015)

Got this beautiful little lady going, just a seed from the ones I've collected out of the pot I buy, had to be recessive genes because I don't remember smoking any pink reefer.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm vapor-bonging some flavorful Zeppelin Og. It's very heavy and potent. Cheers! I'll try to get a pic up soon.


----------



## Lucifder (Oct 6, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> I'm vapor-bonging some flavorful Zeppelin Og. It's very heavy and potent. Cheers! I'll try to get a pic up soon.


I actually just picked some up in socal AND found a seed! Def a good smoke brotha


----------



## Qmonwy (Oct 6, 2015)

I got some kobain kush and white knuckles from the dispensary. As well as some sour kush, lemon haze and skunk to toss in the mix. Tomorrow night in picking up some strawberry cough. I like variety


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> I actually just picked some up in socal AND found a seed! Def a good smoke brotha


Sweet! I love when that happens. I've got a bunch of seeds labeled and tucked away from the last 4+ years of my medical pickups. 

BTW I tried to 'like' your post but I don't have that option. I'm assuming because I'm still noob.


----------



## innerG (Oct 6, 2015)

Snowland from Downtown Cannabis Co. - it's the shit! They don't have it everywhere but if you see it it's worth checking out


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's a shot of that Zeppelin Og.
Apologies for the sub-par pic. The flash drowns out the detail.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 7, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> View attachment 3515956 Here's a shot of that Zeppelin Og.
> Apologies for the sub-par pic. The flash drowns out the detail.


That looks amazing. I am about to empty my grinder now. Just the swag... fresh from the brick... waiting to get moved before I crack my beans


----------



## daloudpack (Oct 7, 2015)

purple crack mixed with sour og....yummmyyyyyyy


----------



## Grojak (Oct 7, 2015)

Black Cherry Soda and Buddha Tahoe, I subscribe to the smoke 2 joints theory. 




Brick Tamland said:


> Sweet! I love when that happens. I've got a bunch of seeds labeled and tucked away from the last 4+ years of my medical pickups.
> 
> BTW I tried to 'like' your post but I don't have that option. I'm assuming because I'm still noob.


I honestly wouldn't bother growing those out mate. Those are there for 1 of 2 reasons, hermed and self pollinated or a random pollination from a male tucked away somewhere (if someone if growing pot for profit i.e. to a dispensary do you think their worried about breeding and have a male around?) 

So you can be 90% sure it was hermed or a close by plant harmed (possibly a TGA strain) the results of growing these out could be disastrous. I once…. only once grew out unknown pollenated seed it was from a Jack The Ripper bud I got straight from Subcools stash at an event he hosted…. fucker pollenated my whole room around week 5 of flower. Get known seed and stick with it, if you're a med patient in WA I can point you to a few shops with good selection.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Black Cherry Soda and Buddha Tahoe, I subscribe to the smoke 2 joints theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I disagree. When I find seeds it's usually 1 in a big batch. Just because it produced a seed doesn't mean it hermied. I get very high end bud from 2 medical collectives that I trust. 
Most should be stable genetics and have a good chance being female. In fact, I just finished my first grow outdoor with one of those 'bagseed' and it turned out amazing. It wasn't high yielding but it was quality. 
But I do understand what you're saying. I wouldn't necessarily start a huge indoor grow popping all those seeds at once.
Thanks for info though, I'm in CA. I expect they won't all be female but free high end bagseed is a win in my book.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> That looks amazing. I am about to empty my grinder now. Just the swag... fresh from the brick... waiting to get moved before I crack my beans


Thanks I can't 'like' any posts yet. 
Soooo *Brick Tamand likes this*


----------



## Grojak (Oct 7, 2015)

Seeds don't just "happen" plants just don't magically get seeds lol…


----------



## innerG (Oct 7, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Black Cherry Soda and Buddha Tahoe, I subscribe to the smoke 2 joints theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know of any Tacoma area shops with good bean selections?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Seeds don't just "happen" plants just don't magically get seeds lol…


It's magic.
You're correct though. What's interesting is the bagseed I grew out ended up with one seed. Do I assume it's from self pollination? I saw no signs of male parts. 
All I was trying to say is it's worth saving top shelf bagseed.


----------



## Grojak (Oct 7, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> It's magic.
> You're correct though. What's interesting is the bagseed I grew out ended up with one seed. Do I assume it's from self pollination? I saw no signs of male parts.
> All I was trying to say is it's worth saving top shelf bagseed.


Not going to argue, your grow is your grow… I wouldn't encourage others to follow this line of thought as I and many i know have had issues like I stated before. You're in Cal you can get seed, but good luck and hope you find some stable keepers.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Not going to argue, your grow is your grow… I wouldn't encourage others to follow this line of thought as I and many i know have had issues like I stated before. You're in Cal you can get seed, but good luck and hope you find some stable keepers.


Not trying to argue, rather I'm still learning. I had one plant outdoor so no chance of pollination from another plant. (Well unless the neighbors were secretly growing outside)
Like I said I would not expect all to be female or to rely on those seeds to start a garden.
But you never know what you're going to get until you grow it out...might be a wicked cross or straight nanners. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 7, 2015)

Durban Poison


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

@Norcali said:


> View attachment 3516426 Durban Poison


 Hot damn that looks tastey. I've only had crosses of that strain.


----------



## daloudpack (Oct 7, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Thanks I can't 'like' any posts yet.
> Soooo *Brick Tamand likes this*


lmao thats too funny welcome to RUI brick stick around


----------



## daloudpack (Oct 7, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Not going to argue, your grow is your grow… I wouldn't encourage others to follow this line of thought as I and many i know have had issues like I stated before. You're in Cal you can get seed, but good luck and hope you find some stable keepers.


all my bagseeds hermed, or male , 4 months worth of growing for 0 harvests lmao !!!!cant complain tho it made me the beast i am ]


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 7, 2015)

@Norcali said:


> View attachment 3516426 Durban Poison


Yeah that looks amazing. I want to try some of that but am going to have to make it wait behind the other gear I have. Always been curious about that African bud though.


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 7, 2015)

skywalker OG.... ugh, this stuff is too strong, need to get off the couch....


----------



## daloudpack (Oct 7, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> skywalker OG.... ugh, this stuff is too strong, need to get off the couch....


if u cant handle it ill take it off ur hands shluby lol


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 7, 2015)

I agree with daloudpack. I want the force to be with me. I want the force to be strong in me


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

daloudpack said:


> lmao thats too funny welcome to RUI brick stick around


Thank you loudpack. I'll have to post some sunlight pics of that Zep Og, it's a beaut. 

I'm lifted from Blue Dream at this very moment.


----------



## daloudpack (Oct 7, 2015)

i hate blue dream had to many shit phenos of it ... .


----------



## daloudpack (Oct 7, 2015)

ill take blue cheese over blue dream


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

daloudpack said:


> i hate blue dream had to many shit phenos of it ... .


That's a shame. The right pheno properly grown will blow your mind. For me personally it provides the perfect balance of effects with minimal comedown.

Blue cheese is great! I pretty much love any Blueberry cross.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Ok here are better pics of the Zeppelin Og. Very pungent. 
 

 

Zoom-a-zoom zoom


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

This is the Blue Dream that will be vaped shortly. Yum.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 8, 2015)

Hitting the volcano with some Or(indica) next bowl is gonna be sativa sweet island skunk or Dela haze


----------



## New Age United (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> That's a shame. The right pheno properly grown will blow your mind. For me personally it provides the perfect balance of effects with minimal comedown.
> 
> Blue cheese is great! I pretty much love any Blueberry cross.


Big fan of blueberry too, and UK Cheese is that what it's crossed with or is it another cheese?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Big fan of blueberry too, and UK Cheese is that what it's crossed with or is it another cheese?


U.K. cheese is great as well as Exodus Cheese. Such a unique aroma it has. 

The original Blueberry is supposedly: 
[Thai Sativas (Oregon Purple & Juicy Fruit) x Afghan Indica]

UK Cheese is a phenotype of Skunk #1. Skunk #1 heritage is Afghan (Indica),Mexico (Sativa), Colombia (Sativa).


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm smoking on Gluekle today, GG#4 x Querkle male


----------



## Grojak (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> U.K. cheese is great as well as Exodus Cheese. Such a unique aroma it has.
> 
> The original Blueberry is supposedly:
> [Thai Sativas (Oregon Purple & Juicy Fruit) x Afghan Indica]
> ...


Whats the difference between U.K. Cheese and Exodus Cheese? Both are from England, both are Skunk #1 pheno, so whats the diff?


----------



## New Age United (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> U.K. cheese is great as well as Exodus Cheese. Such a unique aroma it has.
> 
> The original Blueberry is supposedly:
> [Thai Sativas (Oregon Purple & Juicy Fruit) x Afghan Indica]
> ...


I grow blueberry from Dutch Passion and I believe it is the original strain I've been smoking blueberry since I was 16 growing for 4 years and it's all the same strain oddly enough I've never had a different strain that somebody tried to pass off as blueberry, I've tried bubble kush like 10 times now all swag, can't wait to try the real thing.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Whats the difference between U.K. Cheese and Exodus Cheese? Both are from England, both are Skunk #1 pheno, so whats the diff?


I'm not sure. I just remember it being more ephouic in its effects. 
I found this: 
_Exodus Cheese is a Sativa-dominant medical marijuana strain that is the offspring of the cross genetics of U.K. Cheese x Skunk. Originally known as a clone-only strain, Exodus Cheese was made available in seed form from the breeder Greenhouse Seeds. _


----------



## New Age United (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> I'm not sure. I just remember it being more ephouic in its effects.
> I found this:
> _Exodus Cheese is a Sativa-dominant medical marijuana strain that is the offspring of the cross genetics of U.K. Cheese x Skunk. Originally known as a clone-only strain, Exodus Cheese was made available in seed form from the breeder Greenhouse Seeds. _


So they must have singled out the cheese pheno cuz UK Cheese is 60/40 sativa and skunk is like pure indica isn't it?


----------



## Grojak (Oct 8, 2015)

New Age United said:


> So they must have singled out the cheese pheno cuz UK Cheese is 60/40 sativa and skunk is like pure indica isn't it?


No… Skunk is Skunk and is sativa dominant… Cheese is a skunk pheno, known to be very rare… Exodus cheese I'm sure is the same as UK Cheese (in clone only form) from a marketing standpoint Exodus sounds better than UK, add the Bob Marley factor in who is big among stoners (Bob did an album/song Exodus). I'm speculating of course but Cheese is so unique… many fruity strains are hard to distinguish from each other but cheese, no difficulties sniffing it out. 

fuck greenhouse seeds, I'm sure the only difference between UK Cheese and Exodus is the name… (aside from whatever GHS has) Unless GHS took the time to backcross the Exodus with skunk until they were getting 95% Cheese phenos they have junk.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

New Age United said:


> So they must have singled out the cheese pheno cuz UK Cheese is 60/40 sativa and skunk is like pure indica isn't it?


After researching more I think Exodus is referring to the original version of Cheese. 

_Its budding notoriety in the UK caused Cheese clones to be passed around an extensive network of growers all throughout the 90’s. Cheese was a clone-only strain for some time, but many phenotypes of Cheese have surfaced since. It is believed by somethat the original UK/Exodus phenotype is still floating around._


----------



## Grojak (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> After researching more I think Exodus is referring to the original version of Cheese.
> 
> _Its budding notoriety in the UK caused Cheese clones to be passed around an extensive network of growers all throughout the 90’s. Cheese was a clone-only strain for some time, but many phenotypes of Cheese have surfaced since. It is believed by somethat the original UK/Exodus phenotype is still floating around._


Right, supporting my above statement… do your research before spouting off things cause others may not and take what you say as truth. 

The world of marijuana is a mess due to the legalities of it all, I had a dispensary tell me once that it's common for sativa's to have seeds, it's just the way they grow. I didn't argue though I knew she was fucked, but how many other did she tell that to that were like "oh ok". With legal pot the mucky waters just go muckier!!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Right, supporting my above statement… do your research before spouting off things cause others may not and take what you say as truth.
> 
> The world of marijuana is a mess due to the legalities of it all, I had a dispensary tell me once that it's common for sativa's to have seeds, it's just the way they grow. I didn't argue though I knew she was fucked, but how many other did she tell that to that were like "oh ok". With legal pot the mucky waters just go muckier!!


Why so hostile? I'm sharing my experience with what strains I've tried. I'm sure some strain names are bogus in the medical collectives, no doubt. Like I said before I'm here to learn.


----------



## Grojak (Oct 8, 2015)

Not hostile at all, just a fact checker and I come across way to much misinformation on this damn place. Just trying to keep everyone on the same page, I hate being outnumbered in an argument I know I'm right about, this happens at public weed gatherings, unless I'm among my grower friends of course


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Not hostile at all, just a fact checker and I come across way to much misinformation on this damn place. Just trying to keep everyone on the same page, I hate being outnumbered in an argument I know I'm right about, this happens at public weed gatherings, unless I'm among my grower friends of course


No harm no foul. I'm open to discussion without attack, which leads to better understanding. 
Now I _really_ want some Cheese in my bowl.


----------



## innerG (Oct 8, 2015)

Grojak said:


> No… Skunk is Skunk and is sativa dominant… Cheese is a skunk pheno, known to be very rare… Exodus cheese I'm sure is the same as UK Cheese (in clone only form) from a marketing standpoint Exodus sounds better than UK, add the Bob Marley factor in who is big among stoners (Bob did an album/song Exodus). I'm speculating of course but Cheese is so unique… many fruity strains are hard to distinguish from each other but cheese, no difficulties sniffing it out.
> 
> fuck greenhouse seeds, I'm sure the only difference between UK Cheese and Exodus is the name… (aside from whatever GHS has) Unless GHS took the time to backcross the Exodus with skunk until they were getting 95% Cheese phenos they have junk.


In the UK, they call all dank nugs 'Skunk'


----------



## Grojak (Oct 8, 2015)

innerG said:


> In the UK, they call all dank nugs 'Skunk'


lol good to know… in the US a lot of people just call it Chronic but it's never Serious Seeds strain Chroninc


----------



## innerG (Oct 9, 2015)

Grojak said:


> lol good to know… in the US a lot of people just call it Chronic but it's never Serious Seeds strain Chroninc


http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/grow-info/what-is-skunk/


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 9, 2015)

@Norcali said:


> View attachment 3516426 Durban Poison


I'm high as a fucking kite and your profile pic is hilarious


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Oct 11, 2015)

White walker kUsh


----------



## Qmonwy (Oct 12, 2015)

Today it's some Sour Strawberry Diesel. Fantastic!


----------



## atxlsgun (Oct 12, 2015)

Bbk shatter 


5280


----------



## Ladysogreen (Oct 20, 2015)

Tangie


----------



## Okelif (Oct 21, 2015)

amsterdam-kush said:


> White walker kUsh
> 
> View attachment 3519090
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## conor c (Oct 21, 2015)

smoking some blueberry x cheese x blue cheese shits nice man home bred from a friend im in the uk so cheese is everywhere here


----------



## conor c (Oct 21, 2015)

to do this my friend got regular cheese from England not a seed bank don't know who or where exactly and the blueberry part came from Dutch passion and the blue cheese came from barneys farm great mix dank as purely a pheno hunting expedition to see what comes out i think tbh


----------



## New Age United (Oct 22, 2015)

Roaches, good ole roaches lol cough cough

Can't get a bag till tomorrow looking forward to Alaskan Thunderfuck 31% thc, Sweet Island Skunk 25% thc and Midnight 15% thc 15% cbd.


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 23, 2015)

Notorious og Kush boiiii!


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

Just picked up some headband deadly smoke


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 23, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Just picked up some headband deadly smoke


Ah man headband is banging! I had some the other week, frosty as fuck and got me whipped!


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

Tokachu said:


> Ah man headband is banging! I had some the other week, frosty as fuck and got me whipped!


Ya I'm pretty happy right now going from roaches to primo mind you the roaches fuck you up but there's nothing like descent smoke to taste and the more authentic buzz of the strain. Plus it's Friday gonna kick back and watch the Jays game smoke a little smoke drank a little drank. Hitting the headband in the volcano right now man does it every enhance the buzz. I still like my smoke but the volcano is the shit.


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 23, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Ya I'm pretty happy right now going from roaches to primo mind you the roaches fuck you up but there's nothing like descent smoke to taste and the more authentic buzz of the strain. Plus it's Friday gonna kick back and watch the Jays game smoke a little smoke drank a little drank. Hitting the headband in the volcano right now man does it every enhance the buzz. I still like my smoke but the volcano is the shit.


Ah nice! Got a pic of that Volcano? Sounds mint.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

Tokachu said:


> Ah nice! Got a pic of that Volcano? Sounds mint.


It never let's me upload pics from my phone goddammit it just says insert image url but doesn't give me the option of searching pics like it used to, @sunni do you know why that is, is there another way to upload pics taken on my phone: Samsung galaxy s4, Rogers.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2015)

New Age United said:


> It never let's me upload pics from my phone goddammit it just says insert image url but doesn't give me the option of searching pics like it used to, @sunni do you know why that is, is there another way to upload pics taken on my phone: Samsung galaxy s4, Rogers.


try upload a file , choose , close x3 and see if it does


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

I know it's ghetto it's in my grow shed lol


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> try upload a file , choose , close x3 and see if it does


Thanks sunni


----------



## New Age United (Oct 23, 2015)

And this is the headband, the phone camera doesn't do it any justice it's pretty frosty.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 23, 2015)

smoking some freshly dried (5 days) Exotic genetix choc. cov'd strawberries. Smells like frankenberry cereal.
pretty tasty and smokes smooth before the cure even...potent too! numbed out now...


----------



## Tokachu (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks great man! I spy dem RAW's in the background too


----------



## New Age United (Oct 24, 2015)

Just picked up some Midnight 15% thc 15% cbd it's good smoke too very flavourful. Clears the mind.


----------



## Foothills (Oct 24, 2015)

Agent Orange for me. It's only got a 3 week cure on it and the taste keeps getting better and better.


----------



## innerG (Oct 31, 2015)

Taste the rainbow!

 
Left to right, Dutch Treat, Mendo Purple Kush and Northern Lights


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Oct 31, 2015)

My favorite wake-n-bake is C99. I just vaped some and it's hitting the receptors in my brain pretty hard. Life is so good.


----------



## omgkush (Nov 1, 2015)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


Looks nice, I'm currently toking a mixture of White Russian and Master Kush, have been since the middle of August, both still doing the damage


----------



## alaskind (Nov 1, 2015)

Puffin some of my Kimbo... cured bout 10 weeks now


----------



## VittTHC (Nov 2, 2015)

fruit thai/ak-47/super skunk/colambian gold/lowryder and other


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

Smoking some Dinafem Blue Thai ,5 days dried, 2 days in a jar.
Bud has great bag appeal for smell & looks. Amazingly smooth thin smoke.
Im impressed. Mostly in the head & shoulders type high so Im sure some 
would say it lacks potency.


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 4, 2015)

Right meow, 

Chuckie og


----------



## Foothills (Nov 5, 2015)

Going with some "Jack The Ripper" this morning. Beats the hell out of a traditional breakfast any day. 
Hope everyone has a "Dank" day !!


----------



## 6ohMax (Nov 5, 2015)

Foothills said:


> Going with some "Jack The Ripper" this morning. Beats the hell out of a traditional breakfast any day.
> Hope everyone has a "Dank" day !!
> 
> View attachment 3536141



I'm almost 9 weeks into my timewreck. ..TGA, it's frosty as fuck but unfortunately got some mites. ...but not overwhelming


----------



## Foothills (Nov 5, 2015)

Timewreck's some great smoke. I'm gonna pop a 5 pack in the spring and see what I get for outdoors. Running a couple clones from my outdoor JTR now. I'm 30 days in now and they're just starting to pack on some meat. 
Good luck with the grow and keep the upper hand with those mites.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 5, 2015)

Alien Chemdawg


----------



## DrCannaPath (Nov 5, 2015)

Pineapple Express ... now onto some Liberty haze 

Check out my current TriStrain grow:
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## toaster struedel (Nov 5, 2015)

Sucker leaves from rainbow jones,blue cheese,bubble gum, and honey banana. I know sux to be me, atleast for another 4 or 5 weeks anyhow.


----------



## FreedomFighter2014 (Nov 5, 2015)

Moon rocks!!!! Made out of home grown THC Bomb...


----------



## innerG (Nov 5, 2015)

Back on the Dutch Treat. So piney/citrus-y it makes your face burn


----------



## flupped uck (Nov 6, 2015)

Trainwreck out of Denver.It really makes my face feel tight.


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 7, 2015)

Strawberry banana via vape. Lovely as fuck!


----------



## alaskind (Nov 7, 2015)

more of that Kimbo


----------



## Downtowntillman (Nov 8, 2015)

meligrey1 said:


> EVERY 19 MINUTES SOMEBODY DIES OF A DRUG PRESCRIPTION OVERDOSE, medicalweedonline.net, IT DOES NOT HAPPEN WITH MARIJUANA, these guys do really have good stuffs



That's a copied pic. I googled it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 8, 2015)

IDK man whatever your offering this month!


----------



## VittTHC (Nov 10, 2015)

frui thai/NL/Lowryder


----------



## omgkush (Nov 10, 2015)

Foothills said:


> Timewreck's some great smoke. I'm gonna pop a 5 pack in the spring and see what I get for outdoors. Running a couple clones from my outdoor JTR now. I'm 30 days in now and they're just starting to pack on some meat.
> Good luck with the grow and keep the upper hand with those mites.


Train wreck is minted!!


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 11, 2015)

Romulan


----------



## New Age United (Nov 11, 2015)

Blue Bell


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 12, 2015)

Some pull and snap I blasted from some random homegrown


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Nov 18, 2015)

organic ghost og, grown by me


----------



## Krake (Nov 18, 2015)

Smoking some grandaddy purps tonight!


----------



## atxlsgun (Nov 18, 2015)

Sour diesel 

5280


----------



## New Age United (Nov 19, 2015)

Alaskan Thunderfuck 30% thc


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2015)

Blue Ripper (Jack The Ripper and Blueberry), tasty fire


----------



## danbridge (Nov 28, 2015)

Everything.....


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 29, 2015)

Blackberry Kush
&
Candyland


----------



## innerG (Nov 29, 2015)

Mango and Sweet Skunk

Rec shop had $15 8ths on Black Friday so I grabbed 2!


----------



## high.gravityy (Nov 30, 2015)

Couldn't sleep so I packed a bowl of gorilla glue with some orange cookies shatter on top. 
Hope everyone is having a groovy night


----------



## atxlsgun (Nov 30, 2015)

Blackberry Kush trimming today

5280


----------



## atxlsgun (Nov 30, 2015)

roldgoldrlg said:


> Blackberry Kush
> &
> Candyland


U from co?

5280


----------



## SativaSumo (Nov 30, 2015)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


DAYUM, that's a pretty shot. I've got some delicious Girl Scout Cookies that was sitting in the Oregon sun just a few weeks ago. My eyes feel all fuzzy just forward of my temples and everything's got an echo, echo, echo. Lovin' it!


----------



## Krippled (Dec 2, 2015)

Cheese!!!!!!!


----------



## Zillerz (Dec 2, 2015)

Orange Afghan that I had a few months ago!


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 3, 2015)

some buddhaaaaa I'm dab n


----------



## innerG (Dec 4, 2015)

Mendocino Purple Kush


----------



## New Age United (Dec 8, 2015)

Sweet Island Skunk


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 8, 2015)

4sd


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 8, 2015)

SSDD and Grape Stomper OG.


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 9, 2015)

Some organic strawberry cough


----------



## Krake (Dec 9, 2015)

Northern lights tonight!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 9, 2015)

Some Blue Pyramid


----------



## qazzzzzz (Dec 12, 2015)

White widow


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 13, 2015)

Satori from muffins - strongest I've ever made. I ate one yesterday about 5:00pm was baked for a good while.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 2, 2016)

hya hasj
 

white walker kush dna genetics


----------



## New Age United (Jan 2, 2016)

The first pic is Or the second is Dorit they're both Tikum Olam strains from Israel.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 3, 2016)

My verry own hso purple trainwreck


----------



## youngg (Jan 4, 2016)

Lemon haze


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 4, 2016)

I got a super frosty pheno of Nirvana super skunk,


----------



## WeedCliric (Jan 6, 2016)

Today i will smoke some Northern Lights https://weedy.com/strains/indica/northern-lights 
Very good indica strain


----------



## snapozz420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Blue dreams x green crack... I think green dreams sounds better then blue crack but that's wat pply call it. Lol


----------



## Terry385 (Jan 6, 2016)

Barneys Farm Liberty Haze small real tight buds taste great..Good night time smoke


----------



## GODWORK (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah, I mixed the beans up by mistake this round...
So, This is either BEASTMODE, CHem91, or Krazy Glue...
The Fucked up part about it....

It smelled like burnt rubber in veg...FOULness in Flower...& Now, when you light it...it smells like a GIANT NUMBER 2.
SMH...

The High Feels like Mark McGwire slapped you with a 2x4....

#winning?!


----------



## New Age United (Jan 22, 2016)

Chemdawg 4


----------



## torontomeds (Jan 22, 2016)

So far today
Chemdog
Sensi Star 

Later today
Cookeis
Sour


----------



## torontomeds (Jan 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Chemdawg 4
> 
> View attachment 3591167


Is that medreleaf chem?


----------



## torontomeds (Jan 22, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Some Blue Pyramid
> View attachment 3561044


Whats the background on this one?


----------



## New Age United (Jan 22, 2016)

torontomeds said:


> Is that medreleaf chem?


Yes it is from Medreleaf brand name Cerebri


----------



## GroErr (Jan 22, 2016)

torontomeds said:


> Whats the background on this one?


This is a fem strain from Pyramid Seeds, they have an auto also but I don't do autos. I recently lost this one but have a couple more seeds I can pop and will as soon as I have room (pheno hunt is got my veg cabinet full). It doesn't produce much but you don't need much, this one is strictly personal for me and few select people I smoke with. The nugs are small but solid rocks, you could fool someone telling them it was hash they're that dense. I always say it's like pulling hash off the vine, very good quality strain. Smells and tastes like blueberry hash, classic indica body stone. Good enough that if I don't pop this pheno from my remaining seeds I'll buy another pack or two to find it. I only popped a single seed and have run it a couple of years, had a case of pythium a few months back and was able to recover everything except this one #$%! Cheers.


----------



## torontomeds (Jan 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Yes it is from Medreleaf brand name Cerebri


Hate to break it to you, but its not real Chem if it came from an LP.


----------



## torontomeds (Jan 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Chemdawg 4
> 
> View attachment 3591167


CHEMDOG


----------



## torontomeds (Jan 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> Chemdawg 4
> 
> View attachment 3591167


It kind of looks like the same old BC Kush.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 22, 2016)

torontomeds said:


> It kind of looks like the same old BC Kush.


It tells you on the site the strain and the breeder not sure which breeder this is from.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 22, 2016)

Coneseurs Genetics version of Grand daddy purp called GRANDOGGY PURPS. a mix of grand daddy and chemdog.


----------



## danbridge (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## torontomeds (Jan 22, 2016)

New Age United said:


> It tells you on the site the strain and the breeder not sure which breeder this is from.


Was just on the site, no breeder info, they do not have "Chem4" or Girl Scout Cookies" probably "headband" is fake too. The Girl scout cut did not even come onto the scene until after the LP/MMAR strain transfer, and as for seed the only legit sources for seeds for LPs would not have any official GSC. Seeing as Chem is clone only I doubt they would have it.


----------



## torontomeds (Jan 22, 2016)

But hey I am not saying the weed is shit, just the LPs are lying about the strains they hold.
Oh I did notice that the "Chem4" is irradiated. Can you give me a description of the herb? smoke report? please? how does it smell? how strong? does one tiny nug stink up a whole room?


----------



## New Age United (Jan 23, 2016)

I think you have to be a member to see that info and I know some strains are for vets only, I'm just going by what my buddy tells me. The smell is great but no it doesn't fill the room. You can only get so high and this stuff almost gets me there. Certainly not the most potent stuff but it's still better than most street weed. I find medreleaf is the best in Canada, I've only tried them Tweed and organigram but medreleaf kicks their ass. @torontomeds


----------



## captainorganic79 (Jan 25, 2016)

We ordered some lemon og from bcbud.ca. Fuggen killer will be ordering again.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 26, 2016)

Bubble gum x Sour Diesel= Bud
Vanilla Kush= shatter


----------



## Swole (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone have a guess for what kind of strain I have? From the East Coast, smells amazing--really lemony and skunky.

Almost the highest I've ever gotten too, have never been so spaced-out before and felt like I was a genius... definitely more potent than it looks! hahah...


----------



## LamontCranston (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Dream x Tahoe OG F1 that I just harvested, super Blue Dream dominant. 8 weeks of flower.
I can't believe my T5 causes streaking on my cheap camera phone hahahaha $10 burner...


----------



## Swole (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Zillerz (Feb 11, 2016)

Got some goodies right recently


----------



## Chabrah (Feb 12, 2016)

Purple blue-band making me smile right now. Got it in the prison city


----------



## Swole (Feb 16, 2016)

I call these "*nug*-shots"


----------



## Swole (Feb 16, 2016)

Zillerz said:


> Got some goodies right recently


That looks insane... how is it?


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks like some FIRE og kush. Hard to be sure tho. Check thru leafly


----------



## thenewman187 (Feb 25, 2016)

Smoking on some black rhino x ogkush from the toronto compassionate center some bomb..bomb..


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Feb 27, 2016)

home grown s5 haze


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 27, 2016)

Alien kush mixed with some year cured pe. One of the best tasting bowls I've had in a while


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2016)

DIY cross of Jack The Ripper x Blueberry aka Blue Ripper, indica-dom Blueberry perfume pheno with an instant body stone on exhale




Cheers


----------



## Lash666 (Feb 28, 2016)

jealous of everyone and their delicious looking strains, while im here smoking this buried outdoor hermie plant...


----------



## Lash666 (Mar 2, 2016)

finally got some better stuff lol solid little nugs unknown strain lol


----------



## damnsmoker (Mar 6, 2016)

Sour Kosher and some brownies made from my Revolver trimmings.


----------



## zachyweezer88 (Mar 6, 2016)

Tonight I'll be smoking some dirty brick weed, shake, stems, and all. Maybe I should mingle a little more. You know, find some more hookups. Schwagg is everywhere, but the good stuff has been a little difficult to find.


----------



## DG1959 (Mar 11, 2016)

Money maker and the purple one is Alien X Triangle.


----------



## aussiegrowing (Mar 13, 2016)

Bit of California orange bud


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 14, 2016)

A phenomenal batch of blackberry kush


Sent from my D6616 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 14, 2016)

Sage N Sour
all day


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 14, 2016)

Aurora indica grown myself, all organic. Will have more pics and a journal as things go,along.


----------



## SickSickWorld (Mar 18, 2016)

Current stash, need to reload.

These, samples of Cali Orange, Ketama Tsibla hash, and some random hash I've been nursing for months.

So jealous of all you legal users. Free choice is amazing! All mine are from one guy who imports fro Holland, but hes retiring in the next couple of weeks, so I'll be back to random fuck fuck dealers and whatever strains they claim.

Until I crop


----------



## SickSickWorld (Mar 18, 2016)

SickSickWorld said:


> Current stash, need to reload.
> 
> These, samples of Cali Orange, Ketama Tsibla hash, and some random hash I've been nursing for months.
> 
> ...


Both were £240 on the oz. The main motivator in me growing.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 18, 2016)

SickSickWorld said:


> Current stash, need to reload.
> 
> These, samples of Cali Orange, Ketama Tsibla hash, and some random hash I've been nursing for months.
> 
> ...


I totally hear you, I hate phoning round trying to find a decent smoke, I hate how buying my weed has started to feel as horrible as buying class As used to! I can't wait for our first harvest, hopefully in around 8 weeks my white widows come down and I'll finally be in charge of my own supply! 
Right now I'm smoking a nice lemon haze, it's the nicest thing about right now, grinds down into a lovely fine dust which makes a nice change after some of the stuff we've smoked recently. We've got a heavy blues for later, that stuff wipes me out so it's definitely not a good daytime smoke, but the haze is ok for when I want to be able to concentrate. I'm watching a documentary on youtube right now called The Magic Weed - History of Marijuana. It's really interesting and really shows how much the history I learned at school was censored to remove any trace of cannabis, when actually whole cultures rose and fell according to their hemp production, people were burned at the stake as witches because they refused to stop using what they knew to be a medicinal plant based on the say so of the Pope, I forget which one, when he decided that cannabis was "irreligious"; it played a massive role in huge swathes of history but has been completely removed from the history books. Incidentally, the first bible was written on hemp paper, as was the American Constitution.
That turned into a bit of a rant, I just thought it was interesting and the lemon haze makes me chatty, apparently


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 18, 2016)

Alien Triangle Kush


----------



## SickSickWorld (Mar 18, 2016)

Jealous


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2016)

Some nicely cured Harlequin for Friday afternoon 


Cheers


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 18, 2016)

That looks awesome. Never had the pleasure of harlequin


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2016)

twistedentities said:


> That looks awesome. Never had the pleasure of harlequin


Thanks, that pheno is amazing, really lucked out (culled 5 others). I originally bought it because I wanted a CBD strain in my line up. Didn't expect much other than having the CBD in it for meds. This pheno is the best tasting smoke I've ever had, I describe it as a tropical fruit smoothie. Smell and taste are identical which isn't always the case. Cheers.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 18, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Some nicely cured Harlequin for Friday afternoon
> View attachment 3635120
> 
> Cheers


Yummy! Harlequin is on my must grow list, in fact I put it at number one in a thread on here yesterday entitled just that! I really want to try the cbd strains, I want the painkilling effects with a nice, clear head high, and I've heard lots of good things about the harlequin. Which breeder did you go with?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 18, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Yummy! Harlequin is on my must grow list, in fact I put it at number one in a thread on here yesterday entitled just that! I really want to try the cbd strains, I want the painkilling effects with a nice, clear head high, and I've heard lots of good things about the harlequin. Which breeder did you go with?


Yeah, that pretty well describes the high on this stuff. Clear head stone, you know you're high but functional, then a relaxed feeling, not like a normal body stone, just relaxed. It's good daytime meds but that pheno tastes so good it's anytime smoke  I got mine through BC Bud Depot, they have regs and I was looking for a nice male. Got mainly fems instead, one blah male, will be hunting again sometime soon  The others were good and one almost keeper but the smell and taste on the keeper wasn't comparable to any of the others I let go. Most of the other phenos had a strong fuelly smell, the keeper is all fruit and strong, like perfume level strong. I have a fem clone of this Harlequin pheno pollinated with another cross of JTR x Blueberry I call Blue Ripper. That male smells like opening a bottle of blueberry perfume, hoping to get some nice tasting fire from those seeds  Cheers.


----------



## Krippled (Mar 19, 2016)

Josephine County Purple.....


----------



## Ray_blue (Mar 21, 2016)

My all time favorite "RooR SteamRoller Pipe"


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 21, 2016)

Busted out my volcano. Vaping aurora indica mixed with la confidential. The heavy skunk berry of the aurora adds to the rich complex smell and taste of the la confidential. Growing both again this year along with fruit punch, a sativa.

Also growing lemon skunk, northern lights, white widow, super lemon haze, candy kush, and a bubblicious, all autos. Almost time 

Might also run one more regular strain still have to decide.
Helping two other medical patients grow their own as well, one has cherry afghan, aurora I gave him, and cheese.

..baked.


----------



## innerG (Mar 29, 2016)

Blueberry


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Mar 31, 2016)

Had some allen wrench in the afternoon and I'm about to smoke some blue blood from a bong. Enjoy the rest of my night


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't tell..laced with orange..strong chronik..


----------



## BLVDog (Apr 5, 2016)

This tangie is so smooth so bomb haha. Shitty pic. But smells like tangerine or oranges haha


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 5, 2016)

Delicious.....
Black kush..


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 8, 2016)

some chronic Thai weed..not really but tokin' that chronik orange kush.


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 8, 2016)

Not really sure but it's meant to be blues.... Crappy pic of shitty weed, can't wait to get myself some decent genetics in the grow room! Five weeks to the first harvest of my very own stash


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

Been gifted some gold lately, it is good to know good people. In return I help him with his mechanical needs

LA chocolate and blue dream x Abyss


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 9, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Been gifted some gold lately, it is good to know good people. In return I help him with his mechanical needs
> 
> LA chocolate and blue dream x Abyss
> 
> View attachment 3653195 View attachment 3653197


Beautiful


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

Blue dream


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

@Cannacat , dude in ur avi with the shades on looks cheeky as a mofo


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 10, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> @Cannacat , dude in ur avi with the shades on looks cheeky as a mofo


That's Spud in the shades lol, you seen Trainspotting?


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 10, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> That's Spud in the shades lol, you seen Trainspotting?



No, I am afraid I haven't. ..gonna have to.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 11, 2016)

Toking on something evil..trapped in Australia don't know what it is..


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 11, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> Toking on something evil..trapped in Australia don't know what it is..


I feelz ya


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 13, 2016)

another non-name Kush..part green, part deep purple....mellow-extreme..


----------



## FauxRoux (Apr 14, 2016)

Ive been rocking Bhodie's Apollo 11 from F4 seedstock and bred out plenty of F5s for the genetics bank.
_
VERY _potent, but productive non-couchlock high. Good pain relief with no paranoia. Good for projects.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't know what it's called....!!


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Apr 15, 2016)

Smoking the last of my Purple Urkle and Lemon Haze. Shit's all ground up, so no use taking a picture, but here's a pic of my traveling kit just for the hell of it.


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 16, 2016)

smoke my purplekush dwc dyna gro all the way


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 17, 2016)

One day we'll know what it's called..


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 18, 2016)

Latest pick up is some stuff called Gummy Gummy Dew Drop. Never heard of it before. Supposedly a new cross. (Any info would be greatly appreciated.) It's pretty damn good and pretty stoney. Perfect for smoking before bed time. I'll try to remember to post a pic later.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 19, 2016)

50 of prime green Kush...damn!!!


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 19, 2016)

Some obscura northern strain monk. Strong indica just how I like it


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 19, 2016)

Def' need que..


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 19, 2016)

So... I got baked last night and forgot to post a pic. Bahahaha! But here is the afformentioned Gummy Gummy Dew Drop. It may not look like much, but 1 good bong rip is enough to get mellow. I generally prefer well manicured buds, but the sugar leaves in this don't seem to effect the flavor or the potency much (if any). Pretty stoney. Not heavily cerebral. So I'm guessing it's an indica/indica heavy hybrid.

Potency: 3.75/5
Takes a minute to hit, but hits hard.
Flavor: 3.75/5
FRUIT PUNCH, grape, earthy, some
diesel finish
Aroma: 4/5
GRAPE, earthy, fruit punch, diesel
Good for: Headaches, joint pain, muscle, 
aches, restless leg syndrome,
insomnia, lack of appetite


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Apr 20, 2016)

sugar punch


----------



## BLVDog (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm smoken bowls of chocolope and keif (house mix haha mostly white widow and leeroys). 
Me and my buddies did a dab sesh of this tangie wax. Big ass dabs haha. Now me and my girl gonna smoke these joints ones Marion berry and the other is Lee Roy.


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 21, 2016)

Finger hash from fresh purple kush hummm!


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 21, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> View attachment 3662336 View attachment 3662337 Finger hash from fresh purple kush hummm!


You just rub it off the leaves and roll it up? 

I'm smoking some more GGDD, but this time with a fair amount of hash mixed in.


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Apr 21, 2016)

Burned all that up. Now I'm on to this cone I loaded with GDP.


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 22, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> You just rub it off the leaves and roll it up?
> 
> I'm smoking some more GGDD, but this time with a fair amount of hash mixed in.


Nah i was triming the bigger fan leaf and it stick so much after 30 min of triming i get à .3 of charras on my finger i got dry hand my buddy have humid hand and hé catch like à .5 every 15 min of trimmING the fan leaf ... his first harvest hé told me i dont have weed to smoke then after an hour of trimming we was smoking that krayzy finger hash harvest on the 420 haha


----------



## GroErr (Apr 22, 2016)

Been picking off testers from this pheno hunt that's just about done. Blue Ripper F2's (JTR x Blueberry). These are 4 of 9 in 2gal pots that started finishing about a week ago and last one's are coming out this weekend. Different tester every night for 420 week 



Cheers


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 24, 2016)

a stick of hybrid....too high..


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 11, 2016)

Don't smoke love the look of plant and the great odor they have, currently have chem dawg, sour disel, candy land, gin & juice, lemon haze, crazy train and blackberry. Yum


----------



## Just fooling (May 15, 2016)

Smoking some dark star and pineapple express but have a few other choices around. Dark star is first pic second pine express, third my man fridge in the man cave.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 15, 2016)

Nice fooling!


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 15, 2016)

Some very nice Critical Mass and doubled up with some pollen/hash from the Dam


----------



## justataylor (May 17, 2016)

Some shit weed today...but it gets me high at least


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)

Winterized Dabs. Went from looking like elfe poop to clear amber. I used acetone to winterize. Worked really well. Wish I didn't have to smoke it outs a meth pipe tho.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 17, 2016)




----------



## onkulas (May 18, 2016)

THIS!!! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

this fucking chicken soup is strong as ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 19, 2016)

Shit...bought que of sticky, icky, green Kush...damn!!;:


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 23, 2016)

..yak yak...excuse me..greetings..fifty of sticky light green, orange leave, Kush . ...anyway..I'm gone...


----------



## ticklykayak (May 23, 2016)

I haven't smoke since yesterday.


----------



## GroErr (May 23, 2016)

Sampler bud that "fell off" of this baby I pulled on Friday. Jack The Ripper harvested @day 57.



Cheers


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 25, 2016)

Different weed..dark brown Kush..twenty buckie...slimzzzzzzzZzzzZzzzz


----------



## Dilago (May 26, 2016)

Amnesia Haze in the bong all day long.


----------



## Foothills (May 26, 2016)

Last years' "Agent Orange" with a nice long cure.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 27, 2016)

After 3 hits of this 20...beyond damn!!!..feeling mellow to the extreme.


----------



## Bubbashine (May 31, 2016)

Sunshine Daydream!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 31, 2016)

Must taste so l33t..

I'm so high...got extra twenty.


----------



## beautyring (Jun 1, 2016)

Dude, you guys . . . I'm a pure Sativa guy, and I'm puffin on Black Lime. Absolutely amazing!! It's totally energetic, and gives me clarity and focus. It's awesome! If you can find it, I would definitely recommend!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 4, 2016)

Getting ready to bowl up this Candytrain bud I broke up into pieces.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 5, 2016)

Rollin up the tail end of my GG#4 run.
This was my first run with it and I'm blown away at the quality of the genetics.
I cant wait to run it again now that I have a good feel for how she likes to be grown.


----------



## Just fooling (Jun 9, 2016)

Smoking some hp13 and this gooey shit.

The hp13 is hash plant g13. It was given to me as a clone. The gooey shit was water hash I disolved into everclear and then evaporated the everclear @120 degrees for about a day. Never tried doing it like that but it puts the panic on if you do a dab.

Oh and the hp smells like straight fruit loops. Nice but not a lot of kick.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Also some kanna. Africa has some awesome enthobotanicals.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 11, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Getting ready to bowl up this Candytrain bud I broke up into pieces.
> View attachment 3699501


I'm hittin a different pheno of Candytrain by breeder @northeastmarco grown by me this morning and she's pretty fucking stout. Very subtle Pez candy taste. Great work Marco, perfect morning smoke!


----------



## Bose (Jun 11, 2016)

Holy grail kush. I'm loving this bud


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 11, 2016)

Damn....some nice looking flowers in this thread.


----------



## Bose (Jun 11, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Damn....some nice looking flowers in this thread.


Yes very nice flowers.


----------



## swedsteven (Jun 12, 2016)

some very potent ppp


----------



## Bose (Jun 12, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> View attachment 3706156 View attachment 3706157 some very potent ppp


Very nice.


----------



## Bose (Jun 12, 2016)

Big buds on today's menu


----------



## Krippled (Jun 12, 2016)

Some unknown I cloned. Rotten fruit and fuel...


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 12, 2016)

A stick of orange kush.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh shit..got a fifty of strong green kush...fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccckkkkkkkm..
!!!


----------



## HansBud (Jun 16, 2016)

got some jack herer crossed with skunk#1. Very good smoke with spice and slight fruitful inhale and a nice almost sweetness with some evergreen type of taste. Can definitely smell the skunk with hints if that evergreen smell as well. Great cerebral high at first being more sativa dominant and about about hour in you feel the indica side of her being relaxed and mellow mooded great day time smoke for me


----------



## jonnyquest (Jun 16, 2016)

i am smoking some old school, bushy ass, desert grown, still get you high though, 3rd world schhwahhhhag


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Jun 16, 2016)

HSO Blue Dream that just finished up.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 17, 2016)

Well I'm not 100% certain that this is in fact Blue Dream 'cause I hid the stash in two places and forgot about them both around second week of feb. and didn't partake for a bit of a while. I found a good looking kola tip of it (Approx. a gm) bout week and a half ago and it's gone so no good pic of that cause I RARELY snap pics of stuff I don't grow meself. The rest of it was recovered last night in a tall wooden cigar box in the basement while gathering parts for my grow room. LOL Talk about IRONY! Anyway it was in ready to roll/pack and smoke/vape I sometimes do that and put it in a med bottle. so Here's is that, anyway. It the smell is VERY pervasive and persistent in the room, yet...not subtle, but also not overpowering. The wonderful aroma is a 50% / 50% (can't quite norrow down the definition - it eludes me) Incense / perfume (a femanine type of a very mid Musk is about the best I can describe it). I Literally just couldn't deal with it anymore for my strong Sativa preference.

can anyone use the above description of this at least a stab in the dark...

PLEASE...lol...no, really though, seriously. Thanks got to go keep working on Room Construction...


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 18, 2016)

nothing,..... im smoking nothing and will continue to smoke nothing till harvest in 4 weeks.... NOTHING (( invested all me money in me grow room


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 18, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> i am smoking some old school, bushy ass, desert grown, still get you high though, 3rd world schhwahhhhagView attachment 3709945


AAHHHH...........Memories!


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 18, 2016)

Seems like 2 gram dimes and 25$ quarters wasn't that long ago....who remembers weighing up on the hand held hanging scales lol


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 18, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Rollin up the tail end of my GG#4 run.
> This was my first run with it and I'm blown away at the quality of the genetics.
> I cant wait to run it again now that I have a good feel for how she likes to be grown.
> View attachment 3700566


I wanna try her how does she yeild


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3704242


Lol did they sale u shake lolfuck that shit


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 18, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> I wanna try her how does she yeild


I got almost 3 zips from an untrained momma I just threw into flower after I couldnt get clones to root and I got fed up with her. I cut over 13 cuttings off of her so you can imagine what the yield would have been had I not cut any clones from her. She produced very dense tight nugs. Not huge, but very dense and VERY frosty. Definately a keeper of a strain though. I wouldnt consider it anywhere near a "cash crop" but a great connoisseur smoke for sure. I'll post a link to the thread on your profile page if you care to check it out?


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 18, 2016)

Yep


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 18, 2016)

U think she would do OK in soil


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 18, 2016)

I cant really speak on soil grows, but the genetics are there for sure.


----------



## EireAran420 (Jun 18, 2016)

Seen this tread and was interested in asking you guys a question


What do you guys pay / charge a 1g 8th n 1/4 or 0z.
(From Ireland)
Only because I know some dude I get
1.7-2gs for 25 (25 bag)
4grams for 50euro(a 50bag)
8-9grams a quarter
Or 350-400 an oz depending weather if it's lemon haze or super frosty stinky sour citrus chiesle indica sativa tangi mango haze ( the strain wouldnt actually be called that lol) but when something really dank alot of dealers here give there shit crazy names lol

Unfortunately for most people in Ireland they get shit weed that has been chopped and dried for 3-7 days then thrown into a black garage bag with no cure then sold on the streets for

1gs 25euro cash
2.gs - 2.3 50 cash
3gs 75euro cash
6-7gs 100 cash.

The shit iv witness people sell and charge it ridiculous .
People do t realise how easy it can been to grown your own
Sure where a green country in anyways 
Over grow the government


----------



## Bose (Jun 18, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Seems like 2 gram dimes and 25$ quarters wasn't that long ago....who remembers weighing up on the hand held hanging scales lol


Yes the good old hand held scale.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 19, 2016)

Bose said:


> Yes the good old hand held scale.


yup and you put a nickel in an empty sandwich baggie to calibrate for 1/4 zip....good old pocket postals!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 20, 2016)

Got a stick.....feeling the herb, the sticky, the icky...damn!!!!


----------



## Krippled (Jun 21, 2016)

Purple Yager currently in the smoking jar.... By far some of the finest smoke I've ever had. I Snatched up 2 zips real quick for 500


----------



## JelloMafia (Jun 21, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> nothing,..... im smoking nothing and will continue to smoke nothing till harvest in 4 weeks.... NOTHING (( invested all me money in me grow room


LOL! really sucks bro! I love that honesty! in the same boat here. Absolutely nothing on the menu and in a very similar situation. Chopping this hefty bitch on the weekend. I can taste it already.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 22, 2016)

Coughing my lungs up on dis good shit...


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 22, 2016)

I've been smoking a lot of sativa doms lately, I like a nice uppy head buzz, but today I fired up a joint of cheese and I'm really diggin the buzz, I think I feel an indica kick coming on


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 22, 2016)

Grand Master Kush


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 22, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> nothing,..... im smoking nothing and will continue to smoke nothing till harvest in 4 weeks.... NOTHING (( invested all me money in me grow room


Ain't that a bitch lol, should have flipped one from seed to get an early victory smoke


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 22, 2016)

I ended up getting lucky @SPLFreak808


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 23, 2016)

Og kush bag seed, not bad of a pheno just low yielding and i could have gone a little longer (polinated area is crossed with a skunk dawg male bag seed)
not even sure if its a true skunk dawg since it was a male seed? 


Og kush X skunk dawg? 27 days in flower, not really impressed with this pheno but its still early and still got 20+ seeds though.


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 23, 2016)

I d like to get around to collecting pollen and crossing strains one day still a Lon way before I can even think about that lol


----------



## BLZbub III (Jun 23, 2016)

Some indica dom, not sure of the genetics. Good earthy flavor and couch lock with legs.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 23, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> I d like to get around to collecting pollen and crossing strains one day still a Lon way before I can even think about that lol


Yeah well, i just chuck and cross for the fun and suprises. A real breeder can stabilize his shit, i aint got time for that lol, maybe one day ill find something i really like and keep it


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 23, 2016)

I got a reg of skunk#1 freebie from midweek im saving it in hopes it's a male for when I get the "balls" to try it ..


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 23, 2016)

Would it be better to pollenate a feminized or a reg that was a female


----------



## jonnyquest (Jun 23, 2016)

A very nice sticky sativa that was sold to me as ecuadorian, much nicer than the stuff i normally get around here


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 23, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Would it be better to pollenate a feminized or a reg that was a female


Yeah idk about the feminized, I've never ran them mostly because i dont attend to my plants as much as i should, so im scared of peeking in one day finding nanner city in that bitch. Maybe someone could chime in?


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 23, 2016)

Probably in the wrong thread for that lol


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yeah idk about the feminized, I've never ran them mostly because i dont attend to my plants as much as i should, so im scared of peeking in one day finding nanner city in that bitch. Maybe someone could chime in?


If it's a stable fem it won't matter much. I'm just waiting for these to cure before popping them to see what pops out. HSO Blue Dream from fem seed x Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) male...


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 23, 2016)

Do u just paint branches or pollenate the whole plant and if its just branches is it safe to keep hem in the same room with female flowers


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> Do u just paint branches or pollenate the whole plant and if its just branches is it safe to keep hem in the same room with female flowers


A bit of both, it depends on what stage I'm in. If I'm just trying a cross to see if I want to take it further I'll usually just hit one branch which can give me ~50 seeds and more than enough to test out. If I'm running some for testers and want more seeds I'll run a clone with about 1 week and pollinate the whole plant, sometimes naturally/open pollination in a separate tent.

Most are just branches and they stay in the main flower room. As long as you're careful about the process there's not much to worry about. I take the plant out, pollinate, let it sit for at least 3 hours outside the room to take. Then spray it down (water) well to make sure no stray pollen flies around and put it back into the room. Usually a couple of days later I'll spray it again just to make sure.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jun 28, 2016)

Maroc hasj


----------



## Biggchong (Jun 29, 2016)

kosher kush sugar wax


----------



## BLZbub III (Jun 29, 2016)

Homemade hockey puck,


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just smoked a j of some blue cheese. I'm kinda stoned...


----------



## daloudpack (Jun 29, 2016)

Blue cheese is my favorite one of them anyways


----------



## Morphote (Jun 30, 2016)

Blue Dream today
Girl Scout Cookies yesterday 
Strawberry Crack on Monday 
Grail Widow on Sunday
Blackberry Kush on Saturday
Champagne mostly last week.

I can't complain. 

M.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 4, 2016)

Gods gift - this is the type of shit that makes you forget you've been holding your bong for 20minsShorts blue dream x hollands hope - just a little uplifting and hazy


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 5, 2016)

wake and bake silverhaze and maroc hasj


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 9, 2016)

Northern Lights, freshly cured. Not my biggest or prettiest buds but this was a random pic I had available.


----------



## Just fooling (Jul 9, 2016)

It's female seeds Cindy 99 from outdoors last year. I had smoked some a few times but it mostly has sat around. I didn't like the look and never really tried it once cured.

Got some out today rolled a fatty, next thing I'm cleaning the house, working out and having a few beers. All out of character for me, I'm a lazy stoner. It even tasted ok.

So Yea it's almost a year old, doesn't look so good but makes you feel pretty darn good!

I had two different phenom from a 5 pack. The better of the two was dense, tropical and psychedelic. The lesser is looser, bigger buds with less smell. But they seem about the same buzz wise. They would be better inside but I only grew them outdooors. Big harvest.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jul 12, 2016)

Flower doesnt work very well anymore. Just dabbin some frostbite


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 20, 2016)

Got a twenty of sticky, icky fly kush..daaamn.


----------



## swedsteven (Jul 22, 2016)

fresh purple kush and is finger hash very good and fruity mmm


----------



## conor c (Jul 26, 2016)

got some cookies dabs and some weed bit of cali orange bud and a bit of bubblegum kush


----------



## Biggchong (Jul 27, 2016)

delahze-paradise seeds


----------



## Foothills (Jul 27, 2016)

Some "Agent Orange" for me tonight. Last year's outdoor, so it's got a nice long cure.


----------



## Barbara Martin (Jul 29, 2016)

Very nice. I would love to bubba kush strain.


----------



## Cbdplease (Jul 29, 2016)

Cannatonic mixed with sky walker og, Little of both worlds.


----------



## neal vincent.420 (Jul 29, 2016)

Holy Ghost


----------



## neal vincent.420 (Jul 29, 2016)

Black Sherbet


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 29, 2016)

A lil OGK before bed


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jul 30, 2016)

Scrapings...  Been scraping grinders for 3 weeks just to get a buzz occasionally. Got ~45 days till I can harvest anything and then still have to wait for it dry and cure. And ZERO extra cash. 

I'd trade my last 9 seeds for a decent nug right now... lol.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> Scrapings...  Been scraping grinders for 3 weeks just to get a buzz occasionally. Got ~45 days till I can harvest anything and then still have to wait for it dry and cure. And ZERO extra cash.
> 
> I'd trade my last 9 seeds for a decent nug right now... lol.


Damn, feel for you bro, gotta get to know a couple of growers so you can cover off any droughts. Hope your girls finish early!


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 31, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> Scrapings...  Been scraping grinders for 3 weeks just to get a buzz occasionally. Got ~45 days till I can harvest anything and then still have to wait for it dry and cure. And ZERO extra cash.
> 
> I'd trade my last 9 seeds for a decent nug right now... lol.


Bruh, I feel your pain. I have 0 buds for about 2 weeks now and at day 40 of 63... Smoked my stash up 40 days ago and then the trim box came in handy for 3 weeks and now Im on pure afghani budda from dsp, waiting and wanting buds. 

I feel the negative cash flow too. Wish I could vape you up right now. #WeedNation


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jul 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Damn, feel for you bro, gotta get to know a couple of growers so you can cover off any droughts. Hope your girls finish early!


Nobody else around here grows, unless they're growing to sell and you know how that goes. lol


----------



## GroErr (Jul 31, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> Nobody else around here grows, unless they're growing to sell and you know how that goes. lol


Yeah for sure, has to be somebody you know well, I've known a couple of guys for years from my outdoor days. Them, and my son there's always a backup


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wifi OG, traded some of my personal stash green crack with a buddy for this. I kind of like it


----------



## TwistedSmoke (Jul 31, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Yeah for sure, has to be somebody you know well, I've known a couple of guys for years from my outdoor days. Them, and my son there's always a backup


None well enough that they'll just give me some. People around here are stingy. lol I have a friend that will smoke me stupid if I go hang out, but the wife wouldn't be crazy about that...


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 2, 2016)

some legal buds.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 3, 2016)

Some freshly dried, uncured, Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) 



Cheers


----------



## haight (Aug 5, 2016)

vape pen with hash oil cartridge


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## JoePA420 (Aug 10, 2016)

Golden Goat, Super Skunk and Blurple. With some Chiesel and Ghost OG Shatter dab hits mixed in


----------



## JoePA420 (Aug 10, 2016)

TwistedSmoke said:


> Nobody else around here grows, unless they're growing to sell and you know how that goes. lol


I think uve walked into the wromg store, child. Time to carefully turn and walk back out the same doors thru which you came.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 10, 2016)

Idk what it is but it smells diesely


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 10, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Idk what it is but it smells diesely


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 10, 2016)

Fuuuuuuuuuk dude...

I've smoked sooooooooo much

I got dank strains of dank strains, brah







Ya, fuck all that. Find what you like. That's what you smoke. I know, it's too simple.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 11, 2016)

cloud 9 from the rec shops in WA state


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 11, 2016)

cheese from freedom cheesy


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 13, 2016)

Toking on some Killing Fields with a strong diesel fuel smell and taste, with a sativa head high. Some of the lightest, airy buds I've ever seen, definitely not a commercial pheno, but all connoisseur bud.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 14, 2016)

Some white widow I picked up not to long ago from a rec shop.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

Toking on an early 9 week Sugar Punch pheno this morning. Pretty fucking devastating.


----------



## HighGirl12 (Aug 14, 2016)

Blue Crush for me


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 15, 2016)

Delicious seeds Cheese candy


----------



## bryangtho (Aug 16, 2016)

Bit of a mixed bag there's some Dream machine 91 Krypt and a very old strain of Northern lights


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 16, 2016)

Chem dawg... Smells like a skunk orgy lol


----------



## lucky bounce (Aug 16, 2016)

Top 10 strain for me. I was going to write a description on the high, but got a little too stoned. The effects are almost immediately felt and you're body is consumed, groped and spit out. I can only describe it as very intense, physically and mentally. I held my piss nearly 2 hours before I nearly splurged on me self muahahahahah. The taste was excellent in deed, with a musky hint of rotten wine or who the fuck knows what. Yep....definitely stoned right this second as well! 8.75/10


lucky bounce said:


> View attachment 3758385 Delicious seeds Cheese candy


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 22, 2016)

white walker kush dna genetics


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Aug 26, 2016)

Smoking from a large number of strains


----------



## 18B (Aug 26, 2016)

Burning up a nice batch of this Cherry AK!


----------



## EireAran420 (Aug 28, 2016)

Bluebery mazar.
First doober


----------



## ltecato (Aug 28, 2016)

I got some Superglue cuz it was on sale and I'm really surprised how good it is. Seems like it hits me harder than Gorilla Glue, which doesn't do a lot for me.


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 29, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> View attachment 3516426 Durban Poison


Definitely on my to smoke list.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Aug 30, 2016)

Luckily got 2g for 20...delicious!!!!!;


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cinnex, Gorilla glue and G6 jet fuel rolled into beautiful joints.


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 31, 2016)

Giggsy70 said:


> Cinnex, Gorilla glue and G6 jet fuel rolled into beautiful joints.


Sound off someone is going to have a token night. Enjoy that smoke, only heard of Gorilla glue not the others have to look them strains up sounds outta this world good thing for jet fuel


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Sep 1, 2016)

We're all happy smoking that, toking that....
Got a stick...and fuck..;!!!!!!


----------



## EireAran420 (Sep 3, 2016)

SourD outdoor ireland.
Small buds but looks nice.


----------



## swedsteven (Sep 4, 2016)

cheese hash very gummy humm my head spinning.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2016)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) F2 keeper pheno, blueberry hash off the vine 



Cheers


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Sep 6, 2016)

^looks delic'!!

Young, yum stick.....!!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 6, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> ^looks delic'!!
> 
> Young, yum stick.....!!


Cheers, it is delicious, blueberry hash taste & smell, so sticky you get a little finger hash to throw in every time you roll one or fill a pipe. 2 years + to cross and find that pheno but well worth the effort


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Sep 7, 2016)

Damn!!! 
Extra stick!!!!!!'


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Sep 12, 2016)

Even worse...got an extra 50..!!!!!;%


----------



## wdk420 (Sep 13, 2016)

Smoking a blunt of Thai Lights sipping coffee before work. Buds look decent but my phone is a POS and can't get them porn shots.


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 14, 2016)

I am so jealous on all those different and sexy sorts. Nice buds!


----------



## BullShark (Sep 14, 2016)

Some type of OG Kush and a diesel strain mixed together.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Sep 14, 2016)

An ounce of bud I picked up for $119.


----------



## SabrinaCannalina (Sep 29, 2016)

Smoking some good ol' Blue Dream. Dabbing some Blue Dream rosin, too.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 1, 2016)

Cool/rainy day, dipping into some fresh Blue Ripper sift before lunch


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 8, 2016)

Tonight I broke out a 3 week cure bud of Katzu Kush X Sannie's Jack, a freebie with last order.


----------



## VANNELLE (Oct 16, 2016)

6 month cured Super Critical.
finished in 6 weeks but still a couchlocker.


----------



## swedsteven (Oct 18, 2016)

m39
 
og kush


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 18, 2016)

Dark Devil by Sweet Seeds. My first auto grow... was under a 600w Viparspectra LED. Got somewhat airy nugs but probably because I only had one light and didn't have the opportunity to keep the light lower because of the different phenos. Great smoke. While still on the stem the buds smell _Amazing! _Once cured they take on a different smell but the smoke is great and smooth. Not a huge fan of autos but I needed a quick grow. _Very _sensitive to nutes these girls are. I believe we should always try something at least once so this strain gets my nod. Gotta love purp.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2016)

Wake and bake with GG#4 co2 oil Craft Reserve by O. Pen and After lunch Vape with chemdawg 96.1% pure co2 oil by harmony farms


----------



## EireAran420 (Oct 18, 2016)

Some lavender my friend grew.
I dont know what seed bank,I'll find out. Smells slightly like cheesy lavender


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 18, 2016)

Whatever the local guy normally has. Don't think he even knows what strain it is. Smokes alright though. Kinda lemony. And more cerebral than couchlock.


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Oct 19, 2016)

Award winning Super Lemon Haze. AMAZING bud.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2016)

Lol! Main Street Mj! Love it! I'm headed there right now!


----------



## datshieeet (Oct 23, 2016)

Killer kush


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Oct 25, 2016)

OG Kush


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 26, 2016)

Some Tangerine Power and True Power Og, both grown in my backyard. I will fire up a joint of Golden Goat before I head off to work this afternoon .


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Oct 28, 2016)

Heavily blessed with this Q...


----------



## oilfield bud (Oct 31, 2016)

Mexican brick. But I gadda say its some of the best brick I've had in a long time. Gets the heart racing and has gave a couple friends anxiety attacks. I love it, but only got 1 seed out of the bag


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 1, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Mexican brick. But I gadda say its some of the best brick I've had in a long time. Gets the heart racing and has gave a couple friends anxiety attacks. I love it, but only got 1 seed out of the bag


first time i ever heard anyone bitch about only getting one seed out of a bag of brickweed


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 1, 2016)

Haha right


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 1, 2016)

some wax krazy like wow with bottom buds of cheese and some leaf


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Nov 1, 2016)

Flo in a vape


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Nov 1, 2016)

Chocolate Chunk and some gummies


----------



## Ralph805db (Nov 2, 2016)

got some Diamond OG prerolls yesterday.
first time hitting the strain, pretty tasty. KO'd right after.

good sleeping indica


----------



## Tkm953 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not sure what it is.Pot I think though,kinda tastes like pot anyway.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2016)

Tkm953 said:


> I'm not sure what it is.Pot I think though,kinda tastes like pot anyway.


sorta looks like pot


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 3, 2016)

This was fire superglue I had last weekend but it's gone and my new stash ain't as good


----------



## Dr Gonzz (Nov 3, 2016)

Some crazy dank OG Skunk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2016)

i can't decide...Jack Herer........White Widow...........
 Jack Herer........White Widow........fuck it, i'll smoke em both


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 4, 2016)

Here's a better shot of that superglue actually it's another plant so gnna let it cure for a couple weeks shits sooo dank I'm expecting big things in the future for this girl she's got it all and I know I can get more out of her but ain't she pretty now??


----------



## ismann (Nov 8, 2016)

I packed my bowl about 1/4 of some popcorn right off my plant.

I'm ripped as hell already.


----------



## Che'Michael (Nov 10, 2016)

Just finished the NY Cheese. Still hitting some real tasty master kush- not typical- and a mixed jar of random nice nugs.


----------



## shannonball (Nov 10, 2016)

Tangerine Dream.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 10, 2016)

A coco-cap made from sift of my outdoor...



And some outdoor sift while I'm waiting for the cap to kick in



Cheers


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 11, 2016)

critical kush by barney's farm.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2016)

Super Silver Haze 'caused were closed today. Otherwise Blue Magic during the day


----------



## danbridge (Nov 15, 2016)

Zillerz said:


> Got some goodies right recently


That nug looks awesome!!!!


----------



## disratory (Nov 18, 2016)

skywalker og


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## swedsteven (Nov 28, 2016)

kush that my friend grow from my clone


----------



## GroErr (Dec 4, 2016)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper) x Blue Dream F1 keeper just finished drying. Lemon-Pinesol-Blueberry Kush


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 4, 2016)

We just rolled a fruity pebble .....10 strains ...lil after harvest get together with my older mentor ...we do it every year and trade strains to have multiple choices of course 
OGK 
SSH
BANANA OG 
TAHOE OG 
GREEN CRACK 
DREAM STAR
BUBBA KUSH 
PURPLE O
BLUE DREAM 
GORILLA GLUE 
all in one blunt ate cookies and vaped .......the man cave smelt delicious with all those strains open in the room ......fruity,lemon,fuel,coffee....super dank ......good times


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## zoic (Dec 16, 2016)

This week it is Mazar Sharif for me and blueberry for the wife. Awesome picks everyone, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrCannaPath (Dec 16, 2016)

Green house white widow 

Check out my new QuadStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/
and my previous TriStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## Mysticwolf (Dec 20, 2016)

Lately it's been organic OG 18 in an ice bong. Should have some excellent Gorilla Glue # 4 by this weekend.


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 20, 2016)

Slab of some Berry White is what I'm dabbing on


----------



## Smileyfriend (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't smoke. I did it before when I was younger but it had a negative impact to my health. Cigarette was the first one I tried.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 22, 2016)

Black Domina


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 23, 2016)

make some rosin a little bit to try with a fresh frozen bud lol ..2 from this fresh purple kush. the resin is purple lol to fresh I guess I harvest yesterday. just testing 
  
opps this not good I'll wait 1 week till it dry


----------



## zoic (Dec 23, 2016)

Is that parchment paper? I have been wanting to try the "hair straightener and parchment paper" to create a small dab, but I am worried about how well it comes off the parchment paper.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2016)

zoic said:


> Is that parchment paper? I have been wanting to try the "hair straightener and parchment paper" to create a small dab, but I am worried about how well it comes off the parchment paper.


No problem getting it off that's what most folks are using when they press it, just slides off ime.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 23, 2016)

my girlfriend was at work lol


----------



## WolfieLee (Dec 25, 2016)

Some kind, kind nugs of Gorilla Glue at an even kinder price (under 10 a gram!), for my neck of the woods, anyway...


----------



## zoic (Dec 25, 2016)

GroErr said:


> No problem getting it off that's what most folks are using when they press it, just slides off ime.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 27, 2016)

Some fresh Jack The Ripper, Lemon-Pinesol fire with a few days cure 



Cheers


----------



## Ladysogreen (Dec 27, 2016)

Blue Dream


----------



## zoic (Dec 27, 2016)

Cool, how is it? I picked up my Xmas cheer and the choices were Blue Dream or Silver Star. It was suggested I would like the Silver Star better. It works better than Blueberry but I cannot find any info about it, fake name maybe. The info on Blue Dream (from AllBud) says it runs about 17-24% THC and 2% CBD. Not finding info about Silver Star makes we wonder if I should have bought Blue Dream instead. Hopefully I will get another kick at cat.


----------



## Roman Godfrey (Dec 28, 2016)

Big Bang Salvia. Intense trips inbound


----------



## zoic (Dec 28, 2016)

OK, the mystery is solved. Silver Star is Silver Haze, aka Silver Star Haze. The numbers are about the same as Blue Dream. YAY!


----------



## zoic (Dec 28, 2016)

Roman Godfrey said:


> Big Bang Salvia


Cool, I was not aware that salvia is a psychoactive plant. I do recall reading something about how the Hopi tribes use many plants for medical purposes, I suppose that may be one them.


----------



## Roman Godfrey (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm not quite sure how to describe it. It's a reddish wood chip like substance.


----------



## zoic (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Mroutdoors (Dec 28, 2016)

Skywalker OG is today's smoke


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 1, 2017)

Sugar punch


----------



## disratory (Jan 4, 2017)

some of my starkiller og


----------



## fishpipe (Jan 7, 2017)

I dont know what its called but too much puts me out lol


----------



## DrCannaPath (Jan 7, 2017)

Seedsman blueberry rolled in blueberry flav paper 

Check out my new QuadStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/
and my previous TriStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 8, 2017)

amnesia


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## MasterMiller (Jan 14, 2017)

Homegrown Humboldt Seed Organization's Lost Coast Hash Plant


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Porky101 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice work Amsterdam Kush!!

See my Cheese below


----------



## MissyGoddess (Jan 17, 2017)

Nothing special... just $10 wax.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (Jan 22, 2017)

Freshly dried keeper pheno of my Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin cross. Tropical fruit candy pheno 



Cheers


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Jan 22, 2017)

My brain is smoking. Does that count?
I haven't lubed up the gears with some herb in quite a few weeks now. Probably won't be for quite some time either. Not unless I get another job. Or my plants mysteriously grow some danknugs over night.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jan 24, 2017)

fresh harvest silver haze clone only


----------



## bakmie02 (Jan 24, 2017)

Just cigarettes, I don't dare to touch these cute plants, I scare I might stick to it my entire life


----------



## R. Hamilton (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## 420-247 (Jan 27, 2017)

3 month cured Think Different. It makes you thunk difflent.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone ever heard of X-4? These are some of the sweetest smelling nugs I have seen in a long time....soft and mild sweetness on the throat but very expansive... great sativa dominant head stash. Very strong odor... everyone in the room will smell this when it comes out lol


----------



## CAfreeNclear (Jan 29, 2017)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


Green thumb - socal LA


----------



## 420-247 (Feb 3, 2017)

Super Skunk and a nice bit of slate.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 4, 2017)

Doc Holiday from Green Point Seeds.


----------



## CAfreeNclear (Feb 5, 2017)

Yummy 818 OG for Super Bowl 2017


----------



## danbridge (Feb 5, 2017)

27%THC Skywalker


----------



## danbridge (Feb 14, 2017)

Gorrilla glue. WTF RIU does not allow pics anymore?


----------



## ismann (Feb 25, 2017)

Few month long cured OG Kush... man it feels good to enjoy weed again. Don't take that shit for granted.


----------



## Litthefrog (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Litthefrog (Mar 1, 2017)

Dispensary haul! Party at my house, who's coming?!...1oz Girl Scout Cookies 20.30%, 1/4 oz purple pineberry 26%, 1/8oz golden pineapple 25.70%, 1g quantum kush#2 bho 75.52%, 1g UV OG bho 76.38%, 1g Wounded Warrior bho 89.48%, 1/2 g Dirty Girl Shatter 92.24%, 1/2 g dog walker og bho 85.89%...all for $250..money well spent!


----------



## Whoslxn (Mar 5, 2017)

i smoking some grapefruit from finland


----------



## Blindnslow (Mar 5, 2017)

Selene, a purple pheno one.


----------



## Worcester (Mar 5, 2017)

Platinum Cush...Taste good and will foop yo shite up...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 7, 2017)

An old gym sock rolled in keif .........


----------



## GroErr (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmmm, a little dab of each...

 

Cheers


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2017)

7th gen home grow mix, great for country living, even better when your fishing off the beach


----------



## vamoz (Mar 21, 2017)

Smoking a pack of cigarettes.  my Durban is only 20 days old, nothing to smoke xD.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Purple gorilla glue out of a bong. Medium pinch of Skoal citrus. Miller Lite beer. It's the champagne of beers. Says so on the bottle.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Just bought something called, 'Afghan Goo' and some more Train wreck. I like that. Never heard of the Goo before but it's going in the bowl.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Well cured. Blank at first then falling into hints of honey. I need to clean the bong water. All I'm tasting is a spoonful of honey.

So far....Uplift. Thoughtful. Calm. Profound. Not overpowering. Doesn't make you think too much.

I'd smoke this sitting at the lake fishing. This is good smoke. After dinner, I'm trying music. Afghan Goo. Not bad at all.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 21, 2017)

Sniffed some coffee grounds then took a toke. Cleaned bong. It's a busy pine flavor smoothing out into a grass field flow.

Sniff coffee...Second toke. Flora with honey overtones. Wild flowers and sweet. All the way through. Taste fading to oblivion at the end.


Edit to add; After a spicy dinner. Toke #3. It taste like just Dr Pepper through a straw at In&Out burger. Extra ice.....I'm probably too high to judge the final flavor at this point.


----------



## haight (Mar 22, 2017)

fumando mota


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 24, 2017)

I have no idea at the moment....but it reminds me of fresh clean shag carpet. Smooth, lush, soft. 

Bong.


----------



## 420-247 (Mar 24, 2017)

Pressed hash, nom.


----------



## Jeeyah (Mar 31, 2017)

Malawi


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 31, 2017)

I've smoke three blunts from two different sources. Hit the bong since 9am.

Went along on a ride to 7/11. Pass off another blunt. Regular lady behind the counter. A permanent. Neighborhood politics at its finest. Passed in a empty Slurpee cup. You can't say that isn't American.

Somebody said the second blunt of the day was, 'Snow White'. Or was it the third? Man....I can't remember.

Good Day with friends.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 1, 2017)

Lemon Kush. Bong


----------



## PatHash (Apr 2, 2017)

I have finished my jack herrer yesterday... So I go for some white widow today!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2017)

Some freshly cured Blue Harley (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper x Harlequin)

 

Cheers


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 3, 2017)

Finishing off the lemon kush....


I'd grow this and be happy doing it. Bold, exciting flavor. Tingling. I don't taste lemon but the taste is a step apart. Hangs in the nose. The high is stout. Up lift with a wavy affect. Social, laughter. Lots of giggles watching American Dad.

Man....I'm convincing myself to want seeds. I like this. Compared to purple gorilla glue and Afghan gooey. PGG sucks a dick. It bombs gooey for uplift.

Motherfu¢ker. This ain't bad. I like lemon kush.


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I was here. Hope everybody is doing ok. I'm burning a few different strains. I rotate from Cheese to Bubba kush to Nebula and GDP. It'll change up in a few days that's just what I've got right now. Love the cheese buzz!!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 9, 2017)

Tokin a 50...oooohhh weeee papa cheeeeezze..


----------



## elfo777 (Apr 9, 2017)

Mazar I Sharif. Absolutely amazing taste, enjoying it right now.


----------



## woodsyn2o (Apr 9, 2017)

got some pg vg i made from canadian drow. and for pot barneys farm sweet tooth auto it was way easy to grow and is really good if ya ask me but 5 seeds was 70 bucks


----------



## RC61 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi everyone im new to this site, Lately I have been smoking Headband, THC Pro, Sweet Skunk and Sensi Star X Molikia Frost, All from last years outdoor grow. Should get me through to harvest 2017.


----------



## Imaperson30 (Apr 10, 2017)

Smokin sum Durban poison in a wrap  super tasty


----------



## 719Chavez420 (Apr 10, 2017)

skunkberry its super skunky and got some sour d wax in the evolve pen


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 10, 2017)

Death Star in a lil bubbler.


----------



## Bobbyrootz (Apr 11, 2017)

pLATINUM og


----------



## Imaperson30 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dried a month, cured a month,,,, whatever it is I grew it tastes minty/piney,,,, nice smooth taste


----------



## RC61 (Apr 12, 2017)

I just burned some Sensi Star X Molokia Frost, I made this cross about 8 years ago. The Molokia Frost is from Hawaii and the Sensi Star is something i collected from one of the guys @ Cannabis World. I grow some of this every year, I think thats it in my avatar. It has an earthy flavor and a nice relaxing buzz.


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 13, 2017)

BubbleBud Kush... nice and relaxed...got the headband effect in the background; nice rainy-day smoke.


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Apr 14, 2017)

Imaperson30 said:


> Dried a month, cured a month,,,, whatever it is I grew it tastes minty/piney,,,, nice smooth taste


How does it effect you?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 15, 2017)

Toxic Blue 33


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 15, 2017)

Afghan Kush with a Kratom chaser. (6grams powder mixed in lemonade)


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 15, 2017)

Lemon Kush with another 3 grams of Kratom.


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sour Diesel 
 Baby Back Ribs


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 15, 2017)

B166ER420 said:


> Sour Diesel
> View attachment 3925384 Baby Back Ribs
> View attachment 3925385


I hope you are planning to "smoke" those ribs.


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 15, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I hope you are planning to "smoke" those ribs.



Done


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 15, 2017)

B166ER420 said:


> DoneView attachment 3925503


Sweet! I will be over for dinner in a flash.


----------



## Jeeyah (Apr 15, 2017)

Larry OG


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 23, 2017)

Just a little bit of some Sherbert


----------



## Arkitecht (Apr 25, 2017)

Lost River Seeds OG


----------



## LetsGetSmiggidy (Apr 25, 2017)

nice! no photos for me to share but happy to know you all are smoking some dank looking stuff!


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know. I ate a pot brownie. Gave another two to the neighbor. We've been sharing different blunts among 4 people for the last two hours.

I couldn't tell you what planet this is. It's furry.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I don't know. I ate a pot brownie. Gave another two to the neighbor. We've been sharing different blunts among 4 people for the last two hours.
> 
> I couldn't tell you what planet this is. It's furry.


I hate to tell you this while you are so high but the thing you are touching that is "furry" is not the planet. 

 Lol


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 27, 2017)

Cookies n Chem. It has a wonderful lemony fruity pebbles aftertaste.


----------



## DrCannaPath (Apr 28, 2017)

G13 Labs Pineapple Express #2 grown organically in a no till style jarred and cured for a week .. amaaaazing flavor ... sweet ripe pineapples with a hint of fruity juice 

Check out my new Organic Fruit Garden:
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/930415/
and my previous QuadStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/916619/
and my previous TriStrain grow  :
https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/883569/


----------



## Barrie84 (Apr 28, 2017)

Smoking some Kinky Cheese 70 micron icolator ^^ mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Zombie brains (Apr 29, 2017)

Zillerz said:


> Holy crap, those lighters are awesome looking!!!!
> I do use a bic lighter though, i rarely burn my fingers unless i use a bong which sadly broke  the bass in my room from my speakers made it fall down from the table
> I would definitely buy one, hopefully they ship to Canada


Mate just gave me an electronic clipper with a long stem, bit like a hob lighter. its awesome as for the first time in years I've actually got hair on my knuckles and no burns


----------



## Altered State (Apr 30, 2017)

Chocolate haze / chocolate thai cross for the first vape bowl followed by a OG / bubblegum cross for the 2nd bowl and full featured buzz


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 30, 2017)

Just smoked a bowl out of my trusty grav labs with 3 different forms of the papaya i harested a couple weeks ago. Layer of flower, layer of full melt, another layer of flower and a top layer of kief. I am higher than a giraffes balls.


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 30, 2017)

PURPLE GORILLA


----------



## Krippled (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## amsterdam-kush (May 13, 2017)

Power plant hyseeds fresh harvest


----------



## OrganicfarmerNC (May 15, 2017)

Keep buying these dab daddy vape pens...og Kush .5 vial starter pack... Supposedly coming from DC....how the hell can a NC guy like me get 50-100 vials..???


----------



## amsterdam-kush (May 16, 2017)




----------



## WolfieLee (May 24, 2017)

Bruce Banner


----------



## B166ER420 (May 24, 2017)

Grand Daddy P


----------



## purehemp (May 27, 2017)

This crap.

 

Still planing my grow setup. 
If you are a grow master and think that you can help, check the post please.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/help-with-this-handmade-stealth-closet-perpetual-grow.941550/


----------



## Aegean (Jun 1, 2017)

Just sparked up some Super Silver Haze x Big Bomb.. Tis gooooooood!


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure... Originally his guy said 9 LB. Hammer, but it was marked with a GG (Gorilla Glue)... I checked some images and still can't tell and I have never had either yet... Which is it, anyone know for sure? Either way, it is some FIRE...


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 12, 2017)

This right here.


----------



## jane621 (Jun 12, 2017)

informative


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 13, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> This right here.


...now that right there looks downright WICKED....


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 13, 2017)

It is definitely a heavy hitter. Probably the most sedating strain I've ever smoked. Damn near narcotic.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 13, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> It is definitely a heavy hitter. Probably the most sedating strain I've ever smoked. Damn near narcotic.


That right there got a name? lol... Green poison creeped up on me like a 5/500 vicodin, one day, as I recall...

ANYWAY, breakin out a little Platinum OG this stormy afternoon... THE Sativa Lover's Kush, IMHO... Truly tasty, truly potent and it don't put me down for the count...



About to throw it in the little bubbler I picked up the other week... O.k. done... umm...what was I gonna say about it..?..... Slams the eyes shut tearfully at first, HIGH as a kite then you can see again lol... Time to watch Jack Reacher for the first time now...great time for an action flick.


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 13, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> That right there got a name? lol... Green poison creeped up on me like a 5/500 vicodin, one day, as I recall...
> 
> ANYWAY, breakin out a little Platinum OG this stormy afternoon... THE Sativa Lover's Kush, IMHO... Truly tasty, truly potent and it don't put me down for the count...
> 
> ...


The pics I posted are some Papaya I harvested in april.


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 13, 2017)

purehemp said:


> This crap.
> 
> View attachment 3950143
> 
> ...


I didn't even know that brick weed still existed. I was actually talking to a friend about it the other day and I decided that I'm not sure I could still get my hands on some mexischwag if my life depended on it...


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Jun 13, 2017)

smoking some pineapple kush apparently,,,, smells pinappley and some 25mic bubble hash from my lemon trim


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 14, 2017)

@NanoGadget LOL, yeah, sadly, it does still float around...


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jun 16, 2017)

still powerplant hy seeds


----------



## Phoenixfyer (Jun 21, 2017)

I've got some critical mass autoflower, looks great but I am not digging the taste at all... second batch of auto budz that are really giving me pause on ever buying or growing them again. bummer


----------



## Johnei (Jun 21, 2017)

Cornbread powdery mildew shwag from wannabe grower that I'll never grab from again. I hope you're reading this you piece of sht.


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 21, 2017)

Phoenixfyer said:


> I've got some critical mass autoflower, looks great but I am not digging the taste at all... second batch of auto budz that are really giving me pause on ever buying or growing them again. bummer


I grew a couple runs of autos a couple years ago just to see what the fuss was all about and I came to a similar conclusion. The potency was decent, but the flavor was not good and smell was average at best. My recommendation if you have quite a bit of it is to turn most of it into concentrates. Help bring the flavor out a bit and generally made it a better experience.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 21, 2017)

Some fresh Panama sativa with a few days cure, pure lemon/earthy goodness 

 

Cheers


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 21, 2017)

Black Domina..?
 

Still got about 2grams of my favorite
Deathstar Og...

and some pork spare ribs...


----------



## Phoenixfyer (Jun 21, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> I grew a couple runs of autos a couple years ago just to see what the fuss was all about and I came to a similar conclusion. The potency was decent, but the flavor was not good and smell was average at best. My recommendation if you have quite a bit of it is to turn most of it into concentrates. Help bring the flavor out a bit and generally made it a better experience.


"happy" to hear I'm not the only one who thinks this...sure it gets me alright, but I dont enjoy smoking it, and if I have to chase it with ice cold anything to keep my throat from firing up then what's the point? I'm not in highschool anymore and this is two buys in a row that make me feel like im smoking shitbrick. I don't have too much of it but unfortunately it is all that is available to me... maybe I will look into making concentrates if this is all that will be around for a while. Great suggestion!


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 22, 2017)

Shitty day at work is about to be purged from the memory banks....


----------



## Johnei (Jun 23, 2017)

Kief mix from:
GodGreenCrack
TahoeOG
KatsuBubba
BananaFire
BruceBanner#3&#7
HolyGrailKush
KingLouieOG
BlackberryKush

Little sprinkle in the bong and game over. I start writing essays on here. LOL

No more herb, just this.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 24, 2017)

^
Been toking forever guys and Holy shit I'm not even kidding here, yesterday I took the tiniest hit of that kief, then stupid me took a another one, fuckin creeper it hit me so strong it was llike the first time I ever smoked that was the craziest shit ever I'm telling you. knock a horse on it's ass. That's all I wanna say. Last night was a TRiP.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2017)

Johnei said:


> ^
> Been toking forever guys and Holy shit I'm not even kidding here, yesterday I took the tiniest hit of that kief, then stupid me took a another one, fuckin creeper it hit me so strong it was llike the first time I ever smoked that was the craziest shit ever I'm telling you. knock a horse on it's ass. That's all I wanna say. Last night was a TRiP.


Kief can be quite strong, specially when you mix strains like that. For taste and stone I also like finger hash on the right, if you grow, try mixing that up when you trim. I keep a perpetual jar, add to it every harvest


----------



## Johnei (Jun 24, 2017)

*NICE!!*


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)

Ass Cheese this afternoon. That is Donkey Kong X Cindy's Blue Cheese, grown in my Spring crop. This morning it was Blue Shiva X Blue Shark, also from the Spring crop. Not sure what my after my customers leave smoke will be.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm going in for another kief hit right now. I hope I survive. LOL it's all I have, better than nothing I guess, I just wanted to keep it and grow it, but oh well.

Hey half way up this page that Deathstar, anybody else think that is some nasty moldy shit or are my eyes playing tricks on me and it's just purple hues. I see a bit of both. I beleive it's name lives up to the DEATH part in that pic up there. LOL


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Hey half way up this page that Deathstar, anybody else think that is some nasty moldy shit or are my eyes playing tricks on me and it's just purple hues. I see a bit of both. I beleive it's name lives up to the DEATH part in that pic up there. LOL


Hell if I was down to my last 2 grams of anything, it would likely look much worse than that.

But not to worry. Help on the way.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm lookin just like Jerry in that vid right now. Maybe I should get off my ass and shave get a haircut..lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I'm lookin just like Jerry in that vid right now. Maybe I should get off my ass and shave get a haircut..lol


I only grow a winter beard. The rest of the year I shave every Friday, if I need it or not. And I just cut my hair the day before the summer solstice. I try to get 3 months out of a haircut, but it's hard in the summertime. Damn hot and humid down here.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't know what this is, and I know it doesn't look too good, but it's SERIOUS strong sativa high, After a hit I don't want another, it's quick acting right away fucked up. I think this shit has some deep Haze in it or somethin, the colors/tones of it the way it looks, but that's a total guess. I didn't make it. It's got me writing fuckin 1000 word thesis shit.. oh maan. I'M SO FUCKED! I don't know what it is, but it's got a nice white ash clean smoke.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 29, 2017)

Maybe I'll find a seed. LOL
(I never use grinders anymore.)

High is so long lasting, smoked f'n hours ago, and I aint no light weight.
This shit fucks me up.


----------



## Altered State (Jun 30, 2017)

Currently vaporizing a Thai Haze X straight sativa laced with the first sample of freshly dried bubble hash powder

 

Its fucken me up like glue Im heading out for bike ride when I finish the bowl half way done now and Im seeing sideways haha


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

Is it normal that only when coming down off some shit, like hours after smokin, that you get uncontrollable urge to laugh out loud or I am just going insane I wonder. That shit I posted above.. when wearing off, I want to laugh in your face!


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## doraneanang (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello I do ship that stuff to Canada,


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 4, 2017)

amnesia


----------



## CoalaCat (Jul 5, 2017)

Green crack


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 6, 2017)

bubble kush autoflower outdoor grow from growerschoice


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 10, 2017)

maroccan hasj


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 10, 2017)

Been sober a few weeks now. I could so do with a smoke.


----------



## Altered State (Jul 10, 2017)

amsterdam-kush said:


> maroccan hasj
> 
> View attachment 3975557


looks more delicious then bakery goods ! Which is hard to do

Currently Vaporizing straight bubble hash powder , its flavorful yet stony haha


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 10, 2017)

Cindy's Blue Cheese this morning in the garden. Not sure what I will pull out of my stash bag here at work.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm just disappearing on a quarter.......

-win


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 17, 2017)

purple storm outdoor escobar seeds 

marrocan hasj


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 18, 2017)

Outdoor chem 91


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2017)

Some Blue Harley...

 
 

Cheers


----------



## acidtone (Jul 28, 2017)

This is called Starboy, I find it smells like shatter I get from phyto.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 31, 2017)

Skunk treat (accidental lol, skunk x dt ) from seed,9 weeks & purple crack (gdp x gc) from seed 8 weeks.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 5, 2017)

Some Lem Chem from the local dispensary...



Vaping some serious flavors and STONES in my (slightly modified) YoCan iShred dry herb vaporizer...


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 5, 2017)

And the other from the dispensary score: A little Blackwater ready for the oven...



...Wow! Very classic taste brings back memories lol... Great head stash!


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 9, 2017)

Bubble hash n'a bubble wax yes sir finally no more butanejust water and ice !
I dab that without chocking so pure yummy!!
 
7,5 g with 2 oz lower. Bud

Zoooooom


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 10, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> Bubble hash n'a bubble wax yes sir finally no more butanejust water and ice !
> I dab that without chocking so pure yummy!!


Bubble wax, huh? Call me intrigued... do you mean using a heat press to extract oil from your Ice Hash, then go from there? Please do enlighten me on this subject, I am just now dabbling into the vaping world again looking for a way to reduce my combustion intake, my Lungs need a rest after 35 years of it, lol.... I am a purist when it comes to concentrates, as well, and I feel bubblin' the hash is the way to go, also... and the two best hashes I have ever smoked, I made myself with ice water. Just a fact, not bragging.


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ice-wax-bubble-hash-with-matt-rize.367111/page-132#post-13714568

Nop ice and water and bubble bag budy little stir with the hoes and pump 
2 bucket


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply and the link... the process of making "Ice Wax" still eludes me. What is different from just extracting the hash?

Very cool stuff... never heard of it, just the ice hash...


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 10, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ice-wax-bubble-hash-with-matt-rize.367111/page-132#post-13714568
> 
> Nop ice and water and bubble bag budy little stir with the hoes and pump
> 2 bucket


OK, I checked out a little more on the link you gave and you are saying that you are just vaping the fresh Ice Hash without pressing it, and that is the "Ice Wax"... is that an accurate assessment?


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> OK, I checked out a little more on the link you gave and you are saying that you are just vaping the fresh Ice Hash without pressing it, and that is the "Ice Wax"... is that an accurate assessment?


Yes but i let it dry before and fullmelt just like wax but smooth


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 10, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> Yes but i let it dry before and fullmelt just like wax but smooth


OK the drying I understand, but you lose me when you say fullmelt. Not familiar with that... Never done any wax, myself, except some thrown together stuff I got couple years ago and I smoked it lol...I think the guy literally put paraffin in it, poor confused soul... I am just experimenting /comparing a dry herb vape pen, and a cheapo oil pen about to upgrade that. Would Def like to get an E-Nail, OR the Firefly 2, that thing is badass!


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 10, 2017)

Wait, by fullmelt, you mean gently melt it slowly, first, then heat to vaporize?


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 10, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> Wait, by fullmelt, you mean gently melt it slowly, first, then heat to vaporize?


I use my dabber with a torch to heat the ring then the wax go on the ring went his hot then it melt while i take that dab nd then more high then a big ass joint


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm not smoking anything! I've been out for almost two months and have a drug test next week! Getting a little edgy at times.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 10, 2017)

Started refilling my jar and took a dab... or three 



Cheers


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 11, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> I use my dabber with a torch to heat the ring then the wax go on the ring went his hot then it melt while i take that dab nd then more high then a big ass joint


Okay I think I got it now.... LOL thanks dude


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 11, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> I'm not smoking anything! I've been out for almost two months and have a drug test next week! Getting a little edgy at times.


I feel your pain I have been there my friend just hang in there.


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 14, 2017)

Sadly the last of only a gram of some Platinum Cookies. Subtle but distinct fruity pebbles smell that does not completely disappear behind the perfumey sweetness smoking brings out. Excellent daytime smoke or take an extra rip or two for bedtime. Excellent stuff.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 15, 2017)

Purple crack, finally hit 2 weeks in on the cure.
Taste is still heavily on the purple side, which is what i wanted


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 15, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Started refilling my jar and took a dab... or three
> 
> View attachment 3993112
> 
> Cheers


How much did you have to process to get that?


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> How much did you have to process to get that?


That was first pass on ~150g of popcorn/shake that was run through a chopper before running it through the screen, I'll run it again and get maybe 20% of that again but there was a little already in that jar. Return depends on strain but typically using 150u which (I think) is about 90 micron I'll expect to get about 9-10% return.


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 18, 2017)

A six second rip of this: Very unique flavor a chemical/sweet that closely resembles menthol mixed with the classic earthy, hash-like taste... very potent sativa oil... 

 


and a small steamroller bong hit of some very kind Lemon Skunk... or two : a nice, chem/lemon flavor to set it off with the Kush Berry oil pen. My god it smells soooo sweetly chemmy fresh from the grinder! Awsome smoke that packs a very heady yet energetic stone... and strong, potent, clean flavors on the exhale. A Fine haul from the dispensary this week, Just in time for Fishing the weekend... PEACE


----------



## GroErr (Sep 3, 2017)

Fireballs (Breeder's Boutique) keeper pheno, with a little finger hash from the trim 

 

Cheers


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 4, 2017)

Doc Holiday #1 from Greenpoint Seeds. It's a powerhouse.


----------



## NWnotill (Sep 10, 2017)

Death Star From North Coast Growers


----------



## NWnotill (Sep 10, 2017)

Kimbo Kush and Hells Fire


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 16, 2017)

Too early for smoking...oops something went wrong never used the app for pictures...


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 16, 2017)

Will try that again... There we go... Just been sipping on some coffee and this 818headband ... The Taste is phenomenal Raw I believe it was heat pressed it has the consistency of Laffy Taffy...


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 16, 2017)

A little concentrate concoction of my own ... A trial run using some serious RAW Durban Poison wax and mixing a couple drops of Sativa terpenes, then gently apply heat after putting that sticky glop in the oil glass coil... Turn ur lips numb it does! This'll hit you right between the eyes...


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 18, 2017)

I Rolled a JEFFERY, cuz...Who could be afraid of a Jeffery? Well OK, it ONLY has MJ in it, just mixed it all up, 1, 2, 3:

1.) Top: Fortune Cookies (Nice and Thick but not harsh, very tasty 2.) Left: Platinum (Kush/?/OG) (perfumey sweet)
3.) Right:This was something my "guy" could not remember by the time I got it LOL Probably Something in the Lemon Kush / Lem Chem strain niche...Very tasty and is fantastically Sweet/chemmy smelling from the grinder.. makes for a good balance to the whole sweetly potent mix...


----------



## BrewerT (Sep 20, 2017)

Sharp concord like sweet pungent grape. Oily, lip smacking goodness. Reminds me alot of TGA fruity strains with the potency turned all the way up!


----------



## NWnotill (Sep 20, 2017)

Purple Punch


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 20, 2017)

NWnotill said:


> Purple PunchView attachment 4013604


WOW! Nice job... your handywork? Color me a bit jealous, either way...


----------



## NWnotill (Sep 20, 2017)

Not my handywork I wish it was.


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 20, 2017)

White Widow. 

Stuff makes you deep think most of the time. I grew enough for 3 months. Guess I get to ponder life for a few. The next grow, I believe, I hope is blueberry. 80% indica won't do the inner life re-experience noise. 

Sativa for summer. Indica for winter...


----------



## Imaperson30 (Sep 20, 2017)

Strawberry sour diesel


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 20, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> White Widow.


...Very nice, just curious is it the original? The true original seeds moved with the breeder to Mr. Nice seeds and is NOW actually Black Widow... Chances are if you got another breeder's "version" it may be their own... Not saying it may not even be the same or better, just want informed on when I start a comparative grow to check some of them out : )


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 20, 2017)

Imaperson30 said:


> Strawberry sour diesel


Fresh.... just harvest? Sounds / looks great


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 20, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> ...Very nice, just curious is it the original? The true original seeds moved with the breeder to Mr. Nice seeds and is NOW actually Black Widow... Chances are if you got another breeder's "version" it may be their own... Not saying it may not even be the same or better, just want informed on when I start a comparative grow to check some of them out : )



A guy I was buying weed from. His family grew it. You could tell it was in a field somewhere...by the taste. I asked him if he could pass me some seeds. He gave me three strains. One he said was girl scout. Another bubblegum and a third as being "red". He was fairly stoned.

Stoner translation. White Widow, Blueberry, and the third is still a mystery. I seeded the blueberry. Now it's 3000k COBs on a 15hr day. 5 internodes tall at 8". 24 days old from seed.

Ill cold shock them soon. See if I can get the colors going.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> ...Very nice, just curious is it the original? The true original seeds moved with the breeder to Mr. Nice seeds and is NOW actually Black Widow... Chances are if you got another breeder's "version" it may be their own... Not saying it may not even be the same or better, just want informed on when I start a comparative grow to check some of them out : )


I grew this black widow and it was crap. Total crap. Just my 2c


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 22, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> A guy I was buying weed from. His family grew it. You could tell it was in a field somewhere...by the taste. I asked him if he could pass me some seeds. He gave me three strains. One he said was girl scout. Another bubblegum and a third as being "red". He was fairly stoned.
> 
> Stoner translation. White Widow, Blueberry, and the third is still a mystery. I seeded the blueberry. Now it's 3000k COBs on a 15hr day. 5 internodes tall at 8". 24 days old from seed.
> 
> Ill cold shock them soon. See if I can get the colors going.



WOW that sounds like a great find of some of the true originals.... Damn, would love to have some! Where u @? The Michigan Blueberry? And original WW? Lucky dog, lucky dog, you're a lucky dog....

Man I'm not sure if it was the true original skunk but would love to have what we used to get back in the day, but the only time I ever had it was back then... This stuff we got had NO taste or harshness but when you exhaled this stuff.....it was DEAD RANK smelling. Stinkiest stuff we ever got back then.


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 22, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I grew this black widow and it was crap. Total crap. Just my 2c


No, I totally get it, you hear the stories, and read the write-up's but it all boils down to if it ain't got it, it ain't got it... I remember the ONLY time I ever had WW and I paid way too much for the "Last" gram the guy had... AT rainbow Farm , the year they burned it down... first time I had ever went... it was like SouthCross said... all introspective and contemplative, and for me, anyway almost like a low grade lsd ish trippiness to it the fireworks held my rapt attention lol...


----------



## SouthCross (Sep 22, 2017)

WolfieLee said:


> WOW that sounds like a great find of some of the true originals.... Damn, would love to have some! Where u @? The Michigan Blueberry? And original WW? Lucky dog, lucky dog, you're a lucky dog....
> 
> Man I'm not sure if it was the true original skunk but would love to have what we used to get back in the day, but the only time I ever had it was back then... This stuff we got had NO taste or harshness but when you exhaled this stuff.....it was DEAD RANK smelling. Stinkiest stuff we ever got back then.


Not too many people will give you the cash crop seeds. Especially when you're buying the product. He did. Call it a slip. He gave me an easy $200 bucks in seeds. Growers ain't that common. Guess he thought I was joking(?). I'm curious about the seeds he called red. Not too many strains have red. I've researched the linkage but forgot the name. The current crop has lots of females. Bumper crop. So Ill have time to seed what he called red on the next grow.

The genetics this guy passed me....It's mine now.

Disclaimer. I'm in the state of Texas. I have not an idea what the cannabis is. Never heard of it or seen it. If it's a bottle of Jack Daniels in some shack bar....I'm on spot. Weed is evil....


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 24, 2017)

Wait on harvest so I had to go see a man about a tree.
Just burn a swisher of 3rd Dimension very mind numbing but to try out French Cookies zoom in check them THC % 20+ on everything


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2017)

Not smoking a lot, but 2 of these sift/coco oil caps will do me for 12-16 hours


----------



## Jollyrodger1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Sage n sour by THseeds.

Feels clear headed and uplifting and happy. Not much body high at first but it comes on later and you feel a relaxing happy. Pretty good feeling


----------



## NWnotill (Sep 27, 2017)

Gods Gift, very relaxing perfect all day or night time smoke


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 28, 2017)

Outdoor chem 91, giving me the finger lol...


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 28, 2017)

Won a ounce of this on Sunday TAHOE OG


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 28, 2017)

I never win anything I did this time but...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 28, 2017)

Kjudah420 said:


> I never win anything I did this time but...


Fuck lol, atleast you live in a state that gives away prizes like that. Score on that one


----------



## D-Jee (Sep 28, 2017)

Im smoking whatever I can hoover up from last night.... mixture of weird and wonderful!
Broke until Tomorrow >> PayDay << woohoo


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 29, 2017)

Some local outdoor G 18...


----------



## NWnotill (Sep 29, 2017)

Blackberry Kush


----------



## NWnotill (Sep 30, 2017)

Rudeboi OG - sticky icky

Kimbo Kush


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 30, 2017)

Larry OG


----------



## Likeadocta (Oct 3, 2017)

I got these nugz but with no name.
It has a strong lavender and chemical smell and a fruity taste, never smoked anything similar.

Which strains have la vender chemical smell, sativa hybrid buzz, and the buds has orange redish colofs


----------



## Kjudah420 (Oct 3, 2017)

Still blowing on the last 3 jars


----------



## NWnotill (Oct 8, 2017)

Wedding cake 

Bruce Banner


----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2017)

Some Columbian Gold with about 2 weeks cure and some finger hash from the final trim 

 

   

Cheers


----------



## DaNuggz (Oct 9, 2017)

Zillerz said:


> Smoking up some PINK KUSH!


That looks potent!


----------



## DaNuggz (Oct 9, 2017)

NWnotill said:


> Wedding cake View attachment 4023622
> 
> Bruce BannerView attachment 4023623


How's the Bruce Banner?


----------



## NWnotill (Oct 9, 2017)

Pretty loud, first time having it so i can't judge flavor too much but it is good. The wedding cake blows it away though.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 15, 2017)

G13 Haze Harvested August 2017


----------



## Litlcreaux (Oct 16, 2017)

Buddha's Sister


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Oct 16, 2017)

gr865 said:


> G13 Haze Harvested August 2017View attachment 4027355


nice I'm smoking the same thing topped with some purple kush hash I made

does yours have a super strawberry aroma to it?


----------



## gr865 (Oct 16, 2017)

I would say it has a rather fresh sweet fragrance, negative draw and a fruity exhale.
My breeder is Barneys Farm.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 17, 2017)

Some fresh, water cured *Texada Timewarp* here, waiting for the rest of my harvest to cure. One of my favorites, a yearly regular for me in the outdoor grow. Love a good Sativa! 

Love the sweet, piney aroma this strain takes on after water curing.


----------



## gr865 (Oct 17, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> Some fresh, water cured *Texada Timewarp* here, waiting for the rest of my harvest to cure. One of my favorites, a yearly regular for me in the outdoor grow. Love a good Sativa!
> 
> Love the sweet, piney aroma this strain takes on after water curing.


You water cure because you grow outdoors?
GR


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 17, 2017)

gr865 said:


> You water cure because you grow outdoors?
> GR


I air cure the majority of my harvest like most, just a few of my buds get water cured and there's really no reason for it besides having a bit of variety if you know what i mean. I like the aroma/flavor this particular strain produces when water cured. 

Cheers


----------



## HolyHerb (Oct 24, 2017)

Some Sunset Sherbet Sauce


----------



## SageFromZen (Oct 27, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> I air cure the majority of my harvest like most, just a few of my buds get water cured and there's really no reason for it besides having a bit of variety if you know what i mean. I like the aroma/flavor this particular strain produces when water cured.
> 
> Cheers


I whole-heartedly agree. My Brainwarp(which is the Texada Timewarp cut hit with Blueberry) turned out very piney. I grew Probiotic/Organic this year and air dried. Mine finished the 1st week of September and have had 5 weeks cure. Whence things make the turn in cure the Timewarp(and variations of) are a very fine smoke and experience.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 1, 2017)

Vaping Cannaorgannix Cannawhoopass Tangie (94%) mixed with Sour Diesel (92%) and some Ionic Trainwreck (78%) mixed with Sour Diesel (92%) and Ionic Bubba Kush (91%). Will smoke a nice Golden Goat/9 lb Hammer joint before dinner.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 1, 2017)

dutch treat, same pheno batch posted previously.


----------



## KillerIndica (Nov 3, 2017)

My recently harvested Kosher Kush. Good doG is this shit powerful.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 3, 2017)

GG


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 3, 2017)

KillerIndica said:


> My recently harvested Kosher Kush. Good doG is this shit powerful.


Final trimming a lil bit of kosher for a patient now as I smoke on GG


----------



## KillerIndica (Nov 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Final trimming a lil bit of kosher for a patient now as I smoke on GG
> View attachment 4037330


Mine is darker green than that. Maybe overexposure in the camera.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 3, 2017)

Blueberry Sour Diesel vape oil. A nice golden goat joint. Today was a good day


----------



## macsnax (Nov 3, 2017)

Motor breath flower, lucky charms flower, straw-nana wax, and Cinderella 99 wax. I figure in a couple hours simple should be difficult.


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 4, 2017)

Waking and baking on some fine ass GG qwiso that Cat whipped up. 

Sweet shattery goodness!!


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 4, 2017)

Locomotion
Pak
Huckleberry


----------



## morgwar (Nov 4, 2017)

Dynamite diesel this morning , a little ak47 for lunch and ending the day with hells og and a few shots of sailor jerry's


----------



## GroErr (Nov 5, 2017)

A little sift celebrating a re-fill of the sift jar, about 10 strains mixed in there 

 

Cheers


----------



## HolyHerb (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue Sherbet


----------



## macsnax (Nov 5, 2017)

GroErr said:


> A little sift celebrating a re-fill of the sift jar, about 10 strains mixed in there
> 
> View attachment 4038355
> 
> Cheers


There's a bit of goodness!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2017)

macsnax said:


> There's a bit of goodness!


Cheers, that's my medicine jar there, 95%+ goes into making these. I made the mistake of taking a few puffs of the sift, then capping these meds below yesterday. Whenever I cap them there's some left in the bottom off the bowl and a little spillage when filling the caps (which of course is never wasted!). By 9:30 pm I was out like a light - lol


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 6, 2017)

I smoked a mix of what was on tray first thing this morning then green crack for lunch just got done with some super silver haze for 420 leaning towards platinum girl scout cookies and some san fran valley kush to finish off the day CHEERS LITE IT DONT HIDE IT


----------



## macsnax (Nov 6, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers, that's my medicine jar there, 95%+ goes into making these. I made the mistake of taking a few puffs of the sift, then capping these meds below yesterday. Whenever I cap them there's some left in the bottom off the bowl and a little spillage when filling the caps (which of course is never wasted!). By 9:30 pm I was out like a light - lol
> 
> View attachment 4038877


Very nice, I've been thinking about making some capsules lately as well.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 6, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Very nice, I've been thinking about making some capsules lately as well.


They're great, specially when you mix up a bunch of strains in the sift, you get such a wide range of cannabinoids in them. Mix with a pipe or vape and you're off to the races


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

Ass Cheese {Donkey Kong X Cindy's Blue Cheese} and Poly Shunk 1.25 {Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk} for the evening safety meeting. Had a couple of one hitters of Blue Shiva X Blue Shark earlier in the day.

Also had a brownie, but that is another question I guess.


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 7, 2017)

Little OG Kush going on


----------



## nukinfuts (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 8, 2017)

Skywalker OG. Love the name and its a really good head high too


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 8, 2017)

Had a tray mix early, Berry White for lunch and who knows for the rest of the day


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 8, 2017)

Blueberry Trainwreck vape now, had a dab of 9lb hammer with breakfast. Today will be a good day.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 12, 2017)

Vader og, i like it..


----------



## dunnyluv (Nov 12, 2017)

Idyllic Farms: Wi-Fi OG


----------



## nukinfuts (Nov 12, 2017)

This is what I'm smoking


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 12, 2017)

Local strain (Bill Murray) 75p/cent X GSC 25p/cent... Tasty, tasty crumble... Cross ur eyes and sneeze ur brains out LOL


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 12, 2017)

Oops here's the pic... Not used to mobile yet lol


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 12, 2017)

too larry said:


> Ass Cheese {Donkey Kong X Cindy's Blue Cheese} and Poly Shunk 1.25 {Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk} for the evening safety meeting. Had a couple of one hitters of Blue Shiva X Blue Shark earlier in the day.
> 
> Also had a brownie, but that is another question I guess.


...HUhh, huhaha... He said Ass Cheese...hahahuhha... guess it was the brownie...


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 12, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> I air cure the majority of my harvest like most, just a few of my buds get water cured and there's really no reason for it besides having a bit of variety if you know what i mean. I like the aroma/flavor this particular strain produces when water cured.
> 
> Cheers


That looks like some mighty tasty timewarp. Please pardon the ignorance, but, wtf is water - cured?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 12, 2017)

Canna Organix Lime Dream vape. A nice golden goat joint after dinner.


----------



## WolfieLee (Nov 12, 2017)

Bottom of the jar : ( the last of the local outdoor stuff. I am pretty sure that it's GSC, but he said G18 which I have not heard of before... either way still very nice, kind bud for the price, and tasty, though the smell is a bit "Grassy" even after the couple month's it's spent in the jar... and a nice little bonus to add to my collection ... looks like twelve seeds in all from what I had from the guy... the seeds ARE legit, he deliberately pollinated one branch and this was the early harvest because of the pollination, we all found strays hear and there. Great way to start my med grow plenty of GSC seeds to find a Kind MAMA (or G18...? I don't really think so)... Soon as I get moved and get the card; should be growing by Christmas


----------



## morgwar (Nov 12, 2017)

Copper chem all day long. 
Window cleaner flavored hardcandy and kerosene lol.


----------



## bcstealthgrow (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## nukinfuts (Nov 13, 2017)

Vaping on some distallite.


----------



## HolyHerb (Nov 14, 2017)

Bayou Sunset
 
Blue Grapes
 


Im usually a Dabber but i had to pick up some of this from a local grower/Breeder


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 15, 2017)

@HolyHerb is that Bayou Sunset from Relentess genetics? I have been teetering on ordering a few packs of those.


----------



## HolyHerb (Nov 15, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> @HolyHerb is that Bayou Sunset from Relentess genetics? I have been teetering on ordering a few packs of those.


Tbh i dont know. The next time i see him ill ask


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 16, 2017)

GG4


----------



## Scarce26 (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't smoke at all. I've learned a lesson when my Dad died due to cigarette smoking. I'm here to help a close friend.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Nov 18, 2017)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


Im hittin up some bubba and kosher Kush and some GG#4 w/sativa oil. Such a good mixture because of their earthy and fruity tastes then the piney nuttiness from the oil kills it. Praise the LORD for this flame. --Jack


----------



## luckybleu (Nov 18, 2017)

Bubbashine said:


> Pineapple Chuck


Barney's Farm?


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Nov 18, 2017)

luckybleu said:


> Barney's Farm?


Not sure, a good friend of mine. I'd have to ask.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 18, 2017)

A dab of CannOrganix Canna Whupass and a puff of Chem cookies.


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 24, 2017)

San Fran Valley Kush, OG Kush, Green Crack, Barry White, GC 9, PGSC, just a few


----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 24, 2017)

Papaya


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 24, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> PapayaView attachment 4047754


How do you like it? Ive tried a random papaya pheno grown by a friend and it had a interesting taste that I've never had before.


----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 24, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> How do you like it? Ive tried a random papaya pheno grown by a friend and it had a interesting taste that I've never had before.


I love it. It was a joy to grow and the flowers are potent as hell. The pheno i ended up with has a very uniqur dried cedar taste/smell in addition to the fruity smell it is known for. I wonder if its the same pheno you had.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 24, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> I love it. It was a joy to grow and the flowers are potent as hell. The pheno i ended up with has a very uniqur dried cedar taste/smell in addition to the fruity smell it is known for. I wonder if its the same pheno you had.


I have a papaya tree so i know what it taste like & it did have a bit of papaya flavor along with some baby vomit/sweet vanilla ect. It was stronger in the sweet vanilla side but that little hint of papaya kind of made it taste like nothing I've ever tried.


----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 24, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I have a papaya tree so i know what it taste like & it did have a bit of papaya flavor along with some baby vomit/sweet vanilla ect. It was stronger in the sweet vanilla side but that little hint of papaya kind of made it taste like nothing I've ever tried.


It is definitely a unique, under appreciated strain. I will definitely be running it again. My ultimate goal is to cross it with a C99 father.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 25, 2017)

Doc Holiday #2.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2017)

WW x BB


----------



## Prairie fire (Nov 25, 2017)

Jawa Pie by Ocean Grown genetics and Tangerine Power #5 by Sincity seeds all grown by myself!


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Nov 26, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Alaskan Thunderfuck 30% thc
> 
> View attachment 3546366


Is that Medreleafs Alaska? Did you ever get seeds in yours? 
I got seeds in mine (not complaining as thats what i grow now) 
Sorry to bump a year old smoke report.
Cheers
CCG


----------



## New Age United (Nov 27, 2017)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> Is that Medreleafs Alaska? Did you ever get seeds in yours?
> I got seeds in mine (not complaining as thats what i grow now)
> Sorry to bump a year old smoke report.
> Cheers
> CCG


Yes it was actually. I'm just gonna warn you I did have an issue with growing the seeds found in medreleaf. I never found any seeds in Alaska but did in a few other strains and grew them and all the plants took off just fine but then developed a weird growth pattern near the end of veg. All of the new growth was coming out crinkled and deformed. Now I attributed this to poor genetics but it could have been an environmental issue bc it started just after we moved them from my house to my buddies house. We ended up putting them outdoors and they did produce bud but not nearly as much as they should have. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Nov 27, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Yes it was actually. I'm just gonna warn you I did have an issue with growing the seeds found in medreleaf. I never found any seeds in Alaska but did in a few other strains and grew them and all the plants took off just fine but then developed a weird growth pattern near the end of veg. All of the new growth was coming out crinkled and deformed. Now I attributed this to poor genetics but it could have been an environmental issue bc it started just after we moved them from my house to my buddies house. We ended up putting them outdoors and they did produce bud but not nearly as much as they should have. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


My friends grew the Cerebri from seeds and the first crop looked like popcorn is the best words to describe. Then the next crop from the clones where fine.
I had no problems with the Alaska, in fact mine is stronger than the original. I think it's because of hand trimming keeping all the crystal on. 
Here was my first try at growing Alaska 
 
This is my current Alaska on day 28


Cheers
CCG


----------



## New Age United (Nov 27, 2017)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> My friends grew the Cerebri from seeds and the first crop looked like popcorn is the best words to describe. Then the next crop from the clones where fine.
> I had no problems with the Alaska, in fact mine is stronger than the original. I think it's because of hand trimming keeping all the crystal on.
> Here was my first try at growing Alaska
> View attachment 4049304 View attachment 4049312
> ...


Wow that's amazing those plants look deadly


----------



## dunnyluv (Nov 29, 2017)

Idyllic Farms Dosi Do


----------



## themasterblaster (Nov 30, 2017)

My Homegrown Dinafem OG Kush


----------



## macsnax (Nov 30, 2017)

themasterblaster said:


> My Homegrown Dinafem OG Kush


How's the smoke?


----------



## themasterblaster (Dec 1, 2017)

macsnax said:


> How's the smoke?


Macsnax, 
The smoke is great. 7.5-8/10. Indica dominant melts away stress and makes me very relaxed.

Also to top that off the genetics are great, the plant
is pretty damn hard to stress out, and grows like mad crazy. I hope to try more from Dinafem
soon. At the moment I have 5 more of the bad boys getting started to flower.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 3, 2017)

Today I got my first vaporizer!! AK-47x White Widow and g-13/Skunk from Shanti. S-1 Purple Urkle and Branded Purple from CSI. The vape uses more weed. I went through about a 1/8 of herb.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2017)

1984 exodus cheese, still needs more curing, but my daily smoke weed is only coming on Monday if all works out.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 3, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Today I got my first vaporizer!! AK-47x White Widow and g-13/Skunk from Shanti. S-1 Purple Urkle and Branded Purple from CSI. The vape uses more weed. I went through about a 1/8 of herb.


Should use less. What kind of vape?


----------



## themasterblaster (Dec 3, 2017)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Today I got my first vaporizer!! AK-47x White Widow and g-13/Skunk from Shanti. S-1 Purple Urkle and Branded Purple from CSI. The vape uses more weed. I went through about a 1/8 of herb.





rocknratm said:


> Should use less. What kind of vape?


My thoughts exactly, I have an Arizer Extreme Q, and I use significantly less weed than when I smoked.

I use around 0.3g on average per day using my Arizer, and the DDavemod kit.

Also for handhelds, I have an X-Max V2-Pro which has a 0.3g chamber. I run that shit through 3 times
before switching it out (increasing the temperature as I go along).

Play with it for a while, when I first started vaping I didn't feel like I was getting anything out of it because
I only smoked joints before. More is not always better. Also, it's worth noting that the high you get is different with
vaping depending on the temperature the herb is being vaped at.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 3, 2017)

Im set at 190 celsius. Mine has a oven which holds enough for a fat J after i pack it down. Herbalstick is what i have.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2017)

Dunno hey, I'm not even a fan of bongs. Just roll me a nice joint with the thinnest hemp paper you can find.


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 4, 2017)

San Fran Valley OG and it's FIRE


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 4, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> San Fran Valley OG and it's FIRE


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 4, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> pics or it didnt happen


pics coming of all my strains now lol


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 4, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> pics or it didnt happen


ck post out of my smoke bags


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 4, 2017)

AK 47 fire

San Fran Valley OG fire


OG Kush Fire


Pineapple Kush Fire and very tasty 


Jack Herer Fire


Super Silver Haze Fire


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 4, 2017)

Berry White Fire


Super Glue Fire


Gorilla Glue # 9


Platinum Girl Scout Cookies Fire (last of small buds)


Green Crack Fire (last of)


Black Tuna Fire


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 4, 2017)

@rocknratm that's all I have at the moment


----------



## macsnax (Dec 4, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> @rocknratm that's all I have at the moment


Always nice to have choices. I was told san fran was a pheno of og kush, is that correct?


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 4, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Always nice to have choices. I was told san fran was a pheno of og kush, is that correct?


I guess just what my guy had lol they're similar in smell the OG had bigger nugs and little denser to me the San Fran is a tad better I had to get a 2nd zip b4 gone LOL. it is nice and never get burned out on one and I ALWAYS LIKE TO MIX EM LOL


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2017)

Peterson2698 said:


> There are many options!! you can watch movies with multiple subtitles at MOVIESONLINE.AC


Fuck outta here peterson


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 5, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Fuck outta here peterson


Always a hater in the crowd


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> @rocknratm that's all I have at the moment


Well played sir!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 7, 2017)

Some Trainwreck and some Cannaorgannix Key lime Dream both with some Sour Diesel clear distillate added for even more flavor.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

Purple animal kush

 


locomotion


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

Sour tangie mendo dawg

 

Rare darkness (pulled abit early a friend said he preferred it that way, so it didnt purple)


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

Kushphoric 1



double tangie banana


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

galactic glue 1

 


galactic glue 3


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

black dog

 


hucks dawg 1


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 7, 2017)

@rocknratm all those look AWESONE can just about smell them from here lol


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

discohuck 1

 


discohuck 4


----------



## macsnax (Dec 7, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> discohuck 1
> 
> View attachment 4054767
> 
> ...


Damn dude, you've been busy


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 7, 2017)

Smoking a bowl of mixed layered with keef 3 tokes and had to set it down for a sec LOL


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> @rocknratm all those look AWESONE can just about smell them from here lol


Thanks bro. 


macsnax said:


> Damn dude, you've been busy


Yes i have. Trimming is quite a chore but a labor of love!
Some of my own chucks are decent but not keepers. I was expecting the best of both parents without a pheno hunt...lol. Shouldnt have known better. Oh well have nine new strains in veg three seeds each!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 7, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Yes i have. Trimming is quite a chore but a labor of love!
> Some of my own chucks are decent but not keepers. I was expecting the best of both parents without a pheno hunt...lol. Shouldnt have known better. Oh well have nine new strains in veg three seeds each!


Nice buds, you must be high as shit smoking all that in one go 

The most fun with DIY crosses is the endless hunting potential


----------



## John Levy (Dec 8, 2017)

Smoking *Gorilla Glue Weed today*


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 8, 2017)

Tangie Sour Diesel now. A nice 9 lb hammer joint while I go hiking later today.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 8, 2017)

Some DP Strawberry Cough indica dominant while waiting for my TGA 9lb Hammer to ripen enough to harvest.


Munching on some home made pizza and cheesecake
 

Small nug of the 9lb Hammer
 
And TGA querkle
 

I also have original bubblegum which smells amazing and Chemdog #4.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Dec 8, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Tangie Sour Diesel now.View attachment 4055012 A nice 9 lb hammer joint while I go hiking later today.


how's that 9lb? I have some just about ready to harvest along with original bubblegum and Chemdog #4


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 8, 2017)

Grow Goddess said:


> how's that 9lb? I have some just about ready to harvest along with original bubblegum and Chemdog #4


Very much enjoy it. I grew a 10ft beast outdoors last year. I am thinking of finding another good female and do some pollen chucking with a few Greenpoint (stardawg) crosses, possibly a Citrus Farmer too.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 8, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Very much enjoy it. I grew a 10ft beast outdoors last year. I am thinking of finding another good female and do some pollen chucking with a few Greenpoint (stardawg) crosses, possibly a Citrus Farmer too.


Any stability issues? I had a couple females awhile back. Amazing terps. Both hermed bad on the first run from seed. Looking back i should have tried a couple more runs...


----------



## CobGrower (Dec 8, 2017)

So many choices, but I favor Tangie.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sour Diesel 91.5% thc 4.1% cbd=95.6 of goodness. Will be mixing with some Ionic Trainwreck and some Canna Organix Key lime Dream. After I take a nice dab of pure SD.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 9, 2017)

on some S1 Purple Urkle nice hi


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 10, 2017)

ogk s1 from seed, not mine but its fire imo.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 10, 2017)

CobGrower said:


> So many choices, but I favor Tangie.


Nice.. Id hunt the FP & chems first lmao

*haha mybad, i thought they were seeds. Looks like somebody's had a nice night.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 10, 2017)

Branded Purple from CSI. Purple Urkle X Chemdog 4. Pleasurable smoke


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 10, 2017)

AK 47 OOPS WRONG 1 THATS BLACK TUNA SSTONED AGAIN


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 10, 2017)

HERE WE GO AK 47


----------



## CobGrower (Dec 10, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Nice.. Id hunt the FP & chems first lmao
> 
> *haha mybad, i thought they were seeds. Looks like somebody's had a nice night.


Lol, my seed vault is much bigger than my rosin stash. The pic was a nights haul from a local sesh last weekend. Cost me $200 for everything pictured, I think it was 23g total.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 11, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> HERE WE GO AK 47View attachment 4056346


What breeder and whats your overall take on ak47?
I have a couple buddies who want me to grow it for old times sake. Whats your take on it? Looks pretty good.
I assumed it was more of an old school amsterdam strain that wouldnt compete with todays gear...


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 11, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> What breeder and whats your overall take on ak47?
> I have a couple buddies who want me to grow it for old times sake. Whats your take on it? Looks pretty good.
> I assumed it was more of an old school amsterdam strain that wouldnt compete with todays gear...


Couldn't tell you about grow yet have some auto beans tho was some of the last purchase that I made and hope it's my last one I have to buy now that I'm growing my own LOL


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 11, 2017)

Killer Grape
 
Banana Split
 
Jet Fuel OG
 
Terp Smoothie
 
Blueberry Split
 
Midnight Cookies
 


Sorry for the lighting all fire strains grown and processed by my good friends at NoTownFarms


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 11, 2017)

HolyHerb said:


> Killer Grape
> View attachment 4056711
> Banana Split
> View attachment 4056712
> ...


 Now that's BEAUTIFUL little Dab a do ya


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 11, 2017)

Dabber68 said:


> Now that's BEAUTIFUL little Dab a do ya


Haha yes sir! But a second dab couldnt hurt!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

Today has been Branded Purple from CSI. Purple Urkle X Chem Dog #4. Organically grown under a 400 watt HPS. Yesterday was Dank Zappa from Bodhi. Tomorrow some AK-47 X White Widow from Greenhouse when Shantibaba was there.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 16, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Tangie Sour Diesel now.View attachment 4055012 A nice 9 lb hammer joint while I go hiking later today.


is that peanut butter and garlic waffles? YUM


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2017)

Some Northern lights mixed in 1/2 and 1/2 with Strawberry Amnesia.

Pic is of the Northern Lights.


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 17, 2017)

Some THC-A Crystals


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 17, 2017)

Some Sour Diesel Sauce shining in the sunlight! Can you see the diamonds swimming in there?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 17, 2017)

Dutch treat, straight lemons & gas lol


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 18, 2017)

Cherry Marmalade


----------



## Irrelevanttwat (Dec 18, 2017)

My own strain. This is a VERY rare landrace Sativa strain (from a tiny Island in the Pacific ocean) x Super Skunk x G13HP. Looks and smokes a lot like Blue Dream, smells/tastes of lemons and cookie dough with a hint of hash. I need +1 like to upload the images lols.


----------



## Irrelevanttwat (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 18, 2017)

Irrelevanttwat said:


> My own strain. This is a VERY rare landrace Sativa strain (from a tiny Island in the Pacific ocean) x Super Skunk x G13HP. Looks and smokes a lot like Blue Dream, smells/tastes of lemons and cookie dough with a hint of hash. I need +1 like to upload the images lols.


There's your like!
*sent from a tiny island in the pacific ocean


----------



## Irrelevanttwat (Dec 18, 2017)

3 different strains of my own creation including an auto.


----------



## Irrelevanttwat (Dec 18, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> There's your like!
> *sent from a tiny island in the pacific ocean


Nice one. Images up. Cruise ship looks big hey... Hahaha!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 19, 2017)

S1 purple urkle. Smells like ruby red grapefruit.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 22, 2017)

First is Ghost train haze, second is rhubarb kush and third is godkush


----------



## WolfieLee (Dec 22, 2017)

Skywalker... My first taste and I am a fan!


And picked this up cuz of a deal that went wrong the guy actually made up for it with 1/4 gm of this supposedly $90 gm. sauce with a six pack of 100mg candies and some distilate which IS potent but personally I don't like the taste is nasty... it filled up my Yo-Can Hive oil res. tip I will save it for "hard times dope" lol...

THIS STUFF ROCKS, btw... mouthwateringly tasty SMOOTH as silk, and a stellar uplifting high... that creeps for a few hours. Fantastic


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 22, 2017)

w/flash
locomotion

without


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 23, 2017)

Super lemon haze


----------



## Fubard (Dec 25, 2017)

Got me some Critical, I'm feeling nice and relaxed. Don't have a macro camera so can't show you what I saw under the cheap little 60x scope I have. That will change soon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2017)

EVERYTHING!
It's Xmas, so i got into the stash, there's White Widow, WWxBB, Triad x SD, Snake Venom, and homemade QWISO and Dry Ice Hash.
Know I'm gonna have a merry Xmas


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 26, 2017)

Ionic Blue Dream and Jack Herrer


----------



## BLVDog (Dec 26, 2017)

rawtton


----------



## BLVDog (Dec 26, 2017)

ghost train haze


----------



## TrumpOG (Dec 28, 2017)

some good old Jack H. Never gets old


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mr. Nice and it's very NICE


----------



## TrumpOG (Dec 30, 2017)

Even straight full term Mr Nice, is mighty nice. Finishes out late summer. Among some of the finest outdoor/indoor/greenhouse/dep doesn't matter


----------



## FPKTX (Jan 3, 2018)

Purple punch


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 4, 2018)

Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## FPKTX (Jan 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai
> 
> View attachment 4067924 View attachment 4067925


Damn.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 4, 2018)

FPKTX said:


> Damn.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 4, 2018)

Dutch Treat vape.


----------



## Irrelevanttwat (Jan 4, 2018)

Another of my Sativa dominant strains. Azif is this bad girls name. Grown by SSS (SouthernStarSeeds) who have some utter fire genetics, highly recommend. Highly disease resistant. 

Going to be vapeing some of my stash of this today... got the flu, this won't cure me but it will make me feel a hell of a lot better.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai
> 
> View attachment 4067924 View attachment 4067925


Sounds killer, man. Is this your cross? What's the flavor like?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

biodiesel x sour dubb 60 day tester nug. Nice, clean daytime buzz, but hoping for a little different effect when the rest of her comes down at 75 or so.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 5, 2018)

Soup Dragon is my mix of 9lb hammer, Jesus og, tangerine power and golden goat. My trusty silicone dab rig.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 5, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Soup Dragon is my mix of 9lb hammer, Jesus og, tangerine power and golden goat. My trusty silicone dab rig.View attachment 4068572


ok so this might make me sound dumb, which I am at times so that's ok...
does anyone else struggle getting the nail hot enough to where it stays hot for more than a couple seconds? 
I think I have a middle of the line titanium one if that matters. 
That plus the fact that my tolerance skyrockets are my only complaints about dabs.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 5, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> ok so this might make me sound dumb, which I am at times so that's ok...
> does anyone else struggle getting the nail hot enough to where it stays hot for more than a couple seconds?
> I think I have a middle of the line titanium one if that matters.
> That plus the fact that my tolerance skyrockets are my only complaints about dabs.


I use a full on torch. My glass stays hotter longer. My silicone long enough for me to rip on it.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sour Apple Jack Herrer vape and a few dabs.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 8, 2018)

Some bottom branch premature PeakseedsBC Skunkberry


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 8, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Sounds killer, man. Is this your cross? What's the flavor like?


Sorry I missed this question. It’s a CH9 Seeds strain. And this one tastes like berries and earth. Maybe a little peppery in the background. Definitely leaning toward the old White Widow but with a trippy Thai background kind of.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, MMG! I had a god's blue diesel that was berry and full on pepper. I was surprised how enjoyable those two flavors were together. 
 "bubblegumchem"(not mine)
seriously potent mids!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum from GPS.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ionic vape Tangie.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 19, 2018)

Pulled a test bud off the home-grown Autobomb that wasn't quite a success thanks to a lack of light (first LED panel was not a success, but I can use it for supplemental lighting or something), small popcorn buds but the potency is there, rolled it into a joint after giving it a quick dry in the vaporiser at 420°F (yeah, I know, not as good as proper drying and curing but this was a test smoke) and I have a nice relaxed buzz going just now...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 19, 2018)

Some Tangie and Blue Sour Diesel vape. A couple 9lb hammer joints later tonight.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 19, 2018)

Clearwater Kush. The flavor is wonderful, fruity pebbles, limey, spicey, and just a hint of death.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 25, 2018)

Juicy Fruit


----------



## 907guy (Jan 27, 2018)

Purple Cactus


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

^^^ nice brother


----------



## dnt420 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jan 31, 2018)

dnt420 said:


> View attachment 4082319


That good that you forgot to mention what it is?


----------



## dnt420 (Feb 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That good that you forgot to mention what it is?


I didn't forget, I don't know what the strain is, it's a bag seed


----------



## Andrewk420 (Feb 2, 2018)

Unknown strain grown indoors in Missouri. Dude must have one clone going, because he's always ready to go but it is always this exact bud.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2018)

Clearwater Kush.


----------



## HolyHerb (Feb 19, 2018)

Blueberry Skunk Sugar


----------



## Fubard (Feb 21, 2018)

Waiting on a delivery of Silver Haze, should see it in an hour or two.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 23, 2018)

Smoking my first sample of White Rhino X mazar tonight (if it dries by then) no idea what to expect, big fan of White Rhino though, so hoping for good..!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 23, 2018)

I was about to chop some of this Northern Lights which is why I took the pic but I ended up smoking some Strawberry Amnesia.
Really recommend SA for anyone looking for a more laid back Sativa type high..


----------



## WolfieLee (Feb 24, 2018)

First Dispensary visit...

1 Claw Durban poison cartridge (v. sweet & a bit of a creeper)
1g Jack Herer nug sweet, Earthy
1g GG4 nug as of yet un smoked
2g (2nd one free 4 first visit) Sunshine #4 nug @ 22.1% thc and $20/g. Smell will gag a maggot! Taste is acrid mellowed with Chem, sweet undertones and this overtook the bit of LSD I vaped! just superb.
.5g Lemon GMO crumble
.5g LSD meddie Eddie sugar/?/crumble My first time on that strain, a tiny and a small dab b-4 the Jack and sunshine hits... just sweetly sativa and will do no strain mixing next time I hit that in the banger..
everything beginning to wrap around the head...


----------



## macsnax (Feb 24, 2018)

Bruce banner flower and spec ops shatter. Spec ops is something special, if you guys ever have a chance to grow it or smoke it don't pass it up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2018)

snake venom buds and hash....its tasty


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> snake venom buds and hash....its tastyView attachment 4096251


Nice license, next time you get pulled over hand it to the cop.


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 27, 2018)

Mendo Breath diamond dabs


----------



## macsnax (Feb 27, 2018)

JealousGreen said:


> Mendo Breath diamond dabs View attachment 4097393


That little jar should keep you high for a while.


----------



## Party P (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That little jar should keep you high for a while.


Just over an ounce of THCA diamonds in that jar.. should last a minute or two.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 3, 2018)

Strawberry Amnesia again today.


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 3, 2018)

GSC


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

WOnt even bother taking pic of the regis swag i got, I dont mind good regis, but on top of sucking I sieved it all and smoking the left over now......
At least the hash was good... Let me see if I can find the pic lol

TIme to treat myself to some killah fire next time lol just hard to find strains I like, im picky and tired of all the friggen sour going around now

PS: Found a pic, Got that from almost an oz of regis swag usin a dodo box, not bad at all considering the source, shook was done pretty intensely for 5 min and could have been cooked better for that darknes so its blonde but not too light either due to time shaking. Got a new oven that sucks and not working same way as last place. Hash...... Its a science making it...


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 18, 2018)

I breed tight dojo and dossido x crypt keeper


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 19, 2018)

Sherbert
 
Strawberry Sherbert
 
Golden Strawberry
 
Mickey OG
 
Zombie
 
Clementine


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 19, 2018)

HolyHerb said:


> Sherbert
> View attachment 4108497
> Strawberry Sherbert
> View attachment 4108501
> ...


I'm on my way.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2018)

HolyHerb said:


> Sherbert
> View attachment 4108497
> Strawberry Sherbert
> View attachment 4108501
> ...


Damn


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks like some gooey killah crumble


----------



## dnt420 (Mar 20, 2018)

White widow, early cut


----------



## purehemp (Mar 21, 2018)

Cheers from Brazil.
=/ Till the next harvest it is what I can afford =/


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2018)

purehemp said:


> Cheers from Brazil.
> =/ Till the next harvest it is what I can afford =/
> 
> View attachment 4109861


I hope harvest is soon.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 22, 2018)

Barneys Farm LSD Pheno #5 (1.25 grams), Dried 4 plus days, Cured/Burped for 2 weeks, been in quart jars curing since 1/28 and the fragrance is just wonderful, great taste and superior high.
When they where harvested.



After two months in jars.



Took a clone from this plant 33 days into flower and Monster Cropping it at present. About to journal this grow.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Mar 22, 2018)

purehemp said:


> Cheers from Brazil.
> =/ Till the next harvest it is what I can afford =/


Packed as tight and the ol' 15 oz, SA Mini Bricks of the 70's only flatter. Packed so tight there would be no good seeds from them, all broke up. And we use to get all kinds of shit in them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Packed as tight and the ol' 15 oz, SA Mini Bricks of the 70's only flatter. Packed so tight there would be no good seeds from them, all broke up. And we use to get all kinds of shit in them.


bugs, hair, twine, leaves...not weed leaves, like oak or w/e, one time a whole tarantula, pressed flatter than a peeking duck....and it all smelled the same....like crushed seeds and pepper


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bugs, hair, twine, leaves...not weed leaves, like oak or w/e, one time a whole tarantula, pressed flatter than a peeking duck....and it all smelled the same....like crushed seeds and pepper



Ok. I have seen a lot of shit. But you win the sickest brick weed award!

Lol


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bugs, hair, twine, leaves...not weed leaves, like oak or w/e, one time a whole tarantula, pressed flatter than a peeking duck....and it all smelled the same....like crushed seeds and pepper


??? Im glad i never ran across anything in my brick weed days. At least that i noticed...


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 22, 2018)

Idk if anyone has posted saying this cause i went straight ti the last page.. But i use to get brick weed a long time ago from an old friend.. And i use to ALWAYS find what looked to be copper wire... I thought it mighta been wires from tires but it wasnt... I mean this shit was in every bag i got... Sometimes super small.. Sometimes long.. Not enough to change weight.. But it was strange... And yes.. Iv found some crazy ass shit in brick... Outa a 5 lb bag of brick i bought in N.C. ..the dude just broke off the brick, weighed it, tossed it in a Walmart bag.. But i found a fucking needle cap that somehow eluded our eyes.. I was fucking sick... Iv def found some critters too lol... Smashed roach lookin things.. Tater bug lookin things... Fuck it.. A lil protein in my white owl lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

that is weird....it sort of rings a bell, i think one summer around 81 or 82 we got several bags with little copper wires, never could figure out wtf was up with that. i thought they must have come from whatever they hid it in to get it in the country, but i never figured out what the hell it was


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is weird....it sort of rings a bell, i think one summer around 81 or 82 we got several bags with little copper wires, never could figure out wtf was up with that. i thought they must have come from whatever they hid it in to get it in the country, but i never figured out what the hell it was


Right.. That was why i thought of the tires.. Then i thought maybe thry were selling like 100s of lbs.. Which they were.. At a time.. So maybe they or some cheap ass.. Just spread it out kinda and tossed the wiredls in it to add weight.. I mean a lil here and there might add up.. But that seems highly unlikely... I actually found thr first one when i packed a bowl and the wire wqs in the cash... It was really small abd flexible.. I dint feel that particular wire wheblb i broke it up


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 22, 2018)

I also got really fd up and my extreme paranoia kicked in.. I was actually making a joke.. Then my friends thought it made sense... They were also highly fd up lol..but u said maybe the feds put them in there to track the weed when thry raid the places they sre supplying it to somehow... It was a joke but they almost made me think i was right... Jesus drugs are bad lol


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 22, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Idk if anyone has posted saying this cause i went straight ti the last page.. But i use to get brick weed a long time ago from an old friend.. And i use to ALWAYS find what looked to be copper wire... I thought it mighta been wires from tires but it wasnt... I mean this shit was in every bag i got... Sometimes super small.. Sometimes long.. Not enough to change weight.. But it was strange... And yes.. Iv found some crazy ass shit in brick... Outa a 5 lb bag of brick i bought in N.C. ..the dude just broke off the brick, weighed it, tossed it in a Walmart bag.. But i found a fucking needle cap that somehow eluded our eyes.. I was fucking sick... Iv def found some critters too lol... Smashed roach lookin things.. Tater bug lookin things... Fuck it.. A lil protein in my white owl lol


Thats fucken strange shit.
Here in Aus, the odd marsupial, doesnt mind a munch on fresh plants.
All kinds of fur, often. Kangaroo's, dogs, all kinds.
Like shit stuck to a blanket.
Some buds had actually grown around the fur too.

Cunts here use cockroach, and fly spray too. So fucked up.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 22, 2018)

Iv smoked so many hairs in my day it isnt funny lol.. Fn gross


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 22, 2018)

Wonder if the copper wire was part of what they were using to tie, or train the plants? The copper wouldnt rust either.
Then when they come along with the secateurs for the chop, bit of wire here and there, no problem?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 22, 2018)

I guess it could of been.. But some of this wire was very small... I guess im thinking huge ass plants in my mind.. And i doubt that would help much.. And it was never really bigher than an inch in and a half... Idk.. Im thinking they mighta wrapped it in wire at some point and covered it.. Def weird


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah definitely strange.
There was a thread here i read the other day.
Some poor bastard got crushed up glass in their bag of weed.
I cant imagine ripping a bong, and getting some of that shit flicking up, and sticking to my lungs.
Some people man. Id wanna shoot em.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 22, 2018)

God damn .fn weed terrorist lol


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 22, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> God damn .fn weed terrorist lol


He thought they were trichomes, until he noticed the sparkle. 
Posters were saying they do it for weight.
Seemed to be a UK thing, from memory.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 22, 2018)

purehemp said:


> Cheers from Brazil.
> =/ Till the next harvest it is what I can afford =/
> 
> View attachment 4109861


lol looks like mexi brick, is that a dead bug compressed with it?

Its cool man I tried Baia from brazil very sweet smooth smoke


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 23, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> He thought they were trichomes, until he noticed the sparkle.
> Posters were saying they do it for weight.
> Seemed to be a UK thing, from memory.


Jesus.. U dont think that would really affect weight much.. Unless done on a larger scale.. Which is prob the case.. But damn... U think u wouldn't want to kill off your customers lol... Iv seen this personally before.. Where a friend from Florida brought up about 15 lbs years back... It was actually good shit but it was bailed.. Really packed.. And i know this guy didnt have anything to do w this.. He got it this way.. But in the middle of the bricks were wheel weights. Or some kinda lead... Melted down in about 7 in long and and in. wide strips... I know he didnt know anything about it because he stayed right their while my other friend opened the bricks and found it... I mean i dont think he would be dumb enough to stay and watch him open it if he put it their... It about caused him to never return home if u know what im saying... But he was cool about it because he is a good guy and reweighed it all and gave the guy the adjusted price ..i cant remember how much it ended up weighing but it was around 3 or 4 lbs of lead i think... Not every one had it in them.. Its hard to judge weight with that super brick ass weed at times.. And this shit was fn pressed hard as hell... That kinda bs gets ppl shot and im sure some of that lead after it broke got dust or flakes somehow on that weed.. Not to mention.. It was FN lead.. I dont want to smoke anything that had pure lead rubbed all over it... I dont like dealing w ppl like that.. U never fn know what the shit has had done to it.. Where it came from.. Who is benefiting from it... This is one reason why i started growing in th first place... Fuck buying that shit shipped from god knows where.. Lol support your local weed dealers... Dont be supplying El chapos next prison excape or his next in line... Go plant a seed and grow your own... Idk about anyone else but when i grow my own shit and put in the work.. Even my less desirable weed in the past seems like its the best iv ever smoked in a way.. Simpley beacuse im reaping my rewards for the effort... Kinda like when u go down to your garden and grab a big ol tomato off the vine... You dont know why exactly but that tomato tastes so good and u just feel good about it... Its because YOU created it.. The sense of accomplishment from growing anything for me is a high in and of itself... So when i grow my own weed and smoke it i guess i get a double high lolol


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 23, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Jesus.. U dont think that would really affect weight much.. Unless done on a larger scale.. Which is prob the case.. But damn... U think u wouldn't want to kill off your customers lol... Iv seen this personally before.. Where a friend from Florida brought up about 15 lbs years back... It was actually good shit but it was bailed.. Really packed.. And i know this guy didnt have anything to do w this.. He got it this way.. But in the middle of the bricks were wheel weights. Or some kinda lead... Melted down in about 7 in long and and in. wide strips... I know he didnt know anything about it because he stayed right their while my other friend opened the bricks and found it... I mean i dont think he would be dumb enough to stay and watch him open it if he put it their... It about caused him to never return home if u know what im saying... But he was cool about it because he is a good guy and reweighed it all and gave the guy the adjusted price ..i cant remember how much it ended up weighing but it was around 3 or 4 lbs of lead i think... Not every one had it in them.. Its hard to judge weight with that super brick ass weed at times.. And this shit was fn pressed hard as hell... That kinda bs gets ppl shot and im sure some of that lead after it broke got dust or flakes somehow on that weed.. Not to mention.. It was FN lead.. I dont want to smoke anything that had pure lead rubbed all over it... I dont like dealing w ppl like that.. U never fn know what the shit has had done to it.. Where it came from.. Who is benefiting from it... This is one reason why i started growing in th first place... Fuck buying that shit shipped from god knows where.. Lol support your local weed dealers... Dont be supplying El chapos next prison excape or his next in line... Go plant a seed and grow your own... Idk about anyone else but when i grow my own shit and put in the work.. Even my less desirable weed in the past seems like its the best iv ever smoked in a way.. Simpley beacuse im reaping my rewards for the effort... Kinda like when u go down to your garden and grab a big ol tomato off the vine... You dont know why exactly but that tomato tastes so good and u just feel good about it... Its because YOU created it.. The sense of accomplishment from growing anything for me is a high in and of itself... So when i grow my own weed and smoke it i guess i get a double high lolol


So, so true man.
Its the same as local fruit and vegetables. They're always fresher, and tastier. Better for you too.
I've always been the same man. I try to source as local as i can.
That's such a good point you raised.

Damn i bet that dudes, hair stood on his head 
Mine did just reading your story lol.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 23, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> So, so true man.
> Its the same as local fruit and vegetables. They're always fresher, and tastier. Better for you too.
> I've always been the same man. I try to source as local as i can.
> That's such a good point you raised.
> ...


Yea man growing anything yourself just makes it better imo... But yea.. The guy who was getting it was hot.. We had a little stand off.. Between supposed friends too.. If i wasn't their is say things would have escalated most likely... But the guy from flordia was all in all the most pissed.. He got ripped off.. Then was accused of ripping a friend off...had a gun pulled in him. .. Had to eat the loss.. Then really couldnt do anything about it because i guess the guy down south wasn't really anyone to really say shit to.. I really felt bad for the guy.. But when youre in the game like that not all the players play by the rules... U gotta expect that shit


----------



## purehemp (Mar 23, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> lol looks like mexi brick, is that a dead bug compressed with it?
> 
> Its cool man I tried Baia from brazil very sweet smooth smoke


Yah dude the bug was in heaven before his awful death kkk

We brazilians may proudly say that we really LOVE maryjuana, because to smoke a shit like this one it can only be true love.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 25, 2018)

purehemp said:


> Yah dude the bug was in heaven before his awful death kkk
> 
> We brazilians may proudly say that we really LOVE maryjuana, because to smoke a shit like this one it can only be true love.


 Muerjes brasileiras


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 25, 2018)

Southern Oregon's version of fem. OG Kush. Smells like honeysuckle. Very smooth and mellow. You can take huge hits but i did flush it really good.


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 26, 2018)

Last year's Brainwarp


----------



## macsnax (Mar 26, 2018)

Chem 4 flower and nycd wax.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 27, 2018)

Slow cured 73 screen OG Kush bubble hash. Yummy. 

I will smoke more now.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 28, 2018)

Shoot gotta get this posted before I can't lol... Sunshine OG... Sweet earthy perfumey dankness SMOOTH hitting with a great cerebral presence. Also a reactor-core low-temp. dab of some Chocolate Chem. You def taste the Chocolate AND the chem… hard hitting with a bit of cbd I think… smooths it down from the start… nice mornig combo for a bit of a busy day, but EASY to overdue… gotta crank some tunes in the background...

Sunshine OG




Chocolate Chem Crumble/batter(?):

 

And The rig... such as it is LOL big ol' frankenstein-lookin' mug...


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 29, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> God damn .fn weed terrorist lol


DOnt think glass would even combust, they used to cut powdery drugz with that crap, and in that case it can be real dangerous


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 30, 2018)

Latest pick up, getting tired of Sour D foreel
Last year it was loud now all there is is Sour D, I prefer the Loud....


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 7, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Damn i bet that dudes, hair stood on his head
> Mine did just reading your story lol.


Ditto on the hair being raised while reding.....
yeah, man, Lead is DEADLY poisonous shit...
Glass, too, tho... WTF is WRONG with people?!?!1
So GLAD to have my card now...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2018)

Just twisted up some bio-chem. Yummy


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 8, 2018)

Whoever Grew this Skywalker did an outstanding job... Fire.


----------



## SageFromZen (Apr 11, 2018)

Loran's Silver Spur


----------



## SageFromZen (Apr 12, 2018)

Loran sent me Longbottom Leaf. Silver Spur and Guard Dog beans a couple years back. I grew out the Silver Spur and Guard Dog last year and both did exceptionally well. I believe he said that Guard Dog is Asgard x White Mustang if I remember. Very racy high for an indica dominant. I had never even heard of Silver Spur before. It is made up of Orange Julius x White Mustang. 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/White_Mustang/Unknown_or_Legendary/

Hehehe... I like how it's being deemed "unknown or legendary". Thank you, Loran!


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 14, 2018)

Today started with 10 red bali kratom capsules and coffee. Now enjoying a Blue Jew 73 screened bubble hash that is potentiating the kratom. Gonna press out some gorilla glue oil today and see where the day goes. Stay high my friends!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2018)

not sure what this is, i CS'ed a couple of plants a while back and put the seeds in a pill organizer, that promptly got broken in my drawer, so when i picked it up, i had one pile of seeds ......so i "think" this is sour diesel x white widow.....maybe. and dry ice hash made from the same


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 14, 2018)

Pre-rolled a bunch for a trip last week with the wife, apparently I over did it we have been smoking joints ever since  started today with Dutch passion Blueberry then we smoked a Morning Glory joint and now I think we are going to smoke a DNA cannalope joint. Still have some Tangie, Holy Grail Kush and Snowcap waiting in the wings. Just checked only 8 pre-rolleds left


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 14, 2018)

Blue Cookies
 
..and some unnamed purple skunky dank


----------



## Humple (Apr 15, 2018)

My new favorite, HSO's Black D.O.G. on-deck here. Popped just two seeds and got lucky with #1 as a keeper. I try to be objective about what I grow for myself, because we all have a tendency to think our own homegrown is the bee's knees, but in all honesty, this Black D.O.G. seems to be as strong as anything I've ever bought from a dispensary (but take that with a grain of salt). Just finished my third run of this pheno. Very low-odor in flower, but after the cure it's proper stinky, with a fuelly, pungent odor that, for whatever reason, reminds me of Deathstar. Tastes like dirt and lemons (earthy and citrusy - really tasty), and even at one week from chop, the flavor and potency are on-point, smoked or vaped. Beautiful plant, with dark purple buds and thick, ropey trichs stacked on trichs, which gives it a gray color when dried.


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 15, 2018)

Couple of dabs of Tahoe OG sauce to "glue" the Platinum GSC joint closed...lol Third time firing up this joint...

The sauce:

 

The Platinum GSC:


----------



## Sexx Pistils (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm on a CBD-only kick right now. Got 3 hemp strains that are pretty nice: Special Sauce, Cherry Wine & ACDC. They don't really produce a buzz but stave off my migraines if smoked regularly. ACDC weighs in with the most THC at a whopping 1%, lol. I rather like the subtlety now that I'm getting up in years, plus CBD goes great with my daily kratom tea. 

But am attempting to grow some Sour Diesel Auto to have a small personal stash of THC goodness.


----------



## Humple (Apr 20, 2018)

Sexx Pistils said:


> I'm on a CBD-only kick right now. Got 3 hemp strains that are pretty nice: Special Sauce, Cherry Wine & ACDC. They don't really produce a buzz but stave off my migraines if smoked regularly. ACDC weighs in with the most THC at a whopping 1%, lol. I rather like the subtlety now that I'm getting up in years, plus CBD goes great with my daily kratom tea.
> 
> But am attempting to grow some Sour Diesel Auto to have a small personal stash of THC goodness.


Always nice to see another kratom user here. It's been my daily companion for 10 years. Saved me from opiates. Still my favorite substance, even over cannabis.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

This morning in the garden I smoked a few one hitters of Poly Shunk 1.5 {triangle kush cookies X nightcap X sinmint X shit/skunk}, but last night at the camp I rolled a joint with some of all three of the Shit/Skunk strains. The plan was to smoke a few hits, then stop by and have a hit after every loop on my hiking trail. I ended up smoking about half the joint before going hiking. Only one loop later, I decided it was time for the sleeping bag.


----------



## Sexx Pistils (Apr 20, 2018)

Humple said:


> Always nice to see another kratom user here. It's been my daily companion for 10 years. Saved me from opiates. Still my favorite substance, even over cannabis.


Hey, fellow kratomite! 10 years is the longest I've ever heard of anyone using it. There's a lot of us out there. Gotta band together with the ganja peeps because the current war on kratom is Reefer Madness 2.0.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 21, 2018)

Started the day off with some Tangie!


----------



## Pounds4days (Apr 21, 2018)

Some of my own creation I call ghost berry haze.


----------



## Pounds4days (Apr 21, 2018)

Pounds4days said:


> Some of my own creation I call ghost berry haze.


Next up Night Terror OG


----------



## macsnax (Apr 21, 2018)

Scooby snacks


----------



## Danohh (Apr 21, 2018)

Me likes my nuken then some friesen dew followed up by green poison and last but not least pine warp!!!!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 21, 2018)

Mystery hashish with my coffee this morning


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

I had a couple three hits of Rotten Stinking Bastard before work this morning.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 23, 2018)

Beach day, finally warmed up some in the Northeast, going to ride my mountain bike, that means White Widow (best beach strain?) and I've got some fresh White Widow just a couple months old that's super smoke! ..it's my best ww crop yet!


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 23, 2018)

420 special hummmmm all organic from thcdelivery.ca
 now i cant say happy 420 haha


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 29, 2018)

Part of my week late "4/20" run (more like...tax day run...) But I did my shopping and found two places with fantastic "donations", esp. on some nice buds at the one place, and concentrates at , locally, rock-bottom. And both right down the street from each other. makes the 100+ mile trip worth it.

A nice glob of this "Peanut Butter"

 

dusted liberally with a roll in this...


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 29, 2018)

The rest of Tax day run... on the left (bud) Chem Dawg (Claw cart.) Grape Kush; Right (Bud) Cheese Quake (Claw cart.) Master Kush. The golden Glove is in the last post...


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 29, 2018)

Pounds4days said:


> Some of my own creation I call ghost berry haze.


... Jealous... VN Job. Beautiful trichs


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 29, 2018)

Started the day off with Barneys Farm Morning Glory then we see where the day takes us.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

Trimmed up a nice Toxic Blue 33 last night. 

Sample bud was already smooth smoke after 8 days hang drying and had a big bold uplifting high. With a nice background body buzz.


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm smoking Swazi, but I just took a small bud off a cheese plant, I just couldn't resist the smell any longer. We are like 4 days away from harvest so its no biggie.
It is in some tuperware under my PC fan, so I am going to hit some War Thunder to heat that bugger up a bit.

I can't stop smelling my fingers,
I'd let you smell one if you were here.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm smoking Swazi, but I just took a small bud off a cheese plant, I just couldn't resist the smell any longer. We are like 4 days away from harvest so its no biggie.
> It is in some tuperware under my PC fan, so I am going to hit some War Thunder to heat that bugger up a bit.
> 
> I can't stop smelling my fingers,
> I'd let you smell one if you were here.



You keep your fingers to yourself!


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)

Finally, it was dry enough to stay lit. Yup, its weed.
\
Edit, OK I don't want this joint to end.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 29, 2018)

beach sand..


----------



## TonyG6 (May 3, 2018)

Given my Middle Eastern background, I honestly enjoy putting both weed and shisha together i.e "weesha". Tastes amazing and feels great! I recommend using blueberry mint shisha for this. Anyone have any other tips they'd like to share?


----------



## Beachwalker (May 3, 2018)

la og affie .. not the best beach weed (too heavy), I'm going back to White Widow! My favorite for the beach


----------



## DieselNuts (May 3, 2018)

swedsteven said:


> 420 special hummmmm all organic from thcdelivery.ca
> View attachment 4126221 now i cant say happy 420 haha


I hope I'm not being rude but what did all that cost you? 

Thanks! D


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

i'm going to be working on reducing the mass of this chunk of sd/gth hash


----------



## Splaap (May 4, 2018)

Chocolope and a morning hike.


----------



## Splaap (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm going to be working on reducing the mass of this chunk of sd/gth hashView attachment 4131015


The point 3 has to go.


----------



## HolyHerb (May 4, 2018)

Not a picture of the whole slab but a nice little 67g slab of Sour Blueberry. Very tasty. Starting to sugar on me already


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 4, 2018)

Just got off work, so I ate some of my canna caps I make, am enjoying some Bay 11, and later on this evening will have a bowl or two of Bad Azz Kush to put my ass to sleep.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 4, 2018)

Finishing up some *six shooter* that I grew last year, it was an auto freebie damn good smoke grew in the winter with thousand Watts so rock hard nugs, sativa plant


----------



## Bigdog1980 (May 4, 2018)

Not long got in from work so relaxing with some classic cheese


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 4, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Finishing up some *six shooter* that I grew last year, it was an auto freebie damn good smoke grew in the winter with thousand Watts so rock hard nugs, sativa plant


I had a real good experience with my first round of auto's. I just like popping photo regs just a bit more. Maybe this summer I can set up to do both but for now I had to choose to stick with photos. 

thousand watts HID?


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 4, 2018)

Blueberry by Dutch Passion to start the weekend off!


----------



## Splaap (May 4, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Just got off work, so I ate some of my canna caps I make, am enjoying some Bay 11, and later on this evening will have a bowl or two of Bad Azz Kush to put my ass to sleep.


Bad Azz Kush is in the que. I have WW, Critical Kush, Citrus Paradisi, and Mama Thai under lights.
This is my second indoor grow. My first was 11 plants from bagseed that produced a couple of phenos
that were impressive enough to save some clones. One was strongly diesel and the other an airy sativa
that is pretty kick ass. I'm in the process of harvesting clones of the sativa. It is a keeper. I do want to try
the BAK though. I also have some Purple Mazar, White Sirius, and assorted freebie autos that will have
to wait their turn, but I would like to try my hand at producing my own auto seeds. It is going to be very
hot very soon and I will probably take a break after this harvest. I have enough bud to last me quite a while
and I don't feel like trying to make accommodation to the heat. I think I will go fishing. My mother always
said that I should take up a hobby that would keep me out of the street. This Thai's for you Ma.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 4, 2018)

Splaap said:


> Bad Azz Kush is in the que. I have WW, Critical Kush, Citrus Paradisi, and Mama Thai under lights.
> This is my second indoor grow. My first was 11 plants from bagseed that produced a couple of phenos
> that were impressive enough to save some clones. One was strongly diesel and the other an airy sativa
> that is pretty kick ass. I'm in the process of harvesting clones of the sativa. It is a keeper. I do want to try
> ...


THe bad azz kush gave me this super narcotic warm smile feel. I hadn't found something that had given me that in a while. i like it a lot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

some 3 bears auto from the comparative, some sd/gth, and some kief to give it all a little kick


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 5, 2018)

Started out with some fresh SnoCap thinking about some Tangie now  it has been a couple of hours.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

Splaap said:


> The point 3 has to go.


workin on it


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 5, 2018)

I just burned a shiva skunk crossed with ghost train haze.
Very nice indeed.
Best strains are the ones you make yourself.


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 12, 2018)

Haven't smoked nothing today so far but I do have a doob of pineapple express crossed with ghost train haze that I'm gonna burn up soon.
Haven't had to smoke it yet as late yesterday I made my own cannabis pills. There still active in me this morning.
In those pills I made there is ak47 some ghost train haze, black hash I made out of shiva skunk and ghost honey oil...oh and I also put a drop or 2 of mj butter. That butter I made awhile ago out of cookie kush.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 12, 2018)

I haven't smoked yet either, plan to remedy that shortly with some morning DP Blueberry. Then unfortunately I need to head into the office  been updating windows servers all morning and one hasn't come back online  I really need that BB about now


----------



## tatonka (May 12, 2018)

Greenpoint Seeds Hickock Haze 
Grown by yours truly.
Needs to get its cure on, but is already tasty and euphoric.


----------



## Splaap (May 13, 2018)

A few bongs of Stardawg topped with White Lavender drysift
because it is Mothers Day. Happy day all you mothers.


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 15, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Soup Dragon is my mix of 9lb hammer, Jesus og, tangerine power and golden goat. My trusty silicone dab rig.View attachment 4068572


Bro, my roomate bought the red variety of those NIFTY little dab rigs. They are the shitberries.
 

Did yours come with a dab spoon? If so, pic? How much did you pay?

I bought him a 10 mm glass male adapter because I am NOT a fan of how low the titanium nail sits. Great investment


---


Good morning dont got much right now atm but I do start my day today with , 'Chemistry Set' Shatter and, 'Bangkok Nights' wax

*https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/apothecary-farms-co*


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 15, 2018)

They are bad ass little silicone treats. No spoon but I had a few already.Waiting for Blue Green Seahawk colors for my next one. I do like my glass better with ice cubes in it


----------



## undercoverfbi (May 19, 2018)

Smoking on some lazy saturday shake, sometimes you just need a quantity of weed to chief on- dont wanna blow through my good smoke


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

wwbb X triad, accidental cross, but good none the less


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 23, 2018)

Ghost Train Haze this morning.
Good way to start off my day.


----------



## Anon618 (May 25, 2018)

Golden Ticket / Green Crack this weekend.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 26, 2018)

Starting out with some Tangie and we shall see where the day takes us, helped trim up some cherry bomb last night, looking forward to trying that in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Anon618 (May 26, 2018)

Made some butter from the lower buds from my last blue dream grow. Made chocolate chip cookies. 2 x 38gram cookies = perfect 5 hour high.


----------



## tatonka (May 26, 2018)

Greenpoint Seeds 
Pig Whistle 
Grown by yours truly.
Old school earthy/kushy taste.
Clear headed euphoric smoke.
The kind of shit you smoke and then do the dishes.
P.S. I hate doing dishes


----------



## Beachwalker (May 26, 2018)

Hashish  (made from Northern Lights)


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 27, 2018)

Morning Glory from Barneys Farm to start the day off right


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 27, 2018)

I'm smoking some of my blunder hash this morning made outta multiple strains.


----------



## WayFarGone (May 27, 2018)

Man, you guys are too fancy for an old country boy like me. I'm smokin up some of an old favorite of mine, White Widow.


----------



## macsnax (May 27, 2018)

WayFarGone said:


> Man, you guys are too fancy for an old country boy like me. I'm smokin up some of an old favorite of mine, White Widow.


Nothing wrong with that as long as it does the trick.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)

I thought it was Sunday. Woke up at like 4AM after having shit dreams. Thought I'd get up and smoke some cheese so I can sleep further.
Anyhow my wife got up eventually and broke the news. I have to take her to work and get my daughter ready for school.
I smoked waaay to much cheese for any of that to sound fun. all I want is sleep.


----------



## Ryante55 (May 27, 2018)

Spliff...half blackberry fire half sour d with a sprinkle of tobacco and some nice dry sift


----------



## tatonka (May 27, 2018)

Jack Herer, strawberry cough and Bay 11


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)

Do you like it? I had some JH before and it was MEH!


----------



## tatonka (May 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Do you like it? I had some JH before and it was MEH!


This is Jack that was grown by a buddy.
Very trippy and uplifting high. This is the old Sensi Seeds version.
Very potent


----------



## GreenLogician (May 27, 2018)

I found an old old old saddy with some dmt in it, and I rubbed some chop around in there. 
I haven't tripped, but it sure tastes of it!


----------



## 907guy (May 29, 2018)

Some Kosher Kush, I had one with a much better structure than this one and much better yield but this one is so sticky and terp rich it’s amazing


----------



## Fubard (May 30, 2018)

Just got a delivery of some California Dream, I think I'll be happy for a while.


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 30, 2018)

Am smoking sensi shiva skunk this morning.
This afternoon will be smoking tangerine dream. Maybe some honey oil.
Tonight will be smoking ghost train haze and some real nice black hash thats really sticky.


----------



## WolfieLee (May 30, 2018)

Splaap said:


> Chocolope and a morning hike.View attachment 4131018


Beatiful place for a stroll!

Have had a couple "leftover" dabs from my ceramic Roil pen that got plastered to the inside wall of the mouthpiece, not reclaim, heated Green crack crumble (25%+/-) with some premium generic house wax that did have a green tint to the taste, but, to me anyway, that 'old school' good green taste, not that, oh my god I'm smoking grass clippings taste. Talk about hard time's dope... lol. As a friend says, whatever's clever. I was soooo mad when I dropped that thing, too... stuff's got some staying power... one more for bedtime, soon.


----------



## WolfieLee (May 30, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> la og affie .. not the best beach weed (too heavy), I'm going back to White Widow! My favorite for the beach


Yeah, that LaAffie will give you a slappy, for sure.


----------



## Sexx Pistils (May 30, 2018)

Got a root canal today so I need something stronger than pot, lol. I'm smoking an unnamed strain of mids mixed with some ACDC hemp (1% THC; 6% CBD). The "hemp" is technically not legal in all 50 states due to the THC content but was sold as such on an auction site a few months ago before they pulled all the hemp tea. Bastards.  I knew I should've stocked up while they had it.


----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2018)

Gorilla Bomb preroll. Black Rapids growers. Alaska 19.28% THC. Good stuff from flower and not trim. 3 @ 0.5 gram prerolls $20. $5 prerolls all the time at this place.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jun 2, 2018)

freshh maroccan hasj


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2018)

amsterdam-kush said:


> freshh maroccan hasj
> 
> View attachment 4145100 View attachment 4145101


that's pretty


waarom niet?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 2, 2018)

Barneys Farm Morning Glory and a bowl of bubble thus far maybe some DNA cantalope next


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Mr Blamo (Jun 5, 2018)

Am smoking a blend of cookie kush and a old Afghani that I have had for years now.
Just about to head outside after my smoke to cut hedges that are really over grown. First cut of the year.
As the old rule I go by....
Smoke before and after work lol


----------



## CyLeNtStOnEr (Jun 5, 2018)

Tahoe OG.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 7, 2018)

Sour tangie am king tut pm God shatter nightcap ....not counting medibles right?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 9, 2018)

Had some PM weed left in the grinder, mixed it with the AM weed, and i've been super spacey all day. PM (bad azz kush) AM (bay 11)


----------



## Toxic Avenger (Jun 9, 2018)

Yesterday was like nudie magazine day package came in mail oh lordy....going to hit some diamond blueberry distillate and take it from there


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jun 9, 2018)

coctail amnesia super maroc hasj


----------



## gr865 (Jun 15, 2018)

Seedsman Super Citrus Haze
Harvested 4/17, 9 plus zips
Very nice fragrance and smooth buzz. Made good medicine (FECO)

Found this in the back of the cabinet this morning, nice, different high than what I have been smoking, really like the fragrance of the cannabis.
With the stakes in place
 
Took the stakes out.
 

Nice

GR


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jun 16, 2018)

Beary Sour Live Resin Sap.

Just a decent lil concentrate. At 15 a G it is a great value


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 17, 2018)

Starting the day off with some Cherry Bomb from bomb seeds.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jun 17, 2018)

powerplant hy seeds


----------



## macsnax (Jun 17, 2018)

Cookies n cream flower and some honey badger rosin. Both are amazing but the honey badger is on a level of its own. It just got moved to the top of my must find list. I don't care if it's seeds or a clone I've gotta have this. Anyone know where to find? I know it's kind of rare and I'm not talking about what the European banks are selling, this is the real deal c99 x white widow, honey badger. I'd give my left nut for real cut.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 19, 2018)

I have no idea, I came back from Amsterdam with 8 different strains and nothing is labelled.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 19, 2018)

Lemon OG by DNA, haven't had it in months thought I lost her to mites.... Still not fully cured but I so love this weed!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

it's my birthday today, so i'm hitting the stash jars, samples from my last 4 plants, and a big chunk of hash. gonna try to get through all of this today.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's my birthday today, so i'm hitting the stash jars, samples from my last 4 plants, and a big chunk of hash. gonna try to get through all of this today.View attachment 4153665


Nice and happy B-day! Looks like you're heading for a good day


----------



## Fubard (Jun 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's my birthday today, so i'm hitting the stash jars, samples from my last 4 plants, and a big chunk of hash. gonna try to get through all of this today.View attachment 4153665


Happy Beerday, I'll vape a bowl of something to celebrate with you soon.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2018)

Some seeded Swazi


----------



## Anon618 (Jun 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's my birthday today, so i'm hitting the stash jars, samples from my last 4 plants, and a big chunk of hash. gonna try to get through all of this today.View attachment 4153665


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fubard (Jun 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Some seeded Swazi


With me it could be some Gorilla Glue, Super Silver Haze, a Diesel, Chocolope, a Dawg and I think a Popeye Kush, and there were others I can't remember the name of. Might come back to me.

No idea which is which, a real "pot luck", you could say.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 20, 2018)

Smoking on some Cream Mandarin.Fruuuuiiitttyyyy!


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 22, 2018)

This morning before work I'm mixing it up a lil. Cream Mandarin n AK-47 fatty


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## neved (Jun 24, 2018)

For me really hard to choose from


----------



## Kent Sage (Jun 25, 2018)

Just finished a half of AK-48 about to open a jar of cherry cookie haze


----------



## Kent Sage (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 27, 2018)

Just topped off big blue with the Mandarin, sitting in work parking lot at 4:20


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 27, 2018)

Pulled some White Widow from the safe along with a nug of Fruity Pebbles OG. Great mix in a jay.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 28, 2018)

Morning all! This is what I'm smoking for breakfast this morning at 3:21a.m. Woowee this fucker is strong!


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2018)

LSD Pheno # 1


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 28, 2018)

Romberry


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 29, 2018)

Good Friday morning my fellow smokers! Getting ready for the day, it's gonna be a good one smoke that shit up!!


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 29, 2018)

Who wants shot with my 2 AK-47's? Friday night Doobie's for me n the wife


----------



## spilly1 (Jun 30, 2018)

UNICORN. The elusive strain, almost as rare as its namesake. The dankest, most euphoric indica I've smoked in years.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 1, 2018)

spilly1 said:


> UNICORN. The elusive strain, almost as rare as its namesake. The dankest, most euphoric indica I've smoked in years.


You have any pics of that Unicorn bud?


----------



## spilly1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> You have any pics of that Unicorn bud?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 1, 2018)

Some automatic OG Kush freebie, I forget whose it was (I'm trying to free up a couple jars)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Some automatic OG Kush freebie, I forget whose it was (I'm trying to free up a couple jars)View attachment 4158682


smoke harder


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> smoke harder


Lmao..! I'm trying! ..it's already like a damn Cheech and Chong movie in here as it is!


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 1, 2018)

spilly1 said:


> View attachment 4158676 View attachment 4158677


Nice, looks good!


----------



## KindMargo (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi there,
My boyfriend likes such things too. I'm worried about him. Is that dangerous?
I've read on the VapingDaily that people can not only smoke marijuana but also vape. What's the difference? Has someone tried?
They say it's healthier than simple smoking.

What can you say about that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

my, you are new, aren't you?
yes you can vape, either with a unit with an oven, that actually cooks the weed at just under combustion temperatures, so you get all the volatiles and none of the plant matter, or you have to make concentrates out of your weed and mix that into vaping fluid (more than one kind available) and you vape the fluid in a different unit.
healthier or not? the jury is still out, you aren't getting the burning cellulose and other plant material, which is a positive, but is the fluid good for you? some say its ok, some say it isn't....
about the only way to consume weed without either risk is to make edibles, but they have their own issues. they take quite a while to come on, if you didn't make them you have no idea how strong its going to hit you, and if they're a little too strong you can be quite a goof till it wears off


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Jul 6, 2018)

Got an OZ of this on Tuesday.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 8, 2018)

Smoking couple long ones today. Got a Mandarin, AK-47, and a Blueberry, n the 2 fat ones 1.5g n 2.6g are a mix of all 3


----------



## KindMargo (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my, you are new, aren't you?
> yes you can vape, either with a unit with an oven, that actually cooks the weed at just under combustion temperatures, so you get all the volatiles and none of the plant matter, or you have to make concentrates out of your weed and mix that into vaping fluid (more than one kind available) and you vape the fluid in a different unit.
> healthier or not? the jury is still out, you aren't getting the burning cellulose and other plant material, which is a positive, but is the fluid good for you? some say its ok, some say it isn't....
> about the only way to consume weed without either risk is to make edibles, but they have their own issues. they take quite a while to come on, if you didn't make them you have no idea how strong its going to hit you, and if they're a little too strong you can be quite a goof till it wears off


Thanks for answering Roger. I'll still have to think about it


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 9, 2018)

GDP


----------



## GroErr (Jul 9, 2018)

Some Columbian Gold with about 10 weeks cure...


----------



## gr865 (Jul 9, 2018)

First taste from the Monster Crop grow, no difference than the mother, same flavor and high.
Barneys Farm LSD, 61 days and been in cure for only 4 days but had to try her.

Tasty!


----------



## PuffinPine (Jul 10, 2018)

I hope this isn’t a dumb question but can anybody tell if this is Indica or Sativa? I get it from a family member who gets it from a out of state dispensary. My family member is older and doesn’t ask shit like that. It’s always good smoke but I would like to know what it is. Can’t identify by the high. Been smoking for 20 years and high is high to me.


----------



## PuffinPine (Jul 10, 2018)

Oops here it is


----------



## PuffinPine (Jul 10, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Who wants shot with my 2 AK-47's? Friday night Doobie's for me n the wifeView attachment 4157778


No you chill out brah


----------



## gr865 (Jul 10, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Who wants shot with my 2 AK-47's? Friday night Doobie's for me n the wife




No thanks, been shot before, does not feel good at all. But thanks!


----------



## doniawon (Jul 10, 2018)

Banana k. Distillate .titanium nail. Pass one hanger.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Banana k. Distillate .titanium nail. Pass one hanger.


I smoke bowls and joints, do you mind if I ask what that is?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

that's a dab rig, electrically controlled unit to smoke concentrates


----------



## macsnax (Jul 10, 2018)

gr865 said:


> I smoke bowls and joints, do you mind if I ask what that is?


If you want to get high again, like you did when you started. That's how you do it.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> If you want to get high again, like you did when you started. That's how you do it.


Yes, I realize that sounds like I'm talking about hard drugs. Lol


----------



## GroErr (Jul 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> If you want to get high again, like you did when you started. That's how you do it.





macsnax said:


> Yes, I realize that sounds like I'm talking about hard drugs. Lol


Dabs... they get you so high, you start talking to yourself


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jul 10, 2018)

I just went and got grams of
cherry pie og x chernobyl WPR honeycomb @ 79% cannibinoids 70%thc
sour banana sherbert x chernobyl honeycomb @ 83% cannibinoids 72% thc
blue dream Nug run pull n snap 84% cannibinoids 74% thc
Zkittlez WPR pull n snap 87% cannibinoids 74% thc
blackberry kush WPR honeycomb 93.94% cannibinoids 3.63% terps 81.65% thc

for like 60 bucks.... happy 7/10


----------



## doniawon (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

interesting silicon mat, whats that blurry thing on it?


----------



## doniawon (Jul 10, 2018)

gr865 said:


> I smoke bowls and joints, do you mind if I ask what that is?


Distillate, is a concentrate made in a test tube contraption, banana kush is the flower used. 91% total cbn. Titanium nail on a glass rig. It's rocket sauce. The crumble is some 15 a gram mids. Lucinda williams


----------



## doniawon (Jul 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> interesting silicon mat, whats that blurry thing on it?


Homer Simpson ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

i thought so, but i wasn't sure.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 10, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Distillate, is a concentrate made in a test tube contraption, banana kush is the flower used. 91% total cbn. Titanium nail on a glass rig. It's rocket sauce. The crumble is some 15 a gram mids. Lucinda williams


Sorry, but I am an old fart, I got just about none of that!


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)

I recently had to give my early flowering Ass Cheese a hair cut. I've been smoking the early bud, and not really liking the high. I'm getting higher than I should for the amount I'm smoking. So today when I was in the garden, I mixed it with Rotten Stinking Bastard from the spring 16-17 crop. Much more manageable high.

Most likely will smoke a little Mystery Plant #1 when my customers get out of here. Not crazy about it either. It's too "thinkie". I have to remember to stop after 3-4 one hitters.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 10, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Dabs... they get you so high, you start talking to yourself


I'm like, the only person that listens to me.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 11, 2018)

marrocan hasj oli dabs


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 13, 2018)

Fresh Lemon OG


----------



## Old And Miserable (Jul 15, 2018)

Not sure of the strain, but the friend I got from has never let me down yet! Just about to roll... I'll be sure to share the experience!


----------



## Old And Miserable (Jul 15, 2018)

Finally made it back! LoL 

Needless to say, it does the trick!!! 

Sweet dreams, boys and ladies! (love this guy!!)


----------



## macsnax (Jul 15, 2018)

I've been smoking gg4 flower with wedding cake sugar wax. Great flavor, great high.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 16, 2018)

8 Ball Kush, it's a Hindu Kush and one of my favorite smokes. I just opened a stored jar that has been vacuum sealed and it's fresh and humidity is perfect & the taste is still legit too, I'm enjoying it right now. I suspect that properly vacuum-sealed and temperature-controlled, pot can stay fresh for a very long time


----------



## Fubard (Jul 16, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> 8 Ball Kush, it's a Hindu Kush and one of my favorite smokes. I just opened a stored jar that has been vacuum sealed and it's fresh and humidity is perfect & the taste is still legit too, I'm enjoying it right now. I suspect that properly vacuum-sealed and temperature-controlled, pot can stay fresh for a very long time


If you're properly vacuum sealed, I'm not sure temperature would make much of a difference, obviously not including things like leaving bags in direct sun or in the oven at 420°, as there's nothing for assorted chemicals to react to such as oxygen or other elements.

Seems to be that the dry and cure is critical, then the vacuum sealing "keeps that in" but from then on it seems to become personal preference with some saying "cool, dark place" and others saying "freezer", others saying "as long as it's not in direct light", another of those never ending arguments as so many different methods means there's never any agreement other than you can keep pot fresh for quite some time if stored properly.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 16, 2018)

A steady 58°, compared to 60's to mid 90's seems like a proper choice, thanks for the input


----------



## RIBrian (Jul 16, 2018)

Tahoe OG for breakfast


----------



## gr865 (Jul 16, 2018)

Down to the last of the Super Citrus Haze from four grows ago. It has been wonderful, love the fragrance, flavor and high.
Got about 2 to 3 grams left.


----------



## Old And Miserable (Jul 17, 2018)

Time for lunch!! 

Yes, that red bit is a piece of licorice ... Try it and see before you judge ￼ lmao


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 17, 2018)

Y'all smokin better...I'm fillin my bowl wit somebody else's ditch weed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Y'all smokin better...I'm fillin my bowl wit somebody else's ditch weed.


hey, your fillin' the bowl....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

an ounce and a quarter of kief, but it's still kind of damp, still ought to finish out over an oz. 
plan on making half of it into hash, and making some candy with the other half.
 
from the trim and popcorn from my last 4 plants, lemon cake, critical WW, and 2 blueberries, smells very fruity


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 19, 2018)

Good morning all! Smoking some Mandarin with lil bit Kief


----------



## gr865 (Jul 19, 2018)

Got an early Bday present from my son yesterday. Got it from a friend visiting him from Germany. Did not have any info on it but it is very nice.
  

He gave it to me on a trip moving his boat up the ICW, Intercoastal Waterway. Sure made for a nice trip.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Kent Sage (Jul 19, 2018)

____________________| LUNCH |______________
Blueberry Headband
 

gg4


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 19, 2018)

marrocan hiya



powerplant


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

Master Kush artesian black hash


----------



## Linx Vapor (Jul 20, 2018)

Kent Sage said:


> ____________________| LUNCH |______________
> Blueberry Headband
> View attachment 4167771
> 
> ...


What was for dinner?


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 20, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Master Kush artesian black hash
> 
> View attachment 4168198


Looks nasty! The GOOD nasty!!!


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 20, 2018)

It's Friday night, u ain't got no job, I'm gonna get u high tonight! Lol got a triple decker Doobie, AK-47, Blueberry, n Cream Mandarin...MMMMMM TASTY


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

Ahhh I like the progression from one strain to another! an idea I have not tried


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Ahhh I like the progression from one strain to another! an idea I have not tried


Most of the time I only get halfway through a joint, so I tend to blend.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Kent Sage (Jul 21, 2018)

Linx Vapor said:


> What was for dinner?


Pizza 
After a juicy jay


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 22, 2018)

good morning


----------



## gr865 (Jul 22, 2018)

Kent Sage said:


> Pizza
> After a juicy jay View attachment 4169050


Reminds me of my very first joint, good ol' Mexican mini bricks, 1963, Strawberry papers, lol


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 23, 2018)

Am smoking a blend this morning.
I like blends lol.
Endless Sky mixed with royal gorilla.
Before that though I did some bottle tokes of honey oil and a bit of black hash.

Bottle tokes I don't use cigs.
I used a cig roller with cig tubes and roll up leaf to use instead of cigs.
Works the same and bottle tokes taste a ton better.


----------



## weedlov3r (Jul 24, 2018)

Friend of mine gave me some cool shit - Platinum OG.


----------



## Porky101 (Jul 28, 2018)

Some freshly squeezed oil!


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 28, 2018)

Dipped into the roach collection today for the first timewith a lil bit of Kief. Some people say they don't save their roaches, there's 91g there of sticky, resin soaked ganja. I couldn't imagine throwing all that away.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 29, 2018)

I've been smoking on hazelnut cream flower and i-95 shatter at night and banana kush shatter in the day. The i-95 is not to be used if you have shit to do.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 29, 2018)

This mornings menu was,
New ghost train haze that's just dried. Fantastic weed for wake and bake.
Now I been smoking some cherry oil I made. Gives me the grand munchies which I need around the lunch hour.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2018)

Puffing on some black finger hash from rough-trimming this Dream Ripper P6 I just pulled 

  

 

Cheers


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 29, 2018)

Bubba Kush X Girl Scout Cookies from CSI Humboldt. It's been curing for a year now feels alot like hydrocodone.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2018)

Finished rough-trim, finger hash pile grew even though I kept dipping into it. Into the stash jar... for now 

   

Cheers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2018)

critical white widow and my dry ice hash


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 31, 2018)

Blue dragon & a nice stella to end this hot fucking day...


----------



## gr865 (Jul 31, 2018)

Just finished a bowl of LSD Pheno #4, the best of the 5 pheno's, now I have some trees to trim. Got to raise them a bit, can't get under them to mow. So I will have a big sweat on when I come back in, I put a Budweiser in the coldest part of the fridge and loaded another bowl.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 1, 2018)

Forgot what it's called, some kind of og cross.

Works for me.


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Aug 2, 2018)

blu cookies (flower) Slver haze (dab) and a syring of something have no idea...ive been dropping it on my vape coil and so far it has been better than the carts which is saying alot ..

never hesitate 2 medicate


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 2, 2018)

Discovered my Kosher White lass infested with inchworms today, and their crap is everywhere, so time to forget my troubles with some dense, dank Mendo Montage. Gage Green, take me away...


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## gr865 (Aug 3, 2018)

Barneys Farm G13 Haze, harvested 4/15/17
Still just as pliable, fragrant and smokable as it was last year. Have about 5 zips.
What I smoked yesterday!
 

The bud I am rolling up today.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 3, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Barneys Farm G13 Haze, harvested 4/15/17
> Still just as pliable, fragrant and smokable as it was last year. Have about 5 zips.
> What I smoked yesterday!
> View attachment 4175444 View attachment 4175443
> ...


Nice, I've found the same. If its stored properly, it can easily last a year+. And the cure at the point is incredible.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 3, 2018)

Og Kush x Trainwreck


----------



## gr865 (Aug 3, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Og Kush x Trainwreck






Nice looking bud, good trim job.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you. 3 month cured in the jar. Delicious.


----------



## Kent Sage (Aug 3, 2018)

24k Gold n bubble hash


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 5, 2018)

white widdo


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 7, 2018)

Been smoking some black hash that I made this morning. Goes great with my morning coffee.
Have some left overs of og kush weed from last night on my tray that I been eye balling.
Think ill smoke my left overs soon. Poor little old me lol


----------



## gr865 (Aug 7, 2018)

My tray has some ground LSD Pheno #4 from yesterday morning and some Durban Poison from last night.
Think I will just combine and roll! Yep sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 7, 2018)

marrocan hiya


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 7, 2018)

GSC


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Started out with some Gelato today


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice ..She a nice smoke ?


----------



## macsnax (Aug 7, 2018)

I haven't used my vape pens for months, so I decided to stop by the dispensary and get a cartridge. This willies reserve is actually pretty damn good, it came with a few battery too...... And now I want to get a rig to make distillate, I still haven't ran out ways to spend money with this hobby. Lol


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 7, 2018)

nada, playin the waiting game till first of month, misjudged my calender somehow or another, dagnabit


----------



## Kent Sage (Aug 8, 2018)

Lemonwalker


----------



## jasperr (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm smoking some weed


----------



## macsnax (Aug 9, 2018)

jasperr said:


> I'm smoking some weed


Careful, the marijuanas can be very addictive.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 9, 2018)

A bit of Green Crack, usually use my Volcano vap to smoke this, but felt like a joint this AM.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 12, 2018)

Starting the day off with some Bubble Gum, first time I grew it and very happy. I will run it with my botainicare line to see if I get a different flavor profile as I ran this batch using Mega Crop which was supper easy but I think I get a better flavor form the botanicare line. I say this only off one strain though Lemon OG (have ran using botainicare for years but had one plant in the Mega Crop rail, it is good but the lemon profile isn't as dominant IMO using the Mega Crop) so I will run the bubblegum with the botanicare next time and see if I notice an extreme difference.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 12, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Starting the day off with some Bubble Gum, first time I grew it and very happy. I will run it with my botainicare line to see if I get a different flavor profile as I ran this batch using Mega Crop which was supper easy but I think I get a better flavor form the botanicare line. I say this only off one strain though Lemon OG (have ran using botainicare for years but had one plant in the Mega Crop rail, it is good but the lemon profile isn't as dominant IMO using the Mega Crop) so I will run the bubblegum with the botanicare next time and see if I notice an extreme difference.


I'm loving MC, I found nematodes in my soil during a transplant a few weeks ago. I haven't added any, I'm assuming they're the good kind because my plants are happy. This stuff doesn't kill micro life. So I'm going to look into adding mycos and few other things once I move indoors this fall.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 12, 2018)

black widdo haze


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 12, 2018)

I've heard so much good about Megacrop! I'm ordering the sample and going to go from there it sounds like a great product and it doesn't even sound like you really need the bloom booster with it from what I've read looking forward to trying it!

I'm smoking some blond hash I had stored and kinda forgotten behind the butter dish in the fridge


----------



## macsnax (Aug 12, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I've heard so much good about Megacrop! I'm ordering the sample and going to go from there it sounds like a great product and it doesn't even sound like you really need the bloom booster with it from what I've read looking forward to trying it!
> 
> I'm smoking some blond hash I had stored and kinda forgotten behind the butter dish in the fridge


I've only finished one plant with it so far but, it seemed to perform well in the frost department. My entire vegetable garden had been fed MC as well and it's just amazing what this stuff does for sheer plant size and growth rates. Everything tastes as good as my organic veggies too, imo.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 12, 2018)

Zillerz said:


> Lookin goood!
> I also have a vape, but i don't use it, I don't get the same high as smoking it in zig zags


I prefer rizzla but same idea. Although you intake way more carcinogens...it hits more like a hammer in a doob

Today it is train wreck and jack herer and a bit of white rhino later. All delicious. I love those 1 cup mason jars for storing personal !


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 12, 2018)

Sunday evening mix up , Gsc & NL


----------



## gwheels (Aug 12, 2018)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> Sunday evening mix up , Gsc & NL View attachment 4179863


FROSTY !!!


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 12, 2018)

Smoking first blunt of purple Kush. First time growing the purp. Good shit!!!!


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 12, 2018)

amnesia haze


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 13, 2018)

Starting with a bit of Northern Lights XL


----------



## gr865 (Aug 14, 2018)

Cali Orange + Unknown variety of Hash with my Volcano Vape.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 15, 2018)

Still got the Vape out so I'm doing some Blue Dream that I was given for my BDay.
  

Nap time,


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 15, 2018)

strawberry sour diesel devils harvest seeds


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 15, 2018)

GSC Pollen bit harsh on the neck but defo a hard hitting smoke


----------



## Jbw1111 (Aug 16, 2018)

Smells of something paradise. Makes me wanna listen to metal. Makes me feel like I can accomplish anything but I ain't getting out of this chair either.


----------



## hawse (Aug 17, 2018)

Ayahuasca Purple, my own home grown (so not trimmed great lol). It's so freaking relaxing man this stuff makes me float...


----------



## gr865 (Aug 17, 2018)

hawse said:


> Ayahuasca Purple, my own home grown (so not trimmed great lol). It's so freaking relaxing man this stuff makes me float...


Is that from Barneys Farm, I have ten of those seeds and looking forward to that grow, may next spring of an early fall run.


----------



## hawse (Aug 17, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Is that from Barneys Farm, I have ten of those seeds and looking forward to that grow, may next spring of an early fall run.


Yeah it is, my current fav strain... Watch out they get tall and like to stretch first two weeks of flower. Skinny leaves and stretches like a sativa, but 100% indica effects...


----------



## gr865 (Aug 17, 2018)

Do you have a journal? Need to pick you brain if possible, if your like me you have not much brain left to pick!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 18, 2018)

Royal gorilla for me this morning.
Have the slanted eyes this morning lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 19, 2018)

Moonrocks!


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangie x original diesel


----------



## Lola Grows (Aug 20, 2018)

Thug pug “purple drank breath” I grew. 
Buds turned out dense, sticky, and make a lil pop when you break them apart. Cake


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 20, 2018)

maroccan amnesi hasj


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Moonrocks!


Smoking some of the best resin i've ever tasted. Damn that's good! Bowl was packed with the shit, couldn't even hit out of it, had to extract it n smoke it!!


----------



## terpnasty (Aug 20, 2018)

^^^Resin? People still smoke that stuff? 

Smoking on some super potent Sherbert. This has been one of the only strains where I forgot to do shit in a bad way. Like prepaying for your gas, then walking out the grocery store 30mins later wondering why your gas light is still on when you just got some. Oh wait, I prepaid but drove off before pumping.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 20, 2018)

Like going to the grocery store, getting home and you have no grocery's, damn left them in the cart.
LOL Been there.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 20, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Smoking some of the best resin i've ever tasted. Damn that's good! Bowl was packed with the shit, couldn't even hit out of it, had to extract it n smoke it!!View attachment 4184238


Wow I haven’t smoked out of one of this since high school! That’s juT nasty you would smoke that for so long without cleaning it yuck! Do you smoke a lot of swagg?


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 20, 2018)

I95 live resin
Straight gas!


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 21, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> Wow I haven’t smoked out of one of this since high school! That’s juT nasty you would smoke that for so long without cleaning it yuck! Do you smoke a lot of swagg?


No swagg at all! Only smoke fire n kief out of that bowl


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> No swagg at all! Only smoke fire n kief out of that bowl


Get yourself a glass pipe. You will thank me later.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Smoking some of the best resin i've ever tasted. Damn that's good! Bowl was packed with the shit, couldn't even hit out of it, had to extract it n smoke it!!View attachment 4184238


I know you didn't put that trash gunk on top of flower...
Why even smoke resin if you have flower? Nasty!


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 21, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I know you didn't put that trash gunk on top of flower...
> Why even smoke resin if you have flower? Nasty!


Have you ever been to high school?


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 21, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> Get yourself a glass pipe. You will thank me later.


I have a couple glass pipes, bongs, steam roller, all kinds of shit. I've had that bowl for 27 years.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2018)

Loads of scissor and finger hash


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 21, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> Have you ever been to high school?


What the fuck does that mean? Yeah I graduated!


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 21, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I know you didn't put that trash gunk on top of flower...
> Why even smoke resin if you have flower? Nasty!


Nah I put it on top of a roach.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> I have a couple glass pipes, bongs, steam roller, all kinds of shit. I've had that bowl for 27 years.


Well throw it in the trash then.


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 21, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> What the fuck does that mean? Yeah I graduated!


What does a question mean? I was referring to the amount of people who smoke resin in high school. It’s a disgusting habit


----------



## kindnug (Aug 21, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> Have you ever been to high school?


Yes sir
We didn't smoke resin, it gets cleaned out + down the sink.
Glass all day


----------



## kindnug (Aug 21, 2018)

Popeye_ said:


> What does a question mean? I was referring to the amount of people who smoke resin in high school. It’s a disgusting habit


I hope it's not a common thing...


----------



## Lola Grows (Aug 21, 2018)

Oooh wee....... some purple punch this morning. Flavor explosion.....


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 21, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Yes sir
> We didn't smoke resin, it gets cleaned out + down the sink.
> Glass all day


Lol same here


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2018)

K enough of of all that. I don't even cash my bowls. I get down to the last bit and dump it and reload.


----------



## Old And Miserable (Aug 21, 2018)

Breakfast of champions! Who's next?


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 21, 2018)

mix off bubble gum amnesia hasj


----------



## gr865 (Aug 21, 2018)

All this talk of resin and such shit, I am an old dude, smoke joints, glass bowls and sometime the occasional bit of hash. That black shit looks nasty, but then I do 3 ml of FECO daily orally and it is also nasty looking. But it is my wellness med's and works great.

OK that being said, today I broke a couple of big G13 Haze bud down to grind for joints.

Nice! Grew this in 17', if I ever have the room I will grow it again.

 

This is such a smooth smoke, just enough cough to get off.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 21, 2018)

Still have about 5 zips of her.
Have just over one zip of Super Citrus Haze and about one plus zips of a WW that is some of the best sleepy time med's we have grown in a while.
Then I have about 1.5 lbs of LSD but will be using 1 plus pounds for FECO in the next few weeks.
I have X amount of different strains that I picked up or get as gifts from CO, maybe a few zips total or so of Durban Poison, Cali Orange, Dark Star, Train Wreak and bit an pieces of a couple of other strains .

So I have to get my ass in gear for this next grow, I am ready for it. Need a heavy Indica FECO for blending with my Sativa dominate FECO.

GR


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Still have about 5 zips of her.
> Have just over one zip of Super Citrus Haze and about one plus zips of a WW that is some of the best sleepy time med's we have grown in a while.
> Then I have about 1.5 lbs of LSD but will be using 1 plus pounds for FECO in the next few weeks.
> I have X amount of different strains that I picked up or get as gifts from CO, maybe a few zips total or so of Durban Poison, Cali Orange, Dark Star, Train Wreak and bit an pieces of a couple of other strains .
> ...


What does the FECO taste like?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 21, 2018)

Afghoo x alien og, its alright.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 22, 2018)

Well this am im smoking some digital genetics digial dream.
That strain was a big hermie a month in.
Pulled it when I seen balls on it.
Not bad weed for being a hermie and only in flower for a month.
Pulled all clones of it and threw away the remaining seed as wont take the chance again with it.
Thank god it was in my smallest flower room.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What does the FECO taste like?


That is hard to describe, not the best tasting but not bad. I use a oral syringe and do 0.35 ml/day. Put it between my lower lip and gums and let it rest there for about 15 min while it is absorbed. Some goes down the throat but not much. I normally do it before dinner.

It does have a chemical taste, due to the 99.99% alcohol used to extract the THC from the plant material. When I did the oil protocol for my prostrate I ended up at the end doing 3 grams a day, 0.33 grams per veg cap, 9 caps a day, two in the morning, then one every 2 plus hours and two at bed time. I was not worth much those few months, LOL. Now is just a wellness dose.


----------



## Jbw1111 (Aug 22, 2018)

amsterdam-kush said:


> maroccan amnesi hasj
> 
> View attachment 4184047


What in thee absolute hell!? That looks very absurd. Never seen anything like that before...

Edit: I don't want to seem stupid, please don't judge my ignorance.


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 22, 2018)

Smoking some purple Kush, NOT RESIN! LMAO


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 22, 2018)

Spliff Seeds Afghani Gold, best sleep meds!


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 23, 2018)

Jbw1111 said:


> What in thee absolute hell!? That looks very absurd. Never seen anything like that before...
> 
> Edit: I don't want to seem stupid, please don't judge my ignorance.



it is marrocan hash the original concentrate

View attachment 4185687


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 23, 2018)

Bout to smoke some of my Blue Venom from last August


----------



## hawse (Aug 24, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Like going to the grocery store, getting home and you have no grocery's, damn left them in the cart.
> LOL Been there.


 I made it all the way to the mall with no shoes on once I was so faded...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 24, 2018)

Am smoking Royal Queen Sour D.
Had 3 plants from seed. Only one plant was worth keeping.
Good smoke though for my medical issues in the mornings...oh its the afternoon now lol
Have a nice stoney day everyone.


----------



## hawse (Aug 24, 2018)

Smoking an unknown strain this AM that I crossed with a different unknown strain, all from bag seed. It's really not as bad as you might think lol. Darn things always end up fluffly though. Good effects though, seems like a pretty even hybrid, very low bad effects like paranoia that I tend to get, so I keep it around...


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 25, 2018)

bubblegum


----------



## Mr Blamo (Aug 26, 2018)

Thought id start my morning with northern light this morning while listening to a 1970's music ch on the radio.
I am eye balling my ghost haze train hash though. Its so black and sticky but the smell of it is bad lol smells like dirty crotch but it tastes like hash ..good thing for that.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 26, 2018)

Pull out a few small buds of Barneys Farm LSD for this mornings pleasure.
Cleaned the pipe and about to enjoy this with my lady.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm smoking on some hazelnut cream flower topped off with some hazelnut cream wax. Flavor through the roof on this stuff.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 26, 2018)

OG Kush, topped with full melt OG Kush. OG Kush ^2

Reports of yummyness and euphoria. Cheers!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 26, 2018)

After dinner bowl of Columbian Ripper P6 winner pheno, cross of my Blue Ripper male x Columbian Gold. Hits like a truck, sand behind the eyelids, pretty well non-functional other than taking and posting some pics 


 

  


Cheers


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Aug 28, 2018)

Rosin ( amnesia hash)


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 28, 2018)

hawse said:


> I made it all the way to the mall with no shoes on once I was so faded...


How far is the mall?


----------



## hawse (Aug 29, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> How far is the mall?


Like a good twenty minute drive! I wasn't driving for what that's worth lol. Wife went in and bought me a new pair... I've also been so faded that I got lost in the woods and ended up walking into an electric fence ha ha. Thankfully it was not turned on.


----------



## Lola Grows (Aug 29, 2018)

WEDDING CRASHERS!!


----------



## hawse (Aug 29, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> OG Kush, topped with full melt OG Kush. OG Kush ^2
> 
> Reports of yummyness and euphoria. Cheers!


I was hitting some OG Kush yesterday... That stuff puts me up in the sky...


----------



## hawse (Aug 29, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4189331
> WEDDING CRASHERS!!


Nice frosty dense looking nugs!


----------



## gr865 (Aug 30, 2018)

Barneys Farm LSD, Pheno #2
Got the Volcano Vape out and enjoying a different kind of high today.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 30, 2018)

OG Raskal's Afghani Kush


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 30, 2018)

Some Violator Kush. 
 
NY Sour Diesel. 
 
Ice Wreck
 

Hawaiian punch. Reminds me of Silver pearl from years ago.
 

Cheers


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 31, 2018)

White Rhino × Mazar


----------



## gr865 (Aug 31, 2018)

@Beachwalker

Grew me some White Rhino a few grows back, very small plants, very compact good sleepy time cannabis.

GR


----------



## Kent Sage (Aug 31, 2018)

Sherbet


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 31, 2018)

What side do I light first? Left is gorilla glue right is girl scout cookies. First time gsc smoker both got me twisted separately, figured I try both together.fire up


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 1, 2018)

Romberry


----------



## macsnax (Sep 1, 2018)

Birthday cake for this am.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 1, 2018)

G13 Haze!


----------



## Mikebuds (Sep 1, 2018)

Morning all my fellow grower/smokers, smoking the same as yesterday. Sorry guys some of you got like 10 different strains n oils n waxes. I don't have it like that, YET soon as this crop is done I'll have 9 different strains. Don't know what 7 of them are ( hopefully it's some good), fastbuds sent me n my dude 2 packs of 10 with no labels. So until then it's going to be the gsc & gg. Happy smoking everybody, don't choke too much or do "if you don't cough you don't get off" anyone remember that shit from back in the day? Lol sorry for rambling I'm baked


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Sep 1, 2018)

Smoking the rest of my purple Haze


----------



## gr865 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bday gift from friends in CO, an 1/8 of Green Crack. Nice buzz and nice looking buds. Crushed this one already, will take pic of next one, when I smoke it again.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 2, 2018)

white widdo


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Sep 2, 2018)

Blueberry X Big Devil


----------



## Brenshlus (Sep 2, 2018)

Holiday weekend, no work until Tuesday...W&B w/Moonshine Haze, did a post-lunch sesh w/SourD, also have some Hell's OG for an evening social gathering.


----------



## Lola Grows (Sep 2, 2018)

Some Banana punch & Mimosa #26
Cultivated by one of my faves... The jungle boys


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 2, 2018)

Gunslinger 

Kind of fluffy, grown under lower light due to summer hid/heat considerations.. ..but some damn good smoke! Wasn't too much so keeping it all, glad I took cuts!


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Sep 3, 2018)

Pollen Mix Durban Poison & Green Ninja , make you bark like a dog but sweet on the head


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 3, 2018)

This is the mystery Gorilla Glue LOL there's a thread about this plant somewhere, I couldn't find it to link but the short of it is they were freebies of regular seeds, but we were never able to figure out who the breeder was..?

.. this is probably the strongest marijuana I've grown in the few years I've been back growing. Very easy to clone, will be doing a whole run this coming winter/early spring of her 3rd gen clones. Have a few second generation cuttings waiting to go into flower presently


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Sep 4, 2018)

Liked the purple haze so much, I got more!!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 4, 2018)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Liked the purple haze so much, I got more!!


Here you go. Every time I hear someone say purple haze, it makes me think of this song.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Here you go. I every time I hear someone say purple haze, it makes me think of this song.


Saw this in concert live!!!

Great


----------



## macsnax (Sep 4, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Saw this in concert live!!!
> 
> Great


That's pretty cool. I wish I could have, I wasn't born before he died.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 5, 2018)

Brought gps gunslinger for my walk today (not a bad Beach smoke!)

..a billion little white seashells on the beach today

Edit* Gunslinger may cause hallucinations? LOL


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 6, 2018)

Hashish


----------



## macsnax (Sep 6, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> HashishView attachment 4194159


Are you doing that with a pollen press?


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 6, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Are you doing that with a pollen press?


Yes mac, $15/Amazon


.. I use a pollen shaker to separate. I leave one end cap off and press in a bench vise, no heat required


----------



## macsnax (Sep 6, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Yes mac, $15/Amazon
> View attachment 4194279
> 
> .. I use a pollen shaker to separate. I leave one end cap off and press in a bench vise, no heat required


Very cool man. I have a pollen shaker too, it's pretty handy.


----------



## hawse (Sep 7, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> HashishView attachment 4194159


Cool that's what my stuff looks like too  cause I use one of those presses... Well, I don't use the shaker, just the press and a lighter to make it get hot. I usually am using the dry ice keif from my trim though ...


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Sep 8, 2018)

Grapefruit


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 8, 2018)

couple small nugs. 
Some White Widow. ..been curing for 3 months.....mmmmmmm.....yummy !!


----------



## hawse (Sep 8, 2018)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> Grapefruit View attachment 4195164


How does it taste? Looks delicious. I have an unknown strain with a similar look to it though... Is it sativa dom?


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah its sativa dom , Lineage genetics auto. smells very fruity very citric aftertaste


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 8, 2018)

Incredible bulk


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 9, 2018)

bubble kush rqs seeds


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 10, 2018)

hawse said:


> How does it taste? Looks delicious. I have an unknown strain with a similar look to it though... Is it sativa dom?


Tastes great !! Def sativa dom.
Very strong cerebral high.
I kept waiting for amber...just wouldn't show !! Minimal couch lock. Next batch (curing) will be better. More terpenes this round.


----------



## Northernone666 (Sep 10, 2018)

A little something, something from a bro.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 11, 2018)

Some GG#4 
 
Some OG sour diesel 
 
And some Violator Kush again. 
 

Cheers


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some GG#4
> View attachment 4196869
> Some OG sour diesel
> View attachment 4196870
> ...


Blown away !! 
I'll pay for the food with that smorg !! 
All strains trichs are amazing !! 
Very beautiful....you are tuned in !!
Something to strive for.
Thanx for the show !


----------



## Mikebuds (Sep 11, 2018)

Sour diesel first time smoking, got me pretty twisted


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## alldayeriday420 (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice and densed.


----------



## hawse (Sep 14, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> Tastes great !! Def sativa dom.
> Very strong cerebral high.
> I kept waiting for amber...just wouldn't show !! Minimal couch lock. Next batch (curing) will be better. More terpenes this round.


Seems to be a struggle I have too - harvest earlier and tastes better but more speedy, harvest later, more relaxed effects but tastes a little different somehow... I prefer harvesting later, but it does seem you lose a little bit of the terps...


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 14, 2018)

White Widow (ilgm)


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

I smoked one of the three Sour Moon Wreck buds I had to clip early. Very good taste and high. Now I'm going to worry until I get the rest of it in.


----------



## Brenshlus (Sep 15, 2018)

I got some Grapefruit Durban for the daylight hours....allows me to be pain-free for hours yet still remain focused & productive. But right now, I'm nestled beneath the _warm blanket_ of Salmon River OG #4...should sleep well tonight.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Sep 17, 2018)

Been smoking some og kush finger hash. I'm pretty wrecked to say the least lol
Been eye balling a mj cake I made yesterday think ill have a piece.. Has the mj butter in it and a half ounce of dusty ghost haze train bud.
Should be a very interesting 24 hours lol


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 17, 2018)

black widdo haze


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm not sure. The other day when I added it to my stash I knew I would remember what it was, so I didn't do a label. It was just a few nuggs I had to cut early. Now I can't remember. It's pretty good though.

And it doesn't have seeds, so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## reynescabruner (Sep 17, 2018)

Kandy kush!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 17, 2018)

Still the same birthday cake for me, with some sunshine daydream wax.


----------



## Brenshlus (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm on vaca for the week ...new glass bubbler just arrived in the mail yesterday..._christened_ it last night with a nug of Hash Haze. This morning, some Dark Blue Dream to get my lazy week started. I luv vaca.


----------



## Lola Grows (Sep 20, 2018)

Wedding Pie


----------



## Mikebuds (Sep 20, 2018)

Blue dream for the AM


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 20, 2018)

bubblegum


----------



## Mikebuds (Sep 21, 2018)

amsterdam-kush said:


> bubblegumView attachment 4202270


I'd chew on that bubblegum! Mmmmm looks good!


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Sep 22, 2018)

Orange diesel 

I'm about to mix a joint between orange diesel, purple Haze, girl scout cookie and a random bagseed.


----------



## GoatSoup (Sep 22, 2018)

Tangerine Dream, after two weeks in the jar. My first home grown in 10 years! 
Thank you Governor Moonbeam. California Seeds and California water, I love it!

I'm getting ready for round #2, but smoking for a change after 19 fucking weeks!


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 23, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> I'd chew on that bubblegum! Mmmmm looks good!



haha thanxx


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2018)

Columbian Gold finger hash and a tester that "fell off" 

 
  

Cheers


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 23, 2018)

Same here, not smoking only sampling as I trim:


 OG Raskal Afghani Kush


----------



## Mr Blamo (Sep 24, 2018)

Am smoking left overs from last night...OG Kush crossed with Ghost Haze Train.


----------



## Lola Grows (Sep 24, 2018)

Cookie Monster nuggets hard as a rock.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Sep 25, 2018)

Smoking some outdoor from last season a buddy gave me.
Unknown strain but its pretty darn good.


----------



## Brenshlus (Sep 25, 2018)

Picked up Cherry Diesel and some more Grapefruit Durban today. Lovin' the _cherry goodness_ right now.


----------



## atxlsgun (Sep 27, 2018)

Everyday is shatterday


----------



## alldayeriday420 (Sep 27, 2018)

atxlsgun said:


> Everyday is shatterday


 now that looks yummy, too bad it's way overpriced for me. This is what im smoking today my friends.

J


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Sep 28, 2018)

OG Kush from southern oregon seeds. Dreamy effect. In my own world. Nobody harshing my mellow.


----------



## potpimp (Sep 28, 2018)

Acapulco gold bought at a dispensary in Alaska. Lab measured THC: 32%


----------



## Mikebuds (Sep 28, 2018)

Smoking on some Khalifa Kush n Sherbet $90/half for each


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm trying to clean out my stash bag to have room for newer stuff. I just had a one many safety meeting with Gorille de Raisin from 16-17 spring season.


----------



## Brenshlus (Sep 28, 2018)

The choices were pretty slim @ my local dispensary this afternoon....serves me right for waiting until Friday to restock.  Anyway, came home with an eighth of Holistic Farms Virgin OG(19.8 THCa)....tastes nice, kills the pain.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 28, 2018)

For the last week it's been Skywalker with some key lime live resin. Let me tell you the key lime isn't what I expected. I was thinking racing sativa, but no, it's the best happy, feel good high I've had in quite a while. It's been a good week.


----------



## Mikebuds (Sep 29, 2018)

Alright smokers I went around n got all the small pieces in the bottom of my jars. I'm gonna put like 8 different strains in a Doobie. There's gsc,gg,bb, cream Mandarin, monster cookies, blue Venom, sour diesel, and a sprinkle of AK-47!


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

Last night I gave up on the old GdR. I dumped it in with some Rotten Stinking Bastard and some larfy Sleepy Ass Blues and set it aside for my co-worker. His connection's connection died, and he hasn't been able to buy anything for a few months.

Anyway, with the space cleared out, I was able to add a little bit of Poly Shunk 1.5 to my stash bag.. That is ([Triangle Kush Cookies x Powernap] x Sinmint) X Shit/Skunk. After everyone cleared out of here last night, I tried it for the first time this season. One week drying, two weeks cure. lol 

It was hard to tell just how good it is, as I had a slice of Canna Coffee Bread earlier in the night. Did another couple of one hitters of it this morning. Pretty damn good.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2018)

So I went to make a batch of tincture and pulled a stoner move, didn't decarb the bud before throwing it into the tincture jar  Turned it into a nice blob of oil instead 

 

Cheers


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

GroErr said:


> So I went to make a batch of tincture and pulled a stoner move, didn't decarb the bud before throwing it into the tincture jar  Turned it into a nice blob of oil instead
> 
> View attachment 4207370
> 
> Cheers


If I had laid that SDcard down next to the blob, it would have got some on it, and whatever device I had put it in would have been fucked.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Sep 29, 2018)

rosin marrocan hiya


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 29, 2018)

UK Purps
 
MK Ultra
 
Kosher kush
 

Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> If I had laid that SDcard down next to the blob, it would have got some on it, and whatever device I had put it in would have been fucked.


I get shit on them all the time taking pics of the garden, it's amazing they've lasted as long as they have!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 3, 2018)

Smoking some nl this morning with some hash added.
Nice smoke to have while drinking coffee.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 4, 2018)

Strawberry diesel this morning for me.
Have a chest cold so only joints for a day or 2.
Nice morning smoke but...feel a bit lazy lol


----------



## macsnax (Oct 4, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Strawberry diesel this morning for me.
> Have a chest cold so only joints for a day or 2.
> Nice morning smoke but...feel a bit lazy lol


Is that darkhorse' strawberry d?


----------



## atxlsgun (Oct 4, 2018)

Gg4 shatter


----------



## Mikebuds (Oct 5, 2018)

Bout to chief on a gsc,sherbet & og Kush Doobie


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 5, 2018)

Watermelon Punch. 
Dense & super tasty


----------



## xtsho (Oct 5, 2018)

Colombian gold with a dusting of dry ice hash. Thinking of picking the seeds out of some Panama and rolling a joint.


----------



## Mikebuds (Oct 6, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4211137
> Watermelon Punch.
> Dense & super tasty


Looks good as shit! Your grow?


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)

Random Bud #5 X TPD.


----------



## Brenshlus (Oct 6, 2018)

Ye old dispensary yielded an 1/8 of Terrapin Sour Tangie yesterday. It's probably the best tasting PA-grown sativa that I've tried so far! Also grabbed a 'rythm' Blueberry Headband disposable pen...for those _convenient_ moments.


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 6, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Looks good as shit! Your grow?


No, I didn’t grow this out. It was absolutely terrific smoke from a dispensary.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 6, 2018)

Animal cookies flower and monster bananas rosin. Very stoney when smoked together.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 8, 2018)

UK Candy

DeathBubba
 
Rockstar
 
Sour Diesel 
 
Fruity Pebbles 
 

Cheers


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2018)

Last night at the camp I broke out some Random Bud #1 X TPD. It has a strong lemon lime smell. {this, like all my plants this year, was chopped early}


----------



## GoatSoup (Oct 8, 2018)

I just got a fresh pack of Zig Zags and fired up a J from a little plant I grew under 50 watts 12/12 from 3 weeks from germination. 
I had seven left over seedlings from some Sativa mixes my nephew grew last year. I didn't have room for these and so I decided to leave them in their Solo cups in the cloning hood and grow them out. 
They grew up to about 5" tall and each had one about quarter to half dollar sized bud. They were cute and no trouble at all.
I put then in a pint mason jar and let them age for a few weeks. 
Pretty good shit for just 50 watts. I've been sitting here for a half hour trying to post this.

(Edit) _I just realized I was in the Autos. Cause I just finished a Tangerine Dream Auto and been reaping the harvest so to speak... Oh , I'm not in Autos? Well I'll go try some TD now. _


----------



## tatonka (Oct 8, 2018)

Purple Punch


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## captiankush (Oct 10, 2018)

GMO cookies, mids but really tasty

  


CK


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 10, 2018)

Wedding Sherbet

My friend crushed this cross!! Fire... some free smoke lol


----------



## HazednConfused (Oct 11, 2018)

"Humboldt's Finest" Monster Cookies


----------



## Mikebuds (Oct 11, 2018)

Smoking on some type of Kush, he said. Really good, got like a citrus, fruity taste and smell.


----------



## Mikebuds (Oct 11, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4213573
> Wedding Sherbet
> 
> My friend crushed this cross!! Fire... some free smoke lol


Looks great!!!


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 11, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Looks great!!!


It’s really nice


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Some early sample(44 days) jack herer smoked me tonight lol. Yowza


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Oct 12, 2018)

I am working a temp job at an oil refinery. I just took a huge dab of some green ribbon shatter I made. Im on lunch. I regret it now. I can't keep my eyes open and i have to go back to work. Stupid. Should have taken a smaller one!


----------



## Jbw1111 (Oct 13, 2018)

Some mystery bag seed I grew. Still curing but smokable. I don't know what to think of it. It is strong, but it's like it'll get you nice and high where you can get up and do shit, talkative, music is pleasurable, munchies something fierce. After about an hour or so though it knocks my ass out. It's fruity tasting but smells like hay to me so far. I'm on the fence on whether or not I'm proud to show it off. 2nd grow though. Hurried conditions. 

Smoking out of this:


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Oct 13, 2018)

black widdo haze


----------



## Kent Sage (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Oct 13, 2018)

Gelato #41


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 14, 2018)

Hashish


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Oct 18, 2018)

amsterdam-kush said:


> View attachment 4217663 View attachment 4217664 View attachment 4217665


Nice, what is it?


----------



## macsnax (Oct 18, 2018)

Some dry sift from my cookies n chem. Has a sweet inhale that I can't pinpoint, but the exhale tastes exactly like a cookie. Like a chips ahoy without the chocolate chips.


----------



## Mikebuds (Oct 18, 2018)

Just christened my new Pyrex with some Cherry Diesel


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 18, 2018)

..the Astros!


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 18, 2018)

4 grams of Grease Monkey for the upcoming weekend 
Greasy


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Oct 20, 2018)

thanx the strain is power plant 



macsnax said:


> Nice, what is it?


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Oct 20, 2018)

amnesia haze


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 20, 2018)

Used to smoking this

 But all that's around me at my is this


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 23, 2018)

MOCHI 
Rock hard , dense, and pungent grape taste. Impressed


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 23, 2018)

African Thai by Prime Wellness.


----------



## JayByrd420 (Oct 23, 2018)

Killer Kush (two different phenos)... Medical user in washington state... i've never seen so much quality product on the market at such fair prices!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 24, 2018)

This is RomBerry, but everything I smoke during the World Series is going to be packed with as much kief as I can stuff in it and still get it to burn proper!


Who do I want to win..? I'd rather not say.


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 24, 2018)

Birthday Cake Gelato ............. smells like gelato 41 rock hard buds my fave


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 24, 2018)

Sour Blueberry, Prime Wellness plug again.


----------



## Mikebuds (Oct 25, 2018)

Good morning people! Smoking on Blue Cookies n Candyland Cookies for breakfast today. Idk think i have a sweet tooth. Blue cookies is now one of my favorites, damn is it tasty. Blue is on the left.


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 25, 2018)

Malawi Memory Loss
& Good Morning RIU


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 27, 2018)

Wedding Crashers # 18 
Cultivated by The Village


----------



## Mikebuds (Oct 27, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4222681
> Wedding Crashers # 18
> Cultivated by The Village


Damn that looks frosty!


----------



## Lola Grows (Oct 27, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Damn that looks frosty!


It’s frosty & sticky


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 28, 2018)

Started out my day with ghost train haze.
Love the soaring high in mornings.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm getting ready to kick off with some banana kush wax in my atmos jr.


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 28, 2018)

grapefruit durban & a smattering of gunslinger, likely a rso dj flo intermission


----------



## Mikebuds (Oct 28, 2018)

Going to bed with some blue cookies, candyland cookies, and my first auto of this crop. Blue's on the left mine's in the middle n candyland's on the right. I'm sleeping good tonight peace out rollituppers


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 1, 2018)

Gsc x Purple punch 
Julius Ceaser Purple Punch 
Mixing them together


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 3, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4225686
> Gsc x Purple punch
> Julius Ceaser View attachment 4225687Purple Punch
> Mixing them together


Damn u get some fine looking bud girl!!! Julius Ceaser looks yummy, never heard of it.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 3, 2018)

Ribs and gsc lol are on the menu today


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 3, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Damn u get some fine looking bud girl!!! Julius Ceaser looks yummy, never heard of it.


I liked the cross and decided to try it out. It has a nice taste and texture. Thank you lol, I only smoke the best flowers.


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 3, 2018)

This is what I'm smoking on now.


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 3, 2018)

This is what i can't wait to smoke, it smells so good!!


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 3, 2018)

Last of White Rhino × Mazar :/ (might be another jar around somewhere)


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 4, 2018)

Here's my next girl. This is the one that smells great. Thinking it's a type of mandarin or carmelino, idk shit is so sticky n stinky lol. Trying to get this to dry a lil faster lol, my impatient ass!!!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 4, 2018)

Im smoking the freebie strain from Lucky 13 seeds...Killer Queen.
Plant looked like c99 but had Romulan looking buds.
Tight hard frost nuggets.... but small buds.
Very enjoyable this Sunday morning.


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2018)

Nothing yet today. But I did poke around in my storage facility and found some nice Mystery Boggle, the short Sour Moon Wreck and the PP version of Poly Shunk 1. MB looks best, but the SMW beats it on taste. Haven't tried the PS1 yet.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm smoking The Deputy (stardog x bruce banner), I'm really kicking myself for letting this plant go. It had yield and potency in about 64 days. I'm really digging the buzz on this one.


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

Choking on Platinum Dosido the most lately


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 5, 2018)

Started my Sunday off right getting ready for Steelers game. Wish i knew what strain this was!


----------



## Blue back (Nov 5, 2018)

Some Banner 3


----------



## Blue back (Nov 5, 2018)

Alien OG


----------



## Blue back (Nov 5, 2018)

Agent Orange


----------



## Blue back (Nov 5, 2018)

Palpitine


----------



## Blue back (Nov 5, 2018)

Alien Rift


----------



## Blue back (Nov 5, 2018)

Gut Buster


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2018)

I broke out the Shunk AF this morning. {Afghani X Shit/Skunk} Pretty damn good. And I found a seed in the bud I broke up. I have to look back at my notes and see who the baby daddy was. My CRS is acting up again.


----------



## Fire Buds Only (Nov 7, 2018)

Got some Tangie yesterday and going to be checking it out today. Smells sweet and feels sticky. May need another day or two to dry properly but don't want to wait before I have a little taste!


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)

Last night I found a paper bag of BOG Life Star that I had put away to finish drying. Before the hurricane. No trouble keeping a joint lit. lol

It did have 15-20 f2 seeds. So . . . . . . .


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Nov 7, 2018)

Just now I was burning Swami's The One x Punto Rojo. Similar situation to what @too larry has going on... I pulled a top a few weeks back that had a bud rot spot several inches down stem but the top itself was okay. It had been sitting a while in my discards paper bag that I make hash out of. Made for a very flavorful joint. Dry it almost smells like red Hawaiian Punch concentrate in the bottle. Lol! Super candy!


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 8, 2018)

Started smoking on my foxtail plant. Don't know what it is but damn is it tacky!!!. Here's the top before n after trimming.Very light n airy.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 8, 2018)

Vaping honey oil this morning.
Sitting here getting seeds out of some og buds that were pollinated by a ghost train haze male.
Gonna have some nice finger hash to smoke this aft.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 8, 2018)

........ Gelato Cake by Nexus 
Nugs hard as a rock


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 8, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> View attachment 4229851 View attachment 4229852
> ........ Gelato Cake by Nexus
> Nugs hard as a rock


Just curious if nugs that look like this (have got them a couple times pre legalization) are naturally this hard/dense/smooth or if there is some compaction going on there during cure or during bagging? Specifically the smoothness of the nugs, not so much hardness


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just curious if nugs that look like this (have got them a couple times pre legalization) are naturally this hard/dense/smooth or if there is some compaction going on there during cure or during bagging? Specifically the smoothness of the nugs, not so much hardness


Gelato strains are naturally dense . I think it’s all strain related because I’ve tried others from this breeder that weren’t as dense. It’s the same when I buy Gelato by the Cookie Fam, solid buds.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just curious if nugs that look like this (have got them a couple times pre legalization) are naturally this hard/dense/smooth or if there is some compaction going on there during cure or during bagging? Specifically the smoothness of the nugs, not so much hardness


That's what buds look like when they have been ran through a mechanical trimmer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's what buds look like when they have been ran through a mechanical trimmer.


yes and no, they have to be pretty damn solid to begin with to come out looking that uniform. you stick fluffy buds in an auto trimmer and they get trashed


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 8, 2018)

Makes sense


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 9, 2018)

Vaping and smoking a strain called frankenstein and some white widow auto a freind dropped off for me both pretty tasty .


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes and no, they have to be pretty damn solid to begin with to come out looking that uniform. you stick fluffy buds in an auto trimmer and they get trashed


Oh for sure, I wasn't saying those weren't dense. They look like you could break a window with them.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 9, 2018)

Onto my vape pen this morning again.
Life is good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Oh for sure, I wasn't saying those weren't dense. They look like you could break a window with them.


i'm with you, though. i wouldn't turn down a free sack of that, but the whole machined look turns me off, if i wanted something machined, i'd take a pill..


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2018)

Venice beach afghan, I made this vape juice from live resin last night. I haven't hit it yet, gotta go into work for a bit. But I'm dying to see if the terps are there like live resin has.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 9, 2018)

..knew I had another jar or so around somewhere: White Rhino × Mazar


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Nov 9, 2018)

marrocan hash hiya


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Nov 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..knew I had another jar or so around somewhere: White Rhino × Mazar
> 
> View attachment 4230157


I've never tried Mazar how is it stand alone ?


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 9, 2018)

jimmy 2 step said:


> I've never tried Mazar how is it stand alone ?


No idea, I've had white rhino alone & this reminds me a lot of White Rhino with maybe a little more of a hashish taste, it's a good stony smoke in my opinion


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 9, 2018)

Gonna roll me a doobie for the morning using these 4 strains. These are 4 of the 5 autos from seedsman. All really good farthest one on right is the girl that foxtailed, she is ignorant with the smell, potency n the stickiness!!! Other 3 are very sticky too with all sweet smells n tastes. Very happy with the stains just wish i knew what they were! Peace out ganja heads.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Venice beach afghan, I made this vape juice from live resin last night. I haven't hit it yet, gotta go into work for a bit. But I'm dying to see if the terps are there like live resin has.View attachment 4230062


Lol update, making vape juice with live rosin is tits. Absolutely no need to add terpenes, these cartridges are action packed with terps.


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Nerdz.... Cookie Fam 

Not really dense but it smelled like candy, so I’m giving it a try .


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 11, 2018)

Good Sunday morning my fellow weed smoker/growers.  Smoking on some Dr Grinspoon with some keefe sprinkled on top, alright it was piled on top lol. Fuck that Dr Grinspoon is strong. Can't wait till the 1oz top is cured off of her


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 11, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Started smoking on my foxtail plant. Don't know what it is but damn is it tacky!!!. Here's the top before n after trimming.Very light n airy.View attachment 4229340 View attachment 4229341


Figured out what this shit is! It's Dr Grinspoon, found some pics online that are identical to her, and let me tell you it is Fucking strong!!!! This top is 26.8g crispy dry. So i made it an even 28 n put it up to let it cure properly.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 11, 2018)

Dr. Grinspoon take around 13-14 weeks to ripen


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 11, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Dr. Grinspoon take around 13-14 weeks to ripen


Yeah i read that too. It's the only strain that i can find pics that look like what i have.


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 12, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> View attachment 4231426 View attachment 4231427


Wow that's weird..! hope you kept a cut or reveged it ?


----------



## Mikebuds (Nov 13, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Wow that's weird..! hope you kept a cut or reveged it ?


It was an auto it got chopped lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..knew I had another jar or so around somewhere: White Rhino × Mazar
> 
> View attachment 4230157


Right after I took that top picture I tossed that bud in the grinder and immediately started smelling blueberry!? It's Romberry that was mislabeled

..below is the white rhino × mazar


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 15, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> View attachment 4231426 View attachment 4231427


WTH? All of a sudden I'm seeing weird looking Bud like that everywhere ? LOL ? 



https://www.justfeminized.com/clearance-40-off-greenhouse-nl5-haze-mist-5-seed-pack-46752-p.asp


----------



## sativafien#1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Good evening. Nevilles haze #36 X Mullembimby madness.


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Nov 17, 2018)

pp


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> WTH? All of a sudden I'm seeing weird looking Bud like that everywhere ? LOL ?
> 
> View attachment 4233897
> 
> https://www.justfeminized.com/clearance-40-off-greenhouse-nl5-haze-mist-5-seed-pack-46752-p.asp


One of my Sour Moon Wrecks did that. But I gave it an overdose of top dressing. It was the only one to show ill effects, but it happened right after, so I'm pretty sure I dosed it.

Bud still smelled and tasted good, but wan't very much to it.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)

Last night I dug out some Random Bud #1 X TPD for my night hike. A very peppery after taste. None of the other RB x TPD's have tasted like this. But this was the plant that had fell over due to termites eating the stem, so that might have something to do with the taste. It wasn't dead when I found it, but it was badly wilted.

This morning before work smoked a little of Poly Shunk 1.5


----------



## Mextex (Nov 17, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ..knew I had another jar or so around somewhere: White Rhino × Mazar
> 
> View attachment 4230157


Very nice


----------



## Mextex (Nov 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Venice beach afghan, I made this vape juice from live resin last night. I haven't hit it yet, gotta go into work for a bit. But I'm dying to see if the terps are there like live resin has.View attachment 4230062


Need some of that


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)

Last night on my way out to walk, I grabbed an almost dry nug of Gorille Enormi X Shunk AF. This is some that didn't get tended the last 4-5 weeks of it's life. {if I don;t have time to tend it, do you think I have time to trim?}


----------



## macsnax (Nov 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> Last night on my way out to walk, I grabbed an almost dry nug of Gorille Enormi X Shunk AF. This is some that didn't get tended the last 4-5 weeks of it's life. {if I don;t have time to tend it, do you think I have time to trim?}
> 
> View attachment 4235993


That's ok if it still does the job


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 22, 2018)

I have not smoked leaf material since before MJ had flavors. Does leaf from a fruity tasting/smelling plant carry those plant traits in the leaves or are smell/ taste controlled by what is in the colas?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2018)

Leaves taste like chlorophyll, the smells and flavors are from different terpenes and canabinoids that are found in the plants oils. Much more oils in the buds than even sugar leaves.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> One of my Sour Moon Wrecks did that. But I gave it an overdose of top dressing. It was the only one to show ill effects, but it happened right after, so I'm pretty sure I dosed it.
> 
> Bud still smelled and tasted good, but wan't very much to it.


That's normal sativa, right?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2018)

I hope everyone is having a good turkey day..... I've been switching between cookies n chem flower topped with bruce banner live resin and a new batch of vape juice that is pretty much a mixture of stardog, bruce banner, and cookies n cream.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's ok if it still does the job


It does get a little trim on the tray. Not wanting to smoke those yellow leaves for sure. 

Nice head on it. The Shunk AF {Afghani X Shit/Skunk} showed up there. The purple is from the Gorille de Raisin branch of the family tree. 

Taste was somewhat lacking due to not quite dry, no cure and the whole hurricane making it impossible to get to for the last few weeks.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I have not smoked leaf material since before MJ had flavors. Does leaf from a fruity tasting/smelling plant carry those plant traits in the leaves or are smell/ taste controlled by what is in the colas?


Some of the tastes are carried over to the leaves, but no, they do not taste good. I don't trim my bud ahead of time since so much of it ends up in oil in two to three years. I would hate to have wasted all that time trimming, and didn't even smoke it. Other than a few "show off" bud, I just trim it as it comes across the rolling tray.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Nov 25, 2018)

Francos Lemon Cheese. Super Lemon Haze X Exodus Cheese . Greenhouse Seeds


----------



## alien-tech-cultivation (Nov 25, 2018)

smokin on dawg walker sauce


ghost og shatter


----------



## samuelwhite2050 (Nov 27, 2018)

Yesterday my bro came from Armenia and brought me something new. He says it`s very popular there and grow in the region Armavir, So today we will try it and I write about my feelings


----------



## Mextex (Nov 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I hope everyone is having a good turkey day..... I've been switching between cookies n chem flower topped with bruce banner live resin and a new batch of vape juice that is pretty much a mixture of stardog, bruce banner, and cookies n cream.View attachment 4237379


Nice


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 28, 2018)

Quick dry special with this chem pheno, smells pretty killer


----------



## alien-tech-cultivation (Nov 28, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Quick dry special with this chem pheno, smells pretty killer
> 
> View attachment 4240340


looks like fire good job


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 29, 2018)

This is Cali Connection La OG Affie, which I believe is actually OG raskal Afghani Kush? ..one of my favorites!


----------



## amsterdam-kush (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Nov 30, 2018)

Bubba Kush x Sour Dubz


----------



## SisGenderShrimp (Nov 30, 2018)

Lucky charms


----------



## trichome 1 (Dec 1, 2018)

Smoking delicious seeds sugar candy,smells like cough syrup and after a couple week cure the taste is amazing HIGHLY RECOMMEND!!


----------



## Mikebuds (Dec 1, 2018)

Smoking on some Forum Cookies tonight. Very strong high, great taste!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 1, 2018)

Lemon Cookies, King Louis and a Classic OG


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 2, 2018)

San Francisco Sour Dough


----------



## Mikebuds (Dec 2, 2018)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> San Francisco Sour Dough View attachment 4242214


Very frosty, nice!!! How's the smoke?


----------



## Mikebuds (Dec 2, 2018)

amsterdam-kush said:


> View attachment 4240897


What is it? Looks great!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 2, 2018)

SisGenderShrimp said:


> Lucky charmsView attachment 4241563


That actually looks pretty terpy, hows the taste?


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 2, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Very frosty, nice!!! How's the smoke?


yeah smokes well , defo a night time herb . slept where i sat


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Dec 3, 2018)

Super Skunk


----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)

A fresh lil batch of cookies n chem, tasty stuff.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 4, 2018)

Have been smoking some straw chem this morning prolly the reason im still sitting on my ass lol


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Dec 4, 2018)

Purple Gas Pipe :: Super Ash x Sour Diesel x Purple


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 5, 2018)

White Widow


----------



## Mikebuds (Dec 5, 2018)

HeirloomsGardens said:


> Purple Gas Pipe :: Super Ash x Sour Diesel x Purple


Nice looks funky!!


----------



## too larry (Dec 5, 2018)

Yesterday a bit of Sour Moon Wreck. This morning, the late picking of Ass Cheese Blues. Yesterday I forgot and had my stash with me on the way to town. I dropped it off in a safe place, but this morning I had to rustle up something to smoke. I picked through the debris at Mamma's old trailer and found a stash I hadn't used out of since way before the hurricane. It was mostly last year's stuff, but there was that sack of ACB's that I had chopped in August.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 6, 2018)

I been smoking some 1 year cured ghost train haze.
Awesome nice smooth smoke and fantastic high.

Think ill go out and clean my truck off and shovel my driveway and front porch for the company I have coming today.

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2018)

Sour Moon Wreck. It was early, but the best so far this year. I've steady smoking on this. Will hate to see it run out.


----------



## HeirloomsGardens (Dec 7, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Nice looks funky!!


It is really sour and pungent. Great bud for sure


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

Canuck Sour D...love this shit


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Canuck Sour D...love this shit
> View attachment 4245060


My Sour D seed source has fell in love, or fell off the web anyway. Some of my Sour Grab Bag seeds are Sour D, but there are a lot of other Sour strains mixed in too.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

I smoked Clear {Oregon's Best Bag Seed} this morning. And Poly Shunk 1.5 ([triangle kush cookies x nightcap] x sinmint) X shit/skunk} this afternoon.


----------



## Mikebuds (Dec 9, 2018)

What up Smokiees???!! First time smoking the fruity pebbles, pretty good. Mixed in some Forum Cookies after one with just the pebbles. Damn that was tasty.


----------



## Mikebuds (Dec 9, 2018)

Can't wait to be smoking my next crop!Smells delicious in my room.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 9, 2018)

macsnax said:


> cookies n chem


Does GreenPoint “Cookies n Chem” consistently throw keepers?

I want to use a Male in program.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 9, 2018)

AuBlue said:


> Does GreenPoint “Cookies n Chem” consistently throw keepers?
> 
> I want to use a Male in program.


I think most packs should have multiple keepers. I've heard reports of multiple 30% phenos, not sure in how many seeds though, or if that's just generalized for the cross itself. It shouldn't be hard to find a frosty male in there.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 9, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think most packs should have multiple keepers. I've heard reports of multiple 30% phenos, not sure in how many seeds though, or if that's just generalized for the cross itself. It shouldn't be hard to find a frosty male in there.


I will not be able to grow the Cookies n Chem out to see result.
Also, our season is half finished so a bit hurried.

I will be able to do separate pollinations on the same plant in different locations.
So the strongest two males will be kept, and hope one is a winner.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 9, 2018)

AuBlue said:


> I will not be able to grow the Cookies n Chem out to see result.
> Also, our season is half finished so a bit hurried.
> 
> I will be able to do separate pollinations on the same plant in different locations.
> So the strongest two males will be kept, and hope one is a winner.


Good luck


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 11, 2018)

Whatever I smoke today is going to be out of my new bong, yay! Love it, haven't had a water pipe like this since I was a kid, 28 bucks including shipping via Amazon. It hits like Mike Tyson!


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 22, 2018)

Banana Punch


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 22, 2018)

An first sample of Remo Chemo


----------



## macsnax (Dec 22, 2018)

HolyHerb said:


> View attachment 4253123
> Banana Punch


That looks tainted..... Better send it to me for a safety inspection. Lol


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2018)

Last week Ass Cheese f2 was heavy in the rotation. This week it has been Poly Shunk 1.5 {PP} more than any other.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 27, 2018)

Sour D for me this morning.
Been eating some pretty powerful peanut butter /chocolate chip cookies over the holidays.
Just one of them works good for 8 to 10 hours.
2 of them will get you high as a kite for 18 hours.
3 of them...well you will be nodding a lot lol

Just eating 2 today lol


----------



## Blue back (Dec 29, 2018)

Platinum Dosido and Alien OG wax is the high of today


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 30, 2018)

Blue back said:


> View attachment 4256602 Platinum Dosido and Alien OG wax is the high of today


Yummy 
Have to strain and make my bubble hash today...been sitting for close to 24 hours.
Then ill be smoking hash for a few hours lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 30, 2018)

Gorilla glue


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2018)

Let's see here, I haven't posted in this thread in a while. I have some chem berry live rosin that I'm really digging. It has a feel good, talkative high. And some racefuel og of flower. They pair very well.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Gorilla glueView attachment 4257118


Nice!


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Nice!


 Thanks Mac, Happy New Year!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2018)

Happy


Beachwalker said:


> Thanks Mac, Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you as well my friend


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)

I've had a bug for the last week. I'll go a couple days without smoking, and start to feel better. Then get ripped, and next day I'm coughing up crud again. So I did a little baking. Canna Cranberry Orange muffin mix. Oil is from last year's leftover bud. A mixed batch. I got a little too high last night {be careful licking the mixing bowl and eating crumbles}, so haven't had the urge to eat one yet today.


----------



## Blue back (Dec 30, 2018)

Today I'm kicking it with and choking on Papitine and Agent Orange wax. ￼ Look how light in color that AO hash turned out. ITS FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Zero_OS (Dec 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> View attachment 4257165


That would be awesome to leave those on a plate in the office kitchen...


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 31, 2018)

White Rhino × Mazar


----------



## Blue back (Dec 31, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> That would be awesome to leave those on a plate in the office kitchen...


Be nice if he left them in my kitchen. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2018)

My GG #4 flower distilled by @cannabineer I appreciate the convenience of carts.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4257811
> My GG #4 flower distilled by @cannabineer I appreciate the convenience of carts.


I am so sold on carts. Behold my "Silo".
It's delivering a distillate from trim from @Grandpapy, and oh so taste, much effect, wow


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I am so sold on carts. Behold my "Silo".
> It's delivering a distillate from trim from @Grandpapy, and oh so taste, much effect, wow
> 
> View attachment 4257812


Is that Panama Red?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Is that Panama Red?


No; it's a mix of mostly Ghost OG iirc


----------



## too larry (Jan 3, 2019)

Zero_OS said:


> That would be awesome to leave those on a plate in the office kitchen...


They did get left in the office kitchen. Not out on a plate, but in the freezer. Sometimes I can't smoke at work, so I like to have some baked goods on hand. {If it wasn't for costumers, I would have the perfect job} I've found that 1/4 to a 1/2 serving will give my a low level buzz for hours. Smoke a couple of one hitters, and it kicks it up several notches.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jan 4, 2019)

Smoking on my seemango,king kong,n idk lol


----------



## Mikebuds (Jan 6, 2019)

Silkscreened some leaves so I'm smoking some kief sprinkled in and on everything!lol


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 8, 2019)

Smoking Elite Kings strawberry chem.
Was a big plant but had popcorn buds on it. Real hard ones after cure.
Has a good 4 hour high..i figure the plant is around 20 to 23 percent thc.
Has the fruity chem taste..
Kinda nice smoke in the morning to start my day off.
Is almost lunch time...gonna have a few canna cookies...choc chip peanut butter chips cookies that are real strong.
Prolly because I put random bud in my butter...1/4 pound of bud for 1 lb of butter lol

Will be a nice hazy day for me....new bubble bags in the mail so I think ill do up a batch of hash.
Life is good.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 10, 2019)

Can't get off of the Remo! ..damn glad I kept a cut of that second wacky r/c plant! Don't know if it's because it was a seed run and I let it go way Amber or what but I really like this stuff! I have a grow Journal named 'Remo chemo' on here and semi-current if anybody wants to know more about the strain


----------



## Freedom Club (Jan 10, 2019)

Royal Cheese only.
Since I have it I quit all other strains.

Cheese or nothing.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Mikebuds (Jan 11, 2019)

Used my press for the first timen got a new piece! Really liking the GRAV glass pieces. Seemango is in the piece.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 12, 2019)

Started out with some Blueberry, just rolled a bunch for our day out and about some NL5 and some Lemon OG, gonna smoke a NL right now then hit the shower and get a move on, have a great day folks.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 12, 2019)

I was given a little bit of clementine live resin. This stuff is insane, I pull that little jar out of the fridge and open it and am immediately surrounded by the smell of fresh squeezed clementines. I am blown away by how terpy this stuff is, it's been a while since I've had something so strong smelling and tasty. Strong sativa rush, I could see it inducing paranoia if over indulged. I wish I could reach through your screens and let you smell it, just off the charts. Gonna be a good day, I'm off to pick up tk, gg4, and dosidos clones. Have a good one guys.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm smoking barneys farms blue gelato 41
Tasty weed...good up high.
Just what I need this morning after a night on canna cookies lol


----------



## Mikebuds (Jan 12, 2019)

Well I got almost quarter of pressed! Smells delicious, tastes even betterGonna put it back in put too much in the press had to dig it out.lol


----------



## macsnax (Jan 12, 2019)

Mikebuds said:


> Well I got almost quarter of pressed! Smells delicious, tastes even betterGonna put it back in put too much in the press had to dig it out.lolView attachment 4263945


Nice man


----------



## raggyb (Jan 13, 2019)

Just a Candida cap to take the edge off


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

Last night I stayed at my stealth camp. Dug around in my stash before I left and found a bag of Ass Cheese Blues. That was the plant that early flowered in late May, and I chopped the end of July. Best looking buds of the season.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> Last night I stayed at my stealth camp. Dug around in my stash before I left and found a bag of Ass Cheese Blues. That was the plant that early flowered in late May, and I chopped the end of July. Best looking buds of the season.


Score! How's everything coming back together for ya man?


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Score! How's everything coming back together for ya man?


Slow man. Mamma's old trailer is getting scrapped this week. We took way more crap than we have room for. Still would have loved to have got more, but didn't get started on it in time.

Roofers are starting this weekend or next week, if the weather will cooperate.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 14, 2019)

Well I've thought about ya a couple times, I flew down there and drove up 95 right before Xmas. The guy I was with was convinced all these trees we were seeing that were broke off like 20' up, were from a tornado. Lol, I tried explaining a few times and gave up. Glad your making progress man, hopefully soon it will be just a memory for ya.


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Well I've thought about ya a couple times, I flew down there and drove up 95 right before Xmas. The guy I was with was convinced all these trees we were seeing that were broke off like 20' up, were from a tornado. Lol, I tried explaining a few times and gave up. Glad your making progress man, hopefully soon it will be just a memory for ya.


Thanks for the well wishes.

My niece is in for a couple three days. She said what everyone says. Pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 15, 2019)

Well this morning I been smoking Grateful Sin.
Kinda candy like.
Smooth smoke with a kick back high.
Gonna keep this strain for awhile.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 15, 2019)

Well I just ate a good size mj caramel.
So with that said I hope everyone has a nice relaxing stoney day...like im gonna have.
No work in any grow rooms. Just gonna pound out some Rush and smoke joints all day long lol.
Sucks to be me eh lol

Enjoy your day and night everyone.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 15, 2019)

Sound like more fun than I'm gong to have today at work.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 15, 2019)

Imma try Death Star I recently harvested. I'ts been in the jars for only a couple days.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jan 16, 2019)

Four different strains n the pen is Durban Poison from Dank Smoke It Up My Peeps!!! Going to bed lit the f*ck up tonight!!!


----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)

I misspoke the other day. I was smoking Mystery Boggle, not Ass Cheese Blues. That is Mystery Plant #1 X BOG's Bogglegum. The reason I know this? I grabbed an extra pair of socks from my farm pack, and tossed them in my work pack. Went to change socks, and found the sack of MB.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 18, 2019)

Have another barneys farm blue gelato 41 that I trimmed off the branches this morning that is dry.
So cut up a small bud. Smoked it in a silicone hammer pipe.
UP UP and AWAY lol
Has a good soaring high that mellows out to a bit of couch lock...lovin this stuff this morning...oh its the afternoon now better get off my ass and go water my sam sara seeds punky lion


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 19, 2019)

Smoked some thc bomb not long ago ….is average weed imo but had a bouncy yield.
No reruns of that strain...its one and done.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Smoked some thc bomb not long ago ….is average weed imo but had a bouncy yield.
> No reruns of that strain...its one and done.


I've heard people go on about thc bomb, it's really not that impressive. I didn't care for the taste either, usually plants high in thc have at least a good hashy flavor.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 19, 2019)

I ran regular seed of it. One stood out had a pine scent and really hard buds but the high is just average. The other 2 looked the same and again high is average.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 19, 2019)

I haven't grown it, just smoked it. What's the lineage again?


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Jan 25, 2019)

Smoking some acapulco gold, a friend grew.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 28, 2019)

Crockett's Golden lemons. Beautiful stank rising from that grinder. Much enjoyed growing this strain, would very much recommend.


----------



## HolyHerb (Feb 2, 2019)

Some Zkittlez a lil 70 gram patty

Some Extreme Cream this photo does it no justice


----------



## Mikebuds (Feb 3, 2019)

Smoking on some of my last tops from last cropdamn good!!!


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2019)

I dug out a bag of #7 Random Bud X TPD last week. Have smoked on it almost exclusively since.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 7, 2019)

Enjoying some of this Green Crack Crystalline wax. Have a great day everyone


----------



## macsnax (Feb 7, 2019)

I've been slacking on this thread for a while...... Let's see tonight I'm puffing on some of bodhi's granola funk, there's no mistaking this one it tastes exactly like the name, and there's a handful of notes to the funk. And I've got some northern lights live resin that is throwback for sure. Smells like it did years ago. Takes the mind back in time.


----------



## Way2-High (Feb 7, 2019)

One part this
 

Two parts this
 

Makes this
 
This is my nighttime mix.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

Last night at the camp I went through and combined two camp stashes. The drawbacks of having so many strains and smoking so little. Threw out everything that was over a year old. I smoked on the Sleepy {Powernap X Sinmint Cookies} Taste pretty good. Stoney too. This was my first time trying this strain I think. {had two good males in the 16-17 spring crop and made lots of crosses with it though} Found one seed so far. {need to look at my notes to remember who's the daddy}


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 11, 2019)

Well I been smoking out of my sherlock this morning.
Lovin the strawberry glue from th seeds.
Got to head to electronics store and buy a bigger hard drive for my security system.
So hope everyone has a nice stoney day.


----------



## Mikebuds (Feb 12, 2019)

This is what I'm about to smoke! Woohoo


----------



## macsnax (Feb 12, 2019)

Mikebuds said:


> This is what I'm about to smoke! WoohooView attachment 4281207


That looks nice


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 12, 2019)

Mikebuds said:


> This is what I'm about to smoke! WoohooView attachment 4281207


Bought a bunch of those types of pre-rolls out west and found all of them to be great disappointments. Regretted just not spending that $ on joints, flower or etc. I love moon rocks, Colorado caviar etc. and was thrilled at the idea of twaxed joints but they all were big let downs. Can’t remember the brands exactly from Cali and Co, but the Phat Panda firecrackers or whatever...extreme bummer. All seemed too tightly rolled/stuffed and couldn’t get a good draw. 

None were that brand though and the look of them still appeals to me. Next time visiting I’m sure I’ll give them a try again.


----------



## Mikebuds (Feb 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Bought a bunch of those types of pre-rolls out west and found all of them to be great disappointments. Regretted just not spending that $ on joints, flower or etc. I love moon rocks, Colorado caviar etc. and was thrilled at the idea of twaxed joints but they all were big let downs. Can’t remember the brands exactly from Cali and Co, but the Phat Panda firecrackers or whatever...extreme bummer. All seemed too tightly rolled/stuffed and couldn’t get a good draw.
> 
> None were that brand though and the look of them still appeals to me. Next time visiting I’m sure I’ll give them a try again.


Well it was my first one like that n wow. Me n my woman smoked half n it lit our asses up!!! Great drags actually too big of drags!lol Burns great!! Will b buying another next payday.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 13, 2019)

Back to smoking ghost train haze this morning. Love this stuff with the soaring high.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 13, 2019)

Papaya punch.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Papaya punch.


One of my favorites. Not a knock out, but just flavorful and a good daytimer for me. The medicinal boys n gals in Cali that are growing/curing etc. are doing phenomenal job. I’m in the Midwest and get it from dudes so not sure who I can truly give the credit to...

Much better quality than the white gold I’m smoking on now from Co., which is good.
 
But, I also still have some MOG left...and this stuff is tasty.


----------



## Splaap (Feb 13, 2019)

White Sangria


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Back to smoking ghost train haze this morning. Love this stuff with the soaring high.


I pick my strains to smoke by digging around in the cans I use for storage and pulling out a sack that catches my eye. Been a while since I pulled out a sack of GTH. I miss it. 

I did get some Ass Cheese f2, #5 Random Bud X TPD and #7 RB X TPD out of storage this week. Haven't smoked any yet. Maybe tonight, but I ate half a canna cranberry orange muffin and I'm pretty high already.


----------



## HolyHerb (Feb 14, 2019)

from left to right Purple Punch, Master Kush, and Z-Cube all super terpy


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 15, 2019)

Been smoking th seeds strawberry glue...grew out a few of them...the purple one is the best...so far.
Have company coming...gonna be a mj caramel day and being Friday its a blunt day. 2 to 3 gram blunts 
So hope all of you have a nice stony Friday like im gonna have lol


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 17, 2019)

Well its a walking dead night.
Another hazy day for me lol
Have company coming got to break out the caramels. I made over 100 pieces lol Is why I am always eating them.
I sure save on weed when I eat the edibles. Takes my pain away to.
But back to topic I been smoking the purple gelato 41 this morning into this afternoon. Its really called blue gelato but 1 I had turned pure purple...like a deep red purple.
Good smoke before edibles lol


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Well its a walking dead night.
> Another hazy day for me lol
> Have company coming got to break out the caramels. I made over 100 pieces lol Is why I am always eating them.
> I sure save on weed when I eat the edibles. Takes my pain away to.
> ...


I've forgot about eating edibles, and smoked my normal amount before. Yikes, you can get high as fuck that way.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

Papaya Punch, pictures don’t do it justice. Shaky hands and poor lighting/cameraman.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've forgot about eating edibles, and smoked my normal amount before. Yikes, you can get high as fuck that way.


Just took zips and made two dozen cookies today, I only way eat them at bedtime though, I sleep like a rock, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Papaya Punch, pictures don’t do it justice. Shaky hands and poor lighting/cameraman.
> View attachment 4284558


Looks pretty dense


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 17, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Looks pretty dense


Dense and tight. Cali medicinal buds, so minimal waste. Wish I could trim n cure like they do.

That’s a little less than a zip.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Dense and tight. Cali medicinal buds, so minimal waste. Wish I could trim n cure like they do.
> 
> That’s a little less than a zip.


Gotta love cookies, I have some mandarin cookies that look a lot like those buds. Hard to break up by hand.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've forgot about eating edibles, and smoked my normal amount before. Yikes, you can get high as fuck that way.


Sometimes I forget to smoke when im on edibles as my edibles will blow a person away for hours lol
I didn't forget to smoke this morning...even though im still high from the day before.
Went out and removed snow...came in and smoked a 2 gram joint of sour d.
Royal Queens sour d...
Now im as lazy as a sloth lol
Have company coming so...….more edibles today.
May my family rest in peace on this family day....


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Just took zips and made two dozen cookies today, I only way eat them at bedtime though, I sleep like a rock, lol.


I use edibles at work, hiking or anywhere where it is hard to smoke. I've been using this batch of oil for months now. It was 9 ounces of trim and old bud into 16 ounces of coconut oil. {assuming no loss, that would be .5625 ounce of weed for every ounce of oil} I use from one to two ounces in a cake or bread mix.


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Sometimes I forget to smoke when im on edibles as my edibles will blow a person away for hours lol
> I didn't forget to smoke this morning...even though im still high from the day before.
> Went out and removed snow...came in and smoked a 2 gram joint of sour d.
> Royal Queens sour d...
> ...


I got really high Friday night at my camp. I had to clean seeds out of some #1 Random Bud X Triple Purple Dojo, and I did a one hitter every time I went to a smaller tray. Maybe three of those. Then I hiked some of it to my remote stash spots. There was some Sour Moon Wreck in one of the stashes, so I had to do a couple three one hitters of it. Then when I got back to camp, I did 3-4 one hitters of #5 Random Bud X TPD while I was boiling my coffee water. The #5 is the strongest of all the RB X TPD's. I was sitting by the fire in a chair, and was worried about stumbling into the fire when I stood up. So as soon as I got my coffee drank, I rolled over onto the ground and crawled into my sleeping bag. It was about a half hour before I felt it was safe to walk around camp.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I use edibles at work, hiking or anywhere where it is hard to smoke. I've been using this batch of oil for months now. It was 9 ounces of trim and old bud into 16 ounces of coconut oil. {assuming no loss, that would be .5625 ounce of weed for every ounce of oil} I use from one to two ounces in a cake or bread mix.


I like how potent that is, I imagine it makes it easier to incorporate into different foods.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 19, 2019)

GMO x Swayze #1 from Chuckers Paradise genetics.


----------



## bellagreen55 (Feb 19, 2019)

Blue dream for me today!


----------



## cobyda (Feb 19, 2019)

Mystery 98 CBD flower


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 20, 2019)

Decennntttt! Smoking some Carolina Walker and Triangle K^^^^^^^^^^^

Stay lifted mate


----------



## dashosh (Feb 20, 2019)

Hawaiian Punch. One of the best strains. Highly recommend!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2019)

GG4 from a Mass dispensary. Family member gifted me a few grams, and had me sample 5 vape oil strains. Got so wiped out I woke up at my desk 90 min later.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 20, 2019)

Jelly pie , Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 21, 2019)

Habit CBD Live resin


----------



## Splaap (Feb 21, 2019)

BadAzzKush /lightly seeded
Male was a Santa Marta gold.
Seeds are fat if relatively scarce, mottled gray and brown. Pollinated at 25 days post flip. Excellent taste at 4 week cure. Seeds for later. Clones about halfway through flower. Love me some BAK.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 21, 2019)

grape stomper as well


----------



## Splaap (Feb 21, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> Decennntttt! Smoking some Carolina Walker and Triangle K^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Stay lifted mate


 I have Mephisto Alien vs Triangle Auto in the que. When I switch to autos in about 6 weeks I will cross it with White Sirius Auto pollen and see what I can get. Also have Purple Mazar Auto regs to grow out. Done by end of June. Then it is cactus time until October.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 21, 2019)

Splaap said:


> I have Mephisto Alien vs Triangle Auto in the que. When I switch to autos in about 6 weeks I will cross it with White Sirius Auto pollen and see what I can get. Also have Purple Mazar Auto regs to grow out. Done by end of June. Then it is cactus time until October.


How's the AvT coming along? Smell,structure etc etc. Just bought some grape walker kush seeds along with a forgotten cookies freebie


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 22, 2019)

Ivcus,

How was the buzz on Triangle Kush? I have a hybrid strain with a TK momma, thinkin about planting it. Euphoric mainly? Or more narcotic?


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 22, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ivcus,
> 
> How was the buzz on Triangle Kush? I have a hybrid strain with a TK momma, thinkin about planting it. Euphoric mainly? Or more narcotic?


Euphoric I'd say is more fitting, Dank flowery smell with some gassy fruit. Finished my last gram just right now. Nice sourish earth flavor, definitely helped me with my anxiety and insomnia.


----------



## Splaap (Feb 22, 2019)

8


IvcusLongDankus said:


> How's the AvT coming along? Smell,structure etc etc. Just bought some grape walker kush seeds along with a forgotten cookies freebie


I am just finishing the cure on the 3 BAK mothers. Clones are probably 4 or 5 weeks from finish. I will crack the autos, including the AvTs, two weeks before I switch light schedule.
I tthinkit is ginna be bbbhhang a gong. SFV by Desert Bloom locked and loaded.


----------



## Mikebuds (Feb 22, 2019)

Smoking on some Fruit Punch, Gelato, n Forum Cookies


----------



## OJAE (Feb 22, 2019)

Amnesia Haze & GSC Auto mixed in the coffee blender and then in vapes, bubblers and bongs all day


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 22, 2019)

Mikebuds said:


> Smoking on some Fruit Punch, Gelato, n Forum CookiesView attachment 4287728 View attachment 4287729 View attachment 4287730


How's the forum cookies man?


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 22, 2019)

King Loius


----------



## Mikebuds (Feb 22, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> How's the forum cookies man?


Crystals galore, sticky,dense, gsc jacked the f**k up!!!! Definitely one to try if you're a gsc fan.


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 23, 2019)

Menu tonight is, Blue Dream from Humboldt and some Jack F1 from Spliff seeds.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 23, 2019)

Afternoon RIU Today it is Chem 4 with the perfect cure and no ceiling


----------



## HolyHerb (Feb 24, 2019)

Hot Dog Water(Distillate with added terps)


----------



## Mikebuds (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey everybody, just smoking on some gsc, tangie,lemon skunk,n pineapple express dank carts, bubblegum moonrock, blue dream, forum cookies, gelato,and fruit punch bud. I think that's it... Damn i am feeling pretty freakin good right about now!! You'd think it was the weekend over here!!!! Lol well gotta get up at 3:45a.m. gonna let my 5 dogs out give them their treats n smoke one more doobie for bed. Like i need another doobie. Peace out smoker/growers!


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 28, 2019)

Been smoking on Tartar Kush F2 this evening. It's my keeper female. Purple, and potent. I am about the pass out at my computer.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 28, 2019)

GSC and some sundae driver live resin, I kinda get the SD hype. Tasty af and it blasts ya pretty good.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Mar 1, 2019)

GG#4 Isolate & some Carolina Walker @ 15.67%CBD & 0.56%THC


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey guys hope you all have something good to smoke on today, happy Friday!

GG#4


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 1, 2019)

Some Master Kush HTFSE


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Mar 1, 2019)

indoor monster cookies (top) and some outdoor skunkdog (bottom) that was grown here in hawaii.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Cherries and berries pho cheers guys!


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 2, 2019)

Smoking a kief mix in my bong while I'm trimming GPS Gunslinger, this is pretty bud! (Ignore the Nana or two it's a seed crop)


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

I've been stuck on Ass Cheese f2 for a week or two now. Found 1 seed so far. Need to look at my notes to double check, but i think this one will be AC f2 X Un-Washed Hands.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 3, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Smoking a kief mix in my bong while I'm trimming GPS Gunslinger, this is pretty bud! (Ignore the Nana or two it's a seed crop)
> 
> View attachment 4292486 View attachment 4292487


That stuff is beautiful man! Bet it tastes good something about the purps


----------



## Hempire828 (Mar 3, 2019)

Some of that old exotic purple shit he called it... shit pretty decent... but I made a samba joint this time.. rubbed the joint down with some of the frost off some of the lower tier buds(light deprived popcorn nugs).. smoked really slow.. and pack a tad more punch


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 4, 2019)

Ahh oil, good and strong, too strong for these lungs

Tonight we will be smoking some BubbleGun from Spliff seeds, not the best smoke, but heye needs must...

Have a good one people...


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Ahh oil, good and strong, too strong for these lungs
> 
> Tonight we will be smoking some BubbleGun from Spliff seeds, not the best smoke, but heye needs must...
> 
> Have a good one people...


It all need smoking or going into the oil pile.


----------



## Hempire828 (Mar 6, 2019)

Headband


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 6, 2019)

Edible and some sfv shatter.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 6, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Edible and some sfv shatter. View attachment 4295445 View attachment 4295444


What are the edibles?


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What are the edibles?


Reece’s puffs lol 1000mg


----------



## macsnax (Mar 6, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Reece’s puffs lol 1000mg


I see, looked funny at first like eyeballs. I bet if you ate all of that in one go..... well you'd have a story you to tell anyway. Lol


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 6, 2019)

Well I normally do half I know it’s a big dose but I was on a bunch of Xanax like 8 mg a day and this has replaced it.


macsnax said:


> I see, looked funny at first like eyeballs. I bet if you ate all of that in one go..... well you'd have a story you to tell anyway. Lol


e


----------



## macsnax (Mar 6, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Well I normally do half I know it’s a big dose but I was on a bunch of Xanax like 8 mg a day and this has replaced it.
> 
> e


There you go, you're much better off with that than pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Hempire828 (Mar 6, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4292237


My cousin just turn me in to that leaf roll with the filter tip containing no tobacco.

I grinded .8 of that headband up and pull the paper and filled up the leaf, compressing it with the stick it came with..

Smoked extremely slow, I got extremely hi off that shit...out like a light... costly I might add also..

Its a special occasion leaf for me..


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> There you go, you're much better off with that than pharmaceuticals.


Ya I feel a lot better I was sick for a long time between that and Percocet.


Hempire828 said:


> My cousin just turn me in to that leaf roll with the filter tip containing no tobacco.
> 
> I grinded .8 of that headband up and pull the paper and filled up the leaf, compressing it with the stick it came with..
> 
> ...


i Love those palms but I agree def a special occasion thing


----------



## Pheno44 (Mar 8, 2019)

BlackBerry fire


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 8, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Smoking a kief mix in my bong while I'm trimming GPS Gunslinger, this is pretty bud! (Ignore the Nana or two it's a seed crop)
> 
> View attachment 4292486 View attachment 4292487


^ this (it's dried..! )


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 8, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> ^ this (it's dried..! )View attachment 4296275


That is beautiful man


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 9, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> That is beautiful man


Thanks! First couple of runs it was green bud?! LOL ..but it's been a cold winter so that's what a 64° dark period got me this time!


----------



## Mikebuds (Mar 9, 2019)

Starting the morning off right with a half a g of Winter Is Coming Moonrock on top of some Blue Cookies


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 9, 2019)

Mikebuds said:


> Starting the morning off right with a half a g of Winter Is Coming Moonrock on top of some Blue CookiesView attachment 4297101


That looks tasty


----------



## Mikebuds (Mar 9, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> That looks tasty


Very! I'm addicted, that's the 3rd kind I've had. 1st was bubblegum then Potter world them Winter Is coming. All have been good as fuck!! Very very potent


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2019)

Tonight I have some cali o live resin
 
And some copper chem live that looks a lot like diamonds in terp sauce.


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 11, 2019)

My Current Head Stash

Gelato Cookies & Cream

Big Smooth

Biscotti

Josh D O.G

Forbidden Fruit

Lemonchello

Sundae Driver
 
Master Kush


----------



## Mikebuds (Mar 11, 2019)

HolyHerb said:


> My Current Head Stash
> View attachment 4298450
> Gelato Cookies & Cream
> View attachment 4298452
> ...


Looks like you enjoyed the Forbidden Fruit lol


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 11, 2019)

Mikebuds said:


> Looks like you enjoyed the Forbidden Fruit lol


Haha yeah just a bit of it left


----------



## macsnax (Mar 11, 2019)

HolyHerb said:


> My Current Head Stash
> View attachment 4298450
> Gelato Cookies & Cream
> View attachment 4298452
> ...


They forbidden fruit must be the fav huh?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 11, 2019)

Mikebuds said:


> Looks like you enjoyed the Forbidden Fruit lol


You noticed too, lol.


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> They forbidden fruit must be the fav huh?


Lol it (and the master kush) is just whats been around longest. There was a few grams in there at the start


----------



## Dragon Daddy (Mar 13, 2019)

Og kush rosin.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 16, 2019)

i vaped some super old green crack. told my friend " tastes like shit and i didn't get high " after like 10mins then it hit me lol i had it in my grinder all ground up for at least 6 months


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Mar 16, 2019)

I never posted in this section before. So, hello everyone. Today I smoked on banana og & a guava C02 distillate for the first time. It was my first time using anything outside of flower, edibles & dabs. I also smoked some alien vs triangle flowers.


----------



## Dragon Daddy (Mar 17, 2019)

Og kush 1g


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 19, 2019)

SFV Shatter
Totally replaced 60mg of Percocet a day with this strain.


----------



## Dragon Daddy (Mar 19, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4303478
> SFV Shatter
> Totally replaced 60mg of Percocet a day with this strain.


Good medicine


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 19, 2019)

Dragon Daddy said:


> Good medicine


It is man love how it washes over you instantly. Been wanting to try the flower as well such a great strain


----------



## Blue back (Mar 19, 2019)

My own cross of GSC x White Fire Found a flower while trimming it so it's a gonner. Sucks cause it is the bomb! Leans mostly WiFi


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 20, 2019)

Fresh wax anyone?


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 20, 2019)

Some Hella Jackie White


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 21, 2019)

Some super wet ChemDawg Badder


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 21, 2019)

GSC...


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 21, 2019)

nothing lol. havent smoked since January.....need a new job and will probably need to pass a piss test


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 22, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> nothing lol. havent smoked since January.....need a new job and will probably need to pass a piss test


Been there, I feel ya....


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Hempire828 (Mar 22, 2019)

My very on harvested and almost cured White Widow..


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 22, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> My very in harvested and almost cured White Widow..View attachment 4304956


Looks good man I just planted some ww seeds myself.


----------



## Hempire828 (Mar 22, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Looks good man I just planted some ww seeds myself.


Hate like hell I didn’t get a clone... these seeds are from Seedsman and smoking like hell. Can’t believe I did it.. luckily I have 1 more freebie..


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Hate like hell I didn’t get a clone... these seeds are from Seedsman and smoking like hell. Can’t believe I did it.. luckily I have 1 more freebie..


You can always reveg the plant if you didn't take cuts. I've taken clones up to 5-6 weeks flower too, they need some reveg time though. Clones taken up to 3 weeks flower actually root faster than a cut from veg because of the hormones..... I know you weren't looking for advice here, I just felt inclined to leave it


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 22, 2019)

Dabbbbbz. Sunset sherb. I think one too many...


----------



## Hempire828 (Mar 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> You can always reveg the plant if you didn't take cuts. I've taken clones up to 5-6 weeks flower too, they need some reveg time though. Clones taken up to 3 weeks flower actually root faster than a cut from veg because of the hormones..... I know you weren't looking for advice here, I just felt inclined to leave it


No ,this is great advise. I thought about so many times.will definitely do it next go around...


----------



## Dragon Daddy (Mar 23, 2019)

My own rosin made with my own fresh harvest. Mystery strain. Puts you to sleep which honestly I like.


----------



## Dragon Daddy (Mar 24, 2019)

Pressed some more of my mystery plant today.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 24, 2019)

I made some canna gummies yesterday. The bears are 21mg and the worms are 84. And they're jolly rancher flavor, so they're pretty tasty.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I made some canna gummies yesterday. The bears are 21mg and the worms are 81. And they're jolly rancher flavor, so they're pretty tasty. View attachment 4306105


I've got some bought gummies right now. Haven't had enough time to test one of them yet. Maybe tonight at the camp.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've got some bought gummies right now. Haven't had enough time to test one of them yet. Maybe tonight at the camp.


I like the gummies better than the same old, same old cookies anymore. One or two little bears is very reasonable for daily candy consumption.


----------



## Blue back (Mar 24, 2019)

Smoke'n the dry version of this today


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Mar 25, 2019)

First 4 pics are dinachem this pheno I found pisses over ANY dawg I've smoked,this is super stinker full of resin and really strong, love it, the last 3 pics are in houses 33rd degree, thc crazy and terps unreal, on my second run on her roll on harvest


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 26, 2019)

Some Wedding Cake
 
 
Bop gun #2
 
Extreme Cream


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 28, 2019)

Smoking the one x rks thai pheno rhis morning. She isn’t potent like some people like, but she’s potent in ways I really appreciate  very enjoyable high. Been reading through granny storm crow on the mag too...so much wonderful info! Healin more than just the soul


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 28, 2019)

Some Strawberry Cough...


----------



## New Age United (Mar 30, 2019)

Sugar Black Rose


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 30, 2019)

whatever my buddy fires up ... I'm broker than a joker


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Mar 30, 2019)

Something I call Swazi-skunk, puffed a small little pick me up earlier today & came too after I'd been vacuuming, wiping down & sterilizing my grow room for 3 hours on automode. Not exactly how I planned my Saturday mid-morning but a nice smoke all the same.


----------



## WolfieLee (Mar 30, 2019)

S!ckN!ck said:


> Something I call Swazi-skunk, puffed a small little pick me up earlier today & came too after I'd been vacuuming, wiping down & sterilizing my grow room for 3 hours on automode. Not exactly how I planned my Saturday mid-morning but a nice smoke all the same.


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 31, 2019)

Some super fire Meat Bone #3 pheno hunted by my good homie
 
And of course some BHO done right 
Ghost OG


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Mar 31, 2019)

So I'm a medical user (it still seems strange saying that). I live in Hawaii on the island of Oahu. We've got 3 dispensaries and their bud it's pretty much crap aside from a couple of varieties. I've got a couple of buddies that hook me up with local bud that's cheaper and better varieties/cuts than the dispensaries. This is Cherry Pie grown on Molokai it's very high quality and well flushed. The only thing I don't like about Hawaiian bud is that its always holding a bit of excess moisture due to the humidity here.


----------



## Dragon Daddy (Apr 1, 2019)

Same mystery rosin came out different consistency.


----------



## conor c (Apr 1, 2019)

Bit of Malawi gold crossed to stardawg only got a little gifted to me to try sorry for the shit pic photography ain't my strength lol pretty nice smoke tastes more Malawi gold than stardawg it's kinda lemony sweet with a mild herby hashy background


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 1, 2019)

Smokin this garlicane right now homie brought over from the shop. Stonnnnned, very frosty and almost fake looking, kinda purply leafes tucked into cakes of crystals and orange hairs. 6%cbd and 27%thc, crazy strain that’s for shure. I’m stuck right now. Needa get a digital cam cuz my phone is shit for pictures, but you get the idea.


----------



## conor c (Apr 1, 2019)

What's the lineage I'm guessing garlic bud x slurricane or ?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> View attachment 4310540 Smokin this garlicane right now homie brought over from the shop. Stonnnnned, very frosty and almost fake looking, kinda purply leafes tucked into cakes of crystals and orange hairs. 6%cbd and 27%thc, crazy strain that’s for shure. I’m stuck right now. Needa get a digital cam cuz my phone is shit for pictures, but you get the idea.


I like high thc with cbd, it an even get a lil psychedelic.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 2, 2019)

conor c said:


> What's the lineage I'm guessing garlic bud x slurricane or ?


Slurricane x gmo, def got the cookies thing goin on. I smoked some this morning and passed back out! Dank but def not daytime weed. I’m a heavy smoker too.


----------



## JayBio420 (Apr 3, 2019)

Today I am blazing some delicious Walter White from Kamloops BC Canada. Celebrate!

An almost strawberry and pineapple smell when in bag, limes flavour on exhale and a powerful high that reduces my stress but can be a little bit sedating.. unless you keep busy. On the couch you will quickly become a slug.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2019)

Tikal


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 6, 2019)

Some California Special and as always with Smoking Green Pure Hemp...


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 6, 2019)

Platinum, baby! THE Incense of the weed world... Def in my TOP 5. Glad of this score, smooooooth from start to finish...


----------



## everest_dope (Apr 6, 2019)

SFV OG and it's fire. Can't even work my camera.


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 6, 2019)

everest_dope said:


> SFV OG and it's fire. Can't even work my camera.


Sounds like it's time to smoke another one!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2019)

Some gg4 and some headband diamonds in terp sauce with some 99% cbd isolate. I switch back and forth between gg and hb. With half thc, half cbd, out of my stoned mason bong with a quartz banger and cap. I really like the high, the cbd keeps it somewhat mellow. And with the plant pictured, she's my cookies n chem reveg momma. And here in about 8 weeks I will be blasting her flowers to attempt to make my own diamonds..... Thought I would do something cooler than my usual whatever I'm smoking, haven't posted in a while either.


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> ...out of my stoned mason bong with a quartz banger and cap...


OH, I want one!! where on Earth do I get one... that is on of the coolest things I've ever seen, as far as bongs in forever... Btw, that's a gorgeous Girl u got in the grow box, there, too V nice work!


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

I have no idea... that is the great thing about landrace...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> OH, I want one!! where on Earth do I get one... that is on of the coolest things I've ever seen, as far as bongs in forever... Btw, that's a gorgeous Girl u got in the grow box, there, too V nice work!


These bongs are pretty sweet. If you break the glass, you just get out a new jar. It comes with a regular bowl, I bought the banger separate. Lookup "glass lung stoned mason", they're only 40. They have hookah type bongs too.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have no idea... that is the great thing about landrace...


??


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

Exactly, and I have a silicone bong. I could throw it on the floor, pick it up and use it again.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Exactly, and I have a silicone bong. I could throw it on the floor, pick it up and use it again.


That's the beauty of it. I've broken so many glass pieces over the years. I still talk myself into buying nice glass, then I don't want use it because I'm scared I'll break it. With this it doesn't matter, I have cases of mason jars, lol.


----------



## nederwierie (Apr 7, 2019)

PowerKush that take me back to the 90´s Skunky taste . I love those Oldskool Wiet .


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

I have way too many mason jars from when I used to grow shrooms

Dag hoor


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have way too many mason jars from when I used to grow shrooms
> 
> Dag hoor


There you go man. Get yourself one of those bongs, and you'll be at for life.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

I got mine at the expo on Friday, the price was too good to pass up... 
They had the original silicone one too, but they wanted R100 more for the new version which just has the carb which they stupidly placed in the bit where the side hole is on V1, away from where it was interfering with anything that came near that hole.
I'm more than happy with my knockoff, seems stronger built if anything.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

There are so many products like that related to cannabis. Everybody is trying to sell something, seems like some of the prices are just pulled out of their ass..... Let's see if people will buy it at a high price...


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

I have to say they had some really good prices on glassware if that was your thing.
We have lots of Pakistani shops selling fake vape juice and cheap bongs...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

What's it called?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 11, 2019)

Today firing up some Wake of the Dragon (Dragonsoul x Blueberry temple) blood red pheno from Strayfox. Incredible strain to grow and fall in love with.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 12, 2019)

Barneys Farm LSD, Harvested 1/18. 
Perfectly cured, have about 6 zips left for recreation and 8 zips in the freezer for my next batch of FECO.
 Have not been smoking this for awhile, forgot how really good it is, very trippy, great flavor and and aroma.


----------



## HolyHerb (Apr 15, 2019)

Some more extreme cream in the sunshine


----------



## Hellokittie1970 (Apr 15, 2019)

I go to the dispensary and buy grams of all different stuff then I buy bigger amounts when I find something I really enjoy. I just got a ounce of Congolese and Love potion. GSC, blue dream are favourites.


----------



## tosza (Apr 15, 2019)

“Cookies” from last run tastes amazing.
Strain was beautiful to watch grow. Flowered for 9 weeks and was an easy trim.


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 18, 2019)

Some mystery wax (Kushy for sure...which Kush???...). Nice and sweet very lung friendly on the exhale, even if ya hit it a bit hot... Nice and mellow for the chores today...


----------



## JohnDee (Apr 18, 2019)

aaaarg...I'm fucking broke and no ganja whatsoever...only vegging plants which is good because I'd be raping and pilaging my growroom if I had buds in there.

My lawn mowing dude said he'd bring me some cannabutter next week...so that will help.
JD


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9 (Apr 18, 2019)

Blueberry! yum yum for sure smells just like it did 12 years ago haha


----------



## macsnax (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm smoking my last bowl of mandarin cookies right now, kinda sucks but kinda doesn't. I've been smoking it for over a month straight, it's time for something new. But it's so damn good too lol.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9 (Apr 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm smoking my last bowl of mandarin cookies right now, kinda sucks but kinda doesn't. I've been smoking it for over a month straight, it's time for something new. But it's so damn good too lol.


I felt this way over Stardawg I couldnt get enough of it honestly


----------



## Blue back (Apr 18, 2019)

Sundae Driver 92% distillate 8% Terps. Amazing!!


----------



## Splaap (Apr 22, 2019)

_MOON PUPPIES _


----------



## Hellokittie1970 (Apr 23, 2019)

Nothing until Friday on a break and then I’m starting the weekend with Congolese


----------



## gr865 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hellokittie1970 said:


> Nothing until Friday on a break and then I’m starting the weekend with Congolese


Damn, thinking it has been about 45 years since I took a break,


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Apr 23, 2019)

Swazi Gold x Afghan Kush (Afghani Gold?F3) - Outdoor home-hybrid, very nicely balanced high, Swaz has given it some oompf & Afie has really, really mellowed it out, an old school, heavy but floating stone, just right.


----------



## Bongthathaze (Apr 25, 2019)

Some real strong amnesia haze! Straight out of Holland. Always helps me forget.. something.. xD


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 27, 2019)

Started with Critical +2.0 moving on to Blue Widow now, who knows what jar the afternoon will bring


----------



## WolfieLee (Apr 27, 2019)

Super Silver Haze ('bonged" Joint...)... Don't you HATE when you see and buy your next dab rig and got NO wax for it...lol...Breaking it in with some doobies.

SSH:


... In my new Rig....
 

Like THIS (since I can't deal with the taste of a bowl after the first hit...lol)


----------



## swazifarmer (May 3, 2019)

run a bag seed grow every year to get me thru dark days but was smoking LSD and Critical Jack. This I think is a bag seed from Pineapple Express.


----------



## WolfieLee (May 5, 2019)

Smoking on some more of the Super Silver Haze, and picked up some carts since I have no way to get wax yet, and i HAVE to cut back on the smoking for my lungs' sake:


----------



## WolfieLee (May 11, 2019)

Shatterday! $5 off shatter (Gold Haus grams are pull-n-snap)... Finally the long-awaited Jackson Dispensary run... white gram is Chem Dawg, Cart is .5g Sunshine #4 (***shit fire and save matches!!!). The 8th is Platinum GSC, omg...jar sniffs curl nose hairs! Ten 10mg. Sativa gummies (can't wait for that for a 30 mg. waken-n-bake). Vet's discount of 30%(!!) gotta give them a gold star on weedmaps to get that free pre-roll, lol... but they truly deserve it stretching my $ that far, that IS appreciated... and the quality for everything is great! Finally some wax for my new rig! New banger was a dud for me, but my old fave rocks the new rig just fine...


----------



## WolfieLee (May 11, 2019)

Wow, I guess the Cart from my last post is LEGIT, indeed, it is These guys' cart, same Strain, best cart I,ve tried, hands down, no matter what...


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm smoking my last bowl of mandarin cookies right now, kinda sucks but kinda doesn't. I've been smoking it for over a month straight, it's time for something new. But it's so damn good too lol.


I try to take just a little of 4 kinds out of storage every 4-6 weeks. I will smoke on that util it runs out, then break out something new. Right now I'm smoking Sleepy {powernap x sinmint cookies}, Ass Cheese f2 {cindy's blue cheese x donkey kong}, Too Slo {from my local sativa leaning strains, Chicken Pen 1 X Slo 2} and Ghost Train Haze. Sleepy is best tasting, while GTH is the strongest. The Too Slo is creeper and I have so much of the Ass Cheese, I'll be smoking it when everything else runs out.

I try to smoke a little of each, so I don't get burned out on any one strain.


----------



## macsnax (May 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> I try to take just a little of 4 kinds out of storage every 4-6 weeks. I will smoke on that util it runs out, then break out something new. Right now I'm smoking Sleepy {powernap x sinmint cookies}, Ass Cheese f2 {cindy's blue cheese x donkey kong}, Too Slo {from my local sativa leaning strains, Chicken Pen 1 X Slo 2} and Ghost Train Haze. Sleepy is best tasting, while GTH is the strongest. The Too Slo is creeper and I have so much of the Ass Cheese, I'll be smoking it when everything else runs out.
> 
> I try to smoke a little of each, so I don't get burned out on any one strain.


That's really a good way to be. I try to put 3-4 cannabinoid sources into my body everyday. Check out the "entourage effect" if you're into the medicinal side of cannabis. I start the morning with cbd in my caffeine, then a few flower and extract choices for the day. Sometimes more cbd at night, but I think it affects my sleep a little. I've been smoking super lemon haze in the day. I have 3 flower choices and 9 concentrate choices on hand right now, sometimes I just get stuck on a flavor I like, and I'll puff it til it's gone. I actually had to re up the mandarin cookies, and I'm running low already, lol.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's really a good way to be. I try to put 3-4 cannabinoid sources into my body everyday. Check out the "entourage effect" if you're into the medicinal side of cannabis. I start the morning with cbd in my caffeine, then a few flower and extract choices for the day. Sometimes more cbd at night, but I think it affects my sleep a little. I've been smoking super lemon haze in the day. I have 3 flower choices and 9 concentrate choices on hand right now, sometimes I just get stuck on a flavor I like, and I'll puff it til it's gone. I actually had to re up the mandarin cookies, and I'm running low already, lol.


I only have canna coconut oil for concentrates. And it was 9 ounces of trim and old bud all cooked down together. I am using more edibles, but only when smoking is hard to do.

As far as the strain that just taste so good, you would smoke it all. That is Sour Moon Wreck for me. I have about an ounce left, and if left to my own devices, it would be gone in a hurry. Sadly my buddy who gifted me those seeds is off the radar, so no chance for more. Well, not much of a chance. I do have a Sour Grab Bag of seeds. There is most likely a few SMW in there, I just won't know it when I find it.


----------



## madra (May 12, 2019)

Been smoking this mostly the past few months, went mad cloning so have quite a lot if it. Notorious OG by Phenofinder.


----------



## raggyb (May 12, 2019)

Wild Thai. Gaining new respect for it. Strong and made me stupid. No munchies. Smells like pickles to me.


----------



## WolfieLee (May 13, 2019)

So, a couple banger hits for the road... some NY Sour D today, after matching a Platinum GSC joint with a friend's Gelato joint. Her is the Dispensary run un-packed... Portable is 1of the Blueberry grams, the leggo container has (L-top to Bottom R) 2 Ny City D, BB, and the only shatter, the Chemdawg. Got the little $12 Straw for portable sharing... works very nicely...


----------



## HolyHerb (May 13, 2019)

Zkittlez Punch Live Resin


----------



## WolfieLee (May 20, 2019)

Gelatto with a Blueberry banger hit, as well...


----------



## playallnite (May 21, 2019)

Terrapin Cherry Diesel Indica thru a Boundless CFC vape   vape


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 22, 2019)

Purple Punch from the streets of San Jose Californ-i-a


----------



## HolyHerb (May 22, 2019)

Some smores live resin
 
 
Blue Zkittlez live resin(super terpy)


----------



## Hempire828 (May 22, 2019)

Not a damn thang...


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 22, 2019)

Tahoe Cookies


----------



## macsnax (May 22, 2019)

I can't like that man.... I'd help you out if I could just reach through the screen, lol. @Hempire828


----------



## Mikebuds (May 23, 2019)

Smoking on some of this. Don't know what it is but they're both good


----------



## Hempire828 (May 23, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I can't like that man.... I'd help you out if I could just reach through the screen, lol. @Hempire828


I came up on something to hold me off.. then to my luck I found some WW off my last crop.. I had stashed some and totally forgot about it.. I was like WTF.. shit was some .


----------



## crimsonecho (May 23, 2019)

Peyote Cookies. A pastoral pic


----------



## macsnax (May 23, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I came up on something to hold me off.. then to my luck I found some WW off my last crop.. I had stashed some and totally forgot about it.. I was like WTF.. shit was some .


That's better than finding a 20 in your jacket man!


----------



## WolfieLee (May 26, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> totally forgot about it.. I was like WTF.. shit was some .


The longer the cure.... I didn't learn this till about 1.5 years ago, or so... the long cure ACTUALLY decarboxillates the THCA... You could use that for edibles without "Toasting" it in the oven, first. I found some 10-11 month old Blue Dream I had totally forgotten about, and 2 grams lasted me over a week! I could hardly hit the stuff it was so potent.. When I get my med room up and producing, half of ALL yield will go into long-term cures, for sure...


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 26, 2019)

started the day off with some A Train, not sure what will follow  life is good


----------



## macsnax (May 26, 2019)

Cookies n chem for me this morning


----------



## Hempire828 (May 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's better than finding a 20 in your jacket man!


That was a good one but felt just like that ... ole dried up 20 in the dryer....Got me a lil wedding cake... done smoked up my OG


----------



## WolfieLee (May 26, 2019)

A bit of Maui Wowie


----------



## danjac82 (May 28, 2019)

Smoking blue widow, cheese and jack 47 today just like everyday for the past month and a half. It will continue for another month and a half when next plants are ready


----------



## ConjurekingCannabis (May 28, 2019)

Screaming Eagle grown by Mountain Girl Gardens in Colorado.


----------



## playallnite (May 30, 2019)

Bubba Diagonal thru a Boudless CFC


----------



## New Age United (May 30, 2019)

From left to right White Widow, White Widow, White Rhino all by Canuk Seeds


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 30, 2019)

Sunset Gelato! #DubNation


----------



## ConjurekingCannabis (May 30, 2019)

Triangle Kush...one of my current favorites.


----------



## playallnite (May 31, 2019)

Cresco OG 18 Caviar,primo flower,soaked in hash oil, then covered in powdered kief. 60% T HC


----------



## macsnax (May 31, 2019)

playallnite said:


> Cresco OG 18 Caviar,primo flower,soaked in hash oil, then covered in powdered kief. 60% TView attachment 4342842 HC


Ya buddy! I'm actually getting ready to make some moonrocks. Going to use 3 different flowers, wifi 43 hash oil, and mendo breath sift. Pretty excited to make these, I'll post em up here when I do.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2019)

playallnite said:


> Cresco OG 18 Caviar,primo flower,soaked in hash oil, then covered in powdered kief. 60% TView attachment 4342842 HC


Beautiful man. I'm gonna have to learn how to do that for sure.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 7, 2019)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Beautiful man. I'm gonna have to learn how to do that for sure.


Pretty easy man. You don't have to do any crazy extractions to make those. A simple qwiso for the oil and a pollen shaker can for the sift. Might cost 20-30 bones at the most to get going on it. And buds too, but that's self explanatory, lol.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 7, 2019)

Smoking some of my Blue Venom, very tasty!!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 7, 2019)

Use to make those too! Good ol’ Honey Bombs!


playallnite said:


> Cresco OG 18 Caviar,primo flower,soaked in hash oil, then covered in powdered kief. 60% TView attachment 4342842 HC


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jun 14, 2019)

1. GDP Shatter

2. Lemon Tree OG Live resin

3. Mr.Cleaner.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jun 14, 2019)

Strawberry Banana Sherbet. Outstanding flavours.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 14, 2019)

Rebel Grown 5g’s


----------



## swedsteven (Jun 20, 2019)

taste so good and smell wow


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 23, 2019)

What up everybudy? This morning I'm smoking on some of my Blue Cookies n Blue Venom from last crop. Man the smell of the blueberry n gsc in the blue cookies comes out, breaking up n smoking! Great plant! My Blue Venom has been great since I started growing it 4 years ago, it seeds every time but I always get different characteristics in every plant. Here's one of my big crops all Blue Venom, if you look at all the buds there is like 5 different kinds, n they all tasted different too! First pic obviously!


----------



## JayBio420 (Jun 23, 2019)

Snow White on left, and Lemon Thai for contrast. Canada.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jun 23, 2019)

Headbanger @ 22.40 THC
Delicious smoke & appearance.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 23, 2019)

A Dub bho, smoked some early this morning and it was a day wrecker.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 24, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> View attachment 4354381 Snow White on left, and Lemon Thai for contrast. Canada.


That's gorgeous... drooling on the keyboard right now


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> and it was a day wrecker.


LOL thanks for the heads up! Don't do the day-wrecker types, myself...


----------



## macsnax (Jun 24, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> LOL thanks for the heads up! Don't do the day-wrecker types, myself...


Ya know it came around with a second surprise last night. Given its lineage I would assume this isn't night time smoke, but after the way it hit me I thought I would revisit it last night, it kept me awake! I think it just hit me hard on the wake n bake. Potent stuff for sure though.


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 26, 2019)

Bout to smoke this Blue Cookies Doobie XXL lol


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jun 30, 2019)

GDP 

My homegrown bud after 1 month of cold curing. 

Cheers, Dankus.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 5, 2019)

First time with grape pie, some nice tasting stuff..


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 6, 2019)

Smoking some Snoops Dream with some Blue Cookies Kief on top! Fucking yummy


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ff purple fig


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 7, 2019)

Carts @ a mere $15. America is doomed.  well at least I am. Lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

Vaping my own Greenpoint Black Gold f2 right now in my old Underdog and also gonna enjoy some extremely potent LVTK x LBF tester freebie from Bad Dawg Genetics in my Solo or Air.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 7, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Carts @ a mere $15. America is doomed.  well at least I am. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4361416


I gotta Pineapple Express vape that keeps the flame going..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 7, 2019)

I just can’t get behind the fake flavoring, boxes that can be bought on amazon, childlike advertisement and the viscosity of the juice compared to other brands. That being said, I enjoy the variety and that it’s 1.1g. And $15 out the door is a bargain.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 7, 2019)

Down to my last.. fruity pebbles and a peach cobbler blend...it’s about time for my 4/20..so I will be vaping out..couple of Pineapple Express Vapes from my buddy!!i think I will try to find a good battery.. these do fine.. heat up and choke me out and all..I want something with adjustable heat ranges...


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> l..I want something with adjustable heat ranges...


Order the YoCan UNI battery. It is a TRULY universal Vape Cartridge Battery with up to 12mm diameter and 3 Length settings, as well. With 3 HEAT settings. I won't own another vape battery, myself...


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 8, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Order the YoCan UNI battery. It is a TRULY universal Vape Cartridge Battery with up to 12mm diameter and 3 Length settings, as well. With 3 HEAT settings. I won't own another vape battery, myself...


Got same one, by far the best


----------



## hillbill (Jul 8, 2019)

Personal cross “MonkeySkunk” (Space Monkey x DNA Sleeskunk). This stuff turned out a stinky mess of Juniper and fuel and overripe fruit and sticky. Wonderful herb.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> of Juniper and fuel and overripe fruit


SOUNDS...... I kinda hope you saved better notes than "personal Cross" LOL, jk... but I wouldn't mind trying at that one. Got my mouth watering just reading it lol.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone else have Apollo 13 before? It is a rather cheese-y herb while I expected something quite a bit lighter smelling/tasting from something I thought was supposed to be a Wonderful example of a SATIVA variety plant, no?... Not complaining just confused... The stuff is fire. (See 2nd previous post)


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 8, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> Anyone else have Apollo 13 before? It is a rather cheese-y herb while I expected something quite a bit lighter smelling/tasting from something I thought was supposed to be a Wonderful example of a SATIVA variety plant, no?... Not complaining just confused... The stuff is fire. (See 2nd previous post)


A13 was circled around back then with both an indica dom & sativa dom phenotype, they are nice smokes imo, I like the cheesy skunk indica phenos better.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 9, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> A13 was circled around back then with both an indica dom & sativa dom phenotype, they are nice smokes imo, I like the cheesy skunk indica phenos better.


Ok. You learn something new every day, don't ya? Yeah, it really is good pow-pow, for sure... but would definitely like to try the Sativa-dom pheno, someday, as well... I am partial to the more cerebral strains and would like to compare.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jul 10, 2019)

Scored some shatter this 710. 

1. Cindy 99
2. Bikers Necktie
3. Blackwater
4. Prickly purple
5. High School Sweetheart Flower


Cheers, Dankus


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 12, 2019)

Sherbet Smoothie @79.8% THC. Smooth, sweet, and OMG. The Herb is sublime... just breath through it, unlit, for a while, I'm serious, it'll make you drool lol. It smells both sweet (Guava), and pungent (Fuel) and on a lit or unlit draw, there is most definitely distinct strawberries... fantastic.


----------



## JayBio420 (Jul 12, 2019)

Snow White, my last jar of personals... sad purple panda


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 12, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> View attachment 4364262 View attachment 4364261 Snow White, my last jar of personals... sad purple panda


I can taste it from here...


----------



## JayBio420 (Jul 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I can taste it from here...


Earthy dank berry, happy and deep high.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 13, 2019)

a little each of critical, maui and ethiopian. this was a good idea


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 16, 2019)

More Banana Kush Sugar for my pain / injuries... V, V good for bone / muscle / tendon pain, IMO. Hence going back for seconds. Also some 22% Sour Grapes. Mixed feelings on it. Almost no odor / flavor, but up to it's name, regardless, it does smell / taste (ghost-ishly) like sour grapes (Green, I say, not purple). Also I got the cheaper "Shelf" of the smaller (tiny) buds, so that may have made a difference, to be fair. Potency rocks too... so 4/5 for taste / aroma. Could've been truly mouthwatering if the flavor could have been brought out more. Top notch stash, though, it'll MORE than get you through...


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 16, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> ... sad purple panda


WOW, btw! What's the Genetics / breeder? Indica / sativa? Taste? Man, that just looks amazing...


----------



## JayBio420 (Jul 16, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> WOW, btw! What's the Genetics / breeder? Indica / sativa? Taste? Man, that just looks amazing...


It’s Snow White, all the rest is unknown to me. Tastes a bit like chocolate covered berries... some earthy notes and a sweetness. Very dense and a huge crowd favourite.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 16, 2019)

Blueberry headband, pulled 20 days early due to leaving for a trip. Whatever though, its a nice smoke leaning on the lemon funk side.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 16, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> pulled 20 days early


If the "Lore"(?) holds true... SHOULD be VERY trippy / cerebral, then, esp. if Sativa / Sativa dom. type...


----------



## atxlsgun (Jul 16, 2019)

Clementine shatery-wax


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 16, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> If the "Lore"(?) holds true... SHOULD be VERY trippy / cerebral, then, esp. if Sativa / Sativa dom. type...


It leans a bit on the indica side but i could see some sativa during flower, chopped at 45 days and its just mind numbing with some bubba funk, a slight body melt that makes you feel heavy, if i let her go 65+ she gets sweet, puts me to sleep & gives me an appetite which is what i prefer.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2019)

MonkeySkunk, homemade cross of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA). Hard hitting and loud.


----------



## lambsbreadu (Jul 18, 2019)

atxlsgun said:


> Clementine shatery-wax View attachment 4366019


OMG! That looks awesome!


----------



## lambsbreadu (Jul 18, 2019)

raggyb said:


> a little each of critical, maui and ethiopian. this was a good ideaView attachment 4364539
> 
> View attachment 4364537 View attachment 4364541


That Maui looks so pretty!


----------



## lambsbreadu (Jul 18, 2019)

Still smoking/vaping Gorilla Glue and Biesel. For close to a year now.
Also consuming edibles (firecrackers) made from concentrate (hash oil).
Extremely potent.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2019)

LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter freebie tester from GLG will get you high and make many ideas without padlocking you to the couch, wife is a fan also


----------



## Thibs101 (Jul 20, 2019)

Capeler R2 harvested 3 weeks ago


----------



## WolfieLee (Jul 21, 2019)

Bottom of the barrel... Vapin' reclaim... Should get a stock up @ further (less expensive than local) dispensary today or Tuesday...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2019)

Nothing, but will be test vaping some Bodhi Soulmate. After that I’m gonna do a smoke test also. Such pressing responsibilities!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 21, 2019)

GG12 & Acapulco Gold


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 4, 2019)

Quick and lazy post... Wax (L to R) North: Lemon Sour D, Cannalicious: Kushy Gardens, High Life: Strawberry Guava #7. Others are marked. Also got a bit of Cannalicious Triple Platinum Jelly shatter left over. These 4 "Shatter" are very soft, except the GDP GMO cross. but State tested for this price I paid... NO complaints! Also, finishing up a Peanutbutter Breath North Preroll... Excellent flower! Wish they would sell the flower in bulk...


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 5, 2019)

today it will be white widow by ilmj 7day air curex3week jar burp daily. good smoke for a newbe


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 7, 2019)

Sour d


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter freebie tester from GLG will get you high and make many ideas without padlocking you to the couch, wife is a fan also


Can’t wait to try this out... last one was boy!!


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 10, 2019)

Gelato with a dab of Strawberry Guava #7 sugar from the banger... Here's the Flower:


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 16, 2019)

Cherry Bomb. Really good stuff and heavy yielding strain. Takes nutes well. Buds heavy enough it requires staking. Great smoke too.


----------



## Mikebuds (Aug 18, 2019)

Smoking on a Dankwoods wedding cake blunt. Bout to smoke some Sherbet crumble


----------



## roksonix (Aug 18, 2019)

some boo boo 8th i got for 20$ at the store but 3 days till chop wont be suffering much longer


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2019)

Great Lakes Genetics LVTK x LBF freebie.


----------



## mrgrtt123 (Aug 19, 2019)

Just a cigarette, it's Monday can't be too high since I have work.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 19, 2019)

playallnite said:


> Cresco OG 18 Caviar,primo flower,soaked in hash oil, then covered in powdered kief. 60% TView attachment 4342842 HC


OMG


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 19, 2019)

Some Cali Gangster that I gots heading towards my lungs.


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 21, 2019)

Tonight’s chill-out bowl is a blend of Tangie for in my head juicy aroma, and Master Kush to keep it mellow!


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 22, 2019)

Headband. These chunks are rock hard and ultra dense.


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 24, 2019)

*Rolls sleeves up...

Well it's been a while, haven't kept up Just finished off .5 of "Big Gas" Headband sauce (Knocks DICK in DIRT!) No Pics... Today's Theme:New Favorites (Cherry punch is new but from fave new [budget dabs] company), others, I have had and can't get enough of lol. It was supposed to be a flower run day but that got hi-jacked, somehow, along the way. So, Here's today's haul followed by total stash with some previous cheaper strains of BHO's from couple post back (big oval holds current reclaimlol)... Next run- flower stock, LOL. Got dabs, NEED flower, but I ain't hurting for a few minute, for sure, anyway.

"Savage" Sour Diesel(!!) Sweetly PUNGENT... totally loud and hits like a freight train.
 

"High Life" Strawberry Guava #7. Man, this is the terpiest mouthwatering Marijuana I have ever had the pleasure to consume. When you inhale, you SEE Ripe, Red Strawberries, it is THAT definitive! Just Tasty.

 
"High Life" Banana Kush. Hands down Nothing I, personally, have tried comes close to SERIOUS pain management in the MJ world. Very Smooth, tasty vapes...



Cherry punch... No vape report yet, smells up to it's name, decent. Love this companies Shatter. and easy on the wallet.


----------



## WolfieLee (Aug 24, 2019)

*Continues

Wrapping it up. Did score 1/8th Aspen OG, also a new favorite after trying a free gram. Stinky bad smelly pungent goodness lol... 20% plus or close if I'm not mistaken... Also a Gram of Bobblehead cause of my favorite Guitar Player (Alex Lifeson) if you are a fan you know why lol... great smelling can't wait to give it a puff. Also theme-worthy, Peanutbutter Breath Preroll. Nice and smooth... mellow and cerebral. Last One will be quick snap of it all and my remaining dabs...

 

The Stash, the whole Stash and nothing but the stash!


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 24, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> *Continues
> 
> Wrapping it up. Did score 1/8th Aspen OG, also a new favorite after trying a free gram. Stinky bad smelly pungent goodness lol... 20% plus or close if I'm not mistaken... Also a Gram of Bobblehead cause of my favorite Guitar Player (Alex Lifeson) if you are a fan you know why lol... great smelling can't wait to give it a puff. Also theme-worthy, Peanutbutter Breath Preroll. Nice and smooth... mellow and cerebral. Last One will be quick snap of it all and my remaining dabs...
> 
> ...


Man I would really enjoying tasting that sauce!


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

Just got around to washing some more bud. Crazy how long that last washing lasted me. About two months. This go round it was Blues {blue shiva x blue shark} from 2016, Gorille de Raisin {seeded with Grape Wreck seeds} from 2018, Un-Named Shunk and Poly Shunk 1 also from last year. Both the shunks were cut 1-2 weeks early due to rot according to my notes. Still pretty stoney.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 24, 2019)

Smoking my home grown Blue Cheese in my new pipe.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2019)

Vaping Sativa pheno Sleeskunk F2 right this moment!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 30, 2019)

Blue cheese mids


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2019)

Bodhi Soulmate in the Arizer Solo, anything but “mids”.
Recommended


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Blue cheese mids
> View attachment 4387463


Your post time here is 4:20


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Smoking my home grown Blue Cheese in my new pipe.
> View attachment 4384445


What cost more, the dollar or the pipe? Nice pipe btw


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2019)

Let me grab my glass carbureted spoon real quick?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> What cost more, the dollar or the pipe? Nice pipe btw


The dollar. Pipe was 25 . Dollar was 65.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 1, 2019)

Not smoke...Northern lights butter. It's been a creeper.


----------



## TwistItUp (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm smoking last years mystery crop.
All I know is that its from last years out door.
And it cost $100 an Oz.


----------



## conor c (Sep 7, 2019)

Im smoking some Alaskan thunderfuck from friends idk if its legit all i know is its nice frosty compact nugs n its lemony and kinda orangey tasting with a skunky finish pretty nice flowers tbh not insane frost but nice coverage


----------



## conor c (Sep 7, 2019)

Not the best with pics lol


----------



## macsnax (Sep 7, 2019)

Cookies n chem flower, mendo breath flower, combined in a bowl. Topped with cookies n chem wax for me atm.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

I had a taste of Un-Named Shunk #2 {skunk x shit/skunk} X {[triangle kush cookies x nightcap] x shit/skunk}. Real musky taste. What young folks would call skunk, but too sweet to be real skunk taste. Nice head too.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 20, 2019)

Platinum GG, Sweet & earthy


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2019)

Wake Bake Greenpoint Butch Cassidy, and Folgers Black Silk. Like my coffee strong also.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 21, 2019)

Mendo breath on this am for me


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

#13 Random Bud X TPD for me. Maybe some #11 when my customers get out of here.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 21, 2019)

GG#4


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 21, 2019)

Do-Si-Dos


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 23, 2019)

Ghost of LeeRoy OG


----------



## RBGene (Sep 24, 2019)

Cleaning some Double Dream Bud to mix with my Black Jack Hash.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2019)

3 Chems ( Top Dawg Seeds )


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2019)

This should be interesting
Can't wait 2 try it


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 24, 2019)

Sunset Sherbet, Sour OG and Runtz


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Sunset Sherbet, Sour OG and Runtz


Love Sunset Sherbet, really nice smelling/tasting strain when done right. 

How's it look? I've come across 2 types so far. 1 is really sweet, very dark purple and fruity/ berry like, and the other is a bit more sour/ tropical and mostly green.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 24, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Love Sunset Sherbet, really nice smelling/tasting strain when done right.
> 
> How's it look? I've come across 2 types so far. 1 is really sweet, very dark purple and fruity/ berry like, and the other is a bit more sour/ tropical and mostly green.


This one likely leans towards your first then. She’s sweet and berry with ribbons of dark purple. The bud is still a light green though, with bright orange hairs. Just how I’d want my weed to look.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> This one likely leans towards your first then. She’s sweet and berry with ribbons of dark purple. The bud is still a light green though, with bright orange hairs. Just how I’d want my weed to look.


Word sounds fire


----------



## RBGene (Sep 24, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Sunset Sherbet, Sour OG and Runtz


" A Picture is Worth a 1000 Puffs"


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2019)

RBGene said:


> " A Picture is Worth a 1000 Puffs"
> View attachment 4399373


Lol, a pic would say a lot more


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 25, 2019)

RBGene said:


> " A Picture is Worth a 1000 Puffs"
> View attachment 4399373





OGcloud808 said:


> Lol, a pic would say a lot more


Picture doesn’t do it justice, but here’s the Sunset Sherbet


----------



## RBGene (Sep 25, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Picture doesn’t do it justice, but here’s the Sunset Sherbet
> View attachment 4399559


Nice Eye Candy for Sure! More Cannabis should Look like this! Your Lucky Lungs.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 25, 2019)

Up Early to Work on the Harvest, so I'll get my Motivation Havin' Breakfast with Cindy99.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 25, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Picture doesn’t do it justice, but here’s the Sunset Sherbet
> View attachment 4399559


Looks like some potent bud. Fire


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 25, 2019)

RBGene said:


> Up Early to Work on the Harvest, so I'll get my Motivation Havin' Breakfast with Cindy99.
> View attachment 4399667


How u like the C99?? I've never come across it personally, but have always heard great things. On my "someday to do" list 4 sure


----------



## RBGene (Sep 25, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> How u like the C99?? I've never come across it personally, but have always heard great things. On my "someday to do" list 4 sure


C99 is Different. It's a Jack Strain with Attitude. I have grown where she smells like Pineapple, or Grapefruit, or Sweet Throwup..lol. The High is Racy, one that has you thinkin' " Oh Geeze, How high am I going to get?" She for myself, is best as a Blend, she will perk up anything you mix her with. Rattlesnake is Cindy X Sour D. Seek her Out and add Cindy-99 to your Dance Card!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 25, 2019)

Sour OG


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 25, 2019)

RBGene said:


> C99 is Different. It's a Jack Strain with Attitude. I have grown where she smells like Pineapple, or Grapefruit, or Sweet Throwup..lol. The High is Racy, one that has you thinkin' " Oh Geeze, How high am I going to get?" She for myself, is best as a Blend, she will perk up anything you mix her with. Rattlesnake is Cindy X Sour D. Seek her Out and add Cindy-99 to your Dance Card!


I definitely will have to check her out soon, I have heard a lot about that famous "racy high" that shes known for. Also, anything grapefruit is fine by me


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 25, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Sour OG
> View attachment 4399742


bet she smells nice


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lilac Diesel (Ethos Genetics)


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans Purple Punch S1


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 25, 2019)

Viper cookies. Interesting body/head effect, reminds me of some bud I had 10 years ago lol.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 26, 2019)

Nothing. Smoked resin today. I’m mirroring and helping a local grower right now as kind of an apprentice. I get a half oz a week of purple haze for free, but the bud is so good I smoke it in 4 days. Can’t wait until my own plants get off the ground. Just planted 2 days ago.


----------



## WolfieLee (Sep 29, 2019)

My old pain stand by Banana Kush sugar from High Life Farms, WIFI 43 shatter from Savage Extracts, and GG4 sauce from Monster Extracts... No flower pics, got some Gorrilla Cookies mids and a couple grams of BB8 top shelf...


----------



## macsnax (Sep 29, 2019)

WolfieLee said:


> My old pain stand by Banana Kush sugar from High Life Farms, WIFI 43 shatter from Savage Extracts, and GG4 sauce from Monster Extracts... No flower pics, got some Gorrilla Cookies mids and a couple grams of BB8 top shelf...View attachment 4401382


Gg4 flower and some snow lotus wax for me today.


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

Random Bud X TPD #11 here. My buddy came by as I was smoking, so I ended up doing a couple more one hitters than normal. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Devil's cabbage (Sep 29, 2019)

Sitting in the shade, smoking some cookies and chem before anybody else gets up. I enjoy my mornings alone and quiet. Thought about some hash, but decided on the Doobie instead.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> This should be interesting
> Can't wait 2 try itView attachment 4399238


This was ight...kinda disappointed. fuckin labs n dispensaries w their bullshit numbers


----------



## conor c (Sep 30, 2019)

Smoking some stardawg decent enough not my fave strain i prefer indica dom strains mostly but its not bad for a sativa dom its not like amnesia or haze dont make my mind speed up quite like those do nice for daytime smoke


----------



## Blue back (Oct 4, 2019)

GSC forum cut, Wedding Cake and Garlic Breath


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 13, 2019)

As always... Banana Kush Sugar, and scored a FROSTY shake oz. on special. Got to say I hope it is not an introductory price range for the "Humble Crumble" grams from Humblebee. I have had their 60/gm. sauces and din't care for one of them esp. at that price, but the crumble line I just started seeing pop up is only 35... and WOW! The Smiling Ape humble crumble is fantastic. Sweet purfumey and fruity with a bit of a sour bite to it. Very tasty and potent dabs. Savgae brand shatter, can't go wrong... White Buffalo. 

DoSiDos:



Smiling Ape:



White Buffalo:


----------



## R Burns (Oct 13, 2019)

Bodhi's Wolf Pack.


----------



## Blue back (Oct 13, 2019)

Bout to roll this up for the morning. Wedding Cake and sugar hash


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 13, 2019)

...Got ambitious. ALL of the above (prev. post)... All waxed up (exluding the 1 1/4 - size... just the DoSiDos). Top one in group is detailed. Pre-roll cones got DoSiDos keif-tipped with slightly melted wax...



Detail of 100mm roller...


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 14, 2019)

Literally just scraped my bowl and smoked resin. The grower who is showing me the ropes was plussing me up with about a half oz a week but the stuff is so good I smoke it in 4 days. I have my own plants growing (1st grow) but they won’t be ready till Christmas.


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 14, 2019)

Hang in there, @PokerJay83 ... You'll make it... Slow the F down, bro! that's a lot of flower to smoke... I know THIS old man's lungs can't handle it... wax is easier on the windbags lol; I wheeze if I'm burning too much flower. I feel your frustration, as well... I CAN'T even grow right now, no room set up, and my wallet is taking a toll... the satisfaction from knowing you did a great job will make the wait worth while, I promise.


----------



## Blue back (Oct 17, 2019)

Tonight it's GSC for Thursday night football and a little GSC, Garlic Breath and Wedding Cake Wax. Look out!!!￼￼


----------



## RickRosin (Oct 22, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Bodhi's Wolf Pack.
> View attachment 4407481


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 24, 2019)

Zsweet Inzanity


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 24, 2019)

Purple Punch


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 24, 2019)

Out of stash so pulling from flowering plants lol.. Wedding cake x bruce banner @ day 47, quick dried behind my ps4 haha


----------



## WolfieLee (Oct 24, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Out of stash so pulling from flowering plants lol.. Wedding cake x bruce banner @ day 47, quick dried behind my ps4 haha
> 
> View attachment 4412346View attachment 4412347


Yup... Been there..


----------



## Blue back (Oct 25, 2019)

Wedding Cake with sugar hash on top today.


----------



## conor c (Oct 30, 2019)

Got some aliendawg shits alot nicer than just chemdawg stardawg or chem 4 etc imo i mean its strong but not the most sedating for an indica dom strain


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 1, 2019)

Sour OG


----------



## Budsofsteel (Nov 1, 2019)

Smoking bits and pieces until this is ready, going into jars tonight. Theres no way ill manage to wait a couple of weeks, think ill hit up th plug so i dont start poking my fingers in them jars till its cured and ready


----------



## New Age United (Nov 1, 2019)

Superskunk outdoor larf, not bad really


----------



## Blue back (Nov 1, 2019)

GSC today. Perfectly cured. Amazing


----------



## Blue back (Nov 1, 2019)

Budsofsteel said:


> Smoking bits and pieces until this is ready, going into jars tonight. Theres no way ill manage to wait a couple of weeks, think ill hit up th plug so i dont start poking my fingers in them jars till its cured and ready


Lol very hard to do. Just gotta put some away for that 3-4 week cure at least


----------



## Budsofsteel (Nov 1, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Lol very hard to do. Just gotta put some away for that 3-4 week cure at least


Fffff tell me about it mate, ill buy an oz to save my finger nails getting chewed


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 1, 2019)

Dosi popcorn tonight


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Superskunk outdoor larf, not bad really
> View attachment 4415315


I just bring a few buds of each strain to work. Always have trouble smoking the tray trash and larf of one when there is pretty buds of other strains. So for my first high this morning I used a nice bud of #12 Random Bud X Triple Purple Dojo. But the 2nd time I was scraping the bottom of the #11 RBxTPD. Still gets you stoned as all get outs, plus when you taste a leaf that got missed in the trim, it makes you feel good for not being wasteful.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> I just bring a few buds of each strain to work. Always have trouble smoking the tray trash and larf of one when there is pretty buds of other strains. So for my first high this morning I used a nice bud of #12 Random Bud X Triple Purple Dojo. But the 2nd time I was scraping the bottom of the #11 RBxTPD. Still gets you stoned as all get outs, plus when you taste a leaf that got missed in the trim, it makes you feel good for not being wasteful.


Honestly I'm just waiting to trim up a half pound of the same shit, just trying to be patient lol!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 4, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Dosi popcorn tonight
> View attachment 4415540


Nice. I would consider those nugs. My popcorn buds look a lot smaller and airier. Beautiful man.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 7, 2019)

Mandarin Cookie.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 7, 2019)

Triangle Kush


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 9, 2019)

Peanut Butter Breath


----------



## Blue back (Nov 9, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Peanut Butter BreathView attachment 4418846


Garlic Breath


----------



## Blue back (Nov 9, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Triangle KushView attachment 4417733


Nice! Some say it's the Kush in OG Kush.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 10, 2019)

Smoking one of my newer creations, double dawg biscuits aka burnt biscuits. It has those burnt creamy terps with a nice sativa uplift that fades into a relaxing indy buzz. Good stuff for sure.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Smoking one of my newer creations, double dawg biscuits aka burnt biscuits. It has those burnt creamy terps with a nice sativa uplift that fades into a relaxing indy buzz. Good stuff for sure.
> 
> View attachment 4419214


Looks good. Since most of my weed on hand is Random Bud X Triple Purple Dojo, that is still what I smoke the most of, with a little Ass Cheese f2 mixed in. So far today I've smoke all three strains of RBxTPD. No AC yet, but the day is still young.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Looks good. Since most of my weed on hand is Random Bud X Triple Purple Dojo, that is still what I smoke the most of, with a little Ass Cheese f2 mixed in. So far today I've smoke all three strains of RBxTPD. No AC yet, but the day is still young.


Thanks buddy, I like to have my variety as well. Can't get stuck on a strain too long, lol.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 10, 2019)

Slurricane


----------



## Blue back (Nov 10, 2019)

Wedding Cake x WiFi
Not quite dry enough to try yet. Very close


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 13, 2019)

Bananna cream og, grown from a friend.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 14, 2019)

Lilac Diesel
This one smells really weird this time. It smells so familiar but I just can't figure out why or what exactly it is.


----------



## Blue back (Nov 14, 2019)

Wedding Cake x White Fire turned out to be very tasty.


----------



## goMM (Nov 15, 2019)

*Smacked off HSO gorilla breath*


----------



## goMM (Nov 16, 2019)

Appreciate that @OGcloud808


----------



## goMM (Nov 16, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Lilac DieselView attachment 4421262
> This one smells really weird this time. It smells so familiar but I just can't figure out why or what exactly it is.


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hey it’s been a minute, but I have some excellent chronic and would love to share! 
Been smoking on Zurple Punch the last couple weeks, and today I’m blazing Sapphire (Star). See the pics, first three are the Zurple, last two Sapphy (flash and no).

It’s definately on the top end in terms of quality, both bags have such a prominent and unique aroma that’s unlike anything else. Both feel like you’re playing with an aliens egg-sac parts and are just a sticky dense mess of flower in a crystal locked structure. Zurple Punch has a sickly botanical/gin and mint aroma, Sapphire is like Juicyfruit meets Citrusy hops. So good.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 16, 2019)

Rollin up some more Lilac Diesel from Ethos. 
This pheno is crazy sativa dom. Haze traits in there 4 sure, especially in the taste. Heart is beatin thru my chest rn. Real spacey, extra racey 
Mellows out after a few but still in the zone. 

Kinda feels like >>


----------



## macsnax (Nov 16, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Rollin up some more Lilac Diesel from Ethos. View attachment 4422210
> This pheno is crazy sativa dom. Haze traits in there 4 sure, especially in the taste. Heart is beatin thru my chest rn. Real spacey, extra racey
> Mellows out after a few but still in the zone.
> 
> Kinda feels like >>


The string of emojis made me lol


----------



## goMM (Nov 16, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Peanut Butter BreathView attachment 4418846


That’s some hella drip there


----------



## goMM (Nov 17, 2019)

Morning Delahaze


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 17, 2019)

macsnax said:


> The string of emojis made me lol


Haha im glad, i thought it would get the point across. Idk bout this batch of Lilac, the last time it hit like a heavy indica once the creative phase ended but this time its like a triple espresso x adderall.  I mean, it _kinda_ mellows out eventually, but u gotta smoke a lot. It says theres SLH in the family tree so maybe thats why? This shits fire but really not what i need rn, im just tryna relax haha.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 17, 2019)

Kinda like if u did coke without landing gear. U will crash and sleep eventually but not well. Its a restless sleep.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 17, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> Hey it’s been a minute, but I have some excellent chronic and would love to share!
> Been smoking on Zurple Punch the last couple weeks, and today I’m blazing Sapphire (Star). See the pics, first three are the Zurple, last two Sapphy (flash and no).
> 
> It’s definately on the top end in terms of quality, both bags have such a prominent and unique aroma that’s unlike anything else. Both feel like you’re playing with an aliens egg-sac parts and are just a sticky dense mess of flower in a crystal locked structure. Zurple Punch has a sickly botanical/gin and mint aroma, Sapphire is like Juicyfruit meets Citrusy hops. So good.View attachment 4422089View attachment 4422088View attachment 4422087View attachment 4422090View attachment 4422091


That Zurple must b fire. Sapphire looks good 2. I been seeing mad Purple Punch crosses lately.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 17, 2019)

goMM said:


> That’s some hella drip there


Thanks Macho Man Randy Savage.


----------



## Dougalishere1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Smoking some Gorilla Glue I just finished drying.


It foxtailed a lil at the end of the grow. But already smoked lovely. Can't wait to try it in a month


----------



## goMM (Nov 18, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Rollin up some more Lilac Diesel from Ethos. View attachment 4422210
> This pheno is crazy sativa dom. Haze traits in there 4 sure, especially in the taste. Heart is beatin thru my chest rn. Real spacey, extra racey
> Mellows out after a few but still in the zone.
> 
> Kinda feels like >>


I was so caught up in the PBB I didn’t show enough respect for Lila D probably give me an anxiety attack


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 18, 2019)

TK '91 (Triangle Kush x Chem '91)

Not the greatest pic, this shit is gas.  Smells/tastes like grapefruit, lemon and skunks.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 18, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Haha im glad, i thought it would get the point across. Idk bout this batch of Lilac, the last time it hit like a heavy indica once the creative phase ended but this time its like a triple espresso x adderall.  I mean, it _kinda_ mellows out eventually, but u gotta smoke a lot. It says theres SLH in the family tree so maybe thats why? This shits fire but really not what i need rn, im just tryna relax haha.


Lol it's get some shit done weed. I've been interested in LD for a few months, might have to check it out.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol it's get some shit done weed. I've been interested in LD for a few months, might have to check it out.


It most def is. Unfortunately 4 me i was just tryin 2 chill lol. Next time i will make sure i have a strong indica nearby. Try it out if u get a chance, theres other phenos 2.


----------



## JayBio420 (Nov 19, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> That Zurple must b fire. Sapphire looks good 2. I been seeing mad Purple Punch crosses lately.


It’s unbelievable man,Zurple Punch is probably one of top 3 weeds I’ve smoked ever.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 20, 2019)

Gelato #41 x Dosidos
Smells incredible, very loud.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 22, 2019)

Grape Vine


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2019)

My double dawg biscuits sift and bubble hash, damn good stuff.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 22, 2019)

^^Big time! me, testing a chuck of cannatonic x afghan x candida that has been in jar 2 years and never tried. it's a sweet pheno and smells of honeysuckle honey, maybe a little lemon peel and pukish hay. beam tested the cbd and think it has more cbd than the candida i tested at the same time, so it has a lot of cbd. it hit fast at first but quickly mellowed and somewhat weak. Feels good on body though. could use some more so think I will


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 23, 2019)

macsnax said:


> My double dawg biscuits sift and bubble hash, damn good stuff.
> View attachment 4425181View attachment 4425180


 Sharing is caring, my friend. Give it here now.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

I recently dug out some of my old stash. {if I don;t make a real effort to smoke the old stuff, the new stuff won't last like it should} I found a sack of Sleepy Ass Blues Boggle from the '17/18 winter/spring crop. Smoked a one hitter of that this morning at the river house. Then did a couple of one hitters of SABB from this year when I got to work. Not too bad. Still pretty high 4 1/2 hours later.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

GG4 x CD from USEFUL SEEDS...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

GG4 X CD... FIRST TIME GROWING PHOTOS!!!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 27, 2019)

GMO


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 27, 2019)

Its getting wild in here lol, That gelato dosi though.. @OGcloud808 

Purple feenin today.. Peyote purple


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 28, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Its getting wild in here lol, That gelato dosi though.. @OGcloud808
> 
> Purple feenin today.. Peyote purple
> 
> View attachment 4428144


Yuuuuppp. We gettin yurple in this bih. #Yurplestreak keep it goin.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 28, 2019)

Northern Lights. only pic


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bout 2 roll this Mandarin Cookie nug, bout a gram 4 this blunt.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 2, 2019)

Grape god from seed, 80 days, first sample since chop.


----------



## trichomechaser420 (Dec 2, 2019)

Smoking on this Peyote Cookies grown by a friend of mine. Had to give it a bit of love in front of the camera. Beautiful buds that have a rich earthy, sweet flavour and a bit of a fuel kick with the aroma. Ticks all the boxes for sure.


----------



## kingromano (Dec 5, 2019)

i'm smoking my fingers 
lol


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

I found a couple of loose buds in my truck floorboard. No seeds and kind of spicy, so most likely Ass Cheese f2.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I found a couple of loose buds in my truck floorboard. No seeds and kind of spicy, so most likely Ass Cheese f2.


Better you than the baconators!!!


----------



## raggyb (Dec 7, 2019)

wild thai, candida, ethiopian, northern lights, stolichnaya holy fuck!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 10, 2019)

ROACHES!!!


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

Last night I packed a mixed bowl with Ass Cheese, #11 and #12 Random Bud x TPD with a little bit of almost dry 'Epave de Raisin. By tomorrow night I'll be able to get a proper taste.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 10, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> ROACHES!!!


Yeah it's all bad right now... got rid of more than I should have...


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 11, 2019)

Fun thread! Today, like everyday lately, I start with some Vintage Pakistani for that clear headed motivational high. It really get's me going. Once it wears off, I have usually accomplished quite a bit already! Then:

mid-morning to afternoon - Nikah for a little more oomph in it. 
late afternoon before my nap - an indica like Gorilla Biscuit to chill me out for a quick power nap or meditation.
after nap with coffee - another more sativa like Nikah or a non couch lock indica like Love Triangle.
after dinner night time - some Kandahar Afghani or DLA5 to put me down.


----------



## Herbo313666 (Dec 15, 2019)

codyscafe said:


> Blowing on some blueberry kush here!


I am also on the blueberry


----------



## New Age United (Dec 21, 2019)

RSO that is hard af but also dark af I think I may have let the trimmings soak too long


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 21, 2019)

Tonight I'm smoking holy punch for the first time. I cut it on October 15th and it has been in the jars until 10 minutes ago for that long cure son! I'm highly medicated and will update this post with some pictures and a smoke report when I return home!


----------



## xtraLRG420 (Dec 22, 2019)

Tangerine Power x OGKB Sugar Wax
The tangerine is sweet in comparison to the traditional lemon pine of og kush and it makes for a more pleasant blend with the fuel terps.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 23, 2019)

A tangie/ bubba kush hybrid a local grew.........lime green, purp and red adornments.......more cerebral of a high then anticipated. Fruity and sweet, smoke not too thick either.


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry for the late pictures and smoke report but here it is.

Breeder: Green house seed co.

Strain: Holy Punch (The Church crossed with a Grape male)

Smell: Fruit punch, Earthy, Grape & Diesel 

Taste: Fruit punch with a hint of Grape & Diesel 

Smoke: Smooth, Not harsh in any manner just clean & tasty. The ash is super white  I also grow organic so that is the deciding factor of black or white ash. 

Effect': Starts off with an energizing hard hitting happy, level headed high. Then brings on a euphoric trippy in your face still happy high. Then it winds down with a relaxing happy you're ready for bed high.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 23, 2019)

Puffing on some lucky charms for me tonight, probably going to switch it up to mimosa shortly.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 23, 2019)

yumm, Mimosa...haven't had that in 2-3 yrs.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 23, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> yumm, Mimosa...haven't had that in 2-3 yrs.


Ya buddy, it's tasty with a good vibe buzz


----------



## playallnite (Dec 24, 2019)

Vaping some Sky Pilot thru my boundless CFC portable, 24% THC.


----------



## ToneOZ (Dec 29, 2019)

Sour diesel and Xj13. Western missouri


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jelly pie from Greenpoint. Grown in backyard last summer. Great smoke and will grow again next year.


----------



## xtraLRG420 (Dec 31, 2019)

King Skunk 27.2% THC
Happy New Year


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 31, 2019)

Nice frosty lime nuggs there ^^, Xtra!



New Years Eve its Kosher Kush!!! here.

Scored a half zee of Kosher Kush off a buddy, my 3rd indoor grow wont start until Jan 7th or so. Put up a new tent today and brought 5 cubic feet of Fox Farm down in the basement today........waiting on steel hooks, last 2 grows I ziptied (4 zipties to each hook) x 4 hooks the HLG 550 V2 Rspec.......pita, using thick steel clip hooks this time.


----------



## Mr snail (Jan 5, 2020)

this exact nug, but later in life after she perished. blue dream. dried it/quick cure and riiigghhhtttt into the coffee grinder lol. harvesting 25 of these babes right now ( picture is about 13 days before chopping. pulled early/were the runt plants) . the other 25 or so I'll be doing next week . poor runty plants lol there were maybe 5 or 6 stragglers. some are hella purple...most are not...? I had a bit of led coverage in the last week's (1k was tripping the breaker. downgraded third light. started taking then down and decided fuck it...im buying a trimmer. illsjust hang them lol. fuck this


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Cream&Cheese. A 1:1 CBD strain. 24% THC, 18% CBD lab results. Strain into says nonpsychoactive due to high CBD concentration. "Relaxing effects." And that is exactly what I would say about it. Relaxing effect. But, I have to say it is as psychoactive as all of the other stuff you can buy at dispensaries. So... There are no heavy, sedative, moving through syrup nugs. There are no high af, giggly, grinning, glowing waves of bliss herbs. But, you can buy some mediocre products at a store, you can grow your own, and it is legal. I should just count my blessings.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2020)

Sour Crack...


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

I had to take some Gorille Endomi early due to rot. It's dry and I've been smoking on it a little. But mostly Epave de Raisin while it lasts, then back to #11,12 and 13 Random Bud x TPD.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 12, 2020)

cured strawberry bubblegum today


----------



## xtraLRG420 (Jan 21, 2020)

Platinum Garlic x PMK
Highly recommend the garlic terps if you haven't tried em out. On the inhale you get a sensation of garlic but when you go to taste it the typical food garlic taste is not present. I think it might be the PMK that is giving this a lime flavor on the exhale.  It's by far the weirdest terp profile I've ever had but not one to miss if you see it on the shelves.


----------



## Cardlee P (Jan 24, 2020)

codyscafe said:


> Blowing on some blueberry kush here!


Working the c99x chemdog today


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 26, 2020)

Some random pheno of chem scout


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)

Purple Nuggets...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

Vaping personal cross of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk(DNA). Powerful and extremely noisy!


----------



## Cardlee P (Jan 27, 2020)

Cardlee P said:


> Working the c99x chemdog today


Have a plateful


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

I’d put the lid down on the bowl......just to be safe.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2020)

Cardlee P said:


> Have a plateful


Don't mind if I do,thank you!!!


----------



## Cardlee P (Jan 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I’d put the lid down on the bowl......just to be safe.


The cats will fish it out


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 28, 2020)

Took a much needed day off today, I normally don't smoke much during the day but here it goes lol..

Purple punch.


----------



## Cardlee P (Jan 28, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Took a much needed day off today, I normally don't smoke much during the day but here it goes lol..
> 
> Purple punch.View attachment 4466835


A nice drooling feeling


----------



## gr865 (Jan 28, 2020)

Big Buddha Cheese


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 28, 2020)

Cardlee P said:


> A nice drooling feeling


The high? Yeah its like that, weighs you down & makes you chill, I normally go for that anyway thanks to insomnia


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 28, 2020)

Grand daddy purple that I got from seedsman very happy with it


----------



## Square Grouper (Jan 28, 2020)

Bowl of popcorn and a couple of good movies.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 28, 2020)

“Hot legs you're wearin' me out
Hot legs you can scream and shout...”-Rod


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2020)

Tomahawk first up in Underdog vape, will also use personal chuck of MonkeySkunk which is Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA).


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 29, 2020)

who Says you can’t have cake for breakfast


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> who Says you can’t have cake for breakfast View attachment 4467068


Smoking the same...Wedding Cake and Larry OG


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Smoking the same...Wedding Cake and Larry OG


How do you like the Larry og?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

macsnax said:


> How do you like the Larry og?


I like it. It’s an OG though and I still prefer Skywalker or KL. I’m sad I got rid of the plant, but at this point I’m kind of sick of the smoke. Feels like I’ve been smoking Wedding Cake for the last 2 years and Larry OG the last 6 months. I’m ready for some of my new stock to rotate through. Unfortunately some of the ones finishing are Wedding Cakes and Pies


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I like it. It’s an OG though and I still prefer Skywalker or KL. I’m sad I got rid of the plant, but at this point I’m kind of sick of the smoke. Feels like I’ve been smoking Wedding Cake for the last 2 years and Larry OG the last 6 months. I’m ready for some of my new stock to rotate through. Unfortunately some of the ones finishing are Wedding Cakes and Pies


I've never had it but had a chance to get a cut of it recently and turned it down, was hoping I didn't make a mistake lol. And I hear you, I hate getting stuck in a strain rut.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I've never had it but had a chance to get a cut of it recently and turned it down, was hoping I didn't make a mistake lol. And I hear you, I hate getting stuck in a strain rut.


I do recommend trying it/smoking it.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I do recommend trying it/smoking it.


Will do buddy thanks


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dirty widow, this stuff is incredibly uplifting & mind expansive. Best way i can explain it, it's like a key unlocked a closed portion of my mind.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 5, 2020)

Stufff is supper sweet big league chew bubble gum. Nice well rounded flavor very similar to a mochi..high wasn’t super drastic takes u there but function and energetic. 8/10


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

My buddy gave me a bud of medicinal hemp this afternoon. It had a strain name on the jar. That is too funny. All I could do was take it and say thank you. I guess I'll mix it with something, like the old SNL skit. Marijuana Helper.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 6, 2020)

too larry said:


> My buddy gave me a bud of medicinal hemp this afternoon. It had a strain name on the jar. That is too funny. All I could do was take it and say thank you. I guess I'll mix it with something, like the old SNL skit. Marijuana Helper.


High in cbd? Might make a mixed bowl


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

macsnax said:


> High in cbd? Might make a mixed bowl


I don't understand why people buy hemp bud. I can see if you grow your own and want to make CBD oil, but to buy it? That's crazy.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 6, 2020)

too larry said:


> I don't understand why people buy hemp bud. I can see if you grow your own and want to make CBD oil, but to buy it? That's crazy.


I know man, just for the novelty of smoking something weed flavored I guess lol. I take cbd everyday and am tired of buying it. But I don't have room to run cbd with everything I have going, I've thought about buying a 1/2 or even an lb of the stuff you see online to extract my oil. I just don't have a lot of faith in the quality of online cbd flower lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 7, 2020)

Slurri crashers!!!!
Supper nice flower very fruity grapey punchy But with nice og body and strength. One of the best smokes in a minute.
Saw the opportunity to try this hyped slurricane and wedding crashers 2 birds one stone. Sadly enuff still a og cross to cookie to og cookie purp cross . Like almost everything else out now. Can’t complain flavor and high we’re great . Slurricane lives up to the hype .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm enjoying some Biscotti batter at the moment. Its delicious.

My homies put together this box of goodies for my Bday - some of these diamonds look like crack, lol.

Left to right, starting with the lightest color - Jet Fuel OG, Motorbreath 15, and Trop. Cherry Cookies


I also have some Stawnana and Wedding cake rosin. I have a couple of these in my garden but I'm an amateur when comes to extracts so its kinda cool to enjoy these processed by someone else.
I'm not a big "dabber" so every person that stops by today is leaving wrecked, haha


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I know man, just for the novelty of smoking something weed flavored I guess lol. I take cbd everyday and am tired of buying it. But I don't have room to run cbd with everything I have going, I've thought about buying a 1/2 or even an lb of the stuff you see online to extract my oil. I just don't have a lot of faith in the quality of online cbd flower lol.


That is funny. I remember back in the 70's when my cousin Mikey went up to Kentucky and loaded his pickup with camper shell full of ditch weed. He bought five pounds of Mexican brickweed, and mixed it all together. Made a ton of money selling to the tourist down at the beach.


My wife uses the drops too. We were paying 200 bucks for the biggest bottle at our herbal store. We buy maybe 4 bottles a year. But the last couple times the price has dropped to 160. I'm sure we could find it cheaper online, but the wife trust these people.


----------



## Stickyjones (Feb 7, 2020)

too larry said:


> My buddy gave me a bud of medicinal hemp this afternoon. It had a strain name on the jar. That is too funny. All I could do was take it and say thank you. I guess I'll mix it with something, like the old SNL skit. Marijuana Helper.


My brother and mom work for hemp farms. They have been selling their cbd bud for 200/lb and the headshops are sellimg it for 35/8th ten miles away. I like mixing it with regs and if im dry it helps me sleep


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> My brother and mom work for hemp farms. They have been selling their cbd bud for 200/lb and the headshops are sellimg it for 35/8th ten miles away. I like mixing it with regs and if im dry it helps me sleep


My buddy who gave it to me says he smokes it at bedtime.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm enjoying some Biscotti batter at the moment. Its delicious.
> 
> My homies put together this box of goodies for my Bday - some of these diamonds look like crack, lol.
> 
> ...


That has me drooling a lil bit, I bet the trop cherry is num num


----------



## macsnax (Feb 7, 2020)

too larry said:


> That is funny. I remember back in the 70's when my cousin Mikey went up to Kentucky and loaded his pickup with camper shell full of ditch weed. He bought five pounds of Mexican brickweed, and mixed it all together. Made a ton of money selling to the tourist down at the beach.
> 
> 
> My wife uses the drops too. We were paying 200 bucks for the biggest bottle at our herbal store. We buy maybe 4 bottles a year. But the last couple times the price has dropped to 160. I'm sure we could find it cheaper online, but the wife trust these people.


Quality cbd isn't everywhere that's for sure. I went through a few companies until I found the one I've been using.


----------



## GGR (Feb 7, 2020)

Homegrown chem 91 and some dry sift


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 8, 2020)

Grease monkey, what a strange smoke. Its like sweet dank gym socks lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 8, 2020)

More Purple Nuggets.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 8, 2020)

Cherry limeade!
reminds me of a good Ol cherry og taste just like the name .... but this in particular has a diesel no earth clean smoke . Makes you wanna keep comingback for more even after your already high ... that’s my only problem with this one And a little faint on flavor but that what makes it so smooth.


----------



## raggyb (Feb 8, 2020)

butter of Wild Thai, Waui and Candida. Sweet!


----------



## RBGene (Feb 9, 2020)

*BLUE DREAM
*


----------



## gwheels (Feb 9, 2020)

Esos Black Grape DumDum. The dehuey was a GREAT idea! Conditions are now perfect in bloom.

Frosty girls get FROSTY


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Stardawg IX and DeathStar BHO. Second flip after 40hrs in the vac chamber. First test dab. then back in for another day or so. This run made for some of the strongest extracts I've made to date.


----------



## RBGene (Feb 10, 2020)

Transplanted Magic Melon and Purple Punch Clones to bigger pots this am for my Indoor grow. Now to enjoy a Bud of Purple Punch.


----------



## olegren (Feb 10, 2020)

All these beautiful nuggets. Yall are lucky. I'm smoking shake that I found in a baggy from last July.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 12, 2020)

Bunch of premature pieces I keep picking off my plants to check under the microscope, its half impatience and half just really needing something to smoke, skunk × agent orange and skunk×Durban Poison


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 12, 2020)

Skunky VA..


----------



## Continuum (Feb 12, 2020)

Strain Hunters Money Maker grown in vermicompost


----------



## RBGene (Feb 12, 2020)

*PANAMA RED & Pre-roll of Banana Jack.
*


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 12, 2020)

Gsc


----------



## RBGene (Feb 13, 2020)

Mai Tai buds.
Sunset Sherbet x Purple Punch
Dessert type Cannabis


----------



## YardG (Feb 13, 2020)

None too impressive looking, but some pretty nice outdoor Cali-Leb HP.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 15, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I know man, just for the novelty of smoking something weed flavored I guess lol. I take cbd everyday and am tired of buying it. But I don't have room to run cbd with everything I have going, I've thought about buying a 1/2 or even an lb of the stuff you see online to extract my oil. I just don't have a lot of faith in the quality of online cbd flower lol.


Try Horn Creek Hemp. Horncreekhemp.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4474673View attachment 4474674
> More Purple Nuggets.


Beautiful stuff!! What strain?


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 15, 2020)

Grand daddy purple looks amazing smells amazing I like it


----------



## RBGene (Feb 15, 2020)

Just Trying to Expand my Enjoyment of Cannabis by Growing, and Strain Hunting for *R*are *B*ud *G*enetics. Today Smoking Haze & Space Queen.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Beautiful stuff!! What strain?


Purple Nuggets from Mephisto's Artisanal line...


----------



## RBGene (Feb 16, 2020)

*Purple Anarchy : Double OG Sour and 5G's Purple
*


----------



## RBGene (Feb 17, 2020)

Local Club Always Has Fire. 6:00 am, Heading Out to Strain Hunt for some Haze. First make some Coffee and Twist up some JACK!

Very Sticky and smells Super Lemony- Buzzzzzz.


----------



## taint (Feb 17, 2020)

Gonna vape this while I press that.


----------



## Chemodod (Feb 17, 2020)

Black cherry madura


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 17, 2020)

Okay so I got super sour master which is so great almost taste of nothing , ol kind bud like, smooth earth taste with just a bit of desil in the back end and a tad of fresh mint from the master ... it captures the two strains beautifully and to me very nostalgic. High sneaks up on you very racy and uppy..

now The first one is as good as the second,
But when you smoke the 3x crazy you’ll know where your extra money went. On first smoke it tasted almost the same As diablo Og which is the infamous “snoop dogs og cut “. But it was never as big back then, as the real deal skunk ogs in its time . People wanted real deal. The diablo is great tho taste like maybe its was og mixed with a purp kush almost sweet grapefruit fuel.
the 3x crazy is like most new cookie gelato sherb mixes of this time but has no cookies . It does have that strong grape flavor from the ape too .


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 20, 2020)

wedding cake.. Does nice with hot tea lol


----------



## Kidete (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm enjoying some Shashamane sativa right here in Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## RBGene (Feb 24, 2020)

A Bud of Indoor Blue Dream.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 24, 2020)

Dominion Skunk, just back from Theory Wellness in Great Barrington, Mass.

HYBRID: SKUNK VA CHEMDAWG X SSC SKUNK #1


----------



## C-CAT (Feb 24, 2020)

GSC


----------



## C-CAT (Feb 25, 2020)

Tahoe OG Kush


----------



## C-CAT (Feb 25, 2020)

818 Headband
Smooth, very Sour taste. Test burn, still going.


----------



## taint (Feb 26, 2020)

Nancy's Dog................fruity catpiss and skunk.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 26, 2020)

Vaping last seasons sativa is always a good way to start the day..


----------



## T.Grimmer (Feb 26, 2020)

Strawberry Eclair - G13


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 26, 2020)

Nothing, absolutely nothing


----------



## taint (Feb 26, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Vaping last seasons sativa is always a good way to start the day..








Every jedi needs a life saber............


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 1, 2020)

Purple Punch. This stuff is absolutely beautiful. I’m so stoned!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Mar 1, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> wedding cake.. Does nice with hot tea lol
> View attachment 4483943


I'm smoking on some wedding cake atm also. So damn great tasting and such a great buzz also!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 1, 2020)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I'm smoking on some wedding cake atm also. So damn great tasting and such a great buzz also!


Nice, WC is a winner for those who like that sweet cake taste, it's hard to smoke it daily though, tolerance builds with WC for sure.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 1, 2020)

Just packed up a little of Seedsman's Power Africa from my last harvest with a little pressed dry sift I made last week from all the larf I've collected. I haven't shared anything on the forum for a bit so I figured I'd drop in. Happy smoking all.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 2, 2020)

today I got some pretty powerful stuff, it’s called Obama Kush. I’m mega sorry my ugly fingernail is there lol


----------



## taint (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## taint (Mar 2, 2020)

Dabba doo..........


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 2, 2020)

taint said:


> Dabba doo..........


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 3, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> View attachment 4494529


Omg haven’t seen the flintstones in years!!!


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 3, 2020)

taint said:


>


That looks amazing. What strain?


----------



## RBGene (Mar 3, 2020)

*Crystal Cookies* from *Moe Greens* in *San Francisco*.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 3, 2020)

Another bit of Purple Punch.


----------



## taint (Mar 3, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> That looks amazing. What strain?














A mix of what has caught my fancy over the years.
Loses a lot of the purple and turns white as it dries out.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

Cillit_Bang said:


> Omg haven’t seen the flintstones in years!!!


We acquired a river house a few months back. I've been "camping" down there most of my nights off from work. No cable, so I've been watching a lot of METV, including the Flintstones, Mash and Green Acres. A word of caution, The Carol Burnett Show will hurt you if you are very high. That is the funniest shit I've watched in years.


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 14, 2020)

818 Headband


----------



## New Age United (Mar 14, 2020)

Crumble made from my latest grow bud and trimmings agent orange and Durban poison


----------



## RBGene (Mar 14, 2020)

Rain Today so I will stay inside and play music inspired by 3 Amigos, Fruity Pebbles, and Grape Pie.

Grape pie and Fruity Pebbles and the Parents of Sundae Driver. lol


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

Actually smoking this moment, not vaping, Greenpoint Black Gold f2. Got the giggles by myself!


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 14, 2020)

Tahoe OG Kush Fatty coming up!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 14, 2020)

-Bodhi soulmate, which is definitely 80's-90's old school pine.
-Bodhi lemon something or other...very sticky and purple.
-Bodhi space cake.
And dry ice hash I made from all 3.
I'm already a baked cake before lunch!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> -Bodhi soulmate, which is definitely 80's-90's old school pine.
> -Bodhi lemon something or other...very sticky and purple.
> -Bodhi space cake.
> And dry ice hash I made from all 3.
> I'm already a baked cake before lunch!


Hard at it!


----------



## kroc (Mar 14, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> -Bodhi soulmate, which is definitely 80's-90's old school pine.
> -Bodhi lemon something or other...very sticky and purple.
> -Bodhi space cake.
> And dry ice hash I made from all 3.
> I'm already a baked cake before lunch!


smoking on a couple different phenos of soulmate f2s, love this strain


also burning some gorilla zkittlez that dried up and is hitting jars, both are pretty heavy eyed stones


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 16, 2020)

Fresh off the scissors


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

E'pave de Raisin


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m told this is called Amazing Haze


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 17, 2020)

Jungle cake


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 17, 2020)

This is why I love America  to be able to enjoy products like this in the UK where it’s still completely illegal is beautiful!

Bonsai Premium Pre Roll - Cotton Candy.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 17, 2020)

kroc said:


> smoking on a couple different phenos of soulmate f2s, love this strain
> 
> 
> also burning some gorilla zkittlez that dried up and is hitting jars, both are pretty heavy eyed stones


Dank Sinatra almost ready,
When friends said it was too strong, I immediately cloned that ass-kicker!.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 17, 2020)

Maui wowwi 
H


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 18, 2020)

818 Headband


----------



## morugawelder (Mar 19, 2020)

Cookies n cream f3 ,


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 19, 2020)

Purple Chemdog 
(Chem91' x GDP)


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 19, 2020)

morugawelder said:


> Cookies n cream f3 ,
> View attachment 4508145


Breeder?? Looks amazing.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 19, 2020)

atxlsgun said:


> OG sour d View attachment 3364148
> 
> Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


Very nice.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m told this is called Tangie Cookies (Thin Mint GSC x Tangie) ... nice isn’t the word.. incredible isn’t even the word.. this is up there with some of the strongest bud I’ve smoked in years. Nugs are very small, but powerful and full of crystals.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 19, 2020)

Cillit_Bang said:


> I’m told this is called Tangie Cookies (Thin Mint GSC x Tangie) ... nice isn’t the word.. incredible isn’t even the word.. this is up there with some of the strongest bud I’ve smoked in years. Nugs are very small, but powerful and full of crystals.
> 
> View attachment 4508749View attachment 4508750


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 20, 2020)

Some more Tangie Cookie pics (Thin Mints GSC x Tangie) . Very nice bud this. I’m honestly going to have to grow some of this, this is way too nice not to have again.

1st pic natural light, 2nd pic with flash.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 21, 2020)

Grape Diamonds
(Grape Diamonds x Pink Grapefruit)
Supposed to be a cross between two different Member Berry phenotypes. Smells crazy.


And the rest of this Mint Chocolate Chip


----------



## taint (Mar 21, 2020)

Afghan x Afghan f..........a lot.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 22, 2020)

Grape ape


----------



## Wanzewurld (Mar 22, 2020)

The same as always - Mexican Roulette... Most of what I get is pretty good, some not so good BUT THEN - Every now and then - I get something TERRIFIC. "Yer pays yer money and yer takes her chances" - Popeye the Sailor.


----------



## raggyb (Mar 22, 2020)

Wanzewurld said:


> The same as always - Mexican Roulette... Most of what I get is pretty good, some not so good BUT THEN - Every now and then - I get something TERRIFIC. "Yer pays yer money and yer takes her chances" - Popeye the Sailor.


i can smell it like it was yesterday


----------



## Wanzewurld (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 24, 2020)

this is Gelato #33 - apparently.


----------



## Ginge211 (Mar 24, 2020)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


Wedding cake


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dosi pellets


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

Summer grown Blue Orca Haze brownies!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 24, 2020)

Lemon Zkittle grown by a friend of mine is what I'm smokin 2nite.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 24, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Lemon Zkittle grown by a friend of mine is what I'm smokin 2nite.View attachment 4513027


god that looks delicious, what’s it like?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 25, 2020)

Cillit_Bang said:


> god that looks delicious, what’s it like?


It's nice, I can definitely see where they got the whole "Skittle" idea. Smells sweet/sour and fruity. Lemon comes through mostly in the flavor. Realaxing then sleepy feeling. I'll post another pic w the flash


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 25, 2020)

Cillit_Bang said:


> god that looks delicious, what’s it like?


----------



## raggyb (Mar 25, 2020)

munching on Skunk#1.


----------



## CherryLola (Mar 29, 2020)

Just got oz of, *uk stardog*, mad colours!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 29, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Just got oz of, *uk stardog*, mad colours!
> View attachment 4517306View attachment 4517307View attachment 4517305


Nice, i bet it must staaannkk. Stardog is some excellent bud. Never heard of UK Stardog before tho, is it crossed w/UK Cheese or somethin? Looks fire.


----------



## CherryLola (Mar 29, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Nice, i bet it must staaannkk. Stardog is some excellent bud. Never heard of UK Stardog before tho, is it crossed w/UK Cheese or somethin? Looks fire.


Tbh I think it’s just stardog, the guy just calls it uk cos it’s grown here I reckon haha yeah it’s fire tho!


----------



## Rsawr (Mar 29, 2020)

Bag seed cannacaps for me today! My burp tasted like a grapefruit skunk. Gettin ready for the couch lock


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Scissor hash and nugs of some Subcool astro snaps and some Respect Genetics goji og x agent orange. Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## Ginge211 (Mar 30, 2020)

mars og in some playful joints out of boredom due to Coronavirus shit


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 30, 2020)

GG 4 and GSC


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 30, 2020)

Smokin some homegrown White Widow from a friend, watching The Long Good Friday. Classic strain, classic movie. Smells loud 

Without flash

With flash


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 30, 2020)

just smoked my last bit of Tangie Cookies, now till tomorrow I’ve got this... beautiful Kief! Fresh from the grinder ! Lovely.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 30, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Tbh I think it’s just stardog, the guy just calls it uk cos it’s grown here I reckon haha yeah it’s fire tho!


stardwag is everywhere at the moment in the UK! So is Gelato #33!


----------



## YardG (Mar 30, 2020)

The same three phenos of Leb x Cali HP I've been smoking almost exclusively since the end of October. I feel like some of them have really developed over time. Some of the stuff I thought I'd f'ed up by drying a little too fast seems okay? Wouldn't mind a little more variety, but as it stands I'm mostly happy to have enough to last awhile yet.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 31, 2020)

I’ve just picked up 7grams of this stuff, it’s called Cheetos Breath. I’d never heard of the strain, so I googled it and couldn’t find much info at all on it. 

the smell is incredible - imagine opening a pack of cheesy Doritos and sniffing them, this is exactly what it smells like. The buds are dense as anything and perfectly manicured, covered in orange hairs it looks like a cheesy snack!!!! This is some top notch bud, the high is insane, I had a joint and it hit hard! It’s honestly up there with some of the strongest I’ve ever smoked! I paid through the roof too. £120 UK pounds for 7 grams which is equivalent to $149 US dollars.

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS STRAIN?!


----------



## YardG (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow, pricey. 

Is that well manicured, or kiefed?


----------



## nerdystoner (Apr 1, 2020)

Just ran out of Skywalker OG Kush so now I'm blazing Blackwater OG and Citral OG Haze. Too lazy to take pics lol but it's some tasty ass shit for sure.


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 1, 2020)

Back on the Tohoe. The more I smoke it the better I like it.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 1, 2020)

YardG said:


> Wow, pricey.
> 
> Is that well manicured, or kiefed?


It’s very dense and very well manicured, no Kief on it, it’s not a moon rock - I wish it was though ahahaha


----------



## YardG (Apr 1, 2020)

I meant it looked tumbled.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 2, 2020)

YardG said:


> I meant it looked tumbled.


call me stupid but what’s tumbled? Not heard of that before lol might be because I’m in UK


----------



## YardG (Apr 2, 2020)

Put through a de-kiefing machine... i.e. tumbled in a mesh drum to remove resin glands. 

It probably just looks tumbled because the photo is a bit pixely.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 2, 2020)

What about kush cake tho..


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Apr 2, 2020)

*@323cheezy

That looks fucking incredible. Mouth watering. *


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 2, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> What about kush cake tho..View attachment 4520953View attachment 4520954


 Amazing!!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 2, 2020)

Cillit_Bang said:


> £120 UK pounds for 7 grams which is equivalent to $149 US dollars.


That’s insane I could never pay that much ..... again .,,lil
Looks good


TheDifferenceX said:


> *@323cheezy
> 
> That looks fucking incredible. Mouth watering. *


 shits nice highs great flavor is very old school earthy not sweet but tasty . Paid 46$ out the door1/8


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 2, 2020)

Picked up a half ounce of Headbang OG today at a price I couldn’t refuse! Being in quarantine and off work I’m smoking more.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice. You guys got me packin' another bowl now!


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Apr 2, 2020)

Here is the 3 kinds I'm smoking on.

left to right (Gorilla Glue, Jet Fuel, Purple Punch)


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 2, 2020)

Lol at the paper plate


TheDifferenceX said:


> Nice. You guys got me packin' another bowl now!


man you guys got me to get a new batch even tho I’m sitting on 3oz

chem reserve


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 3, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Lol at the paper plate
> 
> 
> man you guys got me to get a new batch even tho I’m sitting on 3oz
> ...


That looks like some Killa!


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks like # 22 today.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 3, 2020)

What should I buy next people you decide!

View attachment 4521180


TintEastwood said:


> View attachment 4521996


yep. Still can’t find any info on it, but it was lovely stuff and got me blazed. I’m long onto my next lot now.


----------



## Just Be (Apr 3, 2020)

Low plant pickin's off of a lone CBD Crack that's about a week from harvest.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 3, 2020)

One of these mixed into the morning coffee


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Apr 3, 2020)

Are those special brownies or normal brownies? lol

i hope you put in the secret ingredient.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 3, 2020)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Are those special brownies or normal brownies? lol
> 
> i hope you put in the secret ingredient.


Still the batch from I don't know when. Bob's Redmill gluten free vegan brownies with sativa butter that we keep in the freezer thats 1 1/2 old and still potent as hell!  Smoked day before yesterday while tending my ladies and this morning I woke up hacking so decided to ingest rather than inhale. Having hella allergies during a pandemic really really sucks.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2020)

Just opened a jar and grabbed a bud of Old Timers Haze. Working on some things and a sativa is what was needed. Don't want a couch lock strain right now. High but energetic. Somewhat psychedelic.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 3, 2020)

Platinum blackberry, this bitch spits nanners for days once ripening rolls around.


----------



## saint0192 (Apr 3, 2020)

Durban poison, expertly grown by a friend - it has a crystal clear energetic, creative high, one of my favorites. It has a really strong earthy taste to it. When I first got it, it was slightly green and took a couple weeks of slow curing to get the flavor right where it is now, beautiful...

I also have blue dream for the end of the day, it makes for nice winding down at the end of the day... Also from a friend that has grown for a long time...


----------



## myvoy (Apr 5, 2020)

GSC and small morsel of OGK


----------



## saint0192 (Apr 5, 2020)

Everyone else has such delicious images, it's inspired me  - here's what I have - the Durban Poison is on the left, Blue Dream on the right:


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 7, 2020)

Keefball on the menu this afternoon!


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Mal.Kumara (Apr 8, 2020)

This is the cheapest s**t you can get around here. My suppliers supplier got caught last night while bringing in the new stock during the curfew (COVID-19 lock-down). And stupid me has paid in advance - which is a goner. That dude is in lockup till Monday.

Today he got me 3 of these. One gram one grand. It comes in this tiny package along with a cigarette paper.

It is called KG. I have written more on that in this thread. It gets you high - but not so clean. This is dried to the extreme - so you have to mix tobacco. This is meant for a one joint (comes with a single paper) - but enough for two for me.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 8, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Just opened a jar and grabbed a bud of Old Timers Haze. Working on some things and a sativa is what was needed. Don't want a couch lock strain right now. High but energetic. Somewhat psychedelic.


Haven't seen that type Haze in a while! Looks fire, wish I could still get that old piff that used to come around regularly where I used to live. Hard to find now.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 8, 2020)

Smoking this Marathon OG today. Smells/ tastes incredible. Pretty much a straight up LA og, classic. Lemon/pine/fuel. The marathon continues, R.I.P. Nip


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 8, 2020)

Without flash
With flash

My phone's camera isn't th best, looks much better in person.


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks mighty nice with the flash!


----------



## myvoy (Apr 8, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> Keefball on the menu this afternoon!View attachment 4526342


Smash it


----------



## SFnone (Apr 8, 2020)

lucky dog's double krush... pretty fucking dope...


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 8, 2020)

C-CAT said:


> Looks mighty nice with the flash!


Looks even better in my blunt  haha. It's some potent bud 4 sure. Knockout shit, heavy indica effect but doesn't make u stupid.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 8, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> View attachment 4526612


Niceee


----------



## myvoy (Apr 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> Put through a de-kiefing machine... i.e. tumbled in a mesh drum to remove resin glands.
> 
> It probably just looks tumbled because the photo is a bit pixely.


I've never really been able to tell the difference in products that have been tumbled for kief or hacked up by power trimmers. Sucks to see such kind buds punished


----------



## Damianyum (Apr 9, 2020)

Just got this bud. Thoughts?


----------



## jerry-joe (Apr 10, 2020)

Damianyum said:


> View attachment 4528157
> Just got this bud. Thoughts?


Is that indoor or outdoor? Strain? Pretty looking.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 10, 2020)

Banana breath and Tropsanto from my last grow. Ground up for a joint rolling session.


----------



## jerry-joe (Apr 10, 2020)

The dispensary by my house flower isn't worth a damn. I'm jonesing my ass off for some flower. But they sell shatter and as far as i know you cant fake shatter so.....


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dolato (Do-si-dos x Gelato #41)


----------



## jerry-joe (Apr 10, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Dolato (Do-si-dos x Gelato #41)View attachment 4529915


that looks like 3.5 grams


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 11, 2020)

Apparently this is called Tiramisu  this is actually some pure knockout weed, mainly indica (Mendo Magnum Opus and OGKB 2.0).


----------



## CapollaLabs (Apr 11, 2020)

UK cherry punch (cherry AK x purple punch)


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 11, 2020)

CapollaLabs said:


> UK cherry punch (cherry AK x purple punch)


 I can’t tell you how excited I am to see another British member!


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 11, 2020)

GG4 It got a little compacted in my pocket. Super Sticky, hard to roll because my fingers are sticking to the papers


----------



## Naughtyfarmer420 (Apr 12, 2020)

Blowing on that pineapple Express just cracked it open after 4 month cure.


----------



## CapollaLabs (Apr 12, 2020)

Naughtyfarmer420 said:


> Blowing on that pineapple Express just cracked it open after 4 month cure.
> View attachment 4531185


Lucky guy


----------



## jerry-joe (Apr 12, 2020)

Naughtyfarmer420 said:


> after 4 month cure


Jeez. IDK if I can handle a 4-week cure. 4 months? You have the patience of monk good sir.


----------



## Naughtyfarmer420 (Apr 12, 2020)

Lol I know how it is. I usually try and keep a couple pretty nugs per grow back n my specialty jar .


----------



## jerry-joe (Apr 12, 2020)

Naughtyfarmer420 said:


> Lol I know how it is. I usually try and keep a couple pretty nugs per grow back n my specialty jar .


I was in Mass for a while and growing was out of the question. Though they have badass dispensaries in Mass. Now I'm in Maine and growing. I'm REALLY close to harvesting, but not quite there. The dispensary here in my town has flower that is crap. So I've been getting by on shatter. I'm so tempted to cut something down and dry it in the oven. But alas, I must find patience like yours.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 12, 2020)

Lemon mints ( kush mints x lemon merange)
Straight lemon heads on the backend


----------



## jerry-joe (Apr 12, 2020)

Jeez. 33.63


----------



## Naughtyfarmer420 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yea man dispensary weed most of the time is some shit. where I'm from we call it "headys" its just good enough to be called good but nothing special. Little sample won't hurt. when u do your harvest and and have a good slow dry and cure your smoke will be superior and you'll already be high and still smoke just for the taste itll taste that good.


jerry-joe said:


> I was in Mass for a while and growing was out of the question. Though they have badass dispensaries in Mass. Now I'm in Maine and growing. I'm REALLY close to harvesting, but not quite there. The dispensary here in my town has flower that is crap. So I've been getting by on shatter. I'm so tempted to cut something down and dry it in the oven. But alas, I must find patience like yours.


You'll be there in no time big dog clone and you'll find yourself with weed you forgot about.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 12, 2020)

Sensi star & a 400mg stick of jungle cake butter


----------



## jerry-joe (Apr 12, 2020)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Sensi star & a 400mg stick of jungle cake butter
> 
> View attachment 4531748View attachment 4531749


what's that like a pound cake?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 12, 2020)

jerry-joe said:


> what's that like a pound cake?


It's just a small batch of cannabutter made with trim/popcorn buds, i use it to bake cookies,brownies etc..


----------



## 4BigBuds (Apr 13, 2020)

Cheese Got some more growing too!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 13, 2020)

Absolutely nothing tonight 
Dispensaries r closed.
Nothing harvestable growing atm.
Moved recently plus no car so friends aren't an option either.
This sucks. 
Oh well, better luck tomorrow I guess.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 13, 2020)

some grand daddy purp..taste good and the high is pretty good too..


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 14, 2020)

Blueberry Yum Yum


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 15, 2020)

I really think I have a weed problem couldn’t pass up the ssd 38%


----------



## Corwinofamber8 (Apr 15, 2020)

About to spark some Kush Minntz


----------



## Jordananthony (Apr 16, 2020)

Smoking some nerds here in the uk supposedly from California but who knows looking to buy from and official American if anyone wants to do business


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 16, 2020)

Blue berry muffin..?..no blueberry ( thank goodness ) I hate blueberry flavor..but this works for $20 an 1/8th...


----------



## aussiegrowing (Apr 18, 2020)

Some sungrown backyard peyote. Really tasty and nice effect.


----------



## alphapinene (Apr 18, 2020)

Mendo Breath...shitty iphone camera doesn't do it any justice


----------



## SCdawg (Apr 18, 2020)

Strawberry lemonade in the ooze pen


----------



## SCdawg (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Apr 23, 2020)

They called it rolls choice at the dispensary..smells like gg ..the high is good..not spectacular but good


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 23, 2020)

Got some Tahoe .... this shit takes me way back I had a great cut in 2011. I kinda messed up my Tahoe but it bounced back got only like an ounce but good still . Always super earthy wood chip soap og funk .., this sample was okay not as great but up too par.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 24, 2020)

Budget 1/8th .. come on stimulus


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 25, 2020)

Just got some kill kinda been smoking to much had to get this nothing else was doing it .


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 25, 2020)

Platinum Kush


Some knockout smoke. Smells/tastes so good.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 26, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Just got some kill kinda been smoking to much had to get this nothing else was doing it . View attachment 4545543


Holy strongshit Batman! How do they figure out those percentages. Aren't THC and THCA both cannabinoids? How does 34 + 38 < 41? forgive me, I'm smoking too much too.


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 26, 2020)

In la county meds have to be tested now to be distributed at collectives . Think the cannaboloid is 41 but the active thc 38%.,. Really helps tho cause I dont have to smoke as much. Tolerance is a bitch


raggyb said:


> Holy strongshit Batman! How do they figure out those percentages. Aren't THC and THCA both cannabinoids? How does 34 + 38 < 41? forgive me, I'm smoking too much too.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 26, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> In la county meds have to be tested now to be distributed at collectives . Think the cannaboloid is 41 but the active thc 34 %..,. Really helps tho cause I dont have to smoke as much. Tolerance is a bitch


for me once a day is too much, but with the lockdown you gotta, i mean comeon! that's like 5x stronger than my ethiopian lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 26, 2020)

Not too bad !


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 27, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Got some Tahoe .... this shit takes me way back I had a great cut in 2011. I kinda messed up my Tahoe but it bounced back got only like an ounce but good still . Always super earthy wood chip soap og funk .., this sample was okay not as great but up too par. View attachment 4543302


Love the Tahoe OG! My Tupperware container is almost empty


----------



## H G Griffin (Apr 27, 2020)

Wake'n'baked with a Skunkberry back-crossed to Blueberry. This was the first seed I'd tried from this cross and it turned out to be fantastic. 

Of course I didn't take clones. Who'd of thought the first seed would produce a keeper.


----------



## C-CAT (Apr 27, 2020)

Cali Connection "22" It has that over ripened fruit funk that I like!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 27, 2020)

PlatinumCake


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 28, 2020)

Wake n bake canna-bacon egg and cheese + cannabutter espresso shot + Platinum Cake blunt = back 2 sleep 

Might have been better off posting in edibles section....oh well.


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 28, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Wake n bake canna-bacon egg and cheese + cannabutter espresso shot + Platinum Cake blunt = back 2 sleep View attachment 4548153
> 
> Might have been better off posting in edibles section....oh well.


I don't think you will be awake for the journey back to the other sub forum! Nice brekky :]


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 28, 2020)

Lil of this and that


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Nothing now this is all I had left this morning


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 29, 2020)

Boo yah


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

I went carpet surfing with a mag light and tweezers. Got a bowl after 3 hours of work. Some resin chunks too. Not sure strain maybe a mix of strains but I’m high lol


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> I went carpet surfing with a mag light and tweezers. Got a bowl after 3 hours of work. Some resin chunks too. Not sure strain maybe a mix of strains but I’m high lol


Bro called it carpet surfing ahahaha


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Nothing now this is all I had left this morning


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 30, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> I went carpet surfing with a mag light and tweezers. Got a bowl after 3 hours of work. Some resin chunks too. Not sure strain maybe a mix of strains but I’m high lol


I feel sorry for your life ... lol I been there before
Stay up brother


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 30, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> I went carpet surfing with a mag light and tweezers. Got a bowl after 3 hours of work. Some resin chunks too. Not sure strain maybe a mix of strains but I’m high lol


My buddy used to do this after smoking crack! He swore he dropped a piece


----------



## skunkjar420 (May 1, 2020)

Got belted on a salad bowl that consisted of White O.G, Gorilla Bomb and Lemon Kush, was a wild ride. I always overdo it on the kief cones


----------



## FusterCluck (May 2, 2020)

Gelato
From PinkJoint
Their buds are always tight!


----------



## tkufoS (May 2, 2020)

Just picked this up


----------



## Cillit_Bang (May 3, 2020)

My own Girl Scout cookies.  Grown by me.


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 3, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> My buddy used to do this after smoking crack! He swore he dropped a piece


Fact. On a absolute quest for just one more bump!!


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 3, 2020)

Cillit_Bang said:


> My own Girl Scout cookies.  Grown by me.
> 
> View attachment 4553755


The best kind


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 3, 2020)

Mimosa
Some good local weed. This one is nice, got a fresh hazey scent. Its acceptable.
However, I gotta be honest, when it comes to most of these dessert/fruity drink strains I haven't been very impressed despite the buzz they got goin for them. Other than Gelato 33 & 41 and a select few cookies/cake cuts, they have been kinda generic and boring mostly. For me they're reminiscent of this "candy kush" strain that was really popular and goin around for a while that I didn't much care for. It looked pretty and what not, but lacked a unique scent/flavor and had a real basic, boring effect.
Anyways, I've had Mimosa now a few times, it's usally nice but again, nothing memorable.


----------



## macsnax (May 3, 2020)

I have been in here in a while.... This afternoon I am smoking durban poison flower topped with OG sugar wax. I'll be moving to wedding cake flower and chem 91 sugar wax sometime around dinner. Stay high kids


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 4, 2020)

This Mimosa must have a Sativa effect cuz it's 2am and I can't sleep. Oh well, not like anyone has anywhere to be any time soon(lockdown)...


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 4, 2020)

It came wrapped in a newspaper sheet. 8 grands for all this.


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 4, 2020)

Mal.Kumara said:


> It came wrapped in a newspaper sheet. 8 grands for all this.


Looks like u got played fool.


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 4, 2020)

8,000 LKR ~ 42 USD


----------



## tkufoS (May 4, 2020)

Mal.Kumara said:


> It came wrapped in a newspaper sheet. 8 grands for all this.


Is that good quality for your location ?.. not the newspaper the green stuff


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 4, 2020)

Mal.Kumara said:


> 8,000 LKR ~ 42 USD


Then y u say 8 grand and not that..? U Kno what u did, which is y I said what I said.


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 4, 2020)

Bro I'm pretty sure I'm done with RIU... this sites goin to trash in more areas than not. While there is some great Ppl on here with exceptional skill and knowledge, who are kind enough to offer their opinions and suggestions for free, it seems a lot of those whose actually part of the "community" is mostly all set with everything n everyone else who isn't already part of them. Can't say I really blame them though. Untrustworthy liars/attention seekers. Potential law enforcement lookin to catch u slippin, you got ppl trolling and arguing over nonsense like it's YouTube, false experts galore/know it all haters, and now the coup de gras, you got Mfs posting pics of resin, roaches and leaves/stems now...
Peace

... If not for good, then at least for a while.
Again, much love and respect to those offering their skills, opinions, and knowledge in order to help other growers succeeded in whatever they do. I appreciate you, disregard this post.


----------



## 323cheezy (May 5, 2020)

first time smoking the mac....


----------



## macsnax (May 5, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Bro I'm pretty sure I'm done with RIU... this sites goin to trash in more areas than not. While there is some great Ppl on here with exceptional skill and knowledge, who are kind enough to offer their opinions and suggestions for free, it seems a lot of those whose actually part of the "community" is mostly all set with everything n everyone else who isn't already part of them. Can't say I really blame them though. Untrustworthy liars/attention seekers. Potential law enforcement lookin to catch u slippin, you got ppl trolling and arguing over nonsense like it's YouTube, false experts galore/know it all haters, and now the coup de gras, you got Mfs posting pics of resin, roaches and leaves/stems now...
> Peace
> 
> ... If not for good, then at least for a while.
> Again, much love and respect to those offering their skills, opinions, and knowledge in order to help other growers succeeded in whatever they do. I appreciate you, disregard this post.


I would be inclined to think that bud looks like that due to his location in the world amigo


----------



## C-CAT (May 5, 2020)

Looks like time to make a Keefball! I'll post when finished


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 5, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Is that good quality for your location ?.. not the newspaper the green stuff


It is the very basic deal - not the fancy stuff. This comes with seeds stems and leaves.


----------



## C-CAT (May 5, 2020)

That's just some leaf I've been pulling off from some buds lol. I clean them up nice before I roll and collect the bud leaf ad I go. That container gas been compacted many times. There's quite a bit in there. I'll get a pile of keef and compact it then hand roll it into a ball.


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 7, 2020)

Got into very bad deals recently. Paid 8k LKR to a junkie to bring me some kush and he (and another junkie) got caught to the police. Now he is begging me to bail him out. Last time I gave him 2k to bring me a box of smokes and he got caught (not more than a 2 weeks ago) with some other stuff in hand. My usual dealer has warned me about this junkie. I shouldn't trust anyone who smokes anything other than weed and tobacco.

Paid 10k LKR to my usual dealer for the same stuff - but it turned out to be some chopped local with tiny buds and a lot of leaves - not much seeds though.

Depression came back in a very bad wave last night and I had nothing to burn it off with - so I had to pop one more seroquel to put me into sleep.


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 7, 2020)

My usual neighborhood dealer or anyone around this small sub-suburb don't even know what some good kush or hash is - have to go to Mt Lavinia for any fancy stuff. Either they don't know what good stuff is or they are all playing fool.


----------



## tkufoS (May 8, 2020)




----------



## WannaBeGrower428 (May 15, 2020)

"Tarantula Leg"... sorry guys, i made a post of this, IK, I'm just SUPER PROUD of this thing. First time ever smoking or rolling something like this. Had a good time with the family too.. MUCH NEEDED


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I would be inclined to think that bud looks like that due to his location in the world amigo


We didn't find much weed on my Med Cruise. It was always hash. But when we did find some in the African bars, it was always sold in newspaper.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

I didn't get a picture, but I'm smoking a new strain, fresh off the drying tray. It's Blueberry Blues. Which is Blueberry Twist {I won seeds from the Gorilla} X (Blue Shiva X Blue Shark). Small plant, so not a big haul, but real good smoke.

Also smoking the 1st ever Triple Jack 13. That's #13 Random Bud x TPD X (Jack Herer x Shit/Skunk). It could have used a couple more weeks, so it's pretty larffy, but seems like it's going to be good.


----------



## macsnax (May 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> We didn't find much weed on my Med Cruise. It was always hash. But when we did find some in the African bars, it was always sold in newspaper.


Find anything good?


----------



## gthaenigma (May 17, 2020)

Fresh Guava wookie dabs.


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 18, 2020)

Here is the last quarter of 50 grams (brick size bundle) "local grown" I got like three weeks ago. Had to remove the fan leaves and stems from the whole plant they have packed for me. Then I put the buds in a glass jar for the two weeks. By yesterday the flavor has developed somewhat.

The second pic is the amount I rolled into one joint.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Find anything good?


We only bought weed once. I didn't save the seeds, but (if I can trust my memories from 40 years ago) it wasn't really killer anyway. Hash was so much easier to find, plus it was a better deal.


----------



## macsnax (May 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> We only bought weed once. I didn't save the seeds, but (if I can trust my memories from 40 years ago) it wasn't really killer anyway. Hash was so much easier to find, plus it was a better deal.


Can't go wrong with some old school hash anyway lol


----------



## Hobbes (May 18, 2020)

.

I'm having the same old same old - White Widow, Headband and G13. I alternate between the 3.

.


----------



## Mal.Kumara (May 19, 2020)

Hash is often adulterated around here.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2020)

Mal.Kumara said:


> Hash is often adulterated around here.


Lots of the folks on RIU make their own. That way they know what's in it.

Anyway. . . . . . . . . . Larf is what you make it.


----------



## 00BUDDY00 (May 19, 2020)

Sticky icky Rockstar


----------



## user420247365 (May 19, 2020)

Critical Jack!


----------



## WannaBeGrower428 (May 22, 2020)

Beautiful day Today. Out on the back porch, puffing this BEAUTIFUL Peanut Butter Breath...


----------



## gr865 (May 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> We didn't find much weed on my Med Cruise. It was always hash. But when we did find some in the African bars, it was always sold in newspaper.


In the mid 70's made a trip to Oaxaca in search of the arm length buds that were coming into Austin during that period.
Took a while but we found and purchased a kelo that came wrapped in newspaper. Made some good contacts on that trip.


----------



## gr865 (May 23, 2020)

Went to the storage closet in search of something to smoke today. Pulled down a gallon jar of G13 Haze, pulled the bud out and rolled a nice one. Love this strain, is good medicine and a great high.



It is just yummly!


----------



## gr865 (May 23, 2020)

user420247365 said:


> View attachment 4570725
> Critical Jack!


Frosty!


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2020)

Not the same Blueberry Blues I was smoking the other day. All the pretty buds were gone before I thought of a picture, 

This was almost a week ago, so some of the smaller buds should be dry enough to test tonight. This one looks like a different pheno the other two, less blueberry'ish.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 23, 2020)




----------



## JessC43 (May 24, 2020)

right now I've got some Tangie Cookies, and another batch of San Fernando Valley to cook with


----------



## WannaBeGrower428 (May 26, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Frosty!


Damnnnnn duuuuude...OOF!! wtffffff?!?! AMAZEBALLS!! ....HOW IS THAT SHIT?


----------



## Easyday20 (May 26, 2020)

Purple Girl Scout cookies filling my blunt this morning. Anyone heard of SHERBERLATO strain


----------



## alphapinene (May 27, 2020)

took a drive to rhode island to check out their med dispensaries....pretty impressed  american dream rosin


----------



## tkufoS (May 29, 2020)

A dab of each before they go into cookies


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> A dab of each before they go into cookiesView attachment 4580340


Packaging does not do that product any favors. Needles? Why? Ever heard of a dropper? Don't get me wrong I'm sure the stuff is incredible but it really needs to be repackaged.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2020)

Things do improve with age.. Be safe out there tonight!


----------



## Skewbong (May 29, 2020)

Bubblicious and lemon root. Both have great Terps!


----------



## Skewbong (May 29, 2020)

Skewbong said:


> Bubblicious and lemon root. Both have great Terps!


*RIOT


----------



## tkufoS (May 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Packaging does not do that product any favors. Needles? Why? Ever heard of a dropper? Don't get me wrong I'm sure the stuff is incredible but it really needs to be repackaged.


I have never seen anywhere selling distillate in dripper style bottles ...not even the baller jars ...??


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2020)

Honestly I don't know much about the dabs... But I do know I don't appreciate seeing hypodermic needles littered on the streets by junkies who can't manage to dispose of them properly. It is a liquid, maybe a really thick liquid but still its a liquid. I really would like to see cannabis be descheduled from the current scheduled 1 our government classifies it as. Packaging it in a hypodermic style dispenser is not helping get it there, streets are already littered with the evidence of the commercialization of cannabis now we have packaging that looks and reminds us of heroin a drug that has caused way to much death in our country...


----------



## tkufoS (May 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Honestly I don't know much about the dabs... But I do know I don't appreciate seeing hypodermic needles littered on the streets by junkies who can't manage to dispose of them properly. It is a liquid, maybe a really thick liquid but still its a liquid. I really would like to see cannabis be descheduled from the current scheduled 1 our government classifies it as. Packaging it in a hypodermic style dispenser is not helping get it there, streets are already littered with the evidence of the commercialization of cannabis now we have packaging that looks and reminds us of heroin a drug that has caused way to much death in our country...


I personally never get the oooowheeee's when I see a syringe..I have never slammed a drug in my life (47)....all of the junkies that I see are smoking pills and whatnot off of FOIL.. but you know what they say about opinions....


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I personally never get the oooowheeee's when I see a syringe..I have never slammed a drug in my life (47)....all of the junkies that I see are smoking pills and whatnot off of FOIL.. but you know what they say about opinions....


You have kids? Ever walk barefoot or in open toed shoes in a park? Needles are a medical tool and are fine when used properly and disposed of correctly. When left on the street they are a bio hazard. Concentrates are fine I guess but the companies slinging them should try to use some imagination when it comes to packaging.


----------



## tkufoS (May 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You have kids? Ever walk barefoot or in open toed shoes in a park? Needles are a medical tool and are fine when used properly and disposed of correctly. When left on the street they are a bio hazard. Concentrates are fine I guess but the companies slinging them should try to use some imagination when it comes to packaging.


Yes I have no way of controlling the packages that the distillate comes in


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 29, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I have never seen anywhere selling distillate in dripper style bottles ...not even the baller jars ...??


They're mostly for cart refills ... that’s how I reload my ceramic carts ( hacked or my own ) .


----------



## tkufoS (May 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> They're mostly for cart refills ... that’s how I reload my ceramic carts ( hacked or my own ) .


Yeah I usually buy them for edibles..but I have dabbed it also


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 30, 2020)

Just some homegrown GG4 that is making the dispensaries 26% feel weak. And the first attempt at 0.95 micron hand rubbed hash. If it tasted like something identifiable....it would be the shit.


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 30, 2020)

Stardawg


----------



## macsnax (May 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Packaging does not do that product any favors. Needles? Why? Ever heard of a dropper? Don't get me wrong I'm sure the stuff is incredible but it really needs to be repackaged.


Pretty common with distillate, much easier than droppers too with most common applications. Your looking at it wrong, it's not made to look like some hard drug shit lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Pretty common with distillate, much easier than droppers too with most common applications. Your looking at it wrong, it's not made to look like some hard drug shit lol


. 

You think this is a good look for the cannabis industry?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> .
> 
> You think this is a good look for the cannabis industry?


Love finding these is our city.


----------



## macsnax (May 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> .
> 
> You think this is a good look for the cannabis industry?


Honestly coming from someone that put needles in his arms years ago, I don't see the problem. Maybe it's all in the lens you're seeing it through, this is just a convenient way to dispense the product bro. Syrenges are used for a multitude of things other than what you're focused on


----------



## alphapinene (May 31, 2020)

sherbert cookies from Rhode Island


----------



## tkufoS (May 31, 2020)

Blunt roach... fuckin dispos closed early due to some looting bullshit last night..I'm months away from chop....looter assholes fuck you !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 1, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Blunt roach... fuckin dispos closed early due to some looting bullshit last night..I'm months away from chop....looter assholes fuck you !View attachment 4582140


If you were local I'd throw you a few nuggs to hold you over. Could somebody in this persons locality help them out? Please? I know there are more people than myself not doing this for money.


----------



## Bodz420 (Jun 1, 2020)

Cheese


----------



## Zetronix2222 (Jun 1, 2020)

Super Silver Haze and King Louie


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you were local I'd throw you a few nuggs to hold you over. Could somebody in this persons locality help them out? Please? I know there are more people than myself not doing this for money.


Thanks growmie ! I'm trying to get back to perpetual...it will be rec here in Jan ..yeeehaw


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jun 1, 2020)

Blueberry Platinum Cookies


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mendo cookies, Would you like a little weed with your anxiety? Lmao


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 5, 2020)

I've been waiting for this back at the dispo...I love this strain..


----------



## heady_weed (Jun 7, 2020)

Smoking some Jack Herer


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

heady_weed said:


> Smoking some Jack Herer


I have some Jack Herer X Shit/skunk that is pretty dank. I call it Jack Shunk.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

too larry said:


> I have some Jack Herer X Shit/skunk that is pretty dank. I call it Jack Shunk.


About that. . . . . . I said I had 4 or 5 Blueberry Blues in my spring crop, one of which was much stonier than the others. This past week I was adding soil to holes and found the label of the plant that died in the C&C patch. It was Blueberry Blues, so I had been smoking the afore mentioned Jack Shunk. No seeds involved, so no harm done.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 8, 2020)

Busted into this LA Confidential tonight


----------



## barnes.henry (Jun 9, 2020)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


It's awesome.


----------



## NerfHarvester (Jun 9, 2020)

This thread is my only fix at the moment. COVID has me dry and unable to find any


----------



## alphapinene (Jun 9, 2020)

clementine ...one of my faves


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 12, 2020)

I like this..next seed order argument with myself is settled..OGS.. dark helmetView attachment 4593804


----------



## Jadxsushi (Jun 14, 2020)

In the middle east they dont give shit about strains etc.. 
So what strain do you think i am smoking today? Also indica or sativa?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jun 14, 2020)

Cinnamon Buddha. This some gas.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 14, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I like this..next seed order argument with myself is settled..OGS.. dark helmetView attachment 4593804


.....fixed


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jun 16, 2020)

Chocolate Oranges. Smell like OJ that sat out all day or something in a good way.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jun 17, 2020)

Jadxsushi said:


> View attachment 4594900
> In the middle east they dont give shit about strains etc..
> So what strain do you think i am smoking today? Also indica or sativa?


Skinny spears makes me think sativa.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jun 19, 2020)

Purple Afghani ATTACH=full]4600098[/ATTACH]


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jun 20, 2020)

Been smoking on some 33% Wedding Cake.


----------



## Stoney420i (Jun 21, 2020)

Newbie here smoking around 10 years now. 

Stardawg wax and rockstar kush shatter


----------



## n2thdrknss (Jun 24, 2020)

Been smoking for about 21 years and I'm smoking on a few strains


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 25, 2020)

About to spark up a cone full of San Fernando Valley OG and roach weed from a few other strains


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 25, 2020)

Just spun up a nice cone of this Purple Diesel Daze with some AK47 mixed in since it was leftover in the rolling tray


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 25, 2020)

Trailer Park Buds - ITODASO (indica, 17% thc)
It's much heavier than I expected. Knocked Jr. on his ass. lol But he takes huge bong rips. I'll nurse one nice 1 1/4 paper cone all day and still get shit done.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jun 25, 2020)

More Stardawg


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 26, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Trailer Park Buds - ITODASO (indica, 17% thc)
> It's much heavier than I expected. Knocked Jr. on his ass. lol But he takes huge bong rips. I'll nurse one nice 1 1/4 paper cone all day and still get shit done.


----------



## alphapinene (Jun 26, 2020)

Platinum Delights ....Rhode Island has some good stuff


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 29, 2020)

My old man hooked me up with a Grease Monkey preroll which is now sadly reduced down to a limp biscuit of a roach.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2020)

G13 Haze
What a good buzz!


----------



## RBGene (Jun 29, 2020)

Grandpa's Gold: Golden Goat x ( GSCookies x Sour Diesel).


----------



## Chipofdale (Jun 30, 2020)

Jet Fuel


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice "purple" taste..stoney..I like it !


----------



## IIReignManII (Jul 2, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Nice "purple" taste..stoney..I like it !View attachment 4611501


lmfao did they put all the growth elements as the ingredients


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 2, 2020)

IIReignManII said:


> lmfao did they put all the growth elements as the ingredients


I guess..I don't know what they are required to put on the label..I don't work for the health department


----------



## RBGene (Jul 2, 2020)

Chocolope and Sour Dub.


----------



## RBGene (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm Ending my day with *Pai Gow* buds. Super Silver Haze x Rare Dankness #1

Very Nice Taste and Excellent Buzz.


----------



## caapban (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, I'm accepting, I use equipment with flower, but it smells bad


----------



## caapban (Jul 3, 2020)

,I got some gelato og babies going can’t wait to see how mine compare


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 4, 2020)

Picked up a 1g cart today of lava cake live resin from Cali Kosher and holy shit thats just what I like. Fruity notes and very gassy. 73% thc and every bit of it too. Put a different slant on my eyes today and I've already been stoned before it got here.


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 4, 2020)

Legend OG - smalls & shake but tastes & smoke great and - the DEAL!
Ground that and mixed 50/50 with some forbidden fruit bubble hash - makes the closed beaches easier to take!


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 4, 2020)

Not bad for $36...


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 4, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Not bad for $36... View attachment 4614525View attachment 4614526View attachment 4614531


$36 each??? Damn these greedy ass dispensaries around here want at least $60 1/8th for stuff that looks like that. I'd rather vape than pay that much for flower. Either way, $36 for each or all is a score lol


----------



## YardG (Jul 4, 2020)

Still smoking the same herb I've been smoking almost non-stop since October (bought an ounce of NL5HP in Sept and an eighth of something in December or so)... Cali Leb HP outdoor. I'm down to the last few ounces of two phenos (originally three), but I'm getting down to the less appealing flower I put off smoking initially. Harvest can't come soon enough, but herb is herb (no additional cost herb, even better), and there are some nice buds in the jars here and there.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 4, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> $36 each??? Damn these greedy ass dispensaries around here want at least $60 1/8th for stuff that looks like that. I'd rather vape than pay that much for flower. Either way, $36 for each or all is a score lol


$36 for everything


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 4, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> $36 each??? Damn these greedy ass dispensaries around here want at least $60 1/8th for stuff that looks like that. I'd rather vape than pay that much for flower. Either way, $36 for each or all is a score lol


You must be in a rec state ?..$60an eighth is a little much..we have shit that's $50 an eighth..but it's usually bomb bomb.. nothing like homegrown


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 4, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> You must be in a rec state ?..$60an eighth is a little much..we have shit that's $50 an eighth..but it's usually bomb bomb.. nothing like homegrown


CA. Bro I've seen some delivery places that want $70 an 1/8th. Thats before taxes. I have an MMIC so I only pay 15% which when you smoke a lot of weed it helps. If I go into a dispo they wont let me look at it or smell it. Its a real fucked up way of buying weed and I just don't anymore. I've been vaping for months now. Now I have the chance to grow again so I'm on board 110%


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 4, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> CA. Bro I've seen some delivery places that want $70 an 1/8th. Thats before taxes. I have an MMIC so I only pay 15% which when you smoke a lot of weed it helps. If I go into a dispo they wont let me look at it or smell it. Its a real fucked up way of buying weed and I just don't anymore. I've been vaping for months now. Now I have the chance to grow again so I'm on board 110%


Fuck..at least here you can see it..no smelling allowed because of this hoax.. you have access to clones I only dream of


----------



## Nizza (Jul 4, 2020)

I pay 200 / oz that I would and do trade a real professional for fresh herb that you can’t even compare to “top shelf “ that I HAVE paid but will no more .. i just grow what I can sell it fresh then go to the pros

eventually I’ll get my shit together and be all set by myself but.... with someone who does it for a living you want to connect to thatperson as close as you possibly can IMO
go fu k yourself dispensary shenanigans


----------



## Esteban Segador (Jul 4, 2020)

Smoking some wedding gelato which i got from a friend. Good smoke, wish I had some seeds of it.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 4, 2020)

ET's private stash  cannatonic buds, oil n kiff


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 5, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Fuck..at least here you can see it..no smelling allowed because of this hoax.. you have access to clones I only dream of


That is one thing we have brewin here quite a bit. I have to travel at least 2 hrs to find a good nursery or dispo for clones tho. I've been heavily investing into seed this year and the years to come but if I can find some true cuts then I will mother them out to keep around in the collection. I have a clone guy real close by but idk where he sources genetics. He doesn't say but doesn't claim to have true cuts either. Just real healthy plants at a real good price and always a large selection to choose from. Can't complain from the end result either.


----------



## RBGene (Jul 7, 2020)

Laughing Buddha: Brazil and Thailand SATIVAS: Spicy aroma, tight nugs, sweet smoke, energizing buzz. All Day Smoke.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 7, 2020)

Mixed bowls of GG4 and Ice Cream Cake.

I like to custom mix 2 strains. 

Tastes like coffee ice cream with a little lemon. Pretty good!

I shall call it Gorilla Cake.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 8, 2020)

A little Mephisto 4 Assed Monkey in my new micro bong


----------



## RBGene (Jul 9, 2020)

Mixed two Energizer Strains, Rattlesnake ( C99 x Sour D) and Banjo (Tangie x Boost)


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 9, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Mixed two Energizer Strains, Rattlesnake ( C99 x Sour D) and Banjo (Tangie x Boost)
> View attachment 4619321


Sounds too fast for me


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

I've been mixing my bowls lately,

Part Meridian, part Houndstooth and part unknown couchlock strain from a buddy.

It gets me to where I don't want to kill myself but I'm still able if I change my mind.


----------



## RBGene (Jul 12, 2020)

*J1 * = Jack Herer X Skunk #1
Sticky Bomb!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

Still stuck with the GG4. Getting tastier by the week. Gonna be a long high summer till harvest though. Good health and buds to all.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 13, 2020)

Again.. but this batch is Tasty..and good buzz to go with it .


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 14, 2020)

Sour diesel x Jack herer aka sour jack


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 14, 2020)

Gorilla Glue Sour and Sour Grape to the head, my canna salad is healthy and makes me feel good ... Sour Grape btw tastes just like trout scales smell, "this shit tastes like fish" lol... GGS however is a nice fuely sweet flavor that compliments every bowl it fills.


----------



## RBGene (Jul 15, 2020)

Golden Tangie: Golden Goat x Tangerine. Great Citrus Flavor and the Buzz is Like wearing 3D Glasses on a Sunny Day,..Intense Focus, no paranoia.

Treat yourself to something nice today,..you deserve it. Stay Toasty my Friends.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 15, 2020)

Today's a tasty day for my bowl


----------



## dbz (Jul 15, 2020)

Bullshit...absolute bullshit. Which is precisely why I have started growing.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 15, 2020)

Ya I got 2 weeks till my shits ready...


dbz said:


> Bullshit...absolute bullshit. Which is precisely why I have started growing.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 15, 2020)

HG BP Winter 19/20


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 15, 2020)

Jet Fuel x Ghost Train Haze

Excellent head buzz. Less dank than Jet Fuel. Smooth tokes. 9/10


----------



## 420drummer (Jul 15, 2020)

Some good Ol brisker og x purple punch


----------



## 420drummer (Jul 16, 2020)

RBGene said:


> *J1 * = Jack Herer X Skunk #1View attachment 4622528
> Sticky Bomb!


Is that the infamous nugget dog sammich? Lmao


----------



## RBGene (Jul 18, 2020)

*Gelonade : Gelato #41 x Lemon Tree
*


----------



## RBGene (Jul 21, 2020)

Old School Panama Red.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2020)

Lamb’s Bread 

Volcano ready.


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 22, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Old School Panama Red.
> View attachment 4630789


Have not seen that in YEARS!!!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 22, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lamb’s Bread
> 
> Volcano ready.
> 
> View attachment 4631579


Oh snap ... where'd you find the Lambsbread?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 22, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Oh snap ... where'd you find the Lambsbread?


I ordered some beans from Pacific seed - in Cali


----------



## RBGene (Jul 23, 2020)

*
"The true freaks are never the ones you suspect: the blonde with the nip-slip top or the brunette trying to pull off the 80's retro look but who ends up looking like the lead singer of Ratt coming off a nine-day heroin jag instead. No, it's plain-jane girl at the back of the club sipping a Mojito and wearing glasses that were never in style. The same one who invites you back to her place -- and two hours later you're handcuffed to the headboard with a buncha daisies sticking out of your ass. You have NO clue what the hell happened, but you can't wait for it to happen again! Say hello to Dirty Girl. She's not sporting the biggest nugs and she smells like an elderly lime fucking last year's Christmas tree, but she's a complete and total freak. You think you're the one on top? Take a couple of hits -- yeah, who's the bitch now? That's right, YOU are . . . and daaaaamn it feels good! Dirty girl wants you to relax and just let it flow while she takes over. And she's cheap, too: I've found her for $8 a gram. She's not the kind of girl you bring home to your mother, but if you've got a Saturday night and some low lights, give her a try. Just be ready in case she brings flowers..."-StukaFox

Dirty Girl: Trainwreck x Cinderella 99*


----------



## RBGene (Jul 24, 2020)

*Here Comes the Weekend!*
ABX THC Gels ( 10 and 25 ml) and some 23% Biscotti and 26% Planet Dosi Buds! Happy Weekend to All.


----------



## RBGene (Jul 24, 2020)

Pix of the Biscotti and Planet Dosi attached.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RBGene (Jul 25, 2020)

Almost 4:20 here, so I will fire up a bud of some Blue Dream.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 25, 2020)

afghan mixed with candida and cannatonic. no smoke, eat.


----------



## Gond00s (Jul 25, 2020)

Some gdp for tonight didn’t get that purple this time wasn’t cold at all


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2020)

RBGene said:


> *"The true freaks are never the ones you suspect: the blonde with the nip-slip top or the brunette trying to pull off the 80's retro look but who ends up looking like the lead singer of Ratt coming off a nine-day heroin jag instead. No, it's plain-jane girl at the back of the club sipping a Mojito and wearing glasses that were never in style. The same one who invites you back to her place -- and two hours later you're handcuffed to the headboard with a buncha daisies sticking out of your ass. You have NO clue what the hell happened, but you can't wait for it to happen again! Say hello to Dirty Girl. She's not sporting the biggest nugs and she smells like an elderly lime fucking last year's Christmas tree, but she's a complete and total freak. You think you're the one on top? Take a couple of hits -- yeah, who's the bitch now? That's right, YOU are . . . and daaaaamn it feels good! Dirty girl wants you to relax and just let it flow while she takes over. And she's cheap, too: I've found her for $8 a gram. She's not the kind of girl you bring home to your mother, but if you've got a Saturday night and some low lights, give her a try. Just be ready in case she brings flowers..."-StukaFox
> 
> Dirty Girl: Trainwreck x Cinderella 99View attachment 4632683*


Holy hell now that funny shit right there thanks for the laugh and a good read had some practice but then again you are right


----------



## RBGene (Jul 26, 2020)

Finishing up the day and weekend with some Magic Melon buds. Tropical clean taste, very nice effect, social. I will grow it again.


----------



## RBGene (Jul 26, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Holy hell now that funny shit right there thanks for the laugh and a good read had some practice but then again you are right


I did not write it, so I put it in quotes. I saw it on a cannabis review and I also got quite a good laugh. Written like old Detective Stories paperbacks.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2020)

RBGene said:


> I did not write it, so I put it in quotes. I saw it on a cannabis review and I also got quite a good laugh. Written like old Detective Stories paperbacks.


Still funny I tried to take a bong hit did not end well got had me sounding like an olw


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 26, 2020)

RBGene said:


> I did not write it, so I put it in quotes. I saw it on a cannabis review and I also got quite a good laugh. Written like old Detective Stories paperbacks.





Jeffislovinlife said:


> Still funny I tried to take a bong hit did not end well got had me sounding like an olw


+1 - almost fountained an 18" beaker!

On Topic - OG Kush from a local dispensary. Brand is hit or miss on bag appeal / scent - this one is a hit all the way around.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2020)

CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO said:


> Have not seen that in YEARS!!!


Can I get seeds or clone have not seen any of that well like the before me but would like to grow it if I can find it here hopin


----------



## RBGene (Jul 27, 2020)

Wake and Bake with prerolls from Pacific Reserve. 
Pacific Island = Maui X Haze. Skunk Train = Skunk X OG #18 x Sleestack x Kandy Kush.
Tasty & Very High FX. Daytime Smoke.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Wake and Bake with prerolls from Pacific Reserve.
> Pacific Island = Maui X Haze. Skunk Train = Skunk X OG #18 x Sleestack x Kandy Kush.
> Tasty & Very High FX. Daytime Smoke.
> View attachment 4636298


Looking good


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 27, 2020)

Black widow Mr. Nice.


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 27, 2020)

Pineapple Express cart. - 2 rips
3 Cups french roast, Oatmeal & blueberries, walk the dog.

Tough to get a better start!


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 27, 2020)

Trying Sundae Driver for the first time. Pretty good stuff. Euphoric buzz. Not stanky dank at all. Taste and aroma are on the milder side. Not really picking up any obvious flavors. Its a little creamy, woody, peppery and gassy with a faint berry. Not sure its worthy of the hype. Its got bag appeal tho..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2020)

That a fine looking bud


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 27, 2020)

Not my pic. My bud looks less spectacular. No purple.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2020)

Did you grow it


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 27, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Did you grow it


No sir. Its medical dispensary bud grown by a good grower.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2020)

Man you are so lucky to have a store that is sell something that looks like that I'm in Illinois and the stores around here you lucky to get light green and purple waiting on my lady GDP and a mistery lady


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 27, 2020)

Side show Bob! Land race sativa crossed with some Blue Orca Haze and Road Kill Skunk.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2020)

You got to love that I've grown of years but lv got to say I'm leagl and loving it and with the stuff that you can get now just blows my mind


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 27, 2020)

Ran out of flower but my wife has been do sweet and let me have


----------



## RBGene (Jul 29, 2020)

Wake and Bake time, so I'm going to try a few prerolls. I will break them up and Bong!!!!!.
Flo White , Banjo, and Great White Shark. Three Excellent strain combos that will make a /< r azy Salad. ;D

Stay Toasty my Buds!


----------



## RBGene (Jul 30, 2020)

I Greeted 4:20 a.m. with a few cured Magic Melon buds. Made me want to Rock on Electric Guitar!!!!!!!, ...thru Headphones of course. 

Stay Toasty my Buds!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jul 30, 2020)

MAC1


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jul 30, 2020)

Headband


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

I am all over some white og here. Rite now I got sour diesel, white og and skunk#1 Jared and cured with blueberry on its way.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

just roasted AFatbowl of skunk 1 and big ol hash ball on it. Awesome.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 31, 2020)

Gorilla'd Cheese


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 1, 2020)

Wedding Cake from a dispensary. Getting me extra blazed at 28%. Tastes good too. They hand trim their buds. This pic is a close up of cured bud. Trichs still looking fresh. Packaged last week.



Got free seeds as a bonus! Now I don't have to pay $50 a seed for Wedding Cake.



Not sure why they call it Wedding Cake. It tastes like cherry cookies. First time trying it. Won't be the last. Must grow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2020)

So your pot store buy's locally???


----------



## Shape Shifter (Aug 5, 2020)

All pot stores in the USA buy locally. Can't legally ship weed across state lines.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 5, 2020)

Yup I know was just blew my mind to see what I can't get at mine lol but don't be sad I've got this to look forward to


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Aug 5, 2020)

Fastbuds GSC

my most recent harvest. first smoke after a nice, slow dry and cure.


----------



## RBGene (Aug 5, 2020)

Tropicanna: A KaliMist strain x Pineapple and Northern Lights. Very Strong Racy Buzz. Skunky Smell, Smooth Haze Taste. 10/10.


----------



## RBGene (Aug 6, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> All pot stores in the USA buy locally. Can't legally ship weed across state lines.


It would be excellent to be able to order Herb from Hawaii, Alaska to Florida , and in between. I'm in Cali and I still love Herb from West coast to East Coast.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 7, 2020)

Well I’m new to the boards. Urgently going back and forth on different home grown stuff. Currently vaping *Do-Si-Dos (Canuk Seeds) *which I love for its pain relief from work and wrist surgery I had done over a year and a half ago (4 years of pain before they figured out I was in real genuine pain. Anyways here is a pic of my home grown stuff. Looks like a yummy sugar coated candy jar


----------



## RBGene (Aug 9, 2020)

Waking and Baking to a Mix of Magic Melon and Romulan and Blue Dream. The List is of some of my All Time Favorites!


----------



## raggyb (Aug 9, 2020)

is my smeller off, or is there some kind of old school gold on the street? Anytown USA


----------



## RBGene (Aug 10, 2020)

BLUE DREAM HAZE


----------



## RBGene (Aug 10, 2020)

raggyb said:


> is my smeller off, or is there some kind of old school gold on the street? Anytown USA


New versions of old Classics making the rounds in many clubs, ..Streets? I don't know.
Panama and Acapulco Gold.


----------



## raggyb (Aug 10, 2020)

RBGene said:


> New versions of old Classics making the rounds in many clubs, ..Streets? I don't know.
> Panama and Acapulco Gold.View attachment 4649817View attachment 4649833


wow it's strong too.


----------



## EricHansen (Aug 11, 2020)

Right now i'm smoking some _Lemon Zkittle_®


----------



## RBGene (Aug 13, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Right now i'm smoking some _Lemon Zkittle_®


----------



## RBGene (Aug 13, 2020)

Smoking homemade blue dream and melon punch hash! Excellent Aroma very floral, Heavy head Buzz.


----------



## RBGene (Aug 19, 2020)

*Wake and Bake* Magic Melon and Purple Punch Popcorn Buds. Candied Cannabis.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 19, 2020)

Gotta taste it..I know it's not ready..IDGAF ! First home stone in a very long time ! Larffy I don't care..I know the added ingredients


----------



## RBGene (Aug 20, 2020)

Lamb's Breath


----------



## Hop&Buds (Aug 20, 2020)

Some organic outdoor homegrown Blue cheese, now on a 10 month cure. Really smooth. More cheese and earth than berry


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 22, 2020)

Kalichakra


----------



## RBGene (Aug 23, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> KalichakraView attachment 4661597


She looks like she's coated with Diamonds!
Enjoy.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Aug 24, 2020)

Pineapple punch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 26, 2020)

RBGene you said you were smoking some Panama is that Panama red


----------



## RBGene (Aug 26, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> RBGene you said you were smoking some Panama is that Panama red


Yes, picture posted on 119. Sensimilla( No Seeds) Panama Red. Modern version.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 31, 2020)

MAC 1


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mandarin Cookies
Champelli


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m mixing n matchin today y’all


----------



## RBGene (Sep 1, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> I’m mixing n matchin today y’all


Your Rockin' the House Cloud! Excellent lookin' strains, some i'm going to be on the look out for.
^5's


----------



## RBGene (Sep 1, 2020)

Papaya : SKUNK #1 X Jack Herer.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 1, 2020)

Not sure about the jack hair I tried some from the store and did not like it but it seems like a lot of people do did you grow it


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 2, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Your Rockin' the House Cloud! Excellent lookin' strains, some i'm going to be on the look out for.
> ^5's


Much love RB u already kno


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 2, 2020)

Mintz


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2020)

It's that skinny time of year. All the #13 RBXTPD is gone, there is just a couple of three joints worth of immature buds of #12 left. And maybe half an ounce of #11. I'm leaning heavy on the spring crop of Triple Jack 13 (13 RBXTPD X Jack Herer x Shit/Skunk), Blueberry Blues (blueberry twist X blue shiva x blue shark) and Epave de Raisin (Gorille de Raison x Sourwreck).

But today I'm smoking some unlabeled, seeded bud. If I had to guess, I'd say it's UNShunk (Skunk x Shit/skunk X Polyshunk 1.0)


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 5, 2020)

Just had some cold creek kush as the rain subsided and the sky said hello. Next will be some white widdow and from there even I dont know yet. Hope you are all having a great day. Peace from Canada


----------



## RBGene (Sep 6, 2020)

Blue Dream budlets.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 6, 2020)

'bout to have some Shiva Rose in a few. I'll be rockin. 
i'll be rooooooooo...lin!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 7, 2020)

Snowconez


----------



## RBGene (Sep 7, 2020)

Smoking a strain by TGA- SubCool: Dairy Queen. UK Exodus Cheese x Cinderella 99. WOW!

STAY TOASTY BUDS!


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 7, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Just had some cold creek kush as the rain subsided and the sky said hello. Next will be some white widdow and from there even I dont know yet. Hope you are all having a great day. Peace from Canada
> View attachment 4675172View attachment 4675173


Nice lake you fish?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 7, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Nice lake you fish?


Great for Bass, some Pike and Lake Trout. That's the view from back yard. All rain and wind today but still smoking some White Widow and looking out at lake.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 7, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Great for Bass, some Pike and Lake Trout. That's the view from back yard. All rain and wind today but still smoking some White Widow and looking out at lake.


Dude you must love it that's awesome pike are vicious


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 7, 2020)

.

Blue Dream, first time vaping this strain.

Only curing for 3 weeks, fairly potent. Berry smell.

.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 7, 2020)

.

Lemon Haze, first time vaping this strain.

Only cured 3 weeks, energizing and focusing. Really! No smell or taste.

.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 7, 2020)

The shiva rose had me couch locked big time. Today is the Maui x Ethiopian. high is a way back there high. hard to describe. my menu's highs are all way different


----------



## C-CAT (Sep 7, 2020)

Problem Cookies


----------



## RBGene (Sep 8, 2020)

Fruity Pie: Cherry Pie x Fruity Pebbles. Taste Overload, Heavy Expansion in the lungs, Spacey, couch lock buzz. Kills motivation..lol. Zzzzzzz.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2020)

Wife said it was 4:19, so what should I do. Big Purple and the bong. Helping a crappy day to get somewhat better. Here's hoping everyone can make it through another day.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 10, 2020)

Fruity Smooth Relaxes Mind and Body. A Great Movies and Munchies Strain.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

Air quality is so bad I decided to eat a snickerdoodle indica cookie. Here's to getting nothing done with my day!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Sep 11, 2020)

Citrus MILF


----------



## RBGene (Sep 11, 2020)

In the A.M. I will sample some Dutch Crunch ( Jack Herer x Dutch Treat), and Later sample the Purple Slurricane by Floracal.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mix of Tropsanto (gmo x tropicana cookies) and Jelly Pie (grape pie x stardawg) rolled up in zig zags.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 13, 2020)

SlurriCrasher, tastes like candy, Hits like a hammer, best use at night, increases appetite, sleepiness, pain relief, and other stuff. " Boing!!" ;-D


----------



## RBGene (Sep 14, 2020)

Working my way towards Smoking 420 different strains( Bucket List). Today we have Goodies from the Local Dispensary. 

Stay Toasty Buds! ;-D


----------



## RBGene (Sep 15, 2020)

Part 2 of Yesterday's Club Run.

STAY TOASTY BUDS!


----------



## YardG (Sep 20, 2020)

Smoking some Sour Boggle that's been in jars for a day. Will be interesting to see how it turns out, before going into jars it tasted like a big hit of straight up sticky brown hash, but I presume it'll cure out to something different.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 20, 2020)

Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough.

Found 2 really good phenos out of a pack I got last year. Kept them for mothers. My friends call it speed weed. SSUper UP, and clear high. Very long lasting. Citrus and floral taste and smell. Yes, it will make you cough.


----------



## C-CAT (Sep 20, 2020)

I like the Strawberry Cough and SSH both. I can imagine what it tastes like!


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 20, 2020)

Sour Deez Nuts... my plug is this tatted-up degenerate obsessed with obscure horror movies and lives literally a 5 minute's walk from my house, does vocals in a sludge metal band, and just got the most adorable little pupper named Bowie. I really couldn't ask for a better weed situation at the moment TBH.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 21, 2020)

I made a Club Run. Bought 4 Papaya, & 4 Orange Cremesicle Clones for a Indoor Grow. Also got a few prerolls and some Sundaze flower.

Stay Toasty Buds!


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 21, 2020)

Homemade live rosin - combo of trim from: forbidden zkittlez, wedding cake, and conjugal visit. (it's dark because I air dried it...no freeze dryer)


----------



## RBGene (Sep 22, 2020)

This is a Preroll of Korova's Afterglow. The herb was Golden colored with purple patches. Wish i had a better picture. Smoke was smooth, not overpowering, mellow effects, best use at evening.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Sep 24, 2020)

Nothing till payday, my first grows still in early veg too.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Sep 27, 2020)

Home made cheese


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 4, 2020)

Nothin like some homegrown Stardawg. Just finished drying, first smoke sample, no cure. Rolled this nug up and it taste just like it smell, but a lil grassy still. I’m impressed so far considering I haven’t cured yet. Once the grassy flavor goes away it will be top shelf head stash 4 sure. 
Peace


----------



## go go kid (Oct 4, 2020)

remady cbd today


----------



## raggyb (Oct 4, 2020)

Blueberry butter ramping up on me big time.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 4, 2020)

Could've been trimmed better..but it's alright for the price


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 5, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Home made cheese View attachment 4696426


That cheese looks nice, what seed co was it from? Clone?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 5, 2020)

Stardawg butter


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 5, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> That cheese looks nice, what seed co was it from? Clone?


My friend gifted me 3 viable beans


----------



## YardG (Oct 5, 2020)

Half the time I'm not even sure what I'm smoking these days, have a pile of buds that I dropped on the floor while processing various plants. Makes for something of a nice surprise flavor-wise. 

The other half of the time I've been dipping into a big bag of Sour Boggle buds (also knocked onto the floor, what can I say, I'm a bit clumsy).


----------



## RBGene (Oct 6, 2020)

Popcorn Buds of Magic Melon and Purple Punch, a dessert type treat.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 7, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Popcorn Buds of Magic Melon and Purple Punch, a dessert type treat.
> View attachment 4706408


How u like the magic melon? I was lookin at seeds but couldn’t decide if I wanted it or not. Is the melon flavor/smell legit or just hype?


----------



## RBGene (Oct 7, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> How u like the magic melon? I was lookin at seeds but couldn’t decide if I wanted it or not. Is the melon flavor/smell legit or just hype?


Magic Melon Smell and taste are Dead On!. The dry hit is like a morning fruit bowl smell, almost refreshing. Very frosty plant too. The High not overpowering, but very social, up, chatty. I grew from clones. Worth a try


----------



## RBGene (Oct 7, 2020)

RUSSIAN HAZE: Speedy G x White Sirius 

Good Flavor and Buzz, ..No paranoia.lol


----------



## raggyb (Oct 7, 2020)

RBGene said:


> RUSSIAN HAZE: Speedy G x White Sirius
> View attachment 4706839
> Good Flavor and Buzz, ..No paranoia.lol


Da!


----------



## scoobyboy (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 7, 2020)

Not much left


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 7, 2020)

Triangle kush.


----------



## RBGene (Oct 10, 2020)

Lemon Banana Sherbert 29.10% thc


----------



## JimPanse117 (Oct 17, 2020)

Serious Kush


----------



## RBGene (Oct 24, 2020)

Waiting on a Harvest, so I slummed at a local club! lol
1/8's of Green Dream & Hellfire(32.21 thc), and PreRolls of: Southern Lights( Potent), Dread Bread, and Skunk Dawg!
Here comes the Weekend!

Stay Toasty Buds!


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Oct 24, 2020)

Last grow was so darn fluffy and foxtailed, and who likes fluffy nugs, so now i enjoy the processed dissapointments, that turned into some evil bubble + oil. ( oil tested @67.4% thc / 4.2% cbd - Bubble i didnt get tested, as its gone before i get the results  )

Made from G13 + OG Kush + Gorilla breath.

Fukk am i happy its saturday with no appointments at all. lol aka Couch surfing.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 24, 2020)

Just tried some of my home grow *Durban Poison *(Canuk Seeds) from the great outdoors of my backyard. Took her down yesterday afternoon and got *1341g* and got most of her freeze dried overnight and so far stand at *286g* dried with somewhere between 60-100g left to be done. Pretty mellow and feels like my entire body is getting a gentle rub.


----------



## Highernhigher (Oct 25, 2020)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum


----------



## Highernhigher (Oct 25, 2020)

Oops I didn't mean to post but I am smoking on French Macaroon and strawberry AKeil with a little bit of critical HOG 
[QUOTE="Highernhigher, post: 15890975, member: 102129"


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 25, 2020)

Some bubble hash I made last week from a lemon scented Butta Joe (banana og/stardawg x lemon catpiss/bruce banner 2.0). Great taste and very solid buzz. Three more outdoor plants coming down to make more.


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

Blue gelato 41


----------



## xtsho (Oct 28, 2020)

I was searching for something and came across a piece of hash I made awhile back along with some random seeds I don't remember what they are. I wish I hadn't smoked any as I'm now too lazy to do anything and I have a bunch of chores to get done. That's why I try and stick to sativa's early in the day. I pressed this too much and it's as hard as a rock and hard to cut and burns forever. Saving the rest for evening toking. I have another big chunk but don't remember where I put it.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 28, 2020)

Been smoking my *Barney’s Farm LSD* outdoor plant. Should of let it mature just a few more days in my tent cause the outside gal can get intense. Takes 5-10min to kick in after taking in a full bowl from the bong but she becomes a nice 1.5hr intense ride.


----------



## Caliverner (Oct 28, 2020)

Home grown


----------



## danktechno (Oct 31, 2020)

Lemon Freeze Pop by Clearwater genetics. 1 month cure. Excuse the bad trim job, I'm lazy!


----------



## Caliverner (Oct 31, 2020)

Bam


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 31, 2020)

EhCndGrower said:


> got most of her freeze dried
> 
> View attachment 4724019View attachment 4724020View attachment 4724021


What kind of freeze dryer do you have?


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 31, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> What kind of freeze dryer do you have?


Medium size Harvest Right. Fits roughly 950-1000g of wet buds


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 31, 2020)

EhCndGrower said:


> Medium size Harvest Right. Fits roughly 950-1000g of wet buds
> 
> View attachment 4730459


Right on dude! I'm a complete noob when it comes to those, but I'm really interested in one for food and hash. @SuperiorBuds recommends them for hash, and his end product looks kill.
Never thought of one for bud. Pros? Cons? Im looking at the HR small size


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 31, 2020)

I would recommend the medium size as the smallest to go. I went in with my sister and mom in getting it and we now wish we spent a tiny bit more on the Large size. Also pay the extra and go for a oil less pump, as some issue are coming up with the oil pump. Some are breaking down and some people are having problems finding the oil for their pumps. Buds will come out feeling like styrofoam and so I would throw them into a paper bag to regain some moisture over a 2-5hrs. They still come out feeling like styrofoam but the smell/taste is just amazing. It’s dried and cured in only like 17-20hrs. Go the 20hrs if your buds were just washed, especially the big gals. I did have a few buds that didn’t completely finish their dry as the sublimation process didn’t finish properly. Had some bigger buds still with frozen stems inside which needed more time back in the FD, and you need to wait an hour before you can restart the drying. My big downside in some ways is that they don't shrink and need extra jars/containers for your harvest. I’m like 5 dozen plus jars and 20+ 1G food saver bags for my outdoor harvest.

still, I can’t argue with the results i got with this first go with the machine. Dried weight result worked out better then my old paper bag drying method too. My outdoor harvest yielded 5.3lbs dried from 8 plants and 3 smallish clones I grew


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 1, 2020)

I only have a wet hanging pic. But one the heavier hitting Northern Lights I've done. Here here and a cheer for Nirvana.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 1, 2020)

EhCndGrower said:


> I would recommend the medium size as the smallest to go. I went in with my sister and mom in getting it and we now wish we spent a tiny bit more on the Large size. Also pay the extra and go for a oil less pump, as some issue are coming up with the oil pump. Some are breaking down and some people are having problems finding the oil for their pumps. Buds will come out feeling like styrofoam and so I would throw them into a paper bag to regain some moisture over a 2-5hrs. They still come out feeling like styrofoam but the smell/taste is just amazing. It’s dried and cured in only like 17-20hrs. Go the 20hrs if your buds were just washed, especially the big gals. I did have a few buds that didn’t completely finish their dry as the sublimation process didn’t finish properly. Had some bigger buds still with frozen stems inside which needed more time back in the FD, and you need to wait an hour before you can restart the drying. My big downside in some ways is that they don't shrink and need extra jars/containers for your harvest. I’m like 5 dozen plus jars and 20+ 1G food saver bags for my outdoor harvest.
> 
> still, I can’t argue with the results i got with this first go with the machine. Dried weight result worked out better then my old paper bag drying method too. My outdoor harvest yielded 5.3lbs dried from 8 plants and 3 smallish clones I grew


Thank you for that rundown. That sounds like a great way to get your outdoor outta the way. 
Yeah, the oil driven pump is a little weird to me in something that is basically going to be in a kitchen. I read about the oil less, quite a bit more in a cost. In a few years, the cost of these will probably be down. I'll have to mull this one over. Thanks again


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 1, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Thank you for that rundown. That sounds like a great way to get your outdoor outta the way.
> Yeah, the oil driven pump is a little weird to me in something that is basically going to be in a kitchen. I read about the oil less, quite a bit more in a cost. In a few years, the cost of these will probably be down. I'll have to mull this one over. Thanks again


no problem. The one, well 2 things I forgot to mention is that the pump/machine can throw off a bit of heat in the sublimation process. Have ours in the basement and kind of got my tent a bit warm, especially during the warmer months. Plus the pump gets a little loud during that period as well. Good luck with whatever way you go with this decision


----------



## Fatleg77 (Nov 2, 2020)

California orange bud


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 6, 2020)

ROACHES!!! ITS HARD OUT HERE FOR A PIMP!!! I'M SETTING MY TENTS BACK UP FCK BEING PARANOID ABOUT THE PIGS!!!


----------



## RBGene (Nov 7, 2020)

POTENT WAKE AND BAKE!* 29% thc
*


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Nov 9, 2020)

Some kind of Afghani I grew outside. Still curing, but I just had to try it. Just a little piece...


----------



## G Bear (Nov 10, 2020)

sugar plum sunset. was forced to hit the dispensary. very happy with this strain though.


----------



## C-CAT (Nov 10, 2020)

GG4


----------



## TommyDumper (Nov 10, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Busted into this LA Confidential tonightView attachment 4589872


Just popped some L.A. Confidential seeds along with some Dutch Kush. Never grew or smoked the L.A., but the little I can find, seems to be positive.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 10, 2020)

TommyDumper said:


> Just popped some L.A. Confidential seeds along with some Dutch Kush. Never grew or smoked the L.A., but the little I can find, seems to be positive.


Mine was some seriously potent smoke but definitely an acquired taste... like foot odor and raw meat


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 10, 2020)

TommyDumper said:


> Just popped some L.A. Confidential seeds along with some Dutch Kush. Never grew or smoked the L.A., but the little I can find, seems to be positive.


I ran a Grandaddy Confidential and was really impressed with it. I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 10, 2020)

Trimming and jarring some Gelato tonight. Guess I better dry vape some, you know, strictly for science.

Edit: Picture isnt great. Bad storm knocked out the power so I'm sitting in the dark.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 10, 2020)

Enjoying a nice buzz from my homegrown *Glookies

*


----------



## alphapinene (Nov 11, 2020)

puffin on some of my outdoor homegrown ..unknown strain


----------



## TommyDumper (Nov 11, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I ran a Grandaddy Confidential and was really impressed with it. I'm sure you'll be happy.


thank you


----------



## TommyDumper (Nov 11, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Mine was some seriously potent smoke but definitely an acquired taste... like foot odor and raw meat


What was the plant like to grow? Anything I should be aware of?


----------



## TommyDumper (Nov 11, 2020)

G Bear said:


> sugar plum sunset. was forced to hit the dispensary. very happy with this strain though.
> View attachment 4738993View attachment 4738994


That is very pretty


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 11, 2020)

TommyDumper said:


> What was the plant like to grow? Anything I should be aware of?


Mine was a straight forward Indica, pretty easy grow actually.... I screwed up and hosed my root zone pH, was running super low, and the LA Con barely cared, still grew some nice solid nugs


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 11, 2020)

On the trimming/jarring menu tonight: Nicole x Banana. Soooooooo impressed.


----------



## cirnos k (Nov 11, 2020)

Wedding Cake courtesy of Mass Theory Wellness


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 16, 2020)

Gelato variety


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 17, 2020)

Home grown 9 day, so far, cure Nirvana Northern lights. Cuddly skunk she is. Peace.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Nov 17, 2020)

White Thunder from Kera Seeds. It bangs.


----------



## solakani (Nov 19, 2020)

Dutch Passion Auto Blackberry Kush.


----------



## Wakanda_Flower (Nov 19, 2020)

wake n bake , good morning from Europe


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 21, 2020)

Bodhi Snow temple mid plant fresh off the drying lines. Better when cured. But It looks tasty. 

P.S. Not smoking the guard hairs off the guard dog. I'll pull them for the level of security he provides. Peace, health and mask up.


----------



## solakani (Nov 21, 2020)

Platinum Cookies.


----------



## solakani (Nov 24, 2020)

DNA Genetics El Fuego. Fire.


----------



## Fedlerius (Nov 25, 2020)

LMAO the vape can be used like this?? Really? You opened a new world for me


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 25, 2020)

Not sure of the strain but its potent!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 25, 2020)

Some Stardawg


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Nov 26, 2020)

5TH Week of cure, bag seed from over river is smoothing out a lot tasting alot better also! Thanks to everyone who posted cureing tip and tricks ,teck


----------



## RBGene (Nov 26, 2020)

SUPER SKUNK: Skunk #1 x Afghani Hybrid. Sweet Flavor, Happy Buzz, Excellent Social Smoke.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 27, 2020)

My first successful batch of full melt. Buy a press folks. 300% improvement from the bud.


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My first successful batch of full melt. Buy a press folks. 300% improvement from the bud. View attachment 4753376


Please tell me your secret. I've got a press, but the result is green and low weight.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 27, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Please tell me your secret. I've got a press, but the result is green and low weight.


Like this? After second pressing of pucks. 

I ran 195F for 180 seconds. After setting my or pre pressing my bag at 110F and a bit of pressure for 40 seconds. 90 micron full cured whole buds. Hope this helps. I'm learning still. Only did 6 batches. Waiting for the supplies to do it right now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 27, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Like this? After second pressing of pucks.
> 
> I ran 195F for 180 seconds. After setting my or pre pressing my bag at 110F and a bit of pressure for 40 seconds. 90 micron full cured whole buds. Hope this helps. I'm learning still. Only did 6 batches. Waiting for the supplies to do it right now.


----------



## solakani (Nov 28, 2020)

Dry sift Purple Bubba kief


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 28, 2020)

Jack Herer


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Like this? After second pressing of pucks.
> 
> I ran 195F for 180 seconds. After setting my or pre pressing my bag at 110F and a bit of pressure for 40 seconds. 90 micron full cured whole buds. Hope this helps. I'm learning still. Only did 6 batches. Waiting for the supplies to do it right now.


Hmm. I guess I'll try to be a little more patient. Thanks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Hmm. I guess I'll try to be a little more patient. Thanks.


It is trial and error. My two runs since are green. But just playing around until i run my bubble washer. Much better quality pressing material. I have learned lower temps and pressure make a better product. And a runny rosin can be hardened to taste with heat. Similar structure to sugar when making candy. Just lower temps.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 30, 2020)

Some 'Cognac' I recently chopped.


----------



## Indie (Dec 2, 2020)

Grandaddy Purps, Ken’s OG


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 2, 2020)

Neville’s Haze


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 3, 2020)

GuavaLato

Pic doesn’t rly do it much justice. Shit is fire, smell is incredible and tastes just the same as it smells.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pink kush. Bag appeal & knocks you on the ass


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2020)

Newports...


----------



## solakani (Dec 3, 2020)

Calyx bowl


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 3, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Newports...


What happened to the quarter pound you just had ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 3, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> What happened to the quarter pound you just had ?


Bubble wash. DUH. 

Good laugh. 

Peace.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> What happened to the quarter pound you just had ?


Bro.. lol  
"Had" is the key word.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bubble wash. DUH.
> 
> Good laugh.
> 
> Peace.


Right on! You remembered lol 



Dopesmoka said:


> What happened to the quarter pound you just had ?


 lol Half that harvest hit the freezer for a few weeks then I made some bubble. That's gone too.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> What happened to the quarter pound you just had ?


I'm giving this one another 4-6 weeks. 
The way they are stacking, and fattening up, I'm guessing 3-4oz off this auto.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 3, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Right on! You remembered lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol Half that harvest hit the freezer for a few weeks then I made some bubble. That's gone too.


Might want to look at my endurance bubble was that still didn't get it all. 3 o's just kept producing. LOL. I had too quit. More to it than told.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 3, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> I'm giving this one another 4-6 weeks.View attachment 4759253
> The way they are stacking, and fattening up, I'm guessing 3-4oz off this auto.


6 -8. I put up a 1/2 gram diamonds. First run.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 6 -8. I put up a 1/2 gram diamonds. First run.


You growing show or go?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You growing show or go?


come again? lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 3, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> come again? lol


Saying let it finish. Don't cut when it looks done. Wait a few. Let it mature. It will tell you when to cut. Too many imatre bud pics here. Just taste and opinion. We all know what they are good for. But can help with the bubble. 

Peace and just one of us. -


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Saying let it finish. Don't cut when it looks done. Wait a few. Let it mature. It will tell you when to cut. Too many imatre bud pics here. Just taste and opinion. We all know what they are good for. But can help with the bubble.
> 
> Peace and just one of us. -


Oh ok.. I didn't understand at first. Yes you're right. I was just guessing. by breeder.. 3 weeks remain... I don't agree with that timeline. 
Auto or not I'm checking trics as I would a photo fem.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 4, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Oh ok.. I didn't understand at first. Yes you're right. I was just guessing. by breeder.. 3 weeks remain... I don't agree with that timeline.
> Auto or not I'm checking trics as I would a photo fem.


Guess till you pass out still won' be mature. Bubble scoping reveals true animal. I don't carewhat they say. If that head is not a barely yellow amber???????? I'm leaving it.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Guess till you pass out still won' be mature. Bubble scoping reveals true animal. I don't carewhat they say. If that head is not a barely yellow amber???????? I'm leaving it.


Oh I'm with you. I love my couch lock. I am going to break out the loupe in 4-5 weeks from now to just check since it's an auto. I'm not chopping til she is done to preference. Fk how the breeder likes his smoke lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 4, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Oh I'm with you. I love my couch lock. I am going to break out the loupe in 4-5 weeks from now to just check since it's an auto. I'm not chopping til she is done to preference. Fk how the breeder likes his smoke lol


Buds press to this!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

My mistery lady is awesome named it big D after my son who give me the seed as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your families


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 4, 2020)

This flavor is caaaaaked in crystals. You woulda thought there was crack sprinkled on top lol. Jk tho Its good


----------



## RBGene (Dec 4, 2020)

THC BOMB 26%.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 6, 2020)

Some homegrown NL#5. Wow. Beautiful smell, (like spice, incense, pine and berries) great flavor, nice old school type smoke. Definitely indica, nice and relaxing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 7, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Some homegrown NL#5. Wow. Beautiful smell, (like spice, incense, pine and berries) great flavor, nice old school type smoke. Definitely indica, nice and relaxing.View attachment 4761648


I need to fish a bud out for a pic. But My Nirvana Northern Lights is pure old school skunk and coffee this time. Wickedly good classic. Kinda glad I had a few selfies on the very bottom of the plant. 6 beans in a pound and a half. I'll take it. Enjoy that one. Try the straight version. It's the 80's in a toke. Only stronger. 

That's pretty.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 7, 2020)

@Jeffislovinlife I pulled this out just for you. Nirvana Northern Lights Fem pack. 12 week flower outdoors in MI. Needed another week or two. But suggested for any northern outdoor grow with a 10 -12 week fall window.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2020)

You have got to just love that thanks for that and let me share some big D with you @MICHI-CAN as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> @Jeffislovinlife I pulled this out just for you. Nirvana Northern Lights Fem pack. 12 week flower outdoors in MI. Needed another week or two. But suggested for any northern outdoor grow with a 10 -12 week fall window. View attachment 4762305
> View attachment 4762306View attachment 4762307


Looks nice, def old school. The NL I posted was also from a outdoor harvest.


----------



## solakani (Dec 7, 2020)

Barney's Farm Auto Purple Punch


----------



## BriD (Dec 7, 2020)

solakani said:


> Barney's Farm Auto Purple Punch


Yes please. Roll us one of them and pop it in an email for us... Cheers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 7, 2020)

BriD said:


> Yes please. Roll us one of them and pop it in an email for us... Cheers


Can he do it in textured bit map. Then we can 3d print it. 

Where are my flying cars and my personal robot? LOL.


----------



## BriD (Dec 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can he do it in textured bit map. Then we can 3d print it.
> 
> Where are my flying cars and my personal robot? LOL.


BSOD..

Copy and Paste just implemented a fair usage policy.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 7, 2020)

Some shit called Magic Cake.
No, this ain’t no fools gold “purp”.
Yes, it’s as fire as it looks.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 8, 2020)

Smoked this fat joint of g13 earlier.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 9, 2020)

Mule Fuel

GMO x Mac1


----------



## RBGene (Dec 10, 2020)

Durban Poison and Grapefruit Wake and Baking!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 10, 2020)

Twinkle Tarts

Mac1
Cherry Garcia
Jungle Cake

Mendo Breath


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2020)

Good afternoon to you all


----------



## RBGene (Dec 10, 2020)

Rock Hard Nugs, Sweet Cheesy Aroma.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 10, 2020)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 4765100
> Rock Hard Nugs, Sweet Cheesy Aroma.


What's so funny lol


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 10, 2020)

Cornbread


----------



## macsnax (Dec 11, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Cornbread View attachment 4765452


Isn't that a rare dankness strain? How is that?


----------



## BriD (Dec 11, 2020)

Choc Mint.

Shows the door to Stardawg.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2020)

good old-fashioned home grown


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 11, 2020)

Happy smoking y'all!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 11, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> View attachment 4766099
> Happy smoking y'all!


Thanks Crazy! Its the weekend and its raining cats and dogs so you know I'm hitting my jars hard!


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Isn't that a rare dankness strain? How is that?


Yea it is. It’s Katsu Bubba Kush x Rare Dankness #2 and it is FIRE. Citrusy/berry like and kinda skunky. Favor is like str8 fruit loops/fruit cereal. Heavy indica effect, very dreamy/spacey/sleepy (and hungry) strain.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 11, 2020)

Cookies n Cream.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 11, 2020)

This.. My first attempt with LED's.. Magical


----------



## macsnax (Dec 11, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Yea it is. It’s Katsu Bubba Kush x Rare Dankness #2 and it is FIRE. Citrusy/berry like and kinda skunky. Favor is like str8 fruit loops/fruit cereal. Heavy indica effect, very dreamy/spacey/sleepy (and hungry) strain.


You sold me, that sounds good lol


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 12, 2020)

macsnax said:


> You sold me, that sounds good lol


Bro it’s fire, actually considering gettin a pack of seeds if they still got em anywhere. Wasn’t even really expecting to like it, def surprised me


----------



## BriD (Dec 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> This.. My first attempt with LED's.. Magical
> View attachment 4766131


If my first run with LED's looks like this i'll be a very happy man.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 12, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Bro it’s fire, actually considering gettin a pack of seeds if they still got em anywhere. Wasn’t even really expecting to like it, def surprised me


Very nice. I was in the house of dankness dispensary a couple years ago and tried a handful of rare dankness varieties, but not cornbread. I'll keep it in mind if I end up down there again.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 12, 2020)

BriD said:


> If my first run with LED's looks like this i'll be a very happy man.


Leds can rock trich production. My first run with them however made me understand how powerful they are, scorched a few plants in early flower lol


----------



## solakani (Dec 12, 2020)

Ripper Seeds Zombie Kush


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 12, 2020)

BriD said:


> If my first run with LED's looks like this i'll be a very happy man.


Thanks


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 13, 2020)

Grapefruit wake n bake.

Amazing sativa hybrid, sour citrus smell without any diesel fuel, is loud and taste is like citrus/pine sap.


----------



## RBGene (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 14, 2020)

Rockstar


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 14, 2020)

Bahama Mama ( Tropicana Cookies x Black Banana Cookies)


----------



## scoobyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

Wedding cake dabs ! Mmmmm


----------



## solakani (Dec 15, 2020)

Barney's Farm Auto Purple Punch freebie eighth


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 16, 2020)

Overdried divorce cake on this rainy afternoon


----------



## BucketGrower (Dec 18, 2020)

RBGene said:


> SUPER SKUNK: Skunk #1 x Afghani Hybrid. Sweet Flavor, Happy Buzz, Excellent Social Smoke.
> View attachment 4752722


Did you roll those buds in sift or something?


----------



## RBGene (Dec 19, 2020)

BucketGrower said:


> Did you roll those buds in sift or something?


Nope, It was by Cru and I too thought I had gotten Infused buds. I Scored


----------



## harrythehat (Dec 20, 2020)

Northern lights 
Jus cos it does it every time


----------



## RBGene (Dec 22, 2020)

Papaya and Orange Creamsicle buds almost ready for jars.


----------



## scoobyboy (Dec 25, 2020)

BACKPACKBOYZ NO.33. Lovely flavours!!


----------



## RBGene (Dec 28, 2020)

Papaya and Orange Creamsicle Trim and THC Gel Caps.
Happy Holidaze!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 28, 2020)

Feeling lazy so I bought a indica chocolate from the weed store on my way to get groceries.. Feeling no pain watching "Jaws" on HBO melting into the couch and the keyboard with the wife next to me for company.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Cookies n Cream.View attachment 4766129


I think this might be some of the best i've seen on this thread in the past couple months.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

RBGene said:


> Papaya and Orange Creamsicle Trim and THC Gel Caps.
> Happy Holidaze!
> View attachment 4779959



are the gel caps just cooking oil? Thinking about doing something with my trim but dont wanna do butter and would rather not cook with it so the gel caps look like a good idea if i were to cook it in oil instead of butter.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 29, 2020)

A little bit of sand storm by cannabiogen. This Gir smells amazing fruity and smokes very smooth although not as fruity as you'd think by the smell of the bud. They look like black berries when they are near the end of flower.


----------



## RBGene (Dec 29, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> are the gel caps just cooking oil? Thinking about doing something with my trim but dont wanna do butter and would rather not cook with it so the gel caps look like a good idea if i were to cook it in oil instead of butter.


Gels are 10 ml Hybrid 'Soft Gels' by Absolute Extracts aka ABX. ( ingredients say : MCI Oil.


----------



## GrowRock (Dec 30, 2020)

skunk cakeSmells amazing cracking the jar stinks the house up


----------



## RBGene (Dec 31, 2020)

Trimming Papaya and Orange Creamsicle.

Smoking buds of Homegrown.


----------



## RBGene (Jan 4, 2021)

Today it's raining, so I'm indoors noodling on Guitar and smoking a Mac N Cheese Preroll. Also have a few 'Apple Gelato' Buds for later.

 STAY TOASTY BUDS!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 4, 2021)

Purple wookie by Bodhi YUM!


----------



## C-CAT (Jan 4, 2021)

GrowRock said:


> skunk cakeView attachment 4782199View attachment 4782199Smells amazing cracking the jar stinks the house up


Whah! Looks great


----------



## Mcdoolit (Jan 4, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Purple wookie by Bodhi YUM!


Yummy!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 4, 2021)

Mcdoolit said:


> Yummy!


Hell yeah man!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 4, 2021)

My last plant is still my favorite.


----------



## RBGene (Jan 6, 2021)

Magic Melon/ Orange Creamsicle Blend.

Stay Toasty Buds!


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Jan 6, 2021)

Just rolled up a joint with the following equal parts

-Girl Scout Cookie
-Diesel Cookies
-Purple Rolex V2
-Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## RBGene (Jan 9, 2021)

Skywalker ( Blue Mazar ) Grape Flavor, Couch Approved.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 9, 2021)

RBGene said:


> Skywalker ( Blue Mazar ) Grape Flavor, Couch Approved.
> View attachment 4791674


Looks like apple jacks!


----------



## rembrandt100 (Jan 9, 2021)

White Widow take I grew last season. Looking for something to grow this season.


----------



## RBGene (Jan 10, 2021)

Club Dash!

BUDS are SKYWALKER OG.


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 12, 2021)

Live resin 12.7g left my half 
Black tuna

I order more new year special 380 oz canadien$ so cheap so good i smoke 0.2 g a day and its enought i dont even roll joint anymore !


----------



## RBGene (Jan 13, 2021)

Making Dry Ice Kief and Ice water Hash with Harvest left overs.


----------



## Indie (Jan 13, 2021)

Grandaddy purps OG kush, nice couch-lock


----------



## SisterMooo (Jan 14, 2021)

New York Power Diesel....


----------



## Dtownhellbilly (Jan 14, 2021)

Purple sunset from my first outdoor grow this fall. Super fruity mellow high


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 15, 2021)

This. No I kid.. found a stash , by the amount of seeds it's from some years back..this hunt should be interesting


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 15, 2021)

‘91 OG


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 15, 2021)

Watermelon Gelato


----------



## solakani (Jan 16, 2021)

RQS AK47 sativa dom


----------



## RBGene (Jan 16, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Watermelon GelatoView attachment 4797827


I been sitting here for 10 minutes admiring your Buds Mr. Cloud. Beautiful Pictures! I can taste them from here.


----------



## Hydrahail (Jan 16, 2021)

Some chem


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 17, 2021)

RBGene said:


> I been sitting here for 10 minutes admiring your Buds Mr. Cloud. Beautiful Pictures! I can taste them from here.


The gelato really got a funky watermelon candy flavor to it, was surprised. Love when the name is on point with the bud.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 17, 2021)

Its Thugz Breath this evening. Smells like grape drank mix. Nice n purple on the exhale.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 17, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> ‘91 OGView attachment 4797822


This was a typo.

Apparently there is a cross of 91Chem x SFV called 91 Og, but the strain in the picture is actually ‘92 OG, which is a Og Kush phenotype.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 17, 2021)

RBGene said:


> Magic Melon/ Orange Creamsicle Blend.
> View attachment 4788248
> Stay Toasty Buds!


Where’s the Orange Creamsicle from, u kno?
Just popped a female seed of the same strain but don’t kno 2 much bout it.
All I kno is the bud it came from was fire. Strong smell but sweet. Was like tropical/citrus and tasted the same. More of a up high.
Pretty sure the one I have is a S1 of the MTG Orange Creamsicle.


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 17, 2021)

Galactic Rift
(Alien Rift x Death Star sin cut)


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 26, 2021)

MAC

This shit deadly. One punch knockout


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 26, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> MAC
> View attachment 4807883
> This shit deadly. One punch knockout


I wish some weed would try that shit with me


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 26, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> I wish some weed would try that shit with me


I felt the same way, but this batch of MAC ain’t just some weed. I smoke heavily, but this shit will put most to sleep. Should call it the Tyson cut.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 26, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> I felt the same way, but this batch of MAC ain’t just some weed. I smoke heavily, but this shit will put most to sleep. Should call it the Tyson cut.


I'm all about heavy indica's .


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Jan 26, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> MAC
> View attachment 4807883
> This shit deadly. One punch knockout


Nice job man that looks primo.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 26, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Nice job man that looks primo.


Can’t take credit for it this time. This one I got thru a friend, definitely some fire. Very unique in every way.


----------



## RBGene (Jan 28, 2021)

*Sour Diesel.
*


----------



## RBGene (Jan 28, 2021)

*Jack Herer. *A Haze with Pedigree. 

Everything about this strain is Legendary! Looks(frosty foxtails), Aroma(lemon pledge), Taste(peppery pine), Buzz( Upbeat and Social).


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 4, 2021)

Time to trim. Gotta get right in the head


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 4, 2021)

Finished trimming time to test smoke

Plant was a seed from a selfed G-MOozy greenpoint seeds.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 5, 2021)

Fugue State, Forum Stomper, Skywalker and Fruity Pebbles... Sometimes by themselves, sometimes all together...


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 5, 2021)

Guicey G
Exotic Genetics


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 5, 2021)

Seeing if this is any good..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 6, 2021)

Fruity Pebbles, very tasty indeed!


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2021)

Home grown Northern Lights with dry sift topper


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Good idea


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 8, 2021)

Today ill be test driving some sweet chiquitas had to take her lil early for a couple reasons but looks ok.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 8, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Guicey G
> Exotic Genetics View attachment 4817027View attachment 4817028


Saw full packs of this on sale for like $34.99 a day or 2 ago and could’nt believe it. Went to order them like ~1hr later n they were sold out ...


----------



## C-CAT (Feb 10, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fugue State, Forum Stomper, Skywalker and Fruity Pebbles... Sometimes by themselves, sometimes all together...View attachment 4816847View attachment 4816848View attachment 4816849View attachment 4816850View attachment 4816852


 Looks really good! Nice pics


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaw's Trainwreck Ogee, Darkhorse's Myers lemon and MAC from my last grow. The TWO has the most incredible raspberry taste. The ML smells of incredible lemon funk. 
I ground these into a few joints of goodness.


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 12, 2021)

Some rozay shatter on top of peanut butter lady flower


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 12, 2021)

C-CAT said:


> Looks really good! Nice pics


Thank you


----------



## Beachluvr (Feb 12, 2021)

lilroach said:


> I know that the clone-only blue dream has been around for awhile, but it's new to me and by God it's the best weed I've grown so far. I'm a functional stoner and went to a Christmas party and burned one on the way. When I got there I couldn't string an entire sentence together. Considering I've been smoking for 43 years you would think that I'd be able to handle good weed...but this shit is over and above my normal stash.
> 
> So, that's what I'm smoking now.....and am growing a shit-ton of now and in the future.
> 
> PS I'm not the only one that thinks so as all my future grows are already spoken for by my best customers.



Now that sounds just like something I'd do, burn one on the way.... love it! It's been years since I've grown Blue Dream and I'm wondering if I might ask if you recommend any particular places (websites) to purchase Blue Dream seeds? Happy grow and sticky buds to you.....cheers


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 12, 2021)

Depends what mood I’m in all the jars have different strains,get bored smoking the same thing 
I used recycled pasta sauce jars one of my neighbors leaves them downstairs lol,I smoke a lot of weed since my wife
And friends don’t smoke,I burp the jars once a week that’s why the lids are off


----------



## RBGene (Feb 12, 2021)

Pineapple Muffin Buds. (Pineapple Trainwreck x Blueberry Muffin).


----------



## RBGene (Feb 12, 2021)

Evergreen Haze ( Dutch Haze x S.A.G.E.)


----------



## RBGene (Feb 12, 2021)

Garanimals. Very Tasty!


----------



## Celts are here (Feb 14, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Jaw's Trainwreck Ogee, Darkhorse's Myers lemon and MAC from my last grow. The TWO has the most incredible raspberry taste. The ML smells of incredible lemon funk.
> I ground these into a few joints of goodness. View attachment 4822367


Amazing


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Some Deathstar bubble


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 15, 2021)

Celts are here said:


> Amazing


Thanks.
I just ordered *Jaw's* trainwreck cargo v2 (trainwreck x Alien cookies#5 f2) and raspberry Cookies v2 (raspberry ogee x Alien cookies #5 f2). That Trainwreck ogee is quite nice. I also grew out *Darkhorse's* lemon drop cookies next to the Myer's lemon. Both are fathered by DH's Joe's lemonade (lemon kush x alien kush). The lemon drop cookies are crossed to a cookies n cream and Myer's is crossed to Apricot Irene Alien dawg.
The LDC's have a stronger scent of lemon funk but both are special. I will grow both again. 
The MAC was nice. I have more of those beans and have a MAC gmo cross to work with if time or space ever permits.
Today's smoke is a nice joint of Bruce Banner Bx with Joe Fix It (lemon catpiss x bruce banner).


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 16, 2021)

Powers back on! First celebratory puff!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 16, 2021)

Barneys Farm Mimosa EVO


----------



## gr865 (Feb 16, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Barneys Farm Mimosa EVO
> 
> View attachment 4828325


Sorry for the multi pics, winter has my internet fucking up big time.


----------



## RBGene (Feb 17, 2021)

Orange Cremesicle buds.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 24, 2021)

Phantom Cookies Domina, a good yielder and quality bud.
mmmm yummy, this one is on re veg.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Feb 24, 2021)

main cola from my last GSC harvest. Stuff knocks my ass on the couch, went 93 days with this girl.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 5, 2021)

Black Banana Cookies. My fav in the morning. For me knocks out the pain and adds a little motivation. Just what's needed to get up and movin


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks tasty


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 5, 2021)

This thread makes me realize I need to add some variety to my grows. lol..

My go to answer has been GSC for years.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 5, 2021)

I forgot a container of northern lights open from last year and now it’s all pretty dry. Burning through that today and the next few days


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 5, 2021)

TheDifferenceX said:


> This thread makes me realize I need to add some variety to my grows. lol..
> 
> My go to answer has been GSC for years.


Find something else you like to smoke..then grow it better .


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 7, 2021)

The first smoke of the day is the most important.

G-MOozy, greenpoint seeds.


----------



## Indie (Mar 7, 2021)

Tahoe OG at 12 weeks, it’s straight couch glue.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 7, 2021)

Same old 'Planet Hulk'. Tonight was my last watering. I'm not doing it again. Tomorrow is day 64. F-it. They're coming down.

Previous was harvested at 54 days. Active high. The 64 day plants will have an entirely different chemical profile.

Can't wait because smoking a cone of the older stuff doesn't do anything, anymore. I'm too use the profile. Bong or nothing.

This next stuff. As I always tell myself. Will be the best I've ever grown. Lol, at least for 6 months. Then bla.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 7, 2021)

Indie said:


> Tahoe OG at 12 weeks, it’s straight couch glue.


Do you grow it ? I'm only asking , because I purchased clones . I have never grown it or seen it grown. I was gonna post a pic if so.


----------



## Indie (Mar 7, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Do you grow it ? I'm only asking , because I purchased clones . I have never grown it or seen it grown. I was gonna post a pic if so.


Yep, I was gifted a clone from a buddy recently. Turned out better than I expected, very frosty


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 7, 2021)

Indie said:


> Yep, I was gifted a clone from a buddy recently. Turned out better than I expected, very frosty


Does this look similar ?


----------



## Indie (Mar 7, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Does this look similar ?View attachment 4847174


Looks kinda like it, but it’s hard to tell. Once she gets going good, her fan leaves are huge and the main stems are really thick and hearty. Those are the two biggest traits I noticed in the veg stage. Very dense flowers so be mindful of mold


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 7, 2021)

Indie said:


> Looks kinda like it, but it’s hard to tell. Once she gets going good, her fan leaves are huge and the main stems are really thick and hearty. Those are the two biggest traits I noticed in the veg stage. Very dense flowers so be mindful of mold


Right on ! I'm not really worried about mold , as my humidity is relatively low here. But thanks for the heads up . I tried crosses of tahoe.. but my wife's favorite is the og.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 9, 2021)

nanners and foxtails


----------



## Dop4mine (Mar 9, 2021)

Blueberry Kush 
Be safe !!


----------



## Beehive (Mar 11, 2021)

Sampled some buds that were pulled off during the cut down. Oops.

Same Planet Hulk. Bruce Banner and Indiana Bubblegum.

It took me three grows to get the flavor right.

I did it. The start is a peppery pine tone falling into a strawberry bubblegum with a final green taste. These buds are days old. Smooth, easy to smoke with a heavy haze chill out factor. Nothing like the same plant harvested 10 days early.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 12, 2021)

Here’s some northern lights im smoking today,this pheno was putting out a decent amount of purple foliage.
Less flavour than the other pheno but more of a dank flavour Is the best I can describe


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Here’s some northern lights im smoking today,this pheno was putting out a decent amount of purple foliage.
> Less flavour than the other pheno but more of a dank flavour Is the best I can describe View attachment 4851348View attachment 4851349


NL is one of my favorites. Humorously smoking a pile of NL and Snowtemple roaches before I have to call Orkin for my trays over infestation over the last weeks. Mines pure skunk and red eye. LOL.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> NL is one of my favorites. Humorously smoking a pile of NL and Snowtemple roaches before I have to call Orkin for my trays over infestation over the last weeks. Mines pure skunk and red eye. LOL.


It doesn’t seem to matter who’s NL I run over the years I always find a lot of winners


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> It doesn’t seem to matter who’s NL I run over the years I always find a lot of winners


Only fortunate enough to have been gifted Nirvana's a few years ago. Only "One" original fem left. Crossed to a male Bohdi Dragon Fruit last run. And the last will be a mother when I drop her. Good strain.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 13, 2021)

Waiting for the real Northern Lights. Outside. At -35. But vaping Bowser 3B, Gelato OG, Jack Herer, Cherry Bomb and Durban Poison. All homegrown. Alaska.

Come see the Lights! And it obviously has to be in winter eh?

Edit add: Auroras started firing in the time it took to write that. Amazing every time.


----------



## uncledude (Mar 13, 2021)

Smoking on so.e Gas tanker from Bloom seeds pretty gasy!!


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 14, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Waiting for the real Northern Lights. Outside. At -35. But vaping Bowser 3B, Gelato OG, Jack Herer, Cherry Bomb and Durban Poison. All homegrown. Alaska.
> 
> Come see the Lights! And it obviously has to be in winter eh?
> 
> Edit add: Auroras started firing in the time it took to write that. Amazing every time.


Working and living in northern Alberta for years we experience some NL but I would love to go farther North and really experience them


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 14, 2021)

WubbaLubbaDubDub said:


> Working and living in northern Alberta for years we experience some NL but I would love to go farther North and really experience them


Come on up. Fairbanks a lot better for lights. Anchorage better for cannabis simply due to it being 10X bigger. Or fly into Anchorage, rent a car and drive one of the two highways to Fairbanks. Incredible scenery either way. Let me know.


----------



## CaliWeedGuy (Mar 14, 2021)

I picked up a few 1/8s of sungrown from Lithouse. I'm smoking the Orange Daiquiri tonight and wwowowow the orange on it is real! It made my room smell like oranges lol. Sungrown is so pungent. Nice giddy hybrid high. Relaxing, but nothing that's gonna knock you out. This one made it to my favorites list.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 14, 2021)

Little branch of homegrown !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

OMG. I'm LMAO. My wife's better than all niece's husband's weed finally made it to me. Not that I was encouraging it any way. Pure small world thing. Should have taken a picture of it. Nice density and amazing smell. Taste like shit and a 5 minute high. Damn synthetic indoor growers need to wake up. Mature your buds at least.

Ended up here. Ash tray. $75/quarter my ass. But my honest thoughts. Going back to the hash and amber outdoors here. LOL.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 16, 2021)

I threw 2 seeds into 1 gal pots .. fuckin stupid me ..this smells like the worst morning breath ever..think I'm gonna yeild like 2 grams dry.. trying to reveg now 
Edit : cavity mouth morning breath !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> OMG. I'm LMAO. My wife'sView attachment 4855025 better than all niece's husband's weed finally made it to me. Not that I was encouraging it any way. Pure small world thing. Should have taken a picture of it. Nice density and amazing smell. Taste like shit and a 5 minute high. Damn synthetic indoor growers need to wake up. Mature your buds at least.
> 
> Ended up here. Ash tray. $75/quarter my ass. But my honest thoughts. Going back to the hash and amber outdoors here. LOL.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Mar 17, 2021)

Papaya today. This one hermed out because I forgot a small light on in the tent.
Just a couple lower branches I caught it before it was too bad.
Edit- lol of course find a couple of these after I say it’s not too bad


----------



## mudballs (Mar 17, 2021)

Amnesia Haze x Hash Passion ugly duckling from a breed run...still getting high on my own supply


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 17, 2021)

Been rollin some lamb’s breath today, kept me on a roll all day and super into what I was doing. Still puffin on her and loving the high this late in the evening. Mel lowwww


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 17, 2021)

A combination of 4... GG4xCD,FCxBK,G45XCD,3BOG... I don't move around much after I smoke it, just stare at shit.... SHEESH!!!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Durban Thai x C99. Smells of light peppermint, taste is strong cotton candy. Planted 5, got three pheno’s
72 days , some longer


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Mar 20, 2021)

Some Purple Kush and some Berry White shatter Todays Wake n Bake


----------



## Grow Goddess (Mar 20, 2021)

TGA Grape Lime Ricky 
I'll be smoking on my last nug today! However, I have 3 more plants of GLR in the garden and will be harvesting those soon. I am loving this GLR strain, it is very potent.


----------



## uncledude (Mar 22, 2021)

Smoking on some apollo13 x grimdica it's some fire!


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 22, 2021)

CommunistKiller said:


> Bodhi Snuggle Funk..............sleepy bud


Any grow report or you just bought some? I just got a pack of this in the new drop were you a tester or something?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 24, 2021)

I told my girl I wouldn’t smoke for a week lol!  .


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 26, 2021)

diesel cookie kind of day


----------



## GloryB (Mar 26, 2021)

Opening up my Fryday with Orange Crush.


----------



## steve870 (Mar 26, 2021)

Outdoor bc big bud


----------



## Medskunk (Mar 27, 2021)

Pineapple Express auto so tasty


----------



## GloryB (Mar 27, 2021)

super Lemon haze today.


----------



## WubbaLubbaDubDub (Apr 10, 2021)

Rocking some more northern lights through my underdog 
Also ate one of these,really tasty!


----------



## Budly McBudface (Apr 14, 2021)

Big Mac. Because I deserve a break today.


----------



## RBGene (Apr 17, 2021)

Orange Creamsicle and Purple Punch Bubble Hash.

Stay Toasty Buds!


----------



## RBGene (Apr 18, 2021)

CEREAL MILK Strain.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 20, 2021)

OG Kush and Hindu Kush
Kicked back and watchin...
Watch "Slightly Stoopid - Live at Roberto's TRI Studios (Full Performance)" on YouTube


----------



## Cookie Rider (Apr 24, 2021)

Love potion and a few drops of a friends RSO.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 24, 2021)

Mephisto’s 50 shades of grape.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 26, 2021)

Thaiwaiian


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 27, 2021)

DubStep.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 28, 2021)

Breakinoff a piece of EV13 for an afternoon delight


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

Glueball..from some dispensary


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 30, 2021)

Out of my vast collection of Mystery Bag Seeds from 5+ years ago.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 30, 2021)

.

A little Headband, a little Lemon Haze.

.


----------



## chex1111 (May 1, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> A little Headband, a little Lemon Haze.
> 
> .Pink Ginger Kush.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

Just some dispensary Rudeboi OG..nothing special


----------



## HoeExotic (May 1, 2021)

Resin from my bowl. Tough times in my neck of the woods.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

Real desperate times


----------



## go go kid (May 1, 2021)

FRUITTELLA tonight


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Smoking d8 out a super dirty crafty


----------



## HoeExotic (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Real desperate times


No flower, broke as sin, and the grow is nowhere near finished. Its resin or nothing and momma didn't raise no pussy.


----------



## HoeExotic (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 4892315
> Smoking d8 out a super dirty crafty


Wtf is that??


----------



## go go kid (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 4892315
> Smoking d8 out a super dirty crafty


is that what they call thc diamonds?? looks a bit like meth shards lol


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Na d8 thc. Its legal and can be had fer cup $s a gram


----------



## HoeExotic (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 4892327
> Na d8 thc. Its legal and can be had fer cup $s a gram


Never seen it, never heard of it. What does it taste like? Dabs?


----------



## go go kid (May 1, 2021)

ive been wanting to try that, i think i can buy a vape cartridge of it, but its illegal over here in the uk, so not sure if they can/will post it


----------



## go go kid (May 1, 2021)

yeah delta 8 is ment to be like smokeing weed without the paranoia


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

I've been digging it. Super cheap. Legal.. but also gives less anxiety. It is slightly less potent Some 30% but I mean 2 fat hits have me feeling pretty high. So good for like work use. D9 can have me tripping especially as its illegal. And ya its good stuff


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

I have a blue dream that I warm and inject into carts as well. Pretty tasty. Can reuse carts like 10 times as its distillate


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Also its quite potent supposedly more potent than traditional thc when an edible. So the 11 hydroxy d 8 is supposed to be better than 11 d9 . Now tbh I dont really care and haven't looked into it. But it is good as an edible.
52 grams was 150$ after tax and shipping with site discount. You can get cheaper as you buy more


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 4892327
> Na d8 thc. Its legal and can be had fer cup $s a gram


Had some really good Delta-8 edibles, tough to get around these parts


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

HoeExotic said:


> No flower, broke as sin, and the grow is nowhere near finished. Its resin or nothing and momma didn't raise no pussy.


Damn dude, tough times indeed


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Had some really good Delta-8 edibles, tough to get around these parts


You can try ordering online. I use denex im sure there other good ones. Idk what country you in but
Saves money for me and a better experience in public .. for me


----------



## go go kid (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Also its quite potent supposedly more potent than traditional thc when an edible. So the 11 hydroxy d 8 is supposed to be better than 11 d9 . Now tbh I dont really care and haven't looked into it. But it is good as an edible.
> 52 grams was 150$ after tax and shipping with site discount. You can get cheaper as you buy more


sweet, i just ordered a gram of blue dream delta cartridge, thanx for that, i wouldent have ordered it had it not been for you. have a great time


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

go go kid said:


> sweet, i just ordered a gram of blue dream delta cartridge, thanx for that, i wouldent have ordered it had it not been for you. have a great time


Ya man. 1 suggestion. If you go to hit it and you notice air bubbles around the little holes for the wick, heat it up a bit. Like a car heater or whatever. 
Thats mainly if your seriously cheefin back to back to back. But it will help keep the life of the coil


----------



## go go kid (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Ya man. 1 suggestion. If you go to hit it and you notice air bubbles around the little holes for the wick, heat it up a bit. Like a car heater or whatever.
> Thats mainly if your seriously cheefin back to back to back. But it will help keep the life of the coil


many thanx, i learn something new here every day, i love this site


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (May 1, 2021)

I just made an espresso mint tea cannabis shot tea. Took a mint tea bag apart and added some flower grind. I like the taste. We will see if it hits me. If it doesn’t will adjust accordingly. I’ll need more pressure and heat. Also using pressurized portafilter on this machine. If I had my silvia i would pack a huge triple shot and see what happens. I heard about this experiment they did but it turns out they used isopropyl alcohol not just water. But I belive with enough pressure and temperature it could give a buzz. I could also add some sort of Lipid to the mix. Coffee could work it has oils. 

So you disagree? Ok then instead I’m going to drink the tea, fry the flower then smoke it. It will be soo smooth, so its win Win. Anyone else ever try this? Someone do it with me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2021)

I'll stay old school and enjoy this Zig-Zag white of Dragon Fruit topped with my mutt of 7 phenos blond hash from full amber buds. LMAO! 

Try decarbing a press puck with a few fresh lemon leaves in peanut oil at 250F until it stops bubbling. Wicked good lemon oil. 

A hit to you and all.


----------



## xtsho (May 2, 2021)

Just some boring old OG Kush.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Just some boring old OG Kush.


Just twisted up an OG myself. Headed out to cut the grass while smoking grass.


----------



## Billytheluther (May 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> is that what they call thc diamonds?? looks a bit like meth shards lol


I think hes even got a brillo pad under there..


----------



## Hobbes (May 4, 2021)

.

As per my wake and bake routine I just had 3 Volcano bowls (1 gram) of Lemon Haze, a great way to start the day.

.


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 12, 2021)

currently I’m on some Moby Dick by Dr. Seeds and has an intense first 30-45minutes with intense colours that almost seem to have a 3D pop to them. Can’t wait to try it with my 3D projector. Heading to bed soon and will be enjoying some Pineapple Chunk by Barney’s Farm in a sec. All home grown and freeze dried this week


----------



## YardG (May 14, 2021)

Some herb I grew last summer and little bits scrapped off of chunks in my finger/scissor/dry sieve jar. Dunno if it's going to be a long night or a very short one.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 28, 2021)

First time smoking in 7 weeks, wish me luck lol.

Triangle Kush & alien cheese.


----------



## Devils34 (May 30, 2021)

The frosty purple one is Cookies & Cream.

The other is Pineapple Headband.

Both are 2 of my favorite strains currently.


----------



## Vyadha (May 31, 2021)

I put about a quarter gram of sour lemon Mac in the chillum with equal parts of some full melt hash i made from a friends unknown hybrid. Super long, intense high for the amount in the bowl.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 31, 2021)

SPLFreak808 said:


> First time smoking in 7 weeks, wish me luck lol.
> 
> Triangle Kush & alien cheese.
> View attachment 4910932


how’d that go? I figure could go one of 2 ways…


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 31, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> how’d that go? I figure could go one of 2 ways…


Ate my refrigerator and KO'd then woke up baked lol, the break was nice but my tolerance keeps dropping with age anyway.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 1, 2021)

vasilievnaaaa said:


> I don't understand people who smoke


I'm sure you would if you tried something with flavor.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 1, 2021)

vasilievnaaaa said:


> I don't understand people who smoke


Well you’re in the perfect place to learn!! Actually in my opinion, the perfect place to get a real good grasp is out in nature somewhere. Or on your couch, which ever way you prefer!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 1, 2021)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ate my refrigerator and KO'd then woke up baked lol, the break was nice but my tolerance keeps dropping with age anyway.


Definitely seems like the older cats love their one hitters. I get it! Been cutting back myself and tolerance is to the point where I can take a couple hits and be good for a while. I’ll puff tuff with the rest of em but I’m liking this tolerance break. Helps to really get that true example of different flavors. I just smoked a sativa the other day that had me soaring for a few hours, and usually I’ll smoke through 3 or 4 grams in a day when I’m really smoking. This stuff had me real nice and irie by the end of the ride. Nothing but smiles and good vibes.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 1, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> Definitely seems like the older cats love their one hitters. I get it! Been cutting back myself and tolerance is to the point where I can take a couple hits and be good for a while. I’ll puff tuff with the rest of em but I’m liking this tolerance break. Helps to really get that true example of different flavors. I just smoked a sativa the other day that had me soaring for a few hours, and usually I’ll smoke through 3 or 4 grams in a day when I’m really smoking. This stuff had me real nice and irie by the end of the ride. Nothing but smiles and good vibes.


Shit bro i been using cannabis daily for over 15 years with maybe 9 weeks total of taking a break throughout, one day it just hit me and I just couldn't smoke like I used to, to go from 110 grams a month and being functional to 40 grams a month all while getting even more fucked up was the fucking weirdest thing ever, like my body flipped a tolerance reset switch.

I blame age lol.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 1, 2021)

Trying some random cake phenos today


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 2, 2021)

Orange blossom. Smells and tastes like orange/tangerine zest.

Burn a couple doobies and then run some 12/2 on a 20amp for a/c and dehumidifier.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 2, 2021)

Smoked Gelato Cake (smalls) they give me a nice buzz, but thats about it. Ive got Jet Fuel ready next, but unfortunately that strain doesnt do it for me - like doesnt get me high AT ALL. Its got a nice diesel flavor to it and looks good - so I dont get it.

After that will be Cookies & Cream....which I started with and ounce and a half, im down to around an ounce.....and unfortunately it went from straight fucking me up, to hardly getting me high, to not getting me high.

I smoked 3-4 strains a day, sometimes more.....tolerance is a motherfucker because jumping around with different strains like I do - I shouldnt have an issue getting high.....but I do.

Last night I even tried rolling fatter joints, smoking my bong that I hardly use, and using my shitty Gpen handheld vape too.....only to get slightly high.

But every once in a while, I find strains that I dont build tolerance to....such as ECSD....Jack Flash....and a few others that continuously get me high no matter how often I smoke them.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 2, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Smoked Gelato Cake (smalls) they give me a nice buzz, but thats about it. Ive got Jet Fuel ready next, but unfortunately that strain doesnt do it for me - like doesnt get me high AT ALL. Its got a nice diesel flavor to it and looks good - so I dont get it.
> 
> After that will be Cookies & Cream....which I started with and ounce and a half, im down to around an ounce.....and unfortunately it went from straight fucking me up, to hardly getting me high, to not getting me high.
> 
> ...



You wrote all that and you ain't high? 


Are you sure??


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 2, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> You wrote all that and you ain't high?
> 
> 
> Are you sure??


Yeah man lol. Just smoked the cookies and cream - it did get me high, but not like it should/did last week


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 2, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Yeah man lol. Just smoked the cookies and cream - it did get me high, but not like it should/did last week


Naa, I feel ya with the strain swappin. I try to keep at least 3 different strains on tap to try and keep everything working for me.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 3, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Naa, I feel ya with the strain swappin. I try to keep at least 3 different strains on tap to try and keep everything working for me.


Same. And if I really like something ill stash a gram of it for safekeeping lol

Last night I smoked the gelato cake, jet fuel and cookies & cream....all of which I have at minimum a qtr of......then I busted out a gram of durban poison and a gram of blue cheese to finish me off and send me to sleep lol


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 7, 2021)

Havin some OG. Seems like I keep coming back to her.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 12, 2021)

Got an ounce of this today

Its Cali Dream (Pakistani Kush x Mexican Sativa).....its pretty good, smooth taste (tastes almost like nothing lol) and a nice hybrid high that comes on slowly, good for daytime


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 12, 2021)

Chocoropeadope


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 15, 2021)

3 new pickups today:

1. Lemon Ice (Lemon Haze x Afghan Indica)
Great smoke, nice hazey-lemonish flavor...the high comes on slowly increasingly hitting harder, but a totally functional high. Good stuff, pricey where im from though for what it is.

2. Sour Patch Kids (Sour Diesel x Candyland)
This one was weird....tasted sour....followed by a cookie-ish taste....definitely unique....not what I expected from candyland or a strain called sour patch kids....this one hit nicely though, felt it towards the end of my joint and was a much more indica high than I expected because the nugs look a lot like sour diesel to me and with the sour being the main flavor that hits you every hit it expected more sativa in the high....but its very nice 

3. Nerds (Strawberry Cough x Grape Ape)
This stuff was all strawberry cough in flavor, however the high was an excellent combination of both strains, nice relaxation from the grape ape, while having a lot of thoughts going through your head, and a very alert feeling from the strawberry cough....not to mention, I felt this stuff maybe 1/3rd into my joint, thought about putting it out but decided to chief through it lol....had my coughing but it tasted great lol....very powerful high, but it didnt last too long, however I did smoke the sour patch kids before this high completely wore off of me,, it was about an hour 15min into it and i wasnt feeling it much anymore.....with that said, I have a high tolerance and have struggled to find strains that can keep me high for 3 hours or so around here...but I do find them once and a while.


----------



## RBGene (Jun 28, 2021)

I'll Bong them to maximize they're potential...lol.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 29, 2021)

Last OG Kush bud. Was not expecting the OG to be my favorite so did not take a cut. 

Have 3 seeds left. Hope one of those is as good as their sis


----------



## ismann (Jun 29, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Smoked Gelato Cake (smalls) they give me a nice buzz, but thats about it. Ive got Jet Fuel ready next, but unfortunately that strain doesnt do it for me - like doesnt get me high AT ALL. Its got a nice diesel flavor to it and looks good - so I dont get it.
> 
> After that will be Cookies & Cream....which I started with and ounce and a half, im down to around an ounce.....and unfortunately it went from straight fucking me up, to hardly getting me high, to not getting me high.
> 
> ...


I roll 2g joints and I can smoke the whole thing and barely get high. If I take 1/2g and pack a bowl on my little 10" glass water bong, I'm flying through space on 1-2 hits. Same with vapes, they're for getting a relaxing, functional high. Only bongs will get me near hallucinogenic high.


----------



## ismann (Jun 29, 2021)

Still smoking Zombie Kush I grew over a year ago in Cali. Yielded about a pound and sold an oz to one of my mom's friends. He is mid-70s and smoking since he was 14, said the stuff I grew was best he ever had in his life and wants to buy the rest. Should probably grow some more...


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 4, 2021)

Been really enjoying my *Lemonchello Haze *from Seedsman. Just mellows me out and goes amazing with some constant low bass music. Glad I cloned her for a summer grow outside


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

90u first run KMintz (Kush Mints x Zkittlez) from Ripper Seeds. Grown and ran by me and my wife. Photos are pre-wash (flowered for 63 days, trimmed into thumb-tip sized pieces and frozen for 48 hours before washing) and jarred after air drying. Luckily I have a Harvest Right on the way which I’ll have before my next run is ready.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 5, 2021)

HunterMFG said:


> 90u first run KMintz (Kush Mints x Zkittlez) from Ripper Seeds. Grown and ran by me and my wife. Photos are pre-wash (flowered for 63 days, trimmed into thumb-tip sized pieces and frozen for 48 hours before washing) and jarred after air drying. Luckily I have a Harvest Right on the way which I’ll have before my next run is ready.


You will love your Harvest Right for harvesting. Smokeable weed in 24hrs or less is amazing and love my medium size unit


----------



## Hobbes (Jul 5, 2021)

.

I'm vaping Motivation by Serious Seeds, smells like Whelches grape juice from concentrate.

I've been curing it for 4 weeks and just started sampling last week. Very relaxing high without being drowsy.

.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 5, 2021)

Ive got a gram of Blackberry Kush calling my name tonight.

Unfortunately after that all ive got is Cali Dream which looks nice and is a smooth smoke, but doesnt get me high.

Good thing I've got a solo cup full of roaches from Blackberry Kush, Sour Diesel and NYC Piff if all else fails.


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> You will love your Harvest Right for harvesting. Smokeable weed in 24hrs or less is amazing and love my medium size unit


Do you use yours to cure bud? Do you cure all of it this way or just enough to hold you over until the rest is done the usual methods? I ordered a medium pharmaceutical w/ premier pump. So stoked cuz I grow for hash mainly and hate the manual drying process. So much room for error and degradation of quality. Can’t wait to finish this run so I can wash them for hash. Need some gassy terps in my life. All I have at the moment are fruity cuz I ran Barney’s fem Purple Punch, two KMintz, and a Wedding Cake fem from Barney’s but the Wedding Cake hermed around day 30 so I tossed her. I have a spare tent ready if that happens again. I want to be able to isolate them to see if they’ve full blown hermed or were just stressed out.

The Purple Punch is so fire though. Terps are insane. I had forgotten what the strain tastes like until a few days into vaping the full melt, they all of a sudden appeared out of thin air and hit me hard. It was the craziest thing ever. I’m new to all this, I’m only on my second run ever.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 5, 2021)

HunterMFG said:


> Do you use yours to cure bud? Do you cure all of it this way or just enough to hold you over until the rest is done the usual methods? I ordered a medium pharmaceutical w/ premier pump. So stoked cuz I grow for hash mainly and hate the manual drying process. So much room for error and degradation of quality. Can’t wait to finish this run so I can wash them for hash. Need some gassy terps in my life. All I have at the moment are fruity cuz I ran Barney’s fem Purple Punch, two KMintz, and a Wedding Cake fem from Barney’s but the Wedding Cake hermed around day 30 so I tossed her. I have a spare tent ready if that happens again. I want to be able to isolate them to see if they’ve full blown hermed or were just stressed out.
> 
> The Purple Punch is so fire though. Terps are insane. I had forgotten what the strain tastes like until a few days into vaping the full melt, they all of a sudden appeared out of thin air and hit me hard. It was the craziest thing ever. I’m new to all this, I’m only on my second run ever.


i usually have my plant on the trays and in the freeze dryer around 9pm and are dried and cured by 1-2pm next day, but will throw in a paper bag for 4-6hrs to regain some moisture. I have the commercial food version, as your medical trays are closer spaced. The other page of my lemonchello haze was harvested about a month ago and that pic was taken shortly after it was removed dried/cured


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> i usually have my plant on the trays and in the freeze dryer around 9pm and are dried and cured by 1-2pm next day, but will throw in a paper bag for 4-6hrs to regain some moisture. I have the commercial food version, as your medical trays are closer spaced. The other page of my lemonchello haze was harvested about a month ago and that pic was taken shortly after it was removed dried/cured


I tried finding photos but couldn’t. Send a link?


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 5, 2021)

I’ll just post some pics here from my past harvest. Lemonchello Haze, Pineapple Chunk and Amnesia Lemon Kush


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 9, 2021)

Blue Dream (ssh pheno)


GG#4

Only got an 8th of each, and added a half ounce of Grape Ape today also.....the Blue Dream ssh pheno has no blueberry terps, but the high screams blueberry....enjoyable smoke, but high only lasts around an hour.

GG4....it was my first time trying this strain and I absolutely loved it! A chemmy taete mixed with a chocolate sweetness and on the exhale its all diesel/gas....reminds me of ecsd on the exhale.....the high starts with what feels like a full body massage and then goes to a sativa dominate head high, but relaxing as the body high is still present.....absolutely wonderful strain!

Ive had grape ape before but this one is way different than the version at my local dispensary....so im eager to roll one up soon!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 9, 2021)

I grow my own but occasionally go to the weed store to try a new one. Picked up "Where's my Bike?" from 48 North. Cross of Amnesia and Biker Kush. Pleasantly surprised how good it is. Really fresh too..


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 14, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I grow my own but occasionally go to the weed store to try a new one. Picked up "Where's my Bike?" from 48 North. Cross of Amnesia and Biker Kush. Pleasantly surprised how good it is. Really fresh too..


Karma Genetics....thats why lol


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 14, 2021)

While I wait for my plants to finish ive been having a large variety of strains. Right now I have an old favorite (Grape Ape) grown with higher potency than any version ive ever had. I got a half ounce for 190...more than I typically like to spend.



Second, a new favorite, its not all hype, Runtz! I got a full ounce of this for 175! A vendor that I had a previous bad experience with a highly costly (420 an ounce) dosidos which didn't get me high at all....was trying to earn my business back, and boy did he.




Absolutely love both these strains for flavor, high and looks....runtz is a short lived high, typically an hour....whereas the grape ape is about 2+ hours...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Karma Genetics....thats why lol


Yeah. I looked them up. Appears they do some good work with the strains.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 14, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah. I looked them up. Appears they do some good work with the strains.


I havent run his gear but I did smoke some gelato 33 crossed with his headbanger and it was really nice


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 16, 2021)

Blue Mystic grow indoors from last December. Getting better as it ages.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 18, 2021)

*King Kong poison* ( Du4ban x GG4 ) Zig Cones and *Bruce Banner* in a one hitter.
Trying to forget tomorrow is Monday …


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 20, 2021)

Driz nipper from Exotic @ JBC. Deep rich floral taste, good head. Fuck me, another keeper! I'll never lower my count like this ...


----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 20, 2021)

Velvet bud from seedsman. Dry and just chopped pics.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 21, 2021)

A nice cross of Red eyed Genetics - Locktite x Swap Meet Louie. So thick and smooth, sweet floral exhale, and then I forget what I am! Kill the pain and the brain. Night time meds!!!


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 22, 2021)

Some Pineapple Express....just got this last night, 1st time having this strain....honestly I got 14.5 grams, but its probably the only time ill have this.....its a nice smoke, but a lot more woody and piney than expected, theres a very slight pineapple flavor, but i expected the pineapple to smack you in the face like the pineapple headband i had did.....but this didnt.....taste doesnt meet expectations for me, however its still a delightful taste.....i tried it last night and didnt like it, I thought it was weak.....but now using it to wake and bake, I appreciate it more....good wake and bake, not a racey high, more relaxed with an elevated mood....still not amongst my favorite strains though.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 22, 2021)

Someone else is gonna need to keep this thread alive lol in a few days I should be harvesting my 1st grow of bubblegum and azure haze....so I wont be changing strains like I do right now lol.....the pineapple express above and this Juicy Fruit (small nugs, I smoked the only big ones lol) are what I have until my plants dry/cure. 

Anyway heres the Juicy Fruit:



Review:

This is not the same juicy fruit i had in 2006....what I had then was very fluffy sticky nugs that smelt and tasted like juicy fruit gum and gave an extremely happy high.

this 2021 juicy fruit is a lot more dense, it is sticky, but the smell is very fruity. The taste of this stuff is like a fruit bowl. Like one of the fruit bowls where theres like 3 cherries, but the rest is a mixture of pineapple, orange, and some other stuff and you camt differenciate between them lol its good, but no juicy fruit gum.

The high is pleasant, good mood but not overly happy. Definitely indica mixed in. I feel it mainly in my head but also a lot in my neck and shoulders.

I would have to say if this isnt mislabeled and if its indeed juicy fruit aka fruity juice, that it is now crossed to an indica or that its just a different phenotype. But this seems nothing like what I smoked in the post and loved.

I do like this stuff, but not like I would have if it was what I expected.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't know about anyone else but.. My homegrown looks different than dispo weed. I made a bud look like dispo some/shelf , what do yall think? Anyways I'm smokin homestone. Hope everyone can do the same.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2021)

Durban in the morning, cookies in the evening. Life is good!


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 11, 2021)

A brisket


----------



## RBGene (Aug 12, 2021)

Purple Punch hash and kief toppings on Cookies and Creamsicle buds.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 13, 2021)

Finally broke down and got my medical card. I bought weed legally! Purple Papaya @ 22% THC. 50$ for an eighth, fuck me, I did it once but proly not twice, as I suspected, my own grow is better than their top shelf goods. I will say that it was trimmed real nice, So is mine!!!


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 13, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Finally broke down and got my medical card. I bought weed legally! Purple Papaya @ 22% THC. 50$ for an eighth, fuck me, I did it once but proly not twice, as I suspected, my own grow is better than their top shelf goods. I will say that it was trimmed real nice, So is mine!!!


Right ! The ONLY good dispo weed I have ever purchased was gmo cookies by Grow Sciences..but fuck $50 an 1/8 .. Last time I sold homegrown for that much was 2012


----------



## Zurabchik (Aug 14, 2021)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


Weed is bullshit, I'm snorting coke.


----------



## Zurabchik (Aug 14, 2021)

Zillerz said:


> Lookin goood!
> I also have a vape, but i don't use it, I don't get the same high as smoking it in zig zags


What kind of high can you get from vape or weed?


----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Aug 16, 2021)

Bought a Shaggin Wagon for $600, dude handed me a 1oz nug of some outdoor brick/dirt weed too. 
It's trash weed, but I'll never forget the deal.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 26, 2021)

Purple Starburst #3

Has a really nice purple/grape and citrusy/gassy flavor. Only got an 8th, wish I got more.

But also got Cherry Gorilla, White Durban and Lemon Heads too. Havent tried those 3 yet.


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 4, 2021)

Purple Romulan (Purple Kush x Romulan)


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 4, 2021)

Unfortunately I smoked the last of Purple Romulan (only had an 8th total) its an incredible strain. Tastes like grape, skunk, Kush and other fruitiness....best weed ive had in a while and ive been smoking pretty good shit all year....this is top 3 ive had all year. 

The good news....i have Purple Mimosa and AK-47 being delivered within an hour


----------



## RBGene (Sep 4, 2021)

Sweeties (The White x Tahoe OG x GSC) x Face Off Bx1


----------



## crownpoodle (Sep 4, 2021)

Today it's Tony Green's Tortured Beans NYCOxOgChem. Same thing I've been smoking since I cut. Only thing I've smoked the last month, and I've gotvso many jars to choose from. Ticks all the boxes. For some reason it doesn't give me cotton mouth, which is a real bonus since lately I smoke weed all day long. Working on cutting down on the opiates and this stuff really helps.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 4, 2021)

Super stoned right now on AG Ohaze. First I kept walking back and forth, forgetting what I was doing, then i spilled a drink and went to get a paper towel, quickly looked up at the forest I suddenly found myself in, looked back down and realized I had unrolled the entire roll of paper towels, then started doing things really obsessively and compulsively, like counting my steps and breaths, then went to unplug my indoor light and for some reason thought I should do it with one hand, while still having an active current of electricity going, and thoroughly zapped myself. Now I'm looking at my fingers, thinking about how strange skin is.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 7, 2021)

Dry Ice Kief made with Jelly Rancher bx, Strawberry Cheesecake, and Sweeties sugar leaf. Great for Bowl Toppers or Edibles.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 10, 2021)

No pic but smoked a bowl of a super early quick dried bud from an outdoor Sour Diesel plant. Plant is 6 or more weeks from harvest. The bud came off a lower branch I cleaned off earlier in the week. Figured it didn’t hurt anything to throw it in the garage to dry for a couple of days and then sample it. 

Smoked a bit harsh, but had decent flavor. Very fun time working on some bamboo supports on a couple other plants after smoking that. Didn’t expect much but am actually pretty darn stoned right now. Should be some rather good smoke if I can get this girl to full ripeness before the weather turns to shit. I love growing weed.
-Cat


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 10, 2021)

jacobs breath.


----------



## DoobieDibz (Sep 11, 2021)

Nuddink after smoking some real crap (now starting to grow my own.. Well will be next week), I've come away for a few days and am totally dying glad your all living it up haha


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 11, 2021)

DoobieDibz said:


> Nuddink after smoking some real crap (now starting to grow my own.. Well will be next week), I've come away for a few days and am totally dying glad your all living it up haha


Nothing beats smoking weed that you grow !


----------



## RBGene (Sep 16, 2021)

Strawberry Cheesecake. Sweet, smooth,spacey,...great for music and contemplating world peace.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 18, 2021)

More Indoor: Sweeties: The White x Tahoe OG x GSC.


----------



## Er3 (Sep 18, 2021)

Cosmic apprentice


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 18, 2021)

Blue Cheese


Rhino Cookies (white rhino x gsc)


----------



## Er3 (Sep 18, 2021)

Er3 said:


> Cosmic apprentice


New bong today too!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## RBGene (Sep 22, 2021)

JELLY RANCHER = NOTORIOUS THC X VERY CHERRY ( Sweet, Smooth, Energetic ). Stay Toasty Buds


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Sep 22, 2021)

Grandaddy Purple smelling of skunky sweet berries! Best weed I've smoked in quite some time!!


----------



## Jerry Cush (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm out of weed so I sniped a bud off my late flowering plant, smoked it on my Traeger, and then smoked it for real. Russian Assassin - and I gotta tell ya, for an obscure name, dat shit is goooood! 

but as for the premature snip... I have stolen from my future self. Why not.. live in the now, yeah?


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 22, 2021)

Why not ,You frequently make allowances for the future "you" with no gain.If a branch fails to provide fruit,,cut it off.


----------



## Devils34 (Sep 23, 2021)

Jerry Cush said:


> I'm out of weed so I sniped a bud off my late flowering plant, smoked it on my Traeger, and then smoked it for real. Russian Assassin - and I gotta tell ya, for an obscure name, dat shit is goooood!
> 
> but as for the premature snip... I have stolen from my future self. Why not.. live in the now, yeah?


Ive heard of Russian Assassin, just never smoked it....when it was around my way, it was being sold for $480/oz.....and im unwilling to pay prices like that.....300 or less...and 300 is pushing my limits.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 26, 2021)

Jelly Rancher bx


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 2, 2021)

Orange Kush Cake (smalls) (ethos genetics)


Purple Majik (ethos genetics)


----------



## Er3 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 2, 2021)

Smoking some freshly harvested, well cured Chocolope , 90% sativa (so the seed site says) . Love this shit. It would get a dead man walking.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 4, 2021)

Just harvested/freeze dried some *Mango Sapphire *and she an odd one. Smell is citrus and almost sweet but her taste is very earthy, pine and backend with spice. harvested 746g wet outside and got just over 200g dried


----------



## RBGene (Oct 4, 2021)

Outdoor Banana Mango


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Sweet pink grapefruit
Dense is an understatement, these are rock hard. Nice sweet/sour taste, great for pain relief.


----------



## Er3 (Oct 10, 2021)

*soon enough be blowing Skywalker by Mosca. Trimmer time lol*


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Oct 14, 2021)

Purple dragon
Night time smoke for sure
Tastes exactly how it smells- pure tangerine


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 16, 2021)

Cherry Pie 


1st time trying this strain....i like it....wish it had more cherry flavor though.....its mainly gassy which I didnt expect with a slight cherry and maybe a little blackberry too from the durban....buds are dense as hell.


----------



## SMALLZ 421 (Oct 16, 2021)

Wedding cake & Gelato & Amnesia Haze .all from ILGM!


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 16, 2021)

SMALLZ 421 said:


> Wedding cake & Gelato & Amnesia Haze .all from ILGM!


How are those ILGM strains?? I saw their website and figured they didnt use legit genetics being they literally have almost every strain you can think of lol...unless im confusing it with another site lol isn't that the one kyle kushmans involved with??


----------



## SMALLZ 421 (Oct 16, 2021)

Wish I had a chunk of this!!!


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 16, 2021)

my morning nug is Strawberry Mist (Old School Genetics)


----------



## SMALLZ 421 (Oct 16, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> How are those ILGM strains?? I saw their website and figured they didnt use legit genetics being they literally have almost every strain you can think of lol...unless im confusing it with another site lol isn't that the one kyle kushmans involved with??





Devils34 said:


> How are those ILGM strains?? I saw their website and figured they didnt use legit genetics being they literally have almost every strain you can think of lol...unless im confusing it with another site lol isn't that the one kyle kushmans involved with??


I love all their seeds tried so many over the years but their garentee is awesome and killer autos!!! 6oz wedding cake!!


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 16, 2021)

Jerry Cush said:


> I'm out of weed so I sniped a bud off my late flowering plant, smoked it on my Traeger, and then smoked it for real. Russian Assassin - and I gotta tell ya, for an obscure name, dat shit is goooood!
> 
> but as for the premature snip... I have stolen from my future self. Why not.. live in the now, yeah?


Rollin Smoke blowing smoke


----------



## Er3 (Oct 18, 2021)

Mosca frosted Skywalker, hanging a week and ready to cure.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 18, 2021)

Monster pebbles(Gdp x critical x somango), good smoke, but not really my tastes so not growing it again. 3 phenos out of 3 plants ranged from 8-13 weeks in flower. Gdp is the dominant terp profile, the high is very gdp as well.


----------



## RBGene (Oct 19, 2021)

*Red Eyed Jedi : Skywalker OG x 88 G-13 Hashplant*


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Oct 20, 2021)

Black diamond sherbet: straight gassy skunky


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 20, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Cherry Pie
> View attachment 5010796
> 
> 1st time trying this strain....i like it....wish it had more cherry flavor though.....its mainly gassy which I didnt expect with a slight cherry and maybe a little blackberry too from the durban....buds are dense as hell.


My experience with fruity gassy strains is the longer the cure the more the fruit comes out and the gas mellows though sometimes the gas is just over dominant.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 21, 2021)

SKYWALKER x FRUITY PEBBLES, and some weed that I call Amnesia because I forget what I planted!!!


----------



## RBGene (Oct 21, 2021)

TGA JTR YUM 

Stay Toasty Buds!


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 21, 2021)

RBGene said:


> TGA JTR YUM
> View attachment 5013919
> Stay Toasty Buds!


Ive never tried Jack The Ripper....its literally been on my radar since I first looked into growing....may have to grab that as my next pack....whats it taste like?


----------



## RBGene (Oct 21, 2021)

Jack Her


Devils34 said:


> Ive never tried Jack The Ripper....its literally been on my radar since I first looked into growing....may have to grab that as my next pack....whats it taste like?


 Taste like Jack Herer with the TGA "Rotting Meat/Baby Poop" lol Fragrance (Actually a great smell and taste like Space Queen.). Worth the Search.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 21, 2021)

RBGene said:


> Jack Her
> Taste like Jack Herer with the TGA "Rotting Meat/Baby Poop" lol Fragrance (Actually a great smell and taste like Space Queen.). Worth the Search.


I fucking love rotten meat strains! It’s about time for me to cut a mom of the stinkiest shit I’ve ever smoked from her reveg. This gal was just so dank, slightly spoiled beef, gas and hints of berry


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2021)

.

Jack The Ripper is one of the strongest strains I've grown, I highly recommend it. Strong lemon nose.

.


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 22, 2021)

No smoke here 6 days ! go away its all talk no smoke here.Caveat!!!


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 22, 2021)

Chocolope


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 24, 2021)

Organically sunshine grown Blueberry muffins from this years garden grow..


----------



## Haschischesser (Oct 29, 2021)

I Smoke today master Kusch 
K2 and blue Dream !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

Same as yesterday. Poor me.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 31, 2021)

Just smoked some ECSD smalls....feeling nice and energized....got some budget strains from the dispensary (cherry gar see ya and grape diamonds) neither of which are that good....but have this for nighttime....this is Pebbles Punch (FPOG x Purple Punch)


I smoked some last night and its an excellent body high, doesnt knock you out but perfect for video games.

Its flavor is mostly GDP, red wine and berries....but theres a hint of tropical fruit from the fruity pebbles and also a hint of lemon orange citrus from the larry OG........its absolutely delicious.


----------



## RBGene (Nov 2, 2021)

Very sweet dessert type herb.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## RBGene (Nov 8, 2021)

Stay Toasty Buds,...Tis the Season. *<[]:{>


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mac 1


Sundae Driver


Amnesia Haze


The Mac1 tastes almost like raspberry yogurt, but its not the strongest effects wise.....the sundae driver doesnt taste as good as mac 1 but is pretty potent....and the amnesia haze has kind of a strange woody, spicey, lemony taste but really nice, mellow effects for a sativa.


----------



## KushGod408 (Nov 14, 2021)

Smoking some delicious Deathstar grown by me super earthy flavor with a little smack of orange tangy flavor as well, dense and fluffy goodness!! Happy growings to all and happy holidays, stay lit!


----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 15, 2021)

Some potent little blueberry I grew. Cured just over 3 months right now.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 15, 2021)

Mt Hood magic after being on Hood most of the day seemed appropriate.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Mt Hood magic after being on Hood most of the day seemed appropriate.


Long way to go with that pipe, sir. Good luck!


----------



## farangar (Nov 15, 2021)

q-cosmos glue-dd by Lemonhoko.

I was lucky enough to be picked as a tester.

Straight up fire awesome diesel smell and straight gas on the exhale.


----------



## KushGod408 (Nov 15, 2021)

farangar said:


> q-cosmos glue-dd by Lemonhoko.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be picked as a tester.
> 
> ...


Daymmmmm I wanna be a tester too that’s hella dope lol!!!!! Plus you get to smoke weed for free lmao!    Btw those buds looks real mf tastyyyyy!


----------



## Norml56 (Nov 21, 2021)

Peyote critical


----------



## sunwestgenetics2021 (Nov 22, 2021)

What strain is that?


----------



## Norml56 (Nov 22, 2021)

sunwestgenetics2021 said:


> What strain is that?


Peyote Critical from Barney's Farm.


----------



## RBGene (Nov 23, 2021)

Gumball #1 : Pine flavor, energy buzz. Not sweet, but potent.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Just smoked some ECSD smalls....feeling nice and energized....got some budget strains from the dispensary (cherry gar see ya and grape diamonds) neither of which are that good....but have this for nighttime....this is Pebbles Punch (FPOG x Purple Punch)
> View attachment 5019958
> 
> I smoked some last night and its an excellent body high, doesnt knock you out but perfect for video games.
> ...


garcia not good? whos pebble punch? i have a gdp dom fpog... unreal


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 24, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> garcia not good? whos pebble punch? i have a gdp dom fpog... unreal


Im not saying the cherry gar see ya strain is bad, but the dispo near me does a terrible job with it....but the same ppl grew some awesome pebbles punch (FPOG x purple punch) idk what breeder makes it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2021)

Pre turkey day sesh tonight ….

Gentleman Jack and Honey Comb Cone


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 26, 2021)

Still burning Amnesia Haze.....but picked up 2 more strains....1st up:

Cotton Candy Kush

I tried this first, comes in at 20.8% THC.....but hits way harder.....strong indica leaning hybrid....its very strong in the body, but the sativa is felt as well and more so in the beginning. The taste was disappointing to me, as it was a very floral taste with hints of sweetness....more complex than my description, but thats the best I can describe it....for those who like lavender, which ive never had bur this is a cross of, I believe thats what im tasting with an added sweetness and usual weed taste too.

Anyway, I havent tried this one yet....but boy am I excited as a haze lover who never tried this strain (but had it in a jet fuel cross)....the legendary....

Ghost Train Haze:


I havent tried it yet, but if the smell is any indication, I will LOVE this. It smells like a metallic haze smell but the main smell is orange citrus....its such a good smell.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 26, 2021)

.

I'm curing 750 grams of Kali Mist and I've been digging deep in one of the cans as I go.

The high is ... delisious. It's so beautiful and pleasant that I crave it more than the other strains and go through this strain at a record pace. It's a floaty dreamy high, like an up narcotic. Nothing maters, everything is OK. It reminds me of when I had my elbows operated on and got a hundred percocet with each operation. Like an opiate nothing is wrong, but I can do things, not just sit and look out the window. 

I find myself very forgeful high on Kali Mist, and I know it while I'm high and I don't care. Just now I'm keeping my dogs seperated because of an operation one had, the second dog got by me twice (under my desk - 3' wide hole) and I didn't notice for a half hour each time.

The smell and taste is a beautiful strong spice, I can smell it everytime I crack the jar, and I've had my nose broken a few times so I don't smell so good. But after a shower I can smell this stuff, very strong. After a 4 week hang/bag/cure vaporizing gives an incredibly smooth vapor, very thick Volcano bags with 1/3 level teaspoon.

This isn't a trippy or a knock out of reality high but it's very stong. I've read it described as a cutting high, right through other strains and moods, and I agree.

.



.


----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 26, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I'm curing 750 grams of Kali Mist and I've been digging deep in one of the cans as I go.
> 
> ...


The high you're describing sounds exactly like the (Pakistani x Afghan) x skunk #1 cross I've been working with on and off for long time. Dreamy, narcotic, blissful


----------



## KushGod408 (Nov 27, 2021)

Just got this cartridge today, super beautiful tasty Hawaiian blast of the CLASSIC MAUI WOWIE, makes me feel as if I’m laying next to the beautiful oceans on an island on sum warm sand, I WAS SURPRISED how potent it is, I took the first hit too big, I underestimated it LMAO and couldn’t even hit it again after a good 30 minutes or so I kept laughing and smiling, and I’m low key laughing while typing this as well lolll, super energetic and smooth too, doesn’t burn the throat at all, you truly get all those beautiful flavors clearly!


----------



## RBGene (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## RBGene (Nov 27, 2021)

Super Silver Haze


----------



## KushGod408 (Nov 27, 2021)

RBGene said:


> Super Silver Haze
> View attachment 5036198


Oh mgggggggg!!! Lol that looks so delicious, I just keep staring at the nuggs, their so beautiful!!!!! I’m going to be fully honest, i have never tried Super Silver Haze and it shames me bc I’ve been smoking for so long  I need to try it asappp!!!!!!!


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2021)

IBL Durban (mine) along with Sex Magic (Vashon Seeds), Blue Dream Haze and Black Cherry Punch and some unblueberry blueberry. Still potent but no blueberry taste or smell.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 27, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> *Snip
> ...some unblueberry blueberry. Still potent but no blueberry taste or smell.


Well that just sounds awful


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> Well that just sounds awful


The search for true blueberry continues! This stuff is very fruity. Just no Blueberry Muffin which was one of the parents and Vintage Blueberry the other. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Swami Organic Seeds Blue Orca Haze. Blue Orca is an old early 80s cut of 1971 Kandahar x 1976 Thai.

Super Potent. Lung Buster, and super red eyes, and dry mouth. Can be paranoia inducing for some people. Very very long lasting high. Huge yield. Rock hard buds.

Taste is Mentholated Hash. Had to go through several females to find this one, but its a keeper. ome super potent weed.
Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 27, 2021)

Been loving the outdoors banana kush this year


----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 27, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> The search for true blueberry continues! This stuff is very fruity. Just no Blueberry Muffin which was one of the parents and Vintage Blueberry the other. Pretty disappointing.


I wouldn't normally laud ilgm, but the blueberry I got from them is wild. It's the only strain my old lady likes to smell in the house. It makes her bake me muffins. There is quite a variance among them though. But when it hits....


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

Who knows, I just grab whatever from the fridge, lol


----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm blazed on Big Gun right now....I ended up fucking up the feeding and had to harvest early. It has no smell but it fucks me up proper and is an amazing day time weed for being out and about. I'll be trying it again next run and will be more prepared for a longer flower.


----------



## Shavang (Nov 27, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Still burning Amnesia Haze.....but picked up 2 more strains....1st up:
> 
> Cotton Candy Kush
> View attachment 5035927
> ...





Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I'm curing 750 grams of Kali Mist and I've been digging deep in one of the cans as I go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shavang (Nov 27, 2021)

QUOTE]

Wow, that is a lot of Kali Mist. One of my all time favorites! You described the high, taste and experience to a T. Can you please post a close up of a Bud? What kind of containers are those? Thanks Hobbs.


----------



## Shavang (Nov 27, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I'm curing 750 grams of Kali Mist and I've been digging deep in one of the cans as I go.
> 
> ...


Hobbes, please see my post above this one about your awesome Kali Mist. 

And, I’m vaping Ghost Train Haze in a Volcano.


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 27, 2021)

Vaping a little ball of "Made of Honor" live resin in the Puff Co Pro and some flower of the same strain in the Volcano. We be …highly medicated. Home grown and home blown. I have a few phenotypes of this strain I am working through. This one has incredible trichome production, smells and taste of earth, mushrooms and rotten meat. 60% indica 40% sativa hybrid. Literally mind numbingly potent...lol Euphoric and uplifting yet HEAVY. Good vibes and good meds. Life is groovy!


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 27, 2021)

.

Hi Shavang, thanks for the kind words!

.

I'm not so savvy with the camera but here's a couple of closeups. 





.

The containers are 1 gallon Cvaults that I picked up off Amazon, a lot easier (and safer) than using glass jars.

This weed really mellows the moods, taking everything in stride.

.


----------



## Shavang (Nov 28, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Hi Shavang, thanks for the kind words!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the container info. I love the Kali Mist pics also. I agree with what you said about the effects, plus it can be an energetic, creative effect. Goes well with listening to and with playing music.


----------



## speedwell68 (Nov 29, 2021)

God knows.

I have (had) a helper. Way back at the start of Summer I had him "help" me pot up all of my plants before the flip. I told him to label the new pot before he put the plant in it, so he wouldn't get them muddled up. He didn't do that because "I thought it would be quicker to pot them all up and then write out the labels". He was right, he saved 30 seconds of his time. The trade off is that we have to guess what weed we are smoking.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 29, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> God knows.
> 
> I have (had) a helper. Way back at the start of Summer I had him "help" me pot up all of my plants before the flip. I told him to label the new pot before he put the plant in it, so he wouldn't get them muddled up. He didn't do that because "I thought it would be quicker to pot them all up and then write out the labels". He was right, he saved 30 seconds of his time. The trade off is that we have to guess what weed we are smoking.


So it’s a new game you created


----------



## RBGene (Nov 30, 2021)

*Outdoor Banana Mango.*


----------



## KushGod408 (Dec 2, 2021)

Smokin some collie man kush by space Coyote   Beautiful taste blast of candy and blast of piney flavor 10/10 high n taste n looks


----------



## Carnitastaco (Dec 4, 2021)

Wedding cake.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 4, 2021)

SKYWALKER x FRUITY PEBBLES


----------



## Dank Bongula (Dec 5, 2021)

More Blueberry....stays in my stable.


----------



## Syntax747 (Dec 5, 2021)

White Widow, harvested 10/02


----------



## MaybeOld (Dec 5, 2021)

View attachment IMG_20211129_141238.jpg

Purple Punch OG by Sweet Seeds 
(Purple Punch X Starkiller) rare dankness starkiller

Lovely mango/lemon to it


----------



## crownpoodle (Dec 5, 2021)

speedwell68 said:


> God knows.
> 
> I have (had) a helper. Way back at the start of Summer I had him "help" me pot up all of my plants before the flip. I told him to label the new pot before he put the plant in it, so he wouldn't get them muddled up. He didn't do that because "I thought it would be quicker to pot them all up and then write out the labels". He was right, he saved 30 seconds of his time. The trade off is that we have to guess what weed we are smoking.


Last year my grandson Weston (I'm PPa, he's Dubs) , who was 3 at the time was helping me. He helps me repot, his hands are the perfect size. He "helped" moving a few tags around.


----------



## RBGene (Dec 6, 2021)

Mountain Shadows.

Stay Toasty Buds


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 6, 2021)

Do Me a favor...
Take 3 strains...smoke each one.
THEN mix all 3 & Tell Me if the High Changes.


----------



## RBGene (Dec 6, 2021)

*RS-11
*


----------



## RBGene (Dec 8, 2021)

Old School Yumbolt X Mantanuska Thunder $#@!


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 9, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> IBL Durban (mine) along with Sex Magic (Vashon Seeds), Blue Dream Haze and Black Cherry Punch and some unblueberry blueberry. Still potent but no blueberry taste or smell.


Even with the blueberry muffin theres no blueberry taste??

Anytime ive smoked blueberry muffin, the taste is there, just doesnt taste like the blueberry pheno from the 90s....not as good, but the most acceptable blueberry flavor ive had in the last few years.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Even with the blueberry muffin theres no blueberry taste??
> 
> Anytime ive smoked blueberry muffin, the taste is there, just doesnt taste like the blueberry pheno from the 90s....not as good, but the most acceptable blueberry flavor ive had in the last few years.


There was absolutely nothing blueberry. And it was grown by 3 of us at the same time. Two phenos. One sativa and the other indica as far as bud shape and development. Produced well. Tastes fruity. But no blueberry. Big disappointment.


----------



## MaybeOld (Dec 12, 2021)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 5036196


Looking good 

I've been growing these for a while now... a cross of crumbled lime by a small company in the Canary Islands and can vouch its tasty. 









Crumbled Cookies (DSP Genetics) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Hybrid created crossing our Platinum Huckleberry Cookies #3 male with with a very special pheno of Crumbled Lime (Karma Genetics), selected for her short internodes, and her amazing scent of lime cookies and incense along with an enormous resin produ...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 14, 2021)

3 new pickups tonight.

OG Kush


Cinderella 99


Cherry Cookies


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 15, 2021)

Northern Lights 5 X Northern Lights 7 and waiting for the real Northern Lights to fire off deep in Interior Alaska. -38F, no wind at all, a waxing gibbous moon that's almost full and the Big Dipper right above my cabin. It hardly gets better. Should be on everyone's bucket list to see the Aurora Borealis.


----------



## Apostatize (Dec 15, 2021)

Blunts: 1/2 Gorilla Cookies, 1/2 Taskenti.

Taskenti buds are always that hairy, the few small ones in the pic are from my personal.

[Camera still sucks, haha]


----------



## gr865 (Dec 16, 2021)

Got me a new toy today. The Raw Six Shooter.
Seems to work fine. Smoking Mimosa EVO.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 16, 2021)

gr865 said:


> Got me a new toy today. The Raw Six Shooter.


GR865 I ordered one from Amazon last week, use it to roll some christmas present cones.

I'm using Special 98 cones - should I get king size for the Six Shooter?

.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 16, 2021)

Those machines make me feel like John Henry.


----------



## RBGene (Dec 16, 2021)

Mango (CUSH) ;0)

This is the way.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hobbes said:


> GR865 I ordered one from Amazon last week, use it to roll some christmas present cones.
> 
> I'm using Special 98 cones - should I get king size for the Six Shooter?
> 
> .


The Special 98 won't fit in the six shooter, you have to use and order for the 1 1/4 or the King size.


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## SFnone (Dec 19, 2021)

Some 3 yr old Sour Diesel/Vortex. 
Yeah it's old, but it's not going to smoke itself!


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Dec 20, 2021)

I finished the last of my bud last night. It was some mystery weed that came in a pre-roll. It was one hitter quitter !


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Dec 20, 2021)

Today i am going to try out the "Lemon Tree" from Barneys farm..

Dont really know what to expect, as it has intense lemon terps, almost dishwasher soap´ish smell.

Nice diamonds though.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Dec 21, 2021)

Larfy bottom sample nug from the Alien Berries I just finished dry trimming. I'll give it a proper sample with a better nug once I get back home from the bar.


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 21, 2021)

An early sample of something out of the breeding tent. Some very old genetics, the strain was never named but I have started thinking of it as 'the chronicle'.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 23, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Some 3 yr old Sour Diesel/Vortex.
> Yeah it's old, but it's not going to smoke itself!
> View attachment 5050186


How"d you store it? It looks amazing!


----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 23, 2021)

I screwed up my latest tent grow and my buds went too dry. Even still I’m loving my *Crystal METH by Dr. Underground *Been my goto strain as I watched the Witcher in 4K/Dolby Vision glory. Colours are more intense and found myself focused on the screen. It makes me very euphoric and craving the nearest salty/surgery goodness treat I can find. Well after 2 bowls in bong that is, and I swear my face went numb on me for a few minutes. Happened roughly 20-30 minutes after my smoke, and takes about 5 minutes too feel it start kicking into gear.


----------



## RBGene (Dec 24, 2021)

"All my Holiday Trees are Smokable."

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 24, 2021)

Cinderella 99


Cherry Cookies


Purple Monkey Balls


Saved the biggest nug I had of cherry cookies.....i wanted to buy more but theyre out of it.....so I bought another ounce of Cinderella 99....got an 8th of Purple Monkey Balls, wish I got more, but it was 375 an ounce here....while the Cindy was only 210....ive got some crappy looking OG Kush outdoor too, that was 160....the cherry cookies was also 210 I was upset they were out.


----------



## Pmidg (Dec 24, 2021)

Smoking on some Dogwalker and wed cake f4


----------



## Kerowacked (Dec 24, 2021)

Po’boy hash. Kief shaken thru a reusable coffee basket, 125 micron, pressed in copper tube with pennies. HoHoHo!


----------



## RBGene (Dec 25, 2021)

Gushers Ice Water Hash

Merry Christmas!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 25, 2021)

Little green trees! Merry freaking Christmas!


----------



## RBGene (Dec 26, 2021)

Homegrown Blue Dream. Great Buzz, bad trim. Blueberry x Haze. "Christmas Weed"


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 27, 2021)

some samples from the breeding room... Orkle (Purple Erkle x Tahoe OG)


----------



## Fred444 (Dec 27, 2021)

Macaron: hybrid


----------



## RBGene (Dec 28, 2021)

Best to be prepared when battling,...ummm...whatever. Happy New Year.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 28, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> How"d you store it? It looks amazing!


It was a true cure where I hung the plants upside down until the side stems could be broken off, then cut it and put the pieces in a jar, "burping" it for 15 minute increments several times a day for weeks on end. Then the jars were put in the back of a cool, dark closet. It's honestly way too much work to do all the time.


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 28, 2021)

Sunset Sherbet x SFVOG


----------



## RBGene (Dec 29, 2021)

Sativa Fireworks for ringing in the New Year. Black Widow, Juicy Wreck, Sour Apple, and Ice Queen.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 30, 2021)

Peanut Butter Breathe


White Gummy (Bubblegum x Jilly Bean x OG Kush)


Blue Cookies x MAC


Had to get new flavors for the New Year....still smoking Cinderella 99 also.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 30, 2021)

First time smoking Peanut Butter Breath and its legit....noce 50/50 high felt it in my legs first, then my head and an hour and a half later still feel it....tasted like peanut butter too.


----------



## Pmidg (Dec 31, 2021)

Dogwalker Og


----------



## Danja-83 (Dec 31, 2021)

Smoking some sherb biker - tastes like blackberry cream with hit the spot power .


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Dec 31, 2021)

Smoking a hybrid gelato#41 x triangle og .. super tasty and smells similar to chocolate mixed with herb.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on 2022 - I’m ready


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 31, 2021)

Bubbly Livers... Its so photogenic that I find it hard to stop taking pictures of it!!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 31, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Come on 2022 - I’m ready
> 
> View attachment 5057873


I'm a little more low brow. Highlander and all.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 31, 2021)

Top of the line for me!!! When I drink I don't play around...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 31, 2021)

Cheers !


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 1, 2022)

Ak47, WW, OG KUSH AUTOS


----------



## MisterKister (Jan 1, 2022)

Took a trip to that state up north(Michigan)and was gifted some deathstar buds and clones


----------



## potpimp (Jan 1, 2022)

MisterKister said:


> Took a trip to that state up north(Michigan)and was gifted some deathstar buds and clones


You don't want deathstar buds and clones; you want to go home and rethink your life.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 3, 2022)

Tonight I ground and mixed Sex Magic, Black Cherry Punch, Blue Dream Haze and Durban Poison. Really interesting flavors and smells. So far I've managed to get half of it smoked. Sitting and tokin' with it 40 below.

Alaska!


----------



## Cooked (Jan 3, 2022)

Grandaddy Purple... Black Cherry Punch... Super Lemon Haze, all home grown... been cycling tonight. Also new to the forum. Pleasure to meet you all


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 3, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 5059402
> 
> Tonight I ground and mixed Sex Magic, Black Cherry Punch, Blue Dream Haze and Durban Poison. Really interesting flavors and smells. So far I've managed to get half of it smoked. Sitting and tokin' with it 40 below.
> 
> Alaska!


Ill never forget -40 degrees when I traveled to Quebec....hair turns white outside....your nose ices up if you breath through it....but interesting enough after a few days your body adjusts and it feels like 35 degrees in NYC lol miss traveling into canada, I havent done it in 18 years.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 3, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 5059402
> 
> Tonight I ground and mixed Sex Magic, Black Cherry Punch, Blue Dream Haze and Durban Poison. Really interesting flavors and smells. So far I've managed to get half of it smoked. Sitting and tokin' with it 40 below.
> 
> Alaska!


There must be something special about that place to make you want to stay there


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 3, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> There must be something special about that place to make you want to stay there


The fact I'm too broke to escape.


----------



## Milky Weed (Jan 4, 2022)

Wake and bake with some purple EG Jiggler today feels like a rosin candy making day


----------



## Danja-83 (Jan 4, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> View attachment 5060039Wake and bake with some purple EG Jiggler today feels like a rosin candy making day


What would be your suggestion for a nice creamy and milky weed?


----------



## Milky Weed (Jan 4, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> What would be your suggestion for a nice creamy and milky weed?


I’ve had like an acidic milk taste from weed before but never really had creamy weed. Maybe some of the more blueberry strains? hard one for me.


----------



## Danja-83 (Jan 4, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> I’ve had like an acidic milk taste from weed before but never really had creamy weed. Maybe some of the more blueberry strains? hard one for me.


I tried milkbone which had a creamy milky taste - trying to nail a few . Thanks for replying mate.


----------



## RBGene (Jan 4, 2022)

Cool Wake and Bake Pipe Cup.

 SMOKING AFGHOOEY and buying POWER SOX


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 4, 2022)

Cooked said:


> Grandaddy Purple... Black Cherry Punch... Super Lemon Haze, all home grown... been cycling tonight. Also new to the forum. Pleasure to meet you all


Where did you get the Black Cherry Punch? Mine from a cutting of Symbiotic Genetics. A neighbor ran it from Seedsman. Totally different parents but still good.


----------



## stale (Jan 4, 2022)

Lemon Jeffrey.... this grow is definitely in my top 5 move flavorful... pronounced lemons and berries


----------



## potpimp (Jan 4, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 5059402
> 
> Tonight I ground and mixed Sex Magic, Black Cherry Punch, Blue Dream Haze and Durban Poison. Really interesting flavors and smells. So far I've managed to get half of it smoked. Sitting and tokin' with it 40 below.
> 
> Alaska!


Dang bro, time to break out the long-sleeves and thick socks.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 7, 2022)

Mace Windu - been curing a little over 2 weeks....I didn't really like the sample I tried after dry trim, but I wasn't in the right mindset so tonight we're gonna fire it up and see what these mids bring.


----------



## alphapinene (Jan 8, 2022)

smokin on some pressed kief from my grinder


----------



## RBGene (Jan 9, 2022)

GLU.S.A. = Gorilla Glue x Miss U.S.A.( Kosher Kush x Strawnana) PERFECT for the LIGHT, PUFF, and PASS Events! Go for the Gold!


----------



## Jerry Cush (Jan 9, 2022)

Son in law just gifted me some AK47 (which was a godsend.. since I've been out for weeks) (and my harvest won't be done until March)

Anyhoo I haven't smoked AK before, but I've heard good things...
so I just tried it out with two bowls (6 hits) 

well I haven't been this fucking stoned in a very long time  (and I've smoked a lot of weed in my life)


So hell yeah! Life is so much more interesting when you're stoned


----------



## RBGene (Jan 9, 2022)

TEN of the Most Awarded Cannabis strains. Each one worthy of those awards.
1. Skunk #1
2. Jack Herer
3. White Widow
4. Super Silver Haze
5. Ak-47
6. LA Confidential
7. Super Lemon Haze
8. Sensi Star
9. Blueberry
10. Northern Lights


----------



## Jerry Cush (Jan 9, 2022)

RBGene said:


> TEN of the Most Awarded Cannabis strains. Each one worthy of those awards.
> 1. Skunk #1
> 2. Jack Herer
> 3. White Widow
> ...


Great list!

Makes me happy to hear since I have two from the list in my current (first indoor) grow

White widow & Blueberry (amongst a Purple Punch, and Gorilla Girl, (which didn't make the list.. but fingers crossed!))


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2022)

Pink runtz


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 9, 2022)

Feeling blessed for my current headstash:

Cinderella 99
White Gummy (Bubblegum x Jilly Bean x OG Kush)
Peanut Butter Breath
Blue Cookies x MAC

And just added these today:

Mac Burger OG (MAC 1 x Donny Burger x Paris Larry) (13 grams pictured)


Pebbles Punch (Fruity Pebbles OG x Purple Punch) (13 grams pictured)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 9, 2022)

KKP KING KONG POISON 
*GG4 x Durban Poison 
Hazeman Seeds *

Grown under Quantum QB304s / COBS
Layered soil mix


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 9, 2022)

My friend brought me some Huckleberry that was grown indoors by the company he works for, but which got thrown into a partial reveg after an employee fucked up on a light timer along with 4 other plants so he got them for free and finished them outdoors (minus one he gave me)
It's better than anything I grew last year


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 10, 2022)

Bubbly Livers, Chemdogging and SODK all mixed together!!! Can't even smoke a whole blunt by myself like I used to be able to do!!!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 11, 2022)

Critical XXL Auto, grew from freebee seeds.


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 15, 2022)

Time to have fun 
5 strain in there fuck him high 

Found my nug smasher collecting dust clean it up 
And let squish those pheno i dont love still all fire !

Strawberry banana cheese that wone turn golden !
I keep a mother just to squish it the taste is perfect rosin .
Peace


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jan 18, 2022)

*Slurricane - Kolab Project *I was given a GC for Xmas to my local weed store, and picked this gal up. THC was measured out at 29.8%, according to the package. Sweet taste with almost a sugary strawberry like taste to her. Now, I’m a huge fan of Dosidos, grown twice and so far a Top 5 all-time strains for me. So I was expecting this to knock me out, but it didn’t. I’m a little weird with my weed right now after Omicron, so will give another go soon. Although I was able to sleep without my brain rambling on worrying about random shit. So I thank it for that relief, because I haven’t slept well for like the past 2 weeks since Omicron.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

Red diesel 4 months old


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2022)

Hazemans Elephants Stomper...and i thought weed cant get you O.D, i defo need to get back the only female clone i gave away. Strongest strain i have ever tried so far, not sure if because i have less sleep yesterday or i have not smoke any for quit awhile, or the water bong made a difference. But sure the other night its the best strain in the bed lol. But last night definitely wasnt fun at all.


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 20, 2022)

Ran out of White Gummy and Blue Cookies x MAC.

Down to about 2.5 grams of Cinderella 99.

Just added White Rhino, Super Lemon Haze and NYC Piff.

Pics coming soon


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 20, 2022)

NYC Piff (not the greatest batch, poor ass trimming too, but still smells beautiful - havent smoked it yet)


White Rhino....i had never tried this strain (only crosses of it) and let me say it tastes almost like schwag (I guess thats earthiness?)....but the effects are truly amazing....this is a strong indica (not knockout though) but extremely relaxing - I love it.


Super Lemon Haze.....this is my first time getting this cut of it....also not nearly as fresh looking/good looking as the dispensary....but this cut tastes better....more lemony flavor, less woodiness....same high, which I love.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 22, 2022)

Down to the last few nugs of my blueberry


----------



## Thodoph (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm staying stoned on ALASKAN THUNDER FUCK.
Damn good smoke,very relaxing.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 23, 2022)

OG Kush from the original clone.

Super strong, and expanding. Hard to hold a hit, and can make you dizzy. Very fast hard hitting stone. Long lasting.


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Jan 23, 2022)

Biscotti cake grown from seed by yours truly. Super gassy smell, wonderful og taste. Harvested Thanksgiving 2021


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 23, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> Red diesel 4 months oldView attachment 5070216


but why you smoking in the dark


----------



## amneziaHaze (Jan 24, 2022)

Its winter in europe dark comes at 16:00 and feels nice when its dark all around me, lofi music...


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 30, 2022)

Mainlined Blueberry tester, drying for 9 days now...not quite ready as evident by the runner attached to it but I've been patiently waiting since mid-sept so I had to grab a bottom nug and give it a shot.


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 30, 2022)

Ive been using delivery services because they've been better priced, with better options and better weed lately......today I decided id go to the dispensary....heres what I got:


An 8th of Chemlatto 33 (Chemdog x Gelato 33) smalls is pictured...got a qtr of it total....smoked some and has a nice sativa buzz....harsher than the bud ive been buying, a harsh intense chem gelato mixture on the taste....if better grown this shit would be awesome....it got me high and recently my tolerance went up and nothings really been getting me high, so I m happy.


LA Kush Cake....only got an 8th....but cant wait to try it...nugs are small though and this is "premium" flower.


Ice Cream Cake (8th)...this one smells really different than what was sold to me as ICC through a delivery service....i didnt like the delivery service one....hoping this one changes my mind about this strain....nugs are an acceptable size, so off to a good start lol


----------



## RBGene (Jan 31, 2022)

Home grown blue dream in a few weeks

smoking gushers now


----------



## Stuck27 (Jan 31, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> View attachment 5072302
> Down to the last few nugs of my blueberry


How do you find blueberry?? I got some blue cookies (blueberry x GSC) and I find it amazing for my ADHD... read blueberry strain was the reason for that so bought a couple seeds. Will be growing them soon, would you recommend?


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 31, 2022)

Stuck27 said:


> How do you find blueberry?? I got some blue cookies (blueberry x GSC) and I find it amazing for my ADHD... read blueberry strain was the reason for that so bought a couple seeds. Will be growing them soon, would you recommend?


I love it. I mainline it. Got two drying that finished early and this other one starting week 12 of flower


----------



## Stuck27 (Feb 1, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> I love it. I mainline it. Got two drying that finished early and this other one starting week 12 of flower
> View attachment 5078013


Beautiful!!


----------



## RBGene (Feb 1, 2022)

Sativa Prerolls I dump into a jar,..to use as Bowl Toppers. Black Widow, Tangie Haze, Sour Apple, Ice Queen, Juicy Wreck.
( Smell, Taste, Aroma,..and buzz, all get your attention.)

Stay Toasty Buds.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Feb 1, 2022)

Good Ole' Bubbles.


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 2, 2022)

Just more coffee filter 
kief


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 3, 2022)

orkle


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 4, 2022)

and some sheb valley (Sherbet x SFV Og) dry sift.


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 4, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Ive been using delivery services because they've been better priced, with better options and better weed lately......today I decided id go to the dispensary....heres what I got:
> 
> View attachment 5077135
> An 8th of Chemlatto 33 (Chemdog x Gelato 33) smalls is pictured...got a qtr of it total....smoked some and has a nice sativa buzz....harsher than the bud ive been buying, a harsh intense chem gelato mixture on the taste....if better grown this shit would be awesome....it got me high and recently my tolerance went up and nothings really been getting me high, so I m happy.
> ...


What State did you pick up in???

I had to run through 14 dispensaries in CO. to find actual solid growers behind the store front...then solid genetics.

People don't flush...it takes a *8/10 strain an makes it harsh *4/10 smoke. I picked birthday cake, durban, london pound cake, & Mac...all harsh smoke.

Cereal Milk is an elite cutt...*10/10
Nugs were the same as you chemlatto...


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 4, 2022)

Be careful, the mail can cost you 5yrs for shipping. Odor proof & double package .
I don't have the balls to go TSA with 3 oz. I went on a bus & if troopers pull the bus over...they start a fed beef interstate trafficking.


----------



## Goodshit97 (Feb 4, 2022)

Traded out some bruce banner for a little bit of MacMuffin that a buddy of mine grew.


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 4, 2022)

The SOAP...Cookie Fam.


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 4, 2022)

Cereal Milk over The SOAP. 
Cereal Milk IS ELITE. 
S/o Xclusive!!


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 4, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> I had to run through 14 dispensaries in CO. to find actual solid growers behind the store front...then solid genetics


the simple solution is to avoid dispensaries altogether.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 4, 2022)

Can't get away from my 30 day cold soak tincture, nothing better than a good cookie with 10 to 20 drops of my magic elixir depending on how deep the couch must be explored. Made from this beauty from a smoky summers past.


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Feb 5, 2022)

Some "big bud" I grew.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 5, 2022)

Slapz


Half Pint


----------



## RBGene (Feb 5, 2022)

Mz Jill Genetics ; Agent Orange.

Stay Toasty Buds


----------



## manfredo (Feb 5, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Cereal Milk over The SOAP.
> Cereal Milk IS ELITE.
> S/o Xclusive!!


Picked one up today


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 6, 2022)

Rainbow Rozay (smalls) (Cherry Cookies x Sunset Sherbet)


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 6, 2022)

Gelato 33


----------



## GODWORK (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm still looking nationwide for a solid malawi grow.


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Feb 6, 2022)

Badder dabs


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 8, 2022)

I knew this time would come....im officially weedless lol out of flower.

So I m smoking joint roaches/unfinished joints of Cinderella 99, Cherry Cookies, NYC Piff, Ghost train haze & basically everything ive had in the last 3 months or so



And then ive got about .5 grams of hash left too.


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 9, 2022)

dabbin on some blue dream diamonds on my day off!


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 9, 2022)

Got tired of smoking joint roaches lmao so had these delivered:

7 grams Cookies & Cream


1oz Bubba Kush


Two of my favorite strains!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 12, 2022)

Orange Blossom


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 15, 2022)

Still smoking Bubba Kush, finished the Cookies & Cream (batch wasnt that good) the bubba is great though ill finish it by saturday so I put in an order for an ounce of Blue Dream and an 8th of Lemon Cherry Gelato and an 8th of Blue Raspberry Gelato... Spent more on the two 8ths than I like to, but figured id treat myself to a couple new flavors as ive never tried either of them.


----------



## Buzzzxx (Feb 15, 2022)

A sample lower number from recently harvested glookies. Amazing taste and very potent. Can't wait to try it more after the cure.


----------



## mandocat (Feb 15, 2022)

Oaxacan Iranian, outdoor grown and effective! https://oregongreenseed.com/shop/oregon-green-seed/dgs/oaxacan-iranian/


----------



## gr865 (Feb 15, 2022)

Cookies & Cream Pheno #2 @ day 34 of cure.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 15, 2022)

Lol, my friend went overboard with "idk grab some to try"
The Hempire Clementerp is insanely awesome, highly recommend it.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 16, 2022)

About to leave the dentist and twist up some of my member berry from this past harvest.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 16, 2022)

Adam Adams said:


> I guess its call FLO . Its supposed to be sativa but it purple as hell so i had to try it. First time smoking buds in a while. I've been on dabs for months. But I couldn't resist.
> View attachment 5086191
> View attachment 5086194


 So close to investing in a nugsmasher xp to enjoy this sweet flavor in more detail. Been using the old hair straightener method…


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 16, 2022)

Got an 8th of this Blue Raspberry Gelato


An 8th of Lemon Cherry Gelato


And an oz of Blue Dream (the flash was off, this batch is super light green)


----------



## gr865 (Feb 18, 2022)

Cookies & Cream, Pheno #5 in week 7 of cure.


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Feb 20, 2022)

Italian ice

Sherb cake

Mixed together in this vibe paper coated in badder rolled in kief


----------



## Northeastskier (Feb 20, 2022)

A Blue Zskittles bud…smells like candy basil


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 20, 2022)

Black snow


----------



## Buzzzxx (Feb 22, 2022)

Some Cinderella Jack from Dutch passion. Smells like a field of pineapples and pure sativa uplift


----------



## RBGene (Feb 22, 2022)

From a Local club ..Known for Fire...Old school flavors..decent effects. Great for social un-distancing. 
Local C


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Feb 25, 2022)

Platinum lemon cherry gelato by cannatique. Extremely terpy, really tastes like lemon/cherry/kush


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 25, 2022)

Mr.DS-420 said:


> Platinum lemon cherry gelato by cannatique. Extremely terpy, really tastes like lemon/cherry/kush
> View attachment 5091992


Thats how my lemon cherry tasted, it was wonderful....the favorite of my stash at the time....but I had cindy 99 right before it and would choose that pver it everytime, despite it being less terpy than lemon cherry, its got that pineapple haze thing going and was super potent and just a clear high

Lemon cherry gave me that gelato 33 high....which IS great....but not amongst my favorites.....but lemon cherry is for sure better than most of the new generation of weed strains


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 25, 2022)

For that matter, so is Gelato 33. Lol. At least i prefer it to most newer sfrakns ive come across.


----------



## Devils34 (Feb 25, 2022)

Sour Dubb


Havent tried it yet, smells like gasoline though


----------



## swedsteven (Feb 25, 2022)

Gelato minth 

Gassy with grape and something else to it .
Peace


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Feb 26, 2022)

That look's like some top shelf herb!!


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Feb 26, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Thats how my lemon cherry tasted, it was wonderful....the favorite of my stash at the time....but I had cindy 99 right before it and would choose that pver it everytime, despite it being less terpy than lemon cherry, its got that pineapple haze thing going and was super potent and just a clear high
> 
> Lemon cherry gave me that gelato 33 high....which IS great....but not amongst my favorites.....but lemon cherry is for sure better than most of the new generation of weed strains


I agree, im not big on the new age flavors, but I would definitely get the lemon cherry again. It's got a really nice smiley high, really easy to zone out all slack jawed.


----------



## Dank Bongula (Feb 26, 2022)

Smoking on a couple different Blueberry I've been curing for a few weeks now.


----------



## Azn00Superman (Feb 28, 2022)

Dank Bongula said:


> Smoking on a couple different Blueberry I've been curing for a few weeks now.


Seedsman's? I have their blueberry freebies but I'm hesitant about running the seeds. My previous grows from seedsman I was less than impressed. Looks fire but average potency and terps


----------



## Dank Bongula (Mar 1, 2022)

Azn00Superman said:


> Seedsman's? I have their blueberry freebies but I'm hesitant about running the seeds. My previous grows from seedsman I was less than impressed. Looks fire but average potency and terps


These are ilgm actually and they have been pretty good in regards to smell and effect. I've got shorter/fatter colas (right) and taller/thinner colas (left)...they have been pretty consistent to those two types with varying trichomes and smell.


----------



## 2absolute2purity2 (Mar 1, 2022)

WW


----------



## RBGene (Mar 3, 2022)

Zoom... ;0)


----------



## rootforme (Mar 6, 2022)

Dank


----------



## EhCndGrower (Mar 6, 2022)

Just enjoyed a nice *White Wedding *pre-roll (25.6%) She is one lovely hybrid that doesn’t make me sleepy but boy am I mellow as fuck


----------



## RBGene (Mar 7, 2022)

Blend of Jelly Rancher and Acapulco. Sweet & Spicy.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 10, 2022)

Girl Scout Cookies


Apple Cobbler (Blueberry Moonshine x Sour Apple IBL)


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Mar 11, 2022)

Rainbow sherbert, very nice skunky smell/flavor


----------



## rootforme (Mar 11, 2022)

Blueberry Muffin

Almost gone..


----------



## RBGene (Mar 12, 2022)

Jarring up some Indoor Blue Dream buds.


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 12, 2022)

Blueberry


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 12, 2022)

I forget what this is, but this is what I'm smoking


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 12, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I forget what this is, but this is what I'm smoking View attachment 5100926


I'm constantly sniffing and staring into on my of little nug jars trying to figure out what is what.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 12, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'm constantly sniffing and staring into on my of little nug jars trying to figure out what is what.


I just keep growing and storing and I don't know what is what!!! What a great life we live!!! We don't bother anyone and we're not hurting ourselves or anyone else... Wish I would have been doing this 20 years ago...


----------



## Coldnasty (Mar 12, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> I knew this time would come....im officially weedless lol out of flower.
> 
> So I m smoking joint roaches/unfinished joints of Cinderella 99, Cherry Cookies, NYC Piff, Ghost train haze & basically everything ive had in the last 3 months or so
> 
> ...


Lmao. I got a jar like that just in case from the bad old days. I hope I never have to use it but I’m sure you are thankful you got it. Some em if you gottem


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 14, 2022)

Cinderella 99


Purple Punch


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Mar 14, 2022)

London pound mints x jealousy (seed junky) & a fat joint w/ badder+kief rolled on a 10mm phunky feel tip. Joint contains 4 different strains of flower: Lpm×j, biscotti, slow lane, and stuffed French toast. About to hot box the living room.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 14, 2022)

Mr.DS-420 said:


> London pound mints x jealousy (seed junky) & a fat joint w/ badder+kief rolled on a 10mm phunky feel tip. About to hot box the living room.
> View attachment 5101936View attachment 5101937


I've never actually seen anyone use a Phunky Feel Tip outside of Cypress Hill themselves. Sweet.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 14, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've never actually seen anyone use a Phunky Feel Tip outside of Cypress Hill themselves. Sweet.


I was just thinking that same thing


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Mar 15, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I've never actually seen anyone use a Phunky Feel Tip outside of Cypress Hill themselves. Sweet.


Highly recommend them if you smoke joints. I've been using them for a few years now and I love them. Literally smoked that last one all the way down to the tip, never got nasty or too hot.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 19, 2022)

World of Seeds, South African KwaZulu


----------



## rootforme (Mar 19, 2022)

garanimals and cookies


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Mar 20, 2022)

Nothing like a fresh rip out of a clean bong


----------



## Buzzzxx (Mar 21, 2022)

Black domina


----------



## rootforme (Mar 21, 2022)

Ol' Betsy


----------



## RBGene (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Devils34 (Mar 29, 2022)

Just picked up Durban Poison, Wedding Cake and Cherry Ghostenade.....ounce of each, ill update w/pics later


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 29, 2022)

Durban Poison



Cherry Ghostenade 


Wedding Cake



So far only had the Durban and its great! Wedding Cake looks the best but cherry ghostenade has the best smell. Durban probably has the best high imo just because I prefer sativas.


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Mar 30, 2022)

This is the last nugget of Grand Daddy Purp in my stash!


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 30, 2022)

Forgot to throw up this pic of cherry ghostenade


----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2022)

Nothing. I'm on a short break. I like to take a break from time to time so I don't build up a tolerance and when I do smoke it's more enjoyable. At least for me. If you're medicating smoke away.


----------



## rootforme (Apr 5, 2022)

Sugar Black Rose


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Apr 5, 2022)

rootforme said:


> View attachment 5113789
> Sugar Black Rose


What type of errl is this?


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Apr 5, 2022)

London pound cake live rosin 
Solvent-less extract, verrrrry terpy


----------



## rootforme (Apr 6, 2022)

Mr.DS-420 said:


> What type of errl is this?


Live resin diamonds


----------



## Doctor Faust (Apr 7, 2022)

Just picked up some Larry OG, but to spark her up!


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

rootforme said:


> Live resin diamonds


verry nice, but how do you follow 9% thc?


----------



## rootforme (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> verry nice, but how do you follow 9% thc?


What??


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 7, 2022)

rootforme said:


> What??


I think hes asking how you follow 90% thc because of the concentrates lol

Personally, I only mess with flower by choice. I prefer rolling a joint to any other method. I havent had live diamonds and didnt care for the vapes I tried, ive had wax and hash and all that but still prefer smoking the flower.

The concentrates is a different high to me, and when vaping the few times ive done so, I didnt taste some incredible flavor, in fact all strains tasted very similar in the vapes ive had.....then again im unwilling to drop over 100 on a device to vape/dab/whatever with. Ime its not worth it for me.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> I think hes asking how you follow 90% thc because of the concentrates lol
> 
> Personally, I only mess with flower by choice. I prefer rolling a joint to any other method. I havent had live diamonds and didnt care for the vapes I tried, ive had wax and hash and all that but still prefer smoking the flower.
> 
> The concentrates is a different high to me, and when vaping the few times ive done so, I didnt taste some incredible flavor, in fact all strains tasted very similar in the vapes ive had.....then again im unwilling to drop over 100 on a device to vape/dab/whatever with. Ime its not worth it for me.


sorry, yes 90% thc. it must be hard to get a strong enough smoke after that one. 
i also prefer the flower to the vapes ive tried too


----------



## rootforme (Apr 7, 2022)

I took about 6 bong hits tonight and 2 dabs. THC percentage isn't everything. I still get high off 20% flower even if I've smoked concentrate. Flower tends to be a more full body experience because concentrates lack additional synergistic compounds that flower retains. So a 90% dab might not get you as high as 2 bong hits of some 18% flower.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

rootforme said:


> I took about 6 bong hits tonight and 2 dabs. THC percentage isn't everything. I still get high off 20% flower even if I've smoked concentrate. Flower tends to be a more full body experience because concentrates lack additional synergistic compounds that flower retains. So a 90% dab might not get you as high as 2 bong hits of some 18% flower.


thanx for the explination, i allways thaught it was so strong i couldent believe smokers could smoke it,


----------



## LMAO59 (Apr 8, 2022)

not today but real soon. Some Acapulco gold


----------



## GrowRock (Apr 9, 2022)

Home grow gorilla


----------



## BreadmanDan (Apr 12, 2022)

Currently smoking on Frosted Cakes and some Sour Diesel that we grew a few months ago. Extremely happy with how it’s aged lol it had been awhile since we smoked it and the flavor is so much better now I think.


----------



## MisterKister (Apr 12, 2022)

Thseeds wy-kiki


----------



## victoryou (Apr 14, 2022)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


what strain is that?it looks really nice


----------



## GrowRock (Apr 18, 2022)

Home stone c99xkush strong citrus coffee sweet smell


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Apr 19, 2022)

Here are some rainbow runtz I picked up recently, got that sweet creamy funky taste and smell. 
Here is a super fatty rolled up on the "Spring Daze" 10mm phunky feel tip


----------



## LMAO59 (Apr 20, 2022)

LMAO59 said:


> not today but real soon. Some Acapulco goldView attachment 5115194


 There it is didn’t work the first time


----------



## amneziaHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

getting to the last of jars and i get a gift. from last grow i had a poly something basicly a mutated bud that got super wide

started from the bottom but its really good.
smoke is really realxing


----------



## amneziaHaze (Apr 25, 2022)

LMAO59 said:


> There it is didn’t work the first timeView attachment 5121500


acapulco gold from coffie shop but still... i cant explain to you how much i love this high it gives me. best weed in the world


----------



## Synchronicity (Apr 25, 2022)

My winter project- super lemon haze from seed. The quality and quantity of bud was well worth it


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Apr 26, 2022)

Currently I'm smoking some outdoor grown herb with unknown genetics that has a sativa dominant effect. I'm smoking it in blunts and papers!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 26, 2022)

KwaZulu - World of Seeds
Energetic and motivational.

Gettin shwifty


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 29, 2022)

Pisthash th seeds


----------



## Krit (Apr 29, 2022)

Tropaya/Mendocino grasslands
Smells like Sunny Delight


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 30, 2022)

Mr.DS-420 said:


> What type of errl is this?


----------



## amneziaHaze (Apr 30, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5126310


Ita not called smoking ita blowing a dude.please post only weed related


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (May 3, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5126310


Chazzz Bangerton


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 3, 2022)

Crasher runtz nuglife farms


----------



## ivoyeti77 (May 8, 2022)

I just got this the other day... girl scout cookies crossed with grape pie.


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 8, 2022)

The last 3.5g of my failed solo cup grow.
Frosted Skywalker - Mosca Seeds


----------



## Synchronicity (May 11, 2022)

The venerable OG Kush- some of the smallest buds known to man. I had a bowl for breakfast with milk and honey..........


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 11, 2022)

This is a treat I've never had before...Bob Marleys favorite - Lambsbread

smells very earthy/grassy haven't tried yet....this is one for effects, not flavor though


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 11, 2022)

Cake Face (wedding cake x face off og)


----------



## Indogrow420 (May 11, 2022)

Panama red no couch lock but it kicked my ass as a teen and thought I got laced , some strong shit and one of my eyes was dropped like an inch lol


----------



## MaritLage (May 14, 2022)

i·ve got , on the 510-thread , Back40 t Kush Mint , Lemon Haze , Forbidden Fruit k with a mystery cartridge from Good Supply that i got from a palace guard , and in flower , a little bit of Space Cake for that extra oomph .


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (May 16, 2022)

This one's called Uni, tuna belly × gelato 41. Undeniably skunky with a cherry touch. Great flavor, almost headband like. The high is also well rounded. Good smiley vibes, not to heavy on the body, could smoke it all day. Here's a natural light and a flash shot.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 30, 2022)

Trainwreck

Zkittlez


These were grown by a friend of mine in hydro....I prefer the trainwreck....both are nothing special to me....I have limited grow experience and STILL feel like the bud I grow gets me higher lol

Speaking of which, here's some Blueberry Muffin I grew, I haven't sampled, waiting for it to cure


----------



## Jcue81 (Jun 1, 2022)

Some fresh Apple Fritter. I thought this clone was all hype until I tasted the smoke. Wow! I’ll be holding this one for a while. Pardon the headstash trim job


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Jun 12, 2022)

This is the last batch of my ganja...thin mint cookies x grape !


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)

the last of the oils from the last of my pipes, at lest this ones oil friendly, just wished id used it more now lol


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)

im waiting on a friend to get me a smoke, hes a new friend and only smokes sativas, so its going to be great smoke too. the police busting me realy fucked up my plant producion, but at least theynever charged me, i think it was because the new police chief is canabis friendly and realises that it takes money out ofthe criminals hands, so it prevents serious crime, not that weed dealers are hardend criminals, anything but


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 12, 2022)

go go kid said:


> im waiting on a friend to get me a smoke, hes a new friend and only smokes sativas, so its going to be great smoke too. the police busting me realy fucked up my plant producion, but at least theynever charged me, i think it was because the new police chief is canabis friendly and realises that it takes money out ofthe criminals hands, so it prevents serious crime, not that weed dealers are hardend criminals, anything but


Dude you sound like a snitch lol they busted you but didn't charge you? Sounds like you squeeled.

Anyway, I'm smoking on some homegrown Blueberry Muffin today

I know I gotta clean my grinder lol


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Dude you sound like a snitch lol they busted you but didn't charge you? Sounds like you squeeled.
> 
> Anyway, I'm smoking on some homegrown Blueberry Muffin today
> View attachment 5148225
> I know I gotta clean my grinder lol


i dont know anyone to squeel on, theres a lot going on with the police, drugsquad and socca that i cant tell you about, thats why they didnt charge me. it was only 12 plants and they were all auto's anyway, the new police chief is cannabis friendly and has said hes going to leave weed out of the drug sqads way and focus on the hard drugs problem thats plauging carmarthen


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Dude you sound like a snitch lol they busted you but didn't charge you? Sounds like you squeeled.
> 
> Anyway, I'm smoking on some homegrown Blueberry Muffin today
> View attachment 5148225
> I know I gotta clean my grinder lol


oh fuck, i forgotabout the trap in the botom of my grindr, thanx friend


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Jun 12, 2022)

go go kid said:


> the last of the oils from the last of my pipes, at lest this ones oil friendly, just wished id used it more now lol


 oils and herb mixed together smoked in rolling paper gets me so super fucking blazed man!


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)

ivoyeti77 said:


> oils and herb mixed together smoked in rolling paper gets me so super fucking blazed man!


im happy for you, weed has only just become a full part time joy for me, i used to smoke hash, mind numbing for me. weed has given me so much freedom of mind and i can work whilst smoking it too, that so wonderfull and i dont have to be paranoide on it, because both my parent know about it, so i dont have to hide it, that alone is so butifull


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 14, 2022)

I made bubble hash 2 weeks ago, I haven't smoked anything else since then, Wow!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 15, 2022)

Hash sounds wonderful- but today, for me, it is super lemon haze- Im on my way, I dont know where Im goin'...
Im on my way, but I dont know where! Goodbye Rosie, Queen of Corona- meet me and Julio down by the school yard...............


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 25, 2022)

Blueberry Muffin 

Romulan Blueberry 

Jilly Bean


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 26, 2022)

Black Cherry Soda (organic) done by a close friend - so tasty


----------



## RBGene (Jun 27, 2022)

*Candy Apple Haze 36%
*


----------



## 420PyRoSV2 (Jul 1, 2022)

Wife banned my ass from smoking.

But still enjoying Bud


----------



## 420PyRoSV2 (Jul 1, 2022)

Ah screw it.

Smuggle in a toot of Jean Guy out in the ol shed while the Mrs sleeps


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Jul 1, 2022)

I scored some mac 1 that has a nice piney, diesel aroma!


----------



## RBGene (Jul 2, 2022)

Rainmaker 

Rainmaker: Citral Skunk x Mandarin Sunset.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 2, 2022)

Mimosa x Orange Punch


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 2, 2022)

This morning's nug, playing around with new phone...this is a Sour D cross


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 2, 2022)

My tolerance is so high, yet I manage to put myself into lock off 0.2 grams in a bowl with a lil peice of hash on top. People that don't grow their own are really missing out.


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Jul 7, 2022)

Animal treex gmo with rosin added!


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## RBGene (Jul 7, 2022)

*Citrus Mistress 

Stay Toasty Buds!*


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 7, 2022)

Sister made an order for some gummies and qualified for 7g of free flower. First order gave her/me White Runtz, 2nd Wedding Runtz and today’s was *MAC *and she is a lovely high. Eyesight was heavy but super sharp on details, made me relax and even sleepy when lying down on the couch/floor playing with my dogs. Can’t wait to start growing my own Banana Mac plant soon


----------



## ivoyeti77 (Jul 12, 2022)

The mac 1 is very potent herb that calms and expands the mind and relaxes the body. I think the particular strain I am currently medicating with is a 50/50 hybrid strain which is why it is fire!


----------



## GODWORK (Jul 13, 2022)

MAC1 is an elite. The high!! Cereal Milk is an elite. Nice high!!


----------



## RBGene (Jul 15, 2022)

*Candy apple Haze: *


----------



## Takbud (Jul 16, 2022)

i like to do a triple toke with scotts og, black afgan and juicy fruit blend


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 16, 2022)

Takbud said:


> View attachment 5164477i like to do a triple toke with scotts og, black afgan and juicy fruit blend


Nice tray.


----------



## Takbud (Jul 16, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Nice tray.


Amazon special came with six packs of hemp papers and a doobe tube for like 12 bucks


----------



## solakani (Jul 17, 2022)

6 pack of hi octane. it's gas.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 19, 2022)

Purple Grease Monkey


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jul 20, 2022)

Wedding Cake I think????


----------



## RBGene (Jul 23, 2022)

*SNO CONE: *707 Chemdawg x Snowman 
**


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jul 23, 2022)

RBGene said:


> View attachment 5163661
> *Candy apple Haze: *


Who sells seeds of that?? Looks incredible....I'm a huge haze fanatic I NEED this in my life lmao


----------



## RBGene (Jul 23, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Who sells seeds of that?? Looks incredible....I'm a huge haze fanatic I NEED this in my life lmao


Lumpy's Brand. I too like Haze and my favorites this year have been Berry Blast,Korova's Jacky Haze, Amnesia Haze, Pai Gow...etc. I grow Blue Dream too.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jul 23, 2022)

Apple Fritter (not my grow and definitely not the best representation)

I can see why a lot of ppl love this.....I know this isn't the best representation, but this is still very nice.

Flavor is very complex....I'd say...spicy, cake crust, creamy cheese and red apples....I do wish it had red apple flavor by itself, but I enjoy the complexity at the same time

High, started pretty strongly in my body, then outta nowhere was completely 50/50 and a more mellow high....good calmness, but awake enough from the 50% sativa where I know there won't be a nap right now....perfect afternoon/early night time weed....pretty much exactly when I happened to smoke it lol....I'll wake and bake with it tomorrow just to see how productive my day is lol but I'm not feeling real productive right now


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 24, 2022)

Cheetah Piss for the win. Stopped at the dispensary to get the girlfriend her $40 ounce of Cherry Pie and decided to try their new offering. I typically don’t buy from them for me, but hey, I was there lol.


----------



## RBGene (Jul 30, 2022)

Sweet flavor more like ISS. Buds were gooey and not dry and airy. Nice "Silly Face" buzz.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 31, 2022)

Vaping some old random buds, feeling stoned I guess. Honestly kinda bored of weed.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 5, 2022)

Mango Haze


Stardawg


----------



## RBGene (Aug 5, 2022)

NL#5, Exodus Cheese,Cherry Punch, Nutter Budder, and Trainwreck BUDS! Stay Toasty Buds!


----------



## Mellow old School (Aug 6, 2022)

What to choose, what to choose...



Have a great Weeekend people


----------



## solakani (Aug 6, 2022)

Sativa doesn't have the bag appeal of indica. For kicks and giggles, trying to find the perfect blend


----------



## 420 Garden (Aug 6, 2022)

It's the weekend, I'm going high octane. Granamial/cake! Rain expected all day, and if I listen real close, I can hear them grow. Have a great weekend people!


----------



## Chemichaelrxn (Aug 6, 2022)

It has a carrot/parsnip, fruity pear smell.

It stood out because of the nice blue-purple colours when growing, and it generally looks dark dried.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 7, 2022)

Chemichaelrxn said:


> View attachment 5176308
> View attachment 5176309
> 
> It has a carrot/parsnip, fruity pear smell.
> ...


How's the flavor? I've got a pack of those seeds


----------



## Chemichaelrxn (Aug 7, 2022)

After a long cure of just building up stock of different strains of bud coincidentally, I went back to it and it has a great flavour. It is similar to just like it smells for the first couple tokes and I usually dont smoke down to the filter anyway...too tar-like for me. I honestly make hash with my bud usually and the blueberry is an exception, so it says something.


----------



## ismann (Aug 7, 2022)

About to light up some Zombie Kush mixed with Boax (hemp). About 1:1 THC to CBD. Spark it.


----------



## solakani (Aug 11, 2022)

Blue Dream nugs


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 11, 2022)

Huckleberry....just received this and can't wait to try this strain, smells super interesting - like a mixture of berries with blueberry being the smell I'd associate with it most.


Candyland....1 of my favorite strains....this version isn't as nice looking, I only got an 8th because it was real expensive....but it smells amazing....like GSC but much better....this is platinum gsc x grandaddy Purple so it should smell and be amazing lol about a month or 2 ago I had some unbelievable looking candyland that was super potent and flavorful, I'm hoping this is the same, as it sure smells the same.


----------



## RBGene (Aug 15, 2022)

Candy Apple Haze

Stay Toasty Buds.


----------



## solakani (Aug 15, 2022)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 18, 2022)

My *Killer A5 Haze *I screwed up growing and dried pretty much on the stem. Ripped off a bit to try last night, 2 bowls later and I was fucking tripping balls. Watching tv in the dark in front of a glowing screen just became mesmerizing to me. This was the closest I have felt to a C99 high from like 3 years ago. It’s trippy and can’t wait to watch a 3D film on this. Will grow again for sure


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 18, 2022)

Banana Haze (ssh x banana og)


Alaskan Thunderfuck

Neither looks great, only tried banana haze so far (smoking it right now lol) it tastes awesome classic ssh flavor with a banana aftertaste.

ATF I've heard legends and tales about so had to get it when I saw it was available....

Unfortunately neither of these batches is fresh, way drier than I had hoped.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 26, 2022)

Sour Unicorn Tears (Sour Apple x Unicorn OG)


Sour Power (ECSD x Starbud)

Never tried either of these so I'm excited....I love Sour apple and ecsd....and Sour strains in general....so this should be a real treat and very different than the banana haze and Huckleberry I've mostly been smoking


----------



## RBGene (Aug 27, 2022)

Blue Dream Bud from an indoor grow.

Stay Toasty!


----------



## GODWORK (Aug 28, 2022)

That SSH x Banana OG...I would smoke that...
The ECSD X StarBud was a Major Find...I'd smoke & grow that one too!!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 29, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> That SSH x Banana OG...I would smoke that...
> The ECSD X StarBud was a Major Find...I'd smoke & grow that one too!!


For real both of those are standouts in my current stash....I've been trying NOT to smoke the banana haze because I love it and don't wanna run out of it lol

The ecsd x starbud is excellent as well, sour fuel taste with some earthy flavors too, and the effects get stronger and stronger until you just fall asleep, heavy indica effects, but starts with a sativa buzz


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 31, 2022)

This is NSFSHEEESH, def one of the best GSC crosses I've tried, very good for wake and bake. I held this under my T5s on an index card, hence the striped shadows lol.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## StoneDHedgE (Sep 16, 2022)

Burgies..................mmmmmmmm.

Dos Si Dos X Water Zkittlez


----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 16, 2022)

lemon larry og from last grow. 5 months in the jar. loving the citrus, cant pass on that. nope.
did I mention its delicious? cuz it is...might of forgot...but it is...really...its delicious...


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Sep 17, 2022)

Lemon cherry gelato 


Blue magoo 


White truffles


----------



## RBGene (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Sep 19, 2022)

mani77 said:


> At this moment, I am testing the Apple Punch
> 
> View attachment 5200069


That kind of looks like beasters.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 19, 2022)

...not crystal meth


----------



## RBGene (Sep 20, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> View attachment 5200120
> 
> ...not crystal meth


Look at sunken cheeks, missing teeth..from more then just Mother Nature. Knocks, cranksters. Not recreational or medical types.LOL


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Sep 25, 2022)

Strawberry Cough 

Some small nug 8ths I got for free....Chocolate Thai, Slurricane and Blue Gelato 


A couple of classics and a couple of newer strains....plus I've still got Blue Magoo left


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Oct 2, 2022)

Freezer trim. Good to the last drop.


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Oct 2, 2022)

Well I smoked some Jack Herer then my wife came in with some White Nightmare. 

HMM! Later.


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Oct 4, 2022)

Insane OG


Bubble gum gelato


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Oct 14, 2022)

Smoked some White Nightmare and eating Wedding Cake Edibles. 

I'm done for today.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Oct 14, 2022)

I've been silent for a bit so here's some goodies that I acquired tonight...


----------



## Spiveysrevenge (Oct 15, 2022)

2.82 oz of some homegrown shit but that's what I'm putting away for storage and to smoke when days are a lil happier. Weed along with money is a limited resource for me rn, gotta ration it. Took 2 grams out to hold me over first week new job but I'm taking another t break.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Oct 15, 2022)

Picked up a half oz - my favorite strain (well, the pre99) flavor is a sour/tart blueberry, flavor lasts throughout a joint....very nice mellow high but strong too


----------



## Spiveysrevenge (Oct 16, 2022)

Weed


----------



## Mellow old School (Oct 18, 2022)

Ketama, smooth smoke with a nice couchlock effect is choosen today...


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 18, 2022)

*Blue Cheese - Barney‘s Farm *took her down yesterday and finished freeze drying about 2 hours ago. I didn’t get the dense buds like my first tent grow but she’s frosty and smells/taste wonderful. Probably like this because of a mite infestation it fought a good portion of the summer. Smells like blueberries and cheese, but more cheese on the taste/aftertaste in my mouth. i only took a bowl and she is mellow and took my aches away from a day of work. If I took more, I could easily see myself falling asleep with a couple bowls before bed.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 20, 2022)

Durbanana. IBL Durban X Banana Punch. Alaska.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Oct 21, 2022)

Grape Ape


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 21, 2022)

Black Cherry Punch. Shitz Legitz, Fairbanks AK


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 22, 2022)

*Northern Lights *which was just harvested yesterday, and got 162g of freeze dried goodies.


----------



## kod42 (Oct 22, 2022)

Apple fritter


----------



## Antidote Man (Oct 22, 2022)

I don't smoke much anymore, although i plan on it soon. I don't even drink... but today i made an exception... polished off a bottle... like a sweet chardonnay but real smooth... no drunk or ill feelings, I'm sensitive to alcohol. In robin hood they say it makes a man have a halo. that's what it did.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 25, 2022)

Orange Octane, MAC and some Funky Monkey.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 25, 2022)

Pre 98 Bubba Kush from the last grow harvested and Motorbreath 15 that is great for pain.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Oct 25, 2022)

Ghost Train Haze


Pre 98 Bubba Kush


AK47


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 8, 2022)

Ghost OG. Pretty tasty and a good high.


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Nov 9, 2022)

Nice and greasy live rosin. Chem dog on top zkittlez on the bottom. Pure solvent-less extracted goodness.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 10, 2022)

*Golden Tiger - Ace Seeds* took me half a year start to finish but she’s pretty awesome. I’m energetic when moving but relaxed when I’m still, but she makes me devour everything in sight. She’s great on inflammation too and gets trippy on bowl 3-4 from the bong


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 11, 2022)

Cinderella 99

Skunk #1 x Haze


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 12, 2022)

Marmalade. Exodus cheese x Orange Diesel V3


----------



## Horselover fat (Nov 13, 2022)

Candy kush. Only a few grams left in the jar. I didn't like this bud that much, but I do wish I had a bit more left as my Satoris are only just beginning to flower... Oh well...


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 19, 2022)

Purple haze


Cherry Punch (Cherry Ak47 x purple punch)


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 23, 2022)

Orange Push Pop {TK x Orange Cookies}....
Its a pretty intense high...not major potent...but with the TK you expect something...
It takes about 2 joints to really get stoned

The White...{Kromes Cutt}
I totally burned about a solid 1/8th an My tolerance spiked
Now it takes about 2 joints to really feel the same HIGH!!


----------



## Bud man 43 (Nov 25, 2022)

Wedding cake- I wish I had cloned this plant.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 26, 2022)

Closeup of amnesia hazy jones...my personal favorite out of these


----------



## fat&blunt (Nov 29, 2022)

All that left


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 6, 2022)

Some more that I picked up lol


Biscotti Hash


Hindu Phunk (I assume a Hindu kush cross)


Trop Cherry.....got this one from THCShipper....wanted to see what their stuff was like....impressed.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 12, 2022)

This Dog Patch (lucky dog farms [skunk va]) is an old batch so I got an oz for $60.....which is unheard of where I come from.....BTW, this strain is Chemdog D x Chemdog 91....even at the $60 price point, I'm high as fuck, I would have paid $200 for this lol maybe slightly more 


Sour apple....Cinderella 99 x Sour diesel....I only got a qtr...for $70, so this cost more than the ounce I got lmao...haven't tried yet but can tell its fire


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 12, 2022)

smoking krippleberry!


----------



## redhawk429 (Dec 12, 2022)

Zillerz said:


> I'm sparking some good stuff! What are you smoking tonight forum?


Nothing I don't smoke the stuff it makes me cough too much.


----------



## redhawk429 (Dec 12, 2022)

Seriously I just do experimental Grows.
What I'm growing now is an experimental cold weather grow one plant is an Dutch Passion Auto White Widow.
The other is a Royal Queen seeds Royal Dwarf Auto.

Outdoor Temps are around 0 to 5 Degrees C. The Plants are in the loft where temperatures are similar. The Plants are in DWC. The reservoir is heated directly to 24.5 degrees C with a submersible heater and there is also a 60 watt tube heater in the tent which helps a little. I have put a UVC steriliser unit in the reservoir with a 3d printed housing to keep algae at bay and help maintain temperatures. Nutrients are Canna COCO two part. Lighting is 3x15 watt Sansi grow lights claimed output is 200 watt equivalent each lamp they actually do only consume 15 watts each at the wall. Total power consumption is a measured 170 watts/h for the whole system.

As I said experimental.
I will see what happens.


----------



## Bud man 43 (Dec 12, 2022)

My wedding cake- delicious


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 17, 2022)

Vaping on some ol’ faithful. Durban Poison.


----------



## bubblescrogs (Dec 17, 2022)

Early samples of the nirvana gelato that’s drying


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 24, 2022)

Down to my last few grams of chemdog x Sour Diesel and dog patch.

For now, I've got this....it's not as pretty as my normal stuff....it's outdoor grown SFV OG....imo it looks like trash....but it smokes good....classic lemony OG cleaner terps....the high is nice, not too intense, creeps up and eases you in....good balance of head and body stone....


----------



## 47KARAT (Dec 25, 2022)

Smoking Grapefruit Durban.


----------



## DeadHeadX (Dec 25, 2022)

No pics, but hitting the last of my Black Jack Fast from a late summer harvest. Nice stuff that I saved for a special day.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Sunday at 4:53 AM)

Hazeman's Strawberry Cough grown by a friend...mostly get the NL5 Haze flavor, but once you're down to 1/3rd of a joint and it's resonated, you get a very tart Strawberry flavor 



Animal Cookies from a local delivery service.....this shit tastes STRONG of Girl Scout Cookies so intensely strong it's almost unbearable. Gives a very strong mostly indica high, which was enjoyable....but this being my 1st time with this strain, I expected better with all the hype surrounding it....it's not the strongest indica or even top 5 I've ever had....I honestly think the flavor is too intense tor my liking as well....but the nugs are beautiful and it smells insanely good ....good shit just not really my cup of tea.


OG Kush from a local delivery service....this is straight up lemon fuel  ....best OG I've had in a very long time....excellent head and body high....flavorful....when OG turns out like this, it's easy to see why ppl love it....too much shitty OG goes around imo though. But this is one of the great ones.


----------



## xtsho (Today at 7:34 AM)

I pulled some of my summer harvest of Durbistan out of the freezer. It's as fresh as the day it went in. Now I'm too stoned to get anything done today.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Today at 7:44 AM)




----------

